# Racist Black Judge Railroading Amber Guyger



## WillPower (Sep 28, 2019)

Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.

The judge is a large, belching, yawning, stretching black woman named Tammy Kemp.  So far she has ignored a defense motion for mistrial since the DA defied a court order and gave the media an interview about the case, poisoning the jury pool.  She has allowed a favorable picture of the victim to be placed in front of the jury.  She has denied the defense expert testimony from police officers and experts in police shootings three times, not allowing the defense to defend their client.  She's sure to get a conviction the way she's run this trial and sure to be overturned on appeal.  It's obvious she wants to put this little white women in a prison at the mercy of her fellow-gigantic soul sisters.  












Judge blocks testimony that Dallas cop acted reasonably in shooting neighbor


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 28, 2019)

Not even a little shocked


----------



## WillPower (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 28, 2019)

If all true the Judge is a problem BUT how often have YOU mistaken someone else's home for yours?


----------



## WillPower (Sep 28, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> If all true the Judge is a problem BUT how often have YOU mistaken someone else's home for yours?



The defense has presented at least two witnesses who've done the same thing and there are many others who have too.  The hallways and apartment entrances all look the same.  One witness, a lawyer, out walking his dog one night walked into an apartment one floor down from his and terrified a woman sitting at her kitchen table.  Most of it is the parking garage not being clearly marked as to what floor the driver is on and the elevators and stair wells all look the same.  Guyger was also hauling 40 pounds of gear and talking on her cell phone at the time she entered his apartment by mistake.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 28, 2019)

Voluntary manslaughter is the very worst that should happen to her.


----------



## WillPower (Sep 28, 2019)

Another contention by the DA is that she could have used less than lethal force.  As a 5 year veteran, Amber has obviously seen large suspects not phased by pepper spray or taser.  She was also trained, especially as a small person, not to let an aggressor get close to her.  The DA has also criticized her for not giving the victim CPR...HE WAS STILL BREATHING at the time.  What if she had knelt down to give him unnecessary CPR and he'd grabbed her?


----------



## WillPower (Sep 28, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Voluntary manslaughter is the very worst that should happen to her.



I disagree.  As a former cop, she'll be killed in prison so that's a death sentence.  I believe she felt confronted by a burglar and used her weapon to defend herself.  The city can give the family a million bucks which is probably all they're really interested in.  Her life and career are ruined and she's obviously suffering from PTSD and mental trauma.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 28, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> If all true the Judge is a problem BUT how often have YOU mistaken someone else's home for yours?




I got into the wrong car in a parking lot already.

Its easy to get confused sometimes.

Like cars, people who build apartment houses use a limited number of floor plans.


----------



## WillPower (Sep 28, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > If all true the Judge is a problem BUT how often have YOU mistaken someone else's home for yours?
> ...



The apartment layouts block the living room from view as you enter and head into the kitchen area.  So the person entering is seeing an identical kitchen to theirs and can't see furniture in the living room that would tip them off to being in the wrong unit.  She was obviously exhausted after a 13 hour day, part of which she was backing up a SWAT unit.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 28, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> 
> The judge is a large, belching, yawning, stretching black woman named Tammy Kemp.  So far she has ignored a defense motion for mistrial since the DA defied a court order and gave the media an interview about the case, poisoning the jury pool.  She has allowed a favorable picture of the victim to be placed in front of the jury.  She has denied the defense expert testimony from police officers and experts in police shootings three times, not allowing the defense to defend their client.  She's sure to get a conviction the way she's run this trial and sure to be overturned on appeal.  It's obvious she wants to put this little white women in a prison at the mercy of her fellow-gigantic soul sisters.
> 
> ...





> The only part of Armstrong's testimony the judge blocked was his view that Guyger acted reasonably and did not commit a crime. That's because that's an opinion.



I do not find that racist.


----------



## WillPower (Sep 28, 2019)

Penelope said:


> The only part of Armstrong's testimony the judge blocked was his view that Guyger acted reasonably and did not commit a crime. That's because that's an opinion.
> 
> I do not find that racist.



Expert witnesses give their opinion...that's what trials are all about...opinions.  The judge looked bored, disturbed, and antsy to get on with her conviction listening to the rehearsal of expert testimony.  She even said: "I don't understand geometry or trigonometry or none of that stuff" and then wouldn't allow his testimony.  Bizarre.  How many judges have the jury leave the room to listen to what a defense witness will say to determine if she'll allow it?  I've never seen anything like this and the trial should be stopped, declared a mistrial, and see if this prick DA will even bring it back for a second try.


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 28, 2019)

She's fighting a biased Judge 
A corrupt system
The media
An entire race.

It was not until friday that the "wrong floor" was even explained in detail.
The media kept saying - she went into the wrong residence and killed a poor black man.


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 28, 2019)

Penelope said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> ...




You're probably not a good judge of that


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 28, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> 
> The judge is a large, belching, yawning, stretching black woman named Tammy Kemp.  So far she has ignored a defense motion for mistrial since the DA defied a court order and gave the media an interview about the case, poisoning the jury pool.  She has allowed a favorable picture of the victim to be placed in front of the jury.  She has denied the defense expert testimony from police officers and experts in police shootings three times, not allowing the defense to defend their client.  She's sure to get a conviction the way she's run this trial and sure to be overturned on appeal.  It's obvious she wants to put this little white women in a prison at the mercy of her fellow-gigantic soul sisters.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details. This isnt as the MSM made it out to be. It wasnt murder, that's for sure.


----------



## WillPower (Sep 28, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Thanks for the details. This isnt as the MSM made it out to be. It wasnt murder, that's for sure.



It's open season on white cops.  Every day they deal with projects hoodlums and on occasion have to defend themselves.  Back 30 years ago, it was rare for an officer to have to draw his weapon and fire....now?  I bet there ain't a beat cop in the US with any time in, who hasn't dropped a black attacker.  The inner-cities are nothing more than areas of operations anymore....the gang-bangers will shoot a cop without blinking an eye.  Good luck finding white people, other than combat Vets, who want to pursue a career in law enforcement...why would they?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 29, 2019)

Increasingly blacks are viewed by the judiciary as being above the law--the msm have been viewing them in that light for even longer....such being the result of the politics of blackvictimhood. 

Black victimhood is a essential element of the liberal narrative.

The Liberal Media and the Ideology of Black Victimhood

Blacks Are Increasingly Above the Law - American Renaissance


----------



## August West (Sep 29, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Increasingly blacks are viewed by the judiciary as being above the law--the msm have been viewing them in that light for even longer....such being the result of the politics of blackvictimhood.
> 
> Black victimhood is a essential element of the liberal narrative.
> 
> ...


There`s nothing funnier than hardcore racist MAGA goons calling a black person a racist. They think that`s a way to justify their own racism. It isn`t.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 29, 2019)

August West said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Increasingly blacks are viewed by the judiciary as being above the law--the msm have been viewing them in that light for even longer....such being the result of the politics of blackvictimhood.
> ...


Yep. Anybody who disagrees with the payback for whitey philosophy of meat blacks is just another white racist!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 30, 2019)

August West said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Increasingly blacks are viewed by the judiciary as being above the law--the msm have been viewing them in that light for even longer....such being the result of the politics of blackvictimhood.
> ...



More “Racist” AI: Blacks Pegged As Bigger “Haters” Than Whites


----------



## harmonica (Sep 30, 2019)

a lot of black judges are racists [ a lot of blacks are ] 
they want payback for perceived/fake grievances


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

Getting away from the idea that the police should be able to police themselves is once again a positive thing. His opinion is not any more valid than anyone else's opinion.


----------



## Correll (Sep 30, 2019)

surveytek said:


> god, imagine being so incredibly brain dead you believe a person who enters into the wrong apartment, sees the real owner in there, and shoots him from many feet away, who is a policeman trained to react sensibly to stress without just shooting first and asking questions later, who could have just walked back out of the apartment, called for backup and have her gun drawn outside in the hall out of harm's way, is innocent of manslaughter or negligent homicide because she felt threatened IN SOMEBODY ELSE'S APARTMENT....i guess if she had gone to a lunch break during the trial, and then accidentally entered the wrong courtroom, became frightened and started shooting up that courtroom, you would want her to get a free pass for that, too.  why do you think the judge is racist and maybe not the white cop for shooting to death an unarmed black guy in his own apartment?  if think is the right word.





Yeah, those questions were answered in the thread already. 


Asking them now, makes you look like you are defending the racism.


----------



## Correll (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Getting away from the idea that the police should be able to police themselves is once again a positive thing. His opinion is not any more valid than anyone else's opinion.





I doubt too many people think that an investigation or trial is not called for.


But the judge's behavior, as described, does sound disturbing.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Getting away from the idea that the police should be able to police themselves is once again a positive thing. His opinion is not any more valid than anyone else's opinion.
> ...



 She won't allow an opinion pass as fact. Trials should be about facts.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 30, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...



Why?


----------



## Correll (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Expert "opinion" is often presented. It is up to the jury to decide if the opinion is correct or not. 

Indeed, professional opinion, witness perceptions, are all not "Facts".


YOur statement, sound like you are defending the judges behavior, even though you know it is wrong.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 I do not believe it is wrong. Present the facts.


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 30, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Is it because I have never read anything that you have written that seemed based in reality?
Yeah - that's it.


----------



## Correll (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Expert opinion is common accepted practice. YOUr position is insane.


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




There are very few actual facts in the world.
There are many perceptions that confirm someone's bias that they then see as fact.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 Biased "expert" opinion. He has absolutely NO idea what she was doing or thinking that night.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 That is what this testimony was trying to do. Influence perceptions as facts. It was right to keep it out of the trial.


----------



## Correll (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Sure he does. He can look at the facts and using his experience and expertise, come to a conclusion about her actions and thoughts.


That, btw, is basically what our system is asking the jury to do. So, if opinion doesn't matter, than our whole system is a scam and we should go back to Trial by Combat.


----------



## Correll (Sep 30, 2019)

surveytek said:


> to say the judge is racist and is trying to "railroad" a cop who entered the wrong apartment and shot the unarmed rightful occupant to death is the height of racist bullshit.  just because the judge is black and the cop is white makes someone believe race is involved?  judges make rulings all the time about what is considered evidence and what is considered not.  and i live here and I saw the cop on tv making these statements to the jury so I am not sure what the original poster is even crying about.  sure would not want to see somebody get punished for shooting to death an unarmed person IN THEIR OWN APARTMENT WITHOUT WARNING.....
> 
> and here is another factoid that makes you wonder just how accurate her story is-  she says she entered the wrong apartment, but it was at night, and she had been gone from her apartment a long time, shouldn't she have had a clue it was not her apartment when her key did not fit?  Or is she trying to say she goes away for long periods of time without locking her door behind her?  Shouldn't she have known something was up if the door was open and not locked or if her key did not fit the door?  Was she on drugs?  Drunk?  People who drink and drive and injure other drivers are prosecuted for mistakes not for intentionally hurting anyone....some parents who somehow forget their kid is in the car and they die in the heat are prosecuted and they did not intend to hurt them...why should she get off for doing something just as negligent, if not more?





The op explained his reasons for coming to his conclusion that the judge is being racist.


Instead of just asking that same question, over and over, what you need to do, if you want to disagree, 


is to explain why you think he stated reasons are wrong. 



What you are doing, by ignoring the state explanation and defending the judge without addressing them, 


makes it look like you agree that this is racism, and support it BECAUSE it is racism.


Is that your intent?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 A jury is instructed to rule on the facts. He is no more of an expert than the other 100 people the other side could present that state that they never walk into the wrong apartment.


----------



## Correll (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




He seems like he claimed that this was a common occurrence. 

"
"How many of all floors have walked to the wrong apartment on the wrong floor and put their key in the wrong door?" the defense asked Armstrong, who replied, "That would be 15%"

"


A little unclear, but it seems that others do do it. So, any "other side" would have to explain why all those other residents were lying.


----------



## The Professor (Sep 30, 2019)

My assessment of the evidence convinces me that Amber Guyger will be found guilty. She originally told two separate and conflicting stories about what happened and the story she elected to stick with is not believable. I have already written about this issue on USMB and you can find my article at the following link:

Grand jury hears evidence in Dallas police officer shooting of black neighbor

Outside of her inconsistent statements, the strongest evidence against her is (1) the red carpet in front of Jean's door was an obvious indication that it was not her apartment; and (2) the testimony of two witnesses who say they heard a female banging on the door and yelling, “Let me in, let me in!” before hearing a gun being fired. No one ever bangs on their own door and demands admission into their own unoccupied home when their key doesn't work. If the jury believes the witnesses are telling the truth, Guyger is toast.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 Police officers are known to lie.


----------



## Correll (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




So, it would be the job of the defense to ask the cop to support his claim, and then for him to either do it, or not be able to do it.


If he was unable to support his claim, then his "opinion" on the woman's actions, would hopefully not be given much weight by the jury.


Banning him from giving his professional, expert opinion, seems like an overreach by the judge.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 You do not allow those with a biased opinion to state an opinion. It would be little different than allowing the man's mom to give her opinion. 

 We have to stop this idea that the police investigate  and defend themselves. His is not an unbiased opinion.


----------



## Correll (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




I've never head of any such bar of objectivity being required for opinions.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 You have now right? It's what many of us have argued for a long time. We have to stop the idea that the police can investigate themselves.


----------



## Correll (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...





Mmm, so it's only COPS, who have to abide by this standard? Everyone else gets to have opinion expressed in their defense?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

Correll said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 I don't know. We need to weed out the conflict of interest in court cases. No police officers investigating other police officers.


----------



## miketx (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Another contention by the DA is that she could have used less than lethal force.  As a 5 year veteran, Amber has obviously seen large suspects not phased by pepper spray or taser.  She was also trained, especially as a small person, not to let an aggressor get close to her.  The DA has also criticized her for not giving the victim CPR...HE WAS STILL BREATHING at the time.  What if she had knelt down to give him unnecessary CPR and he'd grabbed her?


Pepper spray is not 100 percent reliable. One of the convicts I peppered was still able to hit me in the head 3 times before three of us could get him down.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

miketx said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Another contention by the DA is that she could have used less than lethal force.  As a 5 year veteran, Amber has obviously seen large suspects not phased by pepper spray or taser.  She was also trained, especially as a small person, not to let an aggressor get close to her.  The DA has also criticized her for not giving the victim CPR...HE WAS STILL BREATHING at the time.  What if she had knelt down to give him unnecessary CPR and he'd grabbed her?
> ...



 A person would have been within their rights to have pounded her in the head. You don't break into the home of another and point a gun at them.


----------



## WillPower (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> A person would have been within their rights to have pounded her in the head. You don't break into the home of another and point a gun at them.



She didn't "break in" and she was in uniform, moron.  If he'd complied he'd still be above ground...Sometimes life sneaks up on ya and the decision you only have a second or two to make is your future.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > A person would have been within their rights to have pounded her in the head. You don't break into the home of another and point a gun at them.
> ...


 
 The facts seem to be showing she is lying. People who did what she did will lie about it.


----------



## WillPower (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> She won't allow an opinion pass as fact. Trials should be about facts.



The expert in question is a 30 year veteran cop and an expert in police shootings.  The judge decided she "didn't want the jury to hear that stuff"....incomprehensible.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > She won't allow an opinion pass as fact. Trials should be about facts.
> ...



 It's what many of us have been arguing for. The police should not be investigating themselves.


----------



## WillPower (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> The facts seem to be showing she is lying. People who did what she did will lie about it.



No, the facts show you're lying....it figures you being an appeaser of black racism...that is until it visits your sorry ass one day.   Justice is nowhere to be found in her courtroom.....she's not only hating on the young white woman but she's dumb as hell.  I've yet to hear why she continues standing up and swinging her arms around making monkey faces and scratching herself.....bizarre to say the least.


----------



## WillPower (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> It's what many of us have been arguing for. The police should not be investigating themselves.



Who knows better about how a cop may react than a veteran cop?  If the guy had been white you wouldn't even be interested.  Black men have brought this upon themselves listening to gangsta rap and profiling as imaginary OGs.  The cops who have to deal with them eventually realize there is no middle ground and if it's between the cop and assailant as to which is going home tonight, it's going to be the cop.  BTW, her bond was set at $300K as if she's a flight risk....the DA is a total jackass which is why the moron judge feels empowered to act like she has been.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > It's what many of us have been arguing for. The police should not be investigating themselves.
> ...



 The cop was the assailant here.


----------



## WillPower (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> The cop was the assailant here.



I don't believe small women should be beat cops and I have plenty of backup on that.  Studies show they will drive past criminal activity rather than confront large black men.  A guy with a female partner knows he has little if any help when the resisting arrest starts.  Female cops are twice as apt to draw and fire their weapon as a male officer.  PC feminists have insisted on women being beat cops and this is one of the outcomes for their idiocy.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > The cop was the assailant here.
> ...



 So we seem to agree that she was in the wrong but the difference is, you felt a pressing need to deliver a racist rant.


----------



## WillPower (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> So we seem to agree that she was in the wrong but the difference is, you felt a pressing need to deliver a racist rant.



What I said has nothing to do with Amber's conduct that night and when the truth sounds like "racism" to somebody, they ain't worth your time....buh bye, asshole.


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




You and the judge are the racists 
Focus


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...



 You can counter my arguments or call me names.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Some people dont accept logic and reason


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




The facts counter your arguments


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



 You have provided none.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



My argument is that the police should not be able to investigate themselves. What facts have been provided to counter that?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > The cop was the assailant here.
> ...





How about 70-something year old men?


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 30, 2019)

The facts are that the victim was shot and killed in his home, so then even if mistaken, then 
Amber Guyger was trespassing at the time and had no right of self defense.
The fact she did not fire a warning or stop after the first shot, makes is a deliberate 1st degree murder, as well as the fact she was armed during the commission of a crime.
There is no real defense.
It is foolish to try to mitigate the fact she murdered a totally innocent person, for no reason at all.


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 30, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Generally the mandatory retirement age for police is 65.
There are also size and strength requirements.

However, I generally think women do a better job at being police.
Just not this one, and not with the bad training they give them.
Multiple shots used to be illegal for police.
Not they train them incorrectly to keep firing.
That is especially illegal in an apartment building.

But really, who does not recognize their own home or not being their own home?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...



 No single officer or single instance says anything about any group as a whole.


----------



## WillPower (Sep 30, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> The facts are that the victim was shot and killed in his home, so then even if mistaken, then
> Amber Guyger was trespassing at the time and had no right of self defense.
> The fact she did not fire a warning or stop after the first shot, makes is a deliberate 1st degree murder, as well as the fact she was armed during the commission of a crime.
> There is no real defense.
> It is foolish to try to mitigate the fact she murdered a totally innocent person, for no reason at all.



WRONG.  Cops don't fire "warning shots" and of course she was armed....she's a police officer...they are never off-duty.  He was told to show her his hands and he refused and moved toward her.....oops!  You've watched too many TV shows....really, just STFU.


----------



## Godboy (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > The facts are that the victim was shot and killed in his home, so then even if mistaken, then
> ...


Warning shot! That made me laugh!


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > The facts are that the victim was shot and killed in his home, so then even if mistaken, then
> ...



 We have no idea what happened. Those who did what she did will lie.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Ridiculous analysis.....black racist can never accept the fact that the police are not out there looking for blacks to kill and not even to mention the police kill more whites than blacks.

It is quite obvious the lady in question thought she was in her own apartment...plus....had no motive to dispatch the dumb black who was so stupid to disobey a uniformed police officer.

If the moron had done as he was ordered to do he would be alive today.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...



 You do NOT have to do squat in your own apartment. As for the rest I think it would be wise to hear the rest of the testimony.

 If those who said she was pounding on the door are correct, game over.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



No one said she was pounding on the door.....allegedly they heard someone pounding on a door....but that could have been anyone.

Common sense dictates the police officer is telling the truth.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



 So someone did say someone was pounding on a door. You can't get your story any straighter than she could.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



You don't listen very well..........there were allegations that someone was pounding on a door.........no witness saw the police officer pounding on the door.   No reason for her to pound on an open door.  


*Ex-officer Amber Guyger testifies in wrong-apartment murder trial: 'I was scared to death'*

The former Dallas police officer accused of killing an unarmed man in his home took the stand in her own defense Friday, overcome with emotion as she told jurors about the moment she came face-to-face with the victim after opening the wrong apartment door.


"I was scared to death," Amber Guyger testified, adding that her "heart rate just skyrocketed."

Guyger walked into the apartment belonging to Botham Jean on Sept. 6, 2018,  believing it was hers. Guyger was still wearing her police uniform when she fired two shots at a dumbass black who was too stupid to keep his door locked and to compound that disobeyed a uniformed policewoman.


Guyger was fired from the Dallas Police Department weeks after the shooting. She is charged with murder.


"I'm so sorry," she said as she wept on the stand, her voice trembling. "I never wanted to take an innocent person's life."
Guyger testified Friday that on the night of the shooting she was tired from a long day at work and mistakenly parked on the wrong floor. She said the parking floors at her apartment building were not clearly marked.

She re-enacted how she reached the apartment door, with her backpack, lunchbox and police vest in her left hand, and testified that she heard the sound of someone walking inside.


When Guyger put the key into the lock that night, she said she noticed the door was "cracked open" and that putting the key into the lock forced the door open to the dark apartment. Guyger said earlier she had experienced problems getting the door to lock completely at her apartment.

Guyger said she saw the silhouette of a figure, so she pulled her "gun out and I yelled at him."

(MORE: Body camera footage shown in Amber Guyger trial captures chaos after fatal shooting)
"Let me see your hands! Let me see your hands!" she said she shouted.

She told the jurors the figure was moving around and she could not see his hands, and that the man "was yelling, 'Hey! Hey! Hey!' in an aggressive voice."

Guyger reenacted the next moment for the jurors, holding her right hand out as if she was holding a gun. Guyger said Jean was moving toward her when she fired.


Her attorney asked why she fired, and Guyger replied, "I was scared he was gonna kill me."

After the shooting, Guyger said she realized she was not in her own apartment and "had no idea where I was at," so she went outside to look at the apartment door.

(MORE: Lead investigator in wrong-apartment killing says he doesn't believe Amber Guyger committed a crime)
The defense attorney played Guyger's emotional call to 911 in which she repeatedly said she thought she was entering her apartment.

Guyger told the court she did a sternum rub on the victim, which is often performed by EMTs.

"I wanted him to keep breathing," she testified. "The state he was in, I knew it wasn't good."











Tom Fox/The Dallas Morning News via AP
Defense attorney Toby Shook measures the height of a keyhole as fired Dallas police officer Amber Guyger stand against the courtroom wall as she testifies in her murder trial, Sept. 27, 2019, in Dallas.more +


Hermus said Guyger appeared to be planning a rendezvous with her police partner and lover. Hermus showed the jury text messages Guyger sent her partner moments before the shooting and argued that during that communication, Guyger became distracted and confused about where she was.


Defense attorney Robert Rogers denied that Guyger was planning a rendezvous that night with her partner, calling the prosecution's assertion "speculation."






Tom Fox/The Dallas Morning News via AP
Fired Dallas police Officer Amber Guyger leaves the 204th District Court as the court recessed for the day at the Frank Crowley Courts Building in Dallas, Sept. 26, 2019.more +
Rogers in his opening argument described the configuration of the apartment complex, where Guyger had lived for about two months, as "a confusing place" with floors in the parking garage and apartment doors not clearly marked.

Investigators later learned that 93 tenants had unintentionally parked on the wrong floor, Rogers said. He said another 46 tenants who lived on the two floors where Guyger and Jean resided had gone to the wrong apartment and placed their key in the door.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



 You said...."no one said"......then admitted they did.


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...




You seem very anti - LE
were you violated in prison a few times, maybe?


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...



 Always has to be about the participant as opposed to the subject.

 There are thousands of interactions between the police and citizens everyday. The overwhelming vast majority go as they should.

 When it does not, we have to quit making excuses.


----------



## Preacher (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> 
> The judge is a large, belching, yawning, stretching black woman named Tammy Kemp.  So far she has ignored a defense motion for mistrial since the DA defied a court order and gave the media an interview about the case, poisoning the jury pool.  She has allowed a favorable picture of the victim to be placed in front of the jury.  She has denied the defense expert testimony from police officers and experts in police shootings three times, not allowing the defense to defend their client.  She's sure to get a conviction the way she's run this trial and sure to be overturned on appeal.  It's obvious she wants to put this little white women in a prison at the mercy of her fellow-gigantic soul sisters.
> 
> ...


She shot an innocent person,she should just get off? No. She needs to go to prison for at least 20 years. Cop or no cop I don't give a shit.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> 
> The judge is a large, belching, yawning, stretching black woman named Tammy Kemp.  So far she has ignored a defense motion for mistrial since the DA defied a court order and gave the media an interview about the case, poisoning the jury pool.  She has allowed a favorable picture of the victim to be placed in front of the jury.  She has denied the defense expert testimony from police officers and experts in police shootings three times, not allowing the defense to defend their client.  She's sure to get a conviction the way she's run this trial and sure to be overturned on appeal.  It's obvious she wants to put this little white women in a prison at the mercy of her fellow-gigantic soul sisters.
> 
> ...


You are a credit to CRCs (con-servative republican christians) everywhere.....


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 30, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



No dummy ....I said no one said 'she' the police officer was pounding on a door....they said 'someone' meaning it could have been anyone...you were trying to claim the police officer was pounding on the door....the door was open...no reason for her to pound on it.   geeezzzzzzzzzzz  so many stooopids on this boid.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2019)

August West said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Increasingly blacks are viewed by the judiciary as being above the law--the msm have been viewing them in that light for even longer....such being the result of the politics of blackvictimhood.
> ...


Looks like they are going to make Amber Gayger their hero/martyr.


----------



## WillPower (Sep 30, 2019)

bodecea said:


> You are a credit to CRCs (con-servative republican christians) everywhere.....



And you're a pig....now what?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Especially to cover their ass.  Thank goodness for body cams and phone cams.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > A person would have been within their rights to have pounded her in the head. You don't break into the home of another and point a gun at them.
> ...


Not safe in you own home, if you are a black male......apparently.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > The facts seem to be showing she is lying. People who did what she did will lie about it.
> ...


"making monkey faces".....no racism here.


----------



## WillPower (Sep 30, 2019)

She's lost her job and career...she'll get killed in prison.  Involuntary manslaughter....suspended sentence, two hundred hours of community service.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> 
> The judge is a large, belching, yawning, stretching black woman named Tammy Kemp.  So far she has ignored a defense motion for mistrial since the DA defied a court order and gave the media an interview about the case, poisoning the jury pool.  She has allowed a favorable picture of the victim to be placed in front of the jury.  She has denied the defense expert testimony from police officers and experts in police shootings three times, not allowing the defense to defend their client.  She's sure to get a conviction the way she's run this trial and sure to be overturned on appeal.  It's obvious she wants to put this little white women in a prison at the mercy of her fellow-gigantic soul sisters.
> 
> ...


Hope that stupid bitch lame excuse for a police officer gets 20 years


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> The facts are that the victim was shot and killed in his home, so then even if mistaken, then
> Amber Guyger was trespassing at the time and had no right of self defense.
> The fact she did not fire a warning or stop after the first shot, makes is a deliberate 1st degree murder, as well as the fact she was armed during the commission of a crime.
> There is no real defense.
> It is foolish to try to mitigate the fact she murdered a totally innocent person, for no reason at all.


Well, we know the reason, don't we?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> She's lost her job and career...she'll get killed in prison.  Involuntary manslaughter....suspended sentence, two hundred hours of community service.


You neglected to slap her wrist


----------



## WillPower (Sep 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Hope that stupid bitch lame excuse for a police officer gets 20 years



Of course you do...you hate women, cops, and yourself.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2019)

Billiejeens said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


Oh....a white flag of surrender.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > You are a credit to CRCs (con-servative republican christians) everywhere.....
> ...


Another white flag.   Lots of CRCs surrendering today.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > She's lost her job and career...she'll get killed in prison.  Involuntary manslaughter....suspended sentence, two hundred hours of community service.
> ...


The OP wants her on a pedestal.....selling t-shirts and running her for political office....as a Republican, of course.


----------



## WillPower (Sep 30, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Another white flag.   Lots of CRCs surrendering today.



Nobody but other sows have ever surrendered to you.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


>


She cried on the stand and said she wished she was the one who was dead

Isn’t that enough evidence of innocence?

If she were black, she would be in jail by now


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 30, 2019)

Penelope said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> ...


You care about this black not the 12 shot in Chicago last 24 hours? lol


----------



## WillPower (Sep 30, 2019)

bodecea said:


> The OP wants her on a pedestal.....selling t-shirts and running her for political office....as a Republican, of course.



She's a hottie...I'd  like to see her naked in Playboy....and so would you.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hope that stupid bitch lame excuse for a police officer gets 20 years
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Another white flag.   Lots of CRCs surrendering today.
> ...


Another surrender flag.   You only needed to wave it once.   Your failure is evident.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The OP wants her on a pedestal.....selling t-shirts and running her for political office....as a Republican, of course.
> ...


Well, now we can see you are INCEL....explains a great deal.  Sorry to hear you have never gotten laid.  Women taking your women away?   A lot?


----------



## WillPower (Sep 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> She cried on the stand and said she wished she was the one who was dead
> 
> Isn’t that enough evidence of innocence?
> 
> If she were black, she would be in jail by now



Sorry your pet negroes ain't an endangered species like the eagles and hawks your wind turbines kill by the thousands.   The city of Dallas will give the family a couple million dollars and they'll laugh all the way to the bank.


----------



## WillPower (Sep 30, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Well, now we can see you are INCEL....explains a great deal.  Sorry to hear you have never gotten laid.  Women taking your women away?   A lot?



This ^^^^^^^^ from 300 pounds of lesbian in a 200 pound bag.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Well, now we can see you are INCEL....explains a great deal.  Sorry to hear you have never gotten laid.  Women taking your women away?   A lot?
> ...


   So you had a 200 lb lesbian steal your girlfriend?   That's brutal, boy!    No wonder you're bitter.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


 
 If those who did the shooting there are caught, they will go to prison. I fully support that. Just looking for the same here.


----------



## miketx (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


You aren't there and haven't seen shit.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Ohh have you created a post about any of the shootings so the problem gets attention? Or you only care when a white shoots a black even thou 
There were 593,598 interracial violent victimizations (excluding homicide) between blacks and whites last year. ... Blacks committed 537,204" of them. (Source: Bureau of Justice Statistics)

Democrats: OUR BIGGEST PROBLEM IS WHITE RACISM!

Please repost this for all the fake victims out there can calm down.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



 It's discussed because cops routinely get away with killing people.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Yes mostly whites


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



 Many times they are. Luckily Justine Diamond got justice.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Umm ok lol


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > If all true the Judge is a problem BUT how often have YOU mistaken someone else's home for yours?
> ...




I have lived in an apartment complex like that where all the structure is the same, minus the elevator though.  I could see how this is possible. Sometimes people follow routine without even realizing where they are walking or driving their car. Sort of being on auto pilot.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


She made an honest mistake

But pulling your gun and shooting a perceived trespasser is not a valid response


----------



## WillPower (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> It's discussed because cops routinely get away with killing people.



Some people need killing, especially since our system of justice is geared toward letting criminals walk.


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


There was a time cops did not pull their weapons out so fast to at least use them at the percentages they do. The escalation is insane. And this is parallel to the wonderful world of Progs creation. All of the bad things you guys sweep under the rug. You like forced quotas and force political correctness that has to be forced 100% on everything. Well you take the bad with it. And there is plenty of bad.


----------



## WillPower (Sep 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> She made an honest mistake
> 
> But pulling your gun and shooting a perceived trespasser is not a valid response



Oh?  So now she doesn't deserve 20 years like you said she did 15 minutes ago?  The "perceived trespasser" was a large black man moving toward her in the dark yelling "HEY HEY HEY" instead of following her command to show her his hands.  He killed himself....suicide by cop.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > It's discussed because cops routinely get away with killing people.
> ...



 That's why we have one of the highest incarceration rates in the world I suppose.


----------



## WillPower (Sep 30, 2019)

pknopp said:


> That's why we have one of the highest incarceration rates in the world I suppose.



Mostly blacks thanks to your failed schools, single unwed mothers, your tolerance for drug use and using blacks as chattel for your crooked politicians.  You communists created this mess but we're tasked with cleaning it up.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > She made an honest mistake
> ...



She was off duty and pulled her gun

You want to play with guns, you take responsibility when you decide to pull the trigger. You pull it in error, you pay the price

She could have just left. She could have called for help. She could have rendered medical aid.


----------



## WillPower (Sep 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> She was off duty and pulled her gun
> 
> You want to play with guns, you take responsibility when you decide to pull the trigger. You pull it in error, you pay the price
> 
> She could have just left. She could have called for help. She could have rendered medical aid.



You didn't watch a minute of the trial...STFU.


----------



## captkaos (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



 I know a guy who mistook another woman's house for his for over two years. He's divorced now!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > She was off duty and pulled her gun
> ...



She cried on the stand and everything

That makes up for murder.......OOPS!
My bad


----------



## westwall (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Voluntary manslaughter is the very worst that should happen to her.
> ...








No she won't.   She would be placed in Ad Seg, and she has no dirt on Clinton,  so she would be safe


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




An accidental shooting isn't a "murder".

Involuntary manslaughter it would seem might be a reasonable charge.  

The persecution in Texas hasn't proven that she entered the victim's apartment on purpose. Hasn't shown any motive for such a move on this guy either.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


It wasn’t an accident
She meant to kill him


----------



## Grace Is Stoked (Sep 30, 2019)

It's speculation on my part since I wasn't there but in my opinion I do believe that she did accidentally enter his apartment. However, her mistake resulted in the terrible death of an innocent person who was simply inside of their own home. She made a mistake, but her mistake did in fact create pain and suffering. I don't believe that putting her in prison for the rest of her life is the answer though. I personally believe that she should acknowledge the result of her mistake in an honest way and then dedicate the rest of her life to helping the family of the man who passed, reinforcing his memory, and work with the surrounding community to honor him and other innocent lives.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > That's why we have one of the highest incarceration rates in the world I suppose.
> ...


 
 Dude......quit saying things you don't believe. We either incarcerate people at a high level or we don't incarcerate them. It must be easy to take a position based on nothing more than how it affects your argument.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > It's discussed because cops routinely get away with killing people.
> ...


So what was the reason for a man, minding his own business, in his own apartment needed killing?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2019)

WillPower said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > That's why we have one of the highest incarceration rates in the world I suppose.
> ...


No racism here, folks.


----------



## Staidhup (Sep 30, 2019)

Maybe I missed it but how did she get into the apartment, was the door open or did the key work? Just curious.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 30, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...




Well, yeah. I think she still needs to be liable for something,  just not 1st or 2nd degree murder.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


She made some bad decisions and a man lost his life


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Yes, but the chick thought she was in her own apartment.  

Mistakes are made, that's why pencils have erasers. 


I'm sorry about what happened to this dude, but its just tough shit, things happen.

I went to Supercuts for a haircut last winter, the barberette was named "Amber" too.  Nice gal, but sort of daft. I think the "just a girl" defense is worthwhile in this case.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


There was no eraser for this one
A man died because of her bad decisions


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Chicks sometimes screw up.   When Bruce Willis' old lady left his watch in their apartment,  Willis ended up having to shoot John Travolta.   The gal screws up, a man dies.   Not unheard of, and IMHO, no reason to crucify her.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

I just heard 23% of people living there have entered the wrong apartment. It's that confusing.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> I just heard 23% of people living there have entered the wrong apartment. It's that confusing.



 No you didn't.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard 23% of people living there have entered the wrong apartment. It's that confusing.
> ...




Do you have proof that this is a lie?

IMHO, sending this Amber chick to the electric chair for this is outrageous.   But maybe that's just me.

Libs let Senor Zarate  slide on murder charges in San Francisco, virtually giving him a medal for shooting Kate Steinle. 

Of course the difference is that Zarate is an Illegal Alien, one of the most adored Sacred Cows in Liberal Cosmology.

And this Amber broad is despised by libs as a honky police officer.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



 Yes, 23% never _entered_ the wrong apartment and no one believably said that. Do all the keys work all the doors?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


"chick"?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


"virtually giving him a medal"?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> I just heard 23% of people living there have entered the wrong apartment. It's that confusing.


How many killed people?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


I dont think anyone said that. I THINK the door was unlocked.



> 3 days ago · Testimony in the murder trial of former Dallas police officer Amber ... Geiger shot and killed her neighbor, Botham Jean, a year ago as he ... She put her key in the lock, *but the door was not locked*


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




A large percentage of people don't lock their doors all of the time.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


 

I never do, but I live in a small town


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




The fact that this Amber babe is a chick is a valid point of consideration here.

Maybe you and I might not freak out if we saw a big black MF'er in what we thought was our apartment.    But a defenseless woman, a chick, that's a different story.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> But a defenseless woman, a chick,


in uniform, with a gun, and trained to use it... _Wait, did someone actually say defenseless?_


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> a big black MF'er


Ah, I see!


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Senor Zarate was acquitted in spite of overwhelming evidence that he was guilty as shit.

I'd say that's virtually giving him a medal.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 1, 2019)

Just saw "GUILTY".

 Edit with link. Guilty of murder.

Live updates: Ex-cop Amber Guyger found guilty in murder of Botham Jean - CNN


----------



## pknopp (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



 Doors auto locked.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> 
> The judge is a large, belching, yawning, stretching black woman named Tammy Kemp.  So far she has ignored a defense motion for mistrial since the DA defied a court order and gave the media an interview about the case, poisoning the jury pool.  She has allowed a favorable picture of the victim to be placed in front of the jury.  She has denied the defense expert testimony from police officers and experts in police shootings three times, not allowing the defense to defend their client.  She's sure to get a conviction the way she's run this trial and sure to be overturned on appeal.  It's obvious she wants to put this little white women in a prison at the mercy of her fellow-gigantic soul sisters.
> 
> ...


That's why blacks shouldn't be judges -- and that is also why blacks shouldn't be allowed to live near decent pure white patriots like Amber.....

This would have never happened if she accidentally walked into a white man's home -- he would have complied with her and both of them would have had a good laugh over her innocent mistake....


But since it was a black buck, he most likely tried to rape Amber like all black bucks do


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

GUILTY of Murder

Good decision by the jury


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 1, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Just saw "GUILTY".
> 
> Edit with link. Guilty of murder.
> 
> Live updates: Ex-cop Amber Guyger found guilty in murder of Botham Jean - CNN




Possible over turn on appeal
Sounds like Judicial misconduct.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> GUILTY of Murder
> 
> Good decision by the jury


My first wife was very similar in stature and appearance. Everyone soon learned to walk on pins and needles around her. Poor, innocent, little flower could simply do no wrong.
Yep, good decision.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Jury did not take long to reach a murder verdict. 

They must have looked at the evidence as overwhelming and did not believe the defendant


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> ...


More reason why she was convicted


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 1, 2019)

The verdict will be overturned based on the omission of the testimony from Walker Texas Ranger's side kick....


the judge is clearly black which means she is clearly a racist and she will be arrested as soon as Trump has AG Barr look into this....and maybe some assistance from the country of Poland to help with the investigation...


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jury did not take long to reach a murder verdict.
> 
> They must have looked at the evidence as overwhelming and did not believe the defendant




Apparently not.

The Johnny Friendly's on the jury  overwhelmed the voices of the Tom Joad's , giving the opposite result we saw in 12 Angry men.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

12 Reasonable Jurors. Dang!


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jury did not take long to reach a murder verdict.
> ...




And OJ


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Just saw "GUILTY".
> 
> Edit with link. Guilty of murder.
> 
> Live updates: Ex-cop Amber Guyger found guilty in murder of Botham Jean - CNN


Sounds like a good verdict. Shitty judge aside. This woman walked into someone else's home, and gunned them down. End of story.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Just saw "GUILTY".
> 
> Edit with link. Guilty of murder.
> 
> Live updates: Ex-cop Amber Guyger found guilty in murder of Botham Jean - CNN


Its NOT murder. Another white sacrifice to appease the black mob. Another good life destroyed.


----------



## Camp (Oct 1, 2019)

It's just ridiculous when a female monster pig can not murder a black man and get away with it.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw "GUILTY".
> ...


No, that's NOT "end of story."


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Well... There is the prison time... But that'll only be exciting for her...


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Not these doors AS I POINTED OUT.  Why do you insist on ignoring the FACTS?


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw "GUILTY".
> ...


This is a bit much... C'mon man... Get real.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> She's lost her job and career...she'll get killed in prison.  Involuntary manslaughter....suspended sentence, two hundred hours of community service.



I do not think she should be charged with anything....she made a terrible mistake but it was a honest mistake...she had no criminal intent.

Life is life and bad things happen all the time....people get killed in carwrecks and in other accidental ways.  

A police officer well trained in self defense comes to what she thinks is her home and is confronted by a stranger who fails to follow her commands...her instinct and training kick in....end of  story.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...




It will be noteworthy if not exciting for us, in a few months when we read about her death.   In prison, she'll be a sitting duck for the Social Justice Warriors who have a bounty on her.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > She's lost her job and career...she'll get killed in prison.  Involuntary manslaughter....suspended sentence, two hundred hours of community service.
> ...


People keep reiterating her career choice as if that personal decision somehow should grant her special privileges, and protections. That's not how justice works when all are equal under the law. Hell, her gunning this guy down wasnt even done in the course of her duties to her career choice. This cop worship thing by some people is just over the top. I've never seen so many folks ready to trample over one another, just to be the first to bend knee...


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


That's on her. She made a fatal error. And if she weren't a cop... We wouldnt even be having this conversation...


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> her instinct and training kick in...


If so. Murder. End of story. That training then sucks and if that was her instinct she should never have become a cop to begin with.

To service revolver and eject.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> This cop worship thing by some people is just over the top


It's not "cop worship." This is not MURDER. This is why our "justice" system is no longer trusted.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > This cop worship thing by some people is just over the top
> ...


If the two parties of this shooting had their roles reversed in this situation; you would not be stating this position.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Another terrible miscarriage of  justice.  Another timid jury incapable of analytical thought gets swayed by the state to convict someone for killing a black....and to call it murder....absolutely outrageous.  

The police across this land should go on strike....at most she should only have been charged with negligent homicide.  I do not even think that because it was so easy to get confused in those apartments and many others had done the same thing as in go to the wrong apartment.

The state made this a case about a white cop killing a black....like that should never happen....so outrageous.

The goal is to make black criminals immune as in to give them more protection than anyone else in society aka....a double standard.

The result of this will be even more black crime as they sense they are being given great latitude in their escapades, not even to mention it will make police reluctant to take actions to preserve their life when in a confrontation with a black thug....just like the cop that was talked about on here who had his weapon taken from him and then used to kill him....by an unarmed perp.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> If so. Murder. End of story


It ain't over until WE say it's over.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Maybe that's how you see it. Others see it as an agent of the state, killing a civilian. And if the woman wasnt a cop, we wouldnt even be talking about it. She fucked up. Badly. And it got someone killed. She gets to pay the price for her mistake. This poor bastard isn't so lucky. Not everything is a race issue. I myself would feel the same about this outcome regardless of the participants races. And I'm not exactly known for my love of diversity...


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

These vindictive leftists shouldn't wonder when you cant find cops willing to do the job from now on. Seems like a suicide occupation to me.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > She's lost her job and career...she'll get killed in prison.  Involuntary manslaughter....suspended sentence, two hundred hours of community service.
> ...



 Part of the problem and part of what needs changed is the way the police are trained.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> It ain't over until WE say it's over.


You and your fellow Death Eaters?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> These vindictive leftists shouldn't wonder when you cant find cops willing to do the job from now on. Seems like a suicide occupation to me.


True, why become a cop if you can't gun down a big darkie now and then? It should be just like a video game, right?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


Regardless, she made a terrible mistake that cost an innocent man his life, but this is not by any definition, "murder."


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> this is not by any definition, "murder."


The premeditation occurs when deciding to:
1) Become a cop.
2) Carry a loaded gun around in public (knowing your first instinct is shoot anything that frightens or threatens you).


----------



## pknopp (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



 All I was hoping for is "guilty". I haven't read the testimony to determine proper level.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



If she were black she would never have been charged.

There is a special place in hell for those willing to send a innocent person to jail in order to further their agenda of black victimhood politics.

Race, Crime, & Double Standards

The Liberal Media and the Ideology of Black Victimhood


----------



## theHawk (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



  He refused to comply with her commands, apparently.  Certainly room for reasonable doubt in his case.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 1, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



 He had NO obligation to follow any command from her.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 1, 2019)

pknopp said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



If an armed uniformed officer is pointing a gun at you and telling you to put your hands up, you are obligated.

If not, you dead.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

theHawk said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



 it is unlawful to fail to obey a police officer’s order. This statute generally applies to traffic-related offenses, however it can extend to other situations as well. The crime is detailed under Florida Statute 316.072(3), and occurs when a person who is walking, riding a bicycle or driving an automobile on a Florida public road is given a lawful order or direction by a police officer, then willfully refuses to obey such an order or direction. Under the statute, “police officer” includes deputy sheriffs, state troopers, municipal police officers, fire department members, EMT responders, traffic infraction enforcement officers and traffic crash investigation officers.


Violent Crimes: Black On White  & White On Black: Blacks Who Got Away With Murder -White Victims


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...




Why would it be "on her" when she is killed?

Why aren't you willing to punish the Social Justice Warriors that will waste her in the joint?


----------



## Flash (Oct 1, 2019)

With as many inner city Negroes on the jury and a hate filled Negro Judge that White girl was never going to get a fair trial.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


They'll get their turn, when they commit murder too.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



And you'll be apologizing for them. 

In fact you already are, saying Amber deserves to be killed in prison.

My guess is they will be acquitted by an Inner City Social Justice jury.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


It's not my cross to bear.


----------



## Flash (Oct 1, 2019)

She should be living in Chicago.  She could shoot Black men every night and not have to worry about it becuse it is such a common occurrence that the Democrat leadership doesn't a damn.

"Justice for Travvon"?????  My god that is a sorry ass statement to make but typical for the hate filled Blacks.


----------



## Dana7360 (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> 
> The judge is a large, belching, yawning, stretching black woman named Tammy Kemp.  So far she has ignored a defense motion for mistrial since the DA defied a court order and gave the media an interview about the case, poisoning the jury pool.  She has allowed a favorable picture of the victim to be placed in front of the jury.  She has denied the defense expert testimony from police officers and experts in police shootings three times, not allowing the defense to defend their client.  She's sure to get a conviction the way she's run this trial and sure to be overturned on appeal.  It's obvious she wants to put this little white women in a prison at the mercy of her fellow-gigantic soul sisters.
> 
> ...




The woman trespassed on someone else's property then killed the resident of that apartment.

The woman is guilty of murder which today the jury did correctly convict her.

I hope she gets the fullest extent of the law brought down on her. 

She killed an innocent human being in that person's own home.

Leave it to a far right radical conservative extremist to want her to not face the consequences for her very criminal actions.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...




You cared so much about the death of Mr. Jean, yet not a care about this young lady's murder?

Could it be that Jean is a young black male, one of America's Sacred Cows, and it doesn't matter what he does, his death would be inexcusable?


----------



## Dana7360 (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Increasingly blacks are viewed by the judiciary as being above the law--the msm have been viewing them in that light for even longer....such being the result of the politics of blackvictimhood.
> 
> Black victimhood is a essential element of the liberal narrative.
> 
> ...




You're going to have to list the law that man broke.

Meanwhile I can list the law that woman broke. Breaking and entering and trespassing.

Then she illegally murdered an innocent man who lived in that apartment.

There is no law against someone living in their own apartment.

So trying to make a criminal out of an innocent man who was legally in his own apartment is way beyond sick.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Hang up. Your talking nonsense.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> ...


Your very first sentence is a lie



> For the definition of trespass, the "knowingly entering" requirement refers to the actor's knowledge of the literal act of entering property


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw "GUILTY".
> ...


Amber will live a long life 

Her victim won’t


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> Meanwhile I can list the law that woman broke. Breaking and entering and trespassing


Again, a stupid woman with an agenda. See the definition of tresspass above


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Accidents are NOT murder


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




How do you figure?     Most police officers who end up in the joint get whacked pretty quickly.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> These vindictive leftists shouldn't wonder when you cant find cops willing to do the job from now on. Seems like a suicide occupation to me.



Carrying a gun requires a level of responsibility 
She did not act responsibly

OOPS, My bad, too bad for you is not responsibility


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> She killed an innocent human being in that person's own home.
> 
> Leave it to a far right radical conservative extremist to want her to not face the consequences for her very criminal actions.


Yeah, imagine if he'd "stood his ground" and just blasted her the moment she walked in.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



The gun was fired intentionally and to kill
That does not constitute an accident


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


What effect do you believe the gunshots were going to produce in her mind?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Do you understand the definition of murder? She found someone in "her" apartment when she came home. He moved towards her and refused to obey a command. Stupid black man.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Lol look at this guy expecting a woman to be reasonable.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 1, 2019)

theHawk said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



 And then they go to prison. They are going to be less likely to start firing away with the threat of prison.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


I also understand the concept of accountability....


----------



## pknopp (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



 So if he tells you to suck his dick, it's unlawful to tell him no?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Stupid argument from a stupid person


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

pknopp said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Police officers on the job are learning how to avoid ugly confrontations with black young people- America's Sacred Cows.

This doesn't help law enforcement efforts in America's Ghettoes.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Soon, expect police depts to go the way of the NFL.

They will be forced to recruit from the ghetto. How do they expect that to turn out?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> The Liberal Media and the Ideology of Black Victimhood


That is weird . I dunno wtf  "Liberal Media" is supposed to mean but CP itself is historically, genuinely, liberal media. The author does bitch about blacks being too often portrayed as victims, but ends up offering only that violent blacks should be portrayed as victims too - as though that could somehow ameliorate the complaint - Again, WTF? CP get bought out by idiots recently or what?


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

Camp said:


> It's just ridiculous when a female monster pig can not murder a black man and get away with it.




A "female monster pig".....the woman-hating  communist peanut gallery chimes in.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



 It wasn't my argument.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

I said in my OP she'd be convicted....total railroad job by a racist tub of shit in judge's robes and a leftist prosecutor who now has to wonder what happens if he calls the Dallas Police Dept. out to his house for something.  The appeal and overturn will take less time than the conviction.  BTW, how many blacks were on the jury ie OJ. ?


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Amber will live a long life
> 
> Her victim won’t



Trump is still president and you're still a loser.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Yes, 23% never _entered_ the wrong apartment and no one believably said that. Do all the keys work all the doors?


The door was not locked you illiterate moron. She fumbled with the key and found the door unlocked.

Know the facts before "debating." You wont look like such an ass.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

pknopp said:


> He had NO obligation to follow any command from her.



Hey MOUTH...you don't know a fucking thing about the law or this trial.  Try not submitting to a police command in your home and see what happens, dumbass.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw "GUILTY".
> ...


She should have been awarded a medal for her bravery.....

Not too many people can walk up in someone else's home and kill them and get away with it...She tried, unfortunately, she didn't succeed...

and she had everything on her side, attractive, sorta blonde, a police officer...the guy was foreign, a hulking black buck....unfortunately it seems he was a nice guy so it wasn't as easy to demonize him...

Maybe next time!!


----------



## pknopp (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, 23% never _entered_ the wrong apartment and no one believably said that. Do all the keys work all the doors?
> ...



 That wasn't the argument. Comprehend the argument before responding.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > He had NO obligation to follow any command from her.
> ...


Another awestruck lover of costumes... Youre in luck. Halloween is just around the corner...


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > She's lost her job and career...she'll get killed in prison.  Involuntary manslaughter....suspended sentence, two hundred hours of community service.
> ...


How many of you feel if Botham accidentally walked into her apartment and killed her -- you would be saying the same thing??

GTFOH with that BS.....only one life was destroyed here and it was not hers....she is alive


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

westwall said:


> No she won't.   She would be placed in Ad Seg, and she has no dirt on Clinton,  so she would be safe



Ad Seg?  That's the last place she'll be placed...it's solitary and used for discipline problems....not even a bed or a window.  Like i said, there's no place in a prison where an ex-cop is safe...especially one who shot a black man.  They're be laying for her from the jump.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Another awestruck lover of costumes... Youre in luck. Halloween is just around the corner...



ESAD weasel.


----------



## westwall (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > No she won't.   She would be placed in Ad Seg, and she has no dirt on Clinton,  so she would be safe
> ...








Depends on where you go to prison.  Ad Seg in Cali is pelican Bay, but in Nevada they have whole wings that are Ad Seg.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

westwall said:


> Depends on where you go to prison.  Ad Seg in Cali is pelican Bay, but in Nevada they have whole wings that are Ad Seg.



She'll be placed in Protective Custody/Special Needs, not Ad Seg.  With her training she knows how to fight and she'll need to.....her first two weeks will tell the story.  This trial was so rigged against her she should be allowed to stay out on bail ($300K....she was no flight-risk) until her appeal is heard and verdict is overturned.  Anybody watching that fiasco would agree other than the lefitst self-hating whites in this thread.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > The Liberal Media and the Ideology of Black Victimhood
> ...



I should have read that link before i posted it.  hehheh   the title misled me.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Someone else who does not listen well....as in..........the order has to be lawful.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


And hers that night wasnt...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> it is unlawful to fail to obey a police officer’s order. This statute generally applies to traffic-related offenses, however it can extend to other situations as well. The crime is detailed under Florida Statute 316.072(3), and occurs when a person who is walking, riding a bicycle or driving an automobile on a Florida public road is given a lawful order or direction by a police officer, then willfully refuses to obey such an order or direction. Under the statute, “police officer” includes deputy sheriffs, state troopers, municipal police officers, fire department members, EMT responders, traffic infraction enforcement officers and traffic crash investigation officers.
> 
> 
> Violent Crimes: Black On White & White On Black: Blacks Who Got Away With Murder -White Victims



But she didn't identify herself as a police officer.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


His moving towards her and ignoring commands were according to Amber trying to defend her recklessness

Dead men tell no tales


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on where you go to prison.  Ad Seg in Cali is pelican Bay, but in Nevada they have whole wings that are Ad Seg.
> ...


Didn’t take the jury long to decide they didn’t believe her story. 12 people had to agree


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...




Was there proof offered that Amber was lying?  

We are supposed to believe the woman, according to the Me-Too movement.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > No she won't.   She would be placed in Ad Seg, and she has no dirt on Clinton,  so she would be safe
> ...



Hope she doesn’t accidentally go to the wrong cell


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




No Tom Joad on the jury willing to speak up to the Johnny Friendlies on the panel I guess.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > He had NO obligation to follow any command from her.
> ...


 
 She isn't going to prison?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Neighbors testified they didn’t hear her call out or identify herself as a police officer


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Being in the wrong home as she was; she was in no position to give any commands, to anyone.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




Who says there will be cells in the prison she goes to?   A lot of joints have dorms and housing units.   The idea of cells with bars and that, they are still around in some places but many prisons are modern.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...



Tom Joad was in Grapes of Wrath
Johnny Friendly was in On the Waterfront


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




And they were both on the panel in 12 Angry Men and almost came to fisticuffs.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> She'll be placed in Protective Custody/Special Needs, not Ad Seg. With her training she knows how to fight and she'll need to.....her first two weeks will tell the story. This trial was so rigged against her she should be allowed to stay out on bail


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on where you go to prison.  Ad Seg in Cali is pelican Bay, but in Nevada they have whole wings that are Ad Seg.
> ...


People in prison know how to fight better......they have had plenty more fights than she has....


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

The Jury didn’t buy her defense 

Didn’t take them long to agree.  Justice is served


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> People in prison know how to fight better......they have had plenty more fights than she has....



Really?  So how come the cop almost always wins the fight?  She can handle herself after 5 years on the Dallas PD..as much as that hurts your widdle feewings.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> The Jury didn’t buy her defense
> 
> Didn’t take them long to agree.  Justice is served



Jury never heard the defense expert witnesses...which is the subject of this thread, moron.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

pknopp said:


> She isn't going to prison?



Your idiocy ain't validated by a bullshit conviction, fool.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> The Jury didn’t buy her defense
> 
> Didn’t take them long to agree.  Justice is served




You only think "justice is served" because you agree with the verdict.   When Zimmerman was exonerated, it didn't take long either.

IMHO, its always a craps shoot as to how 12 people who were too stupid to get out of jury duty will rule.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Jury didn’t buy her defense
> ...




One would think that expert witnesses would be the key in a situation like this.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Jury didn’t buy her defense
> ...


Experts at what?

She admits she killed the guy. What is an expert going to tell you?
He didn’t see what happened


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> You only think "justice is served" because you agree with the verdict.   When Zimmerman was exonerated, it didn't take long either.
> 
> IMHO, its always a craps shoot as to how 12 people who were too stupid to get out of jury duty will rule.



And Trayvon is still dead....not robbing, stealing, and fathering little bastard Trayvons for the welfare system to raise.  Zimmy should have gotten a medal and a hundred grand.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




The motive, why the chick shot him.   Don't know what the experts would say, but the Dallas PD has been under assault by the BLM folks, could PTSD have been factored in?


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> She admits she killed the guy. What is an expert going to tell you?
> He didn’t see what happened



I already told you to STFU...you didn't watch a minute of the trial and you're running your yap like a typical commie blockhead.   The guy was told to show his hands and didn't...then he yelled at her and moved toward her...suicide by cop, fool....simple as that.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> The Jury didn’t buy her defense
> 
> Didn’t take them long to agree.  Justice is served



Tainted jury pool with a racist judge.  She didn’t get a fair trial.  It should be a mistrial.  Hopefully she can get an appeal.  She clearly did not intent to murder a guy.  Negligent homicide like a car accident at best.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Jury didn’t buy her defense
> ...



Oh, this verdict will be thrown out within a minute before an appellate court.  The DA badgered her in front of a picture of the deceased that was allowed to remain in front of the jury.  Defense expert witnesses weren't allow to testify as to her state of mind as a police officer, forensics expert would have said the light in the room was insufficient to see if he was armed.  Her lawyers were weak as kittens and the slob judge basically told them to shut up and sit down....total joke...she'll get a new trial and walk as well she should.....involuntary manslaughter with suspended sentence at most.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


Motive?

What could a police know about her motive?
They weren’t there


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > She admits she killed the guy. What is an expert going to tell you?
> ...


The jury watched every minute
They quickly and unanimously decided her fate.....
GUILTY of murder


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > a big black MF'er
> ...


Yeah, if it wasn't clear as crystal before this.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The judge bent over backwards for the Defense in allowing the Castle Doctrine to be used in someone else’s castle. 

Unprecedented


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> ...


And the OP is dumb enough to thank the Poe...


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

Leftist trash celebrating a little white cop getting sent to prison....I guess they'll take any "win" they can get....fucking disgusting.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > If so. Murder. End of story
> ...


Ah...threats again?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Amber will live a long life
> ...


What a brilliant retort...lololololol


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > People in prison know how to fight better......they have had plenty more fights than she has....
> ...


I live in Dallas -- she had no fights in her 5 years of Dallas PD service...

Which is why you are so worried about this murderer going to prison....afraid she is going to get her ass whooped...


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Again, the moronic OP agrees with a Poe reply...... lolololololololol!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Amber Guyger...

1. Killed an innocent man
2. Went into HIS apartment and then said she felt threatened
3. Ignored standard police procedures 
4. Never called 9-11 to report an intruder, never requested backup
5.  Did not attempt to administer first aid


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...



So she shot him because of BLM??  

You trumpers are pathetic..


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

Should have been manslaguter, funny watching democrats talk about how much they hate the way they look, hoping blacks see how desperate they need their votes lol


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


With the looks she has, I'm sure she can find a way to endear herself to a sympathetic guard...


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Amber Guyger...
> 
> 1. Killed an innocent man
> 2. Went into HIS apartment and then said she felt threatened
> ...


Huh? If you think you are in your apartment and you are a cop with a gun you are 911 lol


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Should have been manslaguter, funny watching democrats talk about how much they hate the way they look, hoping blacks see how desperate they need their votes lol


WTF are you even talking about???


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


The Me Too movement has never been about believing women sight unseen even when there is evidence to the contrary....do you misrepresent based on ignorance or malicious lying?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Amber Guyger...
> ...


And...if he walked into her apartment and killed her --- would you be singing the same tune??


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > People in prison know how to fight better......they have had plenty more fights than she has....
> ...


She handled herself right into prison.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Should have been manslaguter, funny watching democrats talk about how much they hate the way they look, hoping blacks see how desperate they need their votes lol
> ...


What don’t you understand? Democrats pander to black racist,, to promote division. Hate the whites, we are bad, divide


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 Different circumstances, but maybe


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Amber Guyger...
> ...



Again, she is entering the apartment
The victim is the one trapped by a person with a gun, she could have backed off at any time without using lethal force 

If she is a cop with a gun, she should follow police procedures. She was fired for not following procedure


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > She admits she killed the guy. What is an expert going to tell you?
> ...


You have no power to get people here to shut up...it's not like you can "accidentally" walk into our homes and shoot us.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

bodecea said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


She will be out soon.. just like my boy you banged that drunk slut behind the Dumpster


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Trapped? He was aggressively going after her, she probably would have been raped


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


True as that may be... This case has far less to do with race, than it does one dumb fucking cop, who cannot even recognize her own home, killing an innocent person. Fuck her. And fuck whoever thought making her a cop was a good idea while were at it...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What if Jean had been the one with a gun and shot a policewoman entering his apartment?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Oh, this verdict will be thrown out within a minute before an appellate court. The DA badgered her in front of a picture of the deceased that was allowed to remain in front of the jury. Defense expert witnesses weren't allow to testify as to her state of mind as a police officer, forensics expert would have said the light in the room was insufficient to see if he was armed. Her lawyers were weak as kittens and the slob judge basically told them to shut up and sit down....total joke...she'll get a new trial and walk as well she should.....involuntary manslaughter with suspended sentence at most.



It always takes something really glaring to overthrow a verdict, nothing so technical as you are saying.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 1, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...




well i dont believe she should get the electric chair if she made a mistake and feared for herself, but then again she cant get away with a slap on the wrist or else it sets a prescidence. A life was still lost... an innocent person. That fact still needs to be held foremost. It's not like she accidentally just washed whites with the colors. The guy who died still deserves justice, I mean like you can be a good person, have one beer too many and still go to prison because you made a bad decision to get behind the wheel to drive.
She may still be a good person, but she still may need to pay for the loss of life.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Leftist trash celebrating a little white cop getting sent to prison....I guess they'll take any "win" they can get....fucking disgusting.



Disgusting is being shot in your own home.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Bull shit, many people have confessed they have done the same thing on accident in apartment complex designed like this. She just happened to have a gun and he was an aggressive black


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Impossible democrats have disarmed blacks


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> And fuck whoever thought making her a cop was a good idea while were at it...



That's our liberal friends who thought that.

When I was a kid, the only lady cops were involved in helping the children cross the street on the way to school.

Expecting a broad to do a man's job is IMHO, pretty questionable


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


How many of these people ended up killing the tenant?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

I can  Picture what  happened .. she made a mistake, it was dark, the black guy grew up listing to gangsta rap, got  aggressive in the dark verbally saying “yo bitch fuck you doing in my party yo “
Her being confused and him coming at her.. she shot


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


One it was a cop! And an  aggressive black men .. sucks should have been man slaughter,, 6 months lose her job


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> one dumb fucking cop, who cannot even recognize her own home, killing an innocent person. Fuck her. And fuck whoever thought making her a cop was a good idea while were at it...



Cops are supposed to be really good at noticing details.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > True as that may be... This case has far less to do with race, than it does one dumb fucking cop, who cannot even recognize her own home, killing an innocent person. Fuck her. And fuck whoever thought making her a cop was a good idea while were at it...
> ...


Yea on Detail not walking in to her house


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


None have said that
May have gone to a wrong floor, but never entered an apartment or killed someone......that would be murder


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > one dumb fucking cop, who cannot even recognize her own home, killing an innocent person. Fuck her. And fuck whoever thought making her a cop was a good idea while were at it...
> ...



Especially before using lethal force


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Yes they have, this was just a  Bad Incident,, are you saying she did this in purpose because he’s black ? Lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


What’s your address I’m come walk around your house lol


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




As aggressive as you might be if you were surprised by a stranger in your house?  I think making race out of this whole thing is a mis-direction.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Many including myself couldn't gi e a fuck what the intruder does for a living. They protect what's theirs. That's what free men do. Not everyone is awestruck, and enamoured by a costume. She was an intruder, simple and plain. And when the intruder was confronted, she killed the home owner. Case closed...


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> I live in Dallas -- she had no fights in her 5 years of Dallas PD service...
> 
> Which is why you are so worried about this murderer going to prison....afraid she is going to get her ass whooped...



You're a lying sack of shit...PROVE she hadn't been involved in taking down arrest-resisters.  If she ducked a single fight she'd have been out of that patrol car and on administrative assignment...STFU stooge.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


It plays a huge role,, most blacks are Encouraged to be aggressive and not think,, he would be alive today if he said “ he can I help you!”


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Many including myself couldn't gi e a fuck what the intruder does for a living. They protect what's theirs. That's what free men do. Not everyone is awestruck, and enamoured by a costume. She was an intruder, simple and plain. And when the intruder was confronted, she killed the home owner. Case closed...



Another self-loathing cracker goes race-traitor....hang yourself, punk.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 1, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > one dumb fucking cop, who cannot even recognize her own home, killing an innocent person. Fuck her. And fuck whoever thought making her a cop was a good idea while were at it...
> ...




Then again cops in many cases now are understaffed and work long hours. they often suffer burn out and one could imagine that when off the clock they are very human and can let down their guard. It would be interesting to see what her work load was like, I don't really know, just throwing that possibility out there.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


How??

All I see are republicans pandering to neo-nazis and white supremacists....but I am sure that is ok with you huh


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Was he really *aggressive* or you're just thinking he was aggressive automatically because he's black? Because no


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


You’re saying she  was intentionally being an intruder .. her intention was to break in his house??


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Trolling is fun.....


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Yes .. put your self in her shoes. It was dark, she thought it was he apartment, his voice and movement was aggressive.. she did the right thing.. man slaughter


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> With the looks she has, I'm sure she can find a way to endear herself to a sympathetic guard...



Does your mama know she raised a pervert?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 1, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


I work 14 hours a day --- but I still manage to go to the right house everyday -- no matter how much the house across the street looks like mine....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It's a lot easier to put yourself in her shoes because she is not dead...

Funny how folks like you don't give a fuck about putting yourself in the shoes of the person who didn't do anything wrong....but since it is a black guy, that concept is just something you refuse to grasp....he had to be wrong somehow, fuck it -- lets just say he tried to rape her...


Trumpers are pathetic...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 1, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



When I am exhausted I slow down and become more cautious, knowing I am likely to miss something or hurt myself, etc. Isn't that what most people do?


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> I work 14 hours a day --- but I still manage to go to the right house everyday -- no matter how much the house across the street looks like mine....



And yet you can't find your ass with both hands around here......get lost, mutt.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


So your saying she did all this on  purpose yes or no ?


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


She's not going to prison for b&e...


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


So she didn’t  intentionally enter the man’s house to cause harm.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



I voted for Trump, will vote for him again, and I think the death of the man was a tragedy and really don't understand why or how the woman was THAT confused. Is it possible? Yes. Does she deserve Murder One? I'm not sure. But she is not innocent that's for sure. He didn't break into HER apt....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Dallas -- she had no fights in her 5 years of Dallas PD service...
> ...


She didn't have any fights you d1c sucker......she killed an innocent man because her stupid ass went to the wrong house and goofy ass cheerleading for her.....

I bet you get your ass kicked a lot too...I see plenty of bitch in you....


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Then you think she did This  on purpose .. that’s nuts and I disagree.. it was a tragic mistake.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 1, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The fact that you will vote for trump  again is pathetic in and of itself.....

The fact that you are willing to acknowledge that she isn't innocent is somewhat redeeming aside from the fact if it were Trump who shot the guy, you would probably sing a different tune -- at least that is what Trump believes about his voters....


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Then you think she did This on purpose .. that’s nuts and I disagree.. it was a tragic mistake.



Cops wanton disregard for life shooting people at the drop of a hat is bound to bite them sooner or later.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


 and she has to pay for her mistake......


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Adults have to pay for their mistakes. Especially when that mistake costs someone their life.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> She didn't have any fights you d1c sucker......she killed an innocent man because her stupid ass went to the wrong house and goofy ass cheerleading for her.....
> 
> I bet you get your ass kicked a lot too...I see plenty of bitch in you....



Never lost a fight, pencil dick....wanna try me?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


So it was a mistake.. you agree manslaughter I agree


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I agree manslaughter


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > I work 14 hours a day --- but I still manage to go to the right house everyday -- no matter how much the house across the street looks like mine....
> ...


Yes I can...which is why I am not the one who got convicted for murder -- and I am also not the one butt hurt about it like yo bitch ass is....

My concerns has and will always lie with the family of the victim -- you know, the guy who was minding his business in his own damn house because he had his shit together enough to know which home is his


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No you don't agree -- your depression fueled trolling had you claiming he tried to rape her...so fuck what you yapping about now...


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


I was trolling the troll right winger .. 

I agree with you it was a mistake.. she should get manslaughter


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I agree with you it was a mistake.. she should get manslaughter



When it comes to justice, manslaughter seems to be rather tepid. I would have been satisfied with a manslaughter verdict also, but then I am not a part of the victim's family.

Edit: I would have been ok with manslaughter if they had given her at least 5 years for it.


----------



## Astrostar (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> 
> The judge is a large, belching, yawning, stretching black woman named Tammy Kemp.  So far she has ignored a defense motion for mistrial since the DA defied a court order and gave the media an interview about the case, poisoning the jury pool.  She has allowed a favorable picture of the victim to be placed in front of the jury.  She has denied the defense expert testimony from police officers and experts in police shootings three times, not allowing the defense to defend their client.  She's sure to get a conviction the way she's run this trial and sure to be overturned on appeal.  It's obvious she wants to put this little white women in a prison at the mercy of her fellow-gigantic soul sisters.
> 
> ...


God, you clan members are dumb as dirt.  Don't you know that what goes around, comes around.  Look at the number of blacks in this country wrongly convicted of crimes by all white juries.  Good to see one of your own take it on the chops!


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

Astrostar said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> ...


Lol aren’t you white?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I’m saying she used lethal force unnecessarily


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

Astrostar said:


> God, you clan members are dumb as dirt.  Don't you know that what goes around, comes around.  Look at the number of blacks in this country wrongly convicted of crimes by all white juries.  Good to see one of your own take it on the chops!



We spell Klan with a "K" ya russian shitbag....did you know Uncle Vlad is a transvestite?


----------



## theHawk (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yea and OJ was innocent because a jury of negroes said so.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > She didn't have any fights you d1c sucker......she killed an innocent man because her stupid ass went to the wrong house and goofy ass cheerleading for her.....
> ...


Internet tough guy


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


She thought she was in her house.. are you Following the right story old man?


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Internet tough guy



Yep, tough guy everyplace I go.... Didn't I tell you to STFU?


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

bodecea said:


> The Me Too movement has never been about believing women sight unseen even when there is evidence to the contrary....do you misrepresent based on ignorance or malicious lying?



You "mootoo" cows made the Dallas PD hire her or face lawsuits and now that they did you got one of your pet darkies blown away and her sent to prison....any second thoughts about being dumb as a box of rocks?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


She was entering a dwelling
She could have backed off at any time...SHE had the choice, Jean didn’t. 
She fired her weapon unnecessarily


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And we care about your opinion why ?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Internet tough guy
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Who are you again?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The guy who asked you a question about why your opinion is worth more than an ounce of owl shit.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> You "motoo" pigs made the Dallas PD hire her or face lawsuits and now that they did you got one of your pet coons blown away and her sent to prison.



tsk tsk


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


>



Then Stephen beats the slob's ass because the slob is slow, uncoordinated, and probably never been in a fight...most large people haven't.  See, you're still dumb as a movie starlet with fake tits.


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So what is the protected group protection order?    Transsexuals, Transvestites, Lesbians, Homosexual Males, Islamic females, African American females, extreme feminists not white, Islamic males, Hispanic females, White women. The order could be wrong. But she was not at the head of the list. Wink wink! She better talk to menopausal white broadcast/entertainment women. They know privilege and just abhor it. Abhor it I tell you. To show solidarity they actually had domestic champagne with their lobster and steak dinners last week. They suffer...they suffer so much...


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > You "motoo" pigs made the Dallas PD hire her or face lawsuits and now that they did you got one of your pet coons blown away and her sent to prison.
> ...



Hey, I changed coon to darkie didn't I?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes she thought she was entering HER DWELLING.. again are you following the same story?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


No seriously..

Who the fuk are you?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



She still was not being threatened.  She chose to use lethal force unnecessarily 
She was wrong


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I have him on ignore for good reason.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Huh!?? So you aren’t threatened if you came home and some black guy is in your house!?  Again are you following the same story!? She said she thought it was her apartment.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Similar case
Opposite roles.
Black cop, white woman........innocent person killed

The cop thought he was threatened and fired

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...r-fatal-shooting-australian-woman-who-called/

_The Minneapolis police officer who shot and killed an unarmed woman who had called authorities for help was convicted of murder on Tuesday, the coda to a dramatic, years-long case that provoked international indignation and forced changes in the city’s leadership.

A jury found the officer, Mohamed Noor, guilty of third-degree murder and manslaughter in the July 2017 death of Justine Damond, a 40-year-old Australian woman who had approached Noor’s squad car shortly after calling 911 to report a possible rape near her _home.


Same verdict. Guilty of murder


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I think I answered that question.

But we'll try again.

I am the one who asked you why anyone thought your opinion was worth more than an ounce of owl shit.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


She used lethal force unnecessarily. 
Her life was not threatened, she could have backed off at any time​


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You were there ?

More owl shit ?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What are you reading? Lol she said she thought she was IN HER APARTMENT.  What don’t you understand?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Jury wasn’t there either


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


What's really pathetic is that you posited it first as a joke. He comes in much later and offers the exact same thing.. seriously? so clever.. WTF!


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 1, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...





Well she did work a 13 + hour shift that day, and i wonder if that was typical.  she lived directly below the victim and Im thinking if you stepped out of an elevator the door, it would be in the exact same position in relation to the elevator. Apparently she was also distracted on the phone when she entered the apartment, so I could see how it is possible.
Now we hear she is found guilty of murder, but doesnt that take a motive? so what is the murder motive? she didnt like the black neighbor upstairs and wanted to throw away her life and carreer by murdering him? 
I'm thinking not. IMHO she should be guilty of manslaughter , something along the lines of that Somali cop who killed a woman in Minneapolis a few years back. He still got about 13 years in prison but not life.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



She was not in the apartment. She entered and could have left without firing. A man died


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Huh? Are you telling us she meant to go in the wrong apartment?


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

If she were a black law enforcement officer result would have been different. Straight racist verdict. Murder is the wrong charge. Work a 12 hour shift and walk into wrong apartment...plausible.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Are you fucking stupid or just trolling again?
Read what I posted


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


We’re you their? Nope. She’s  white so you want to hang her. If the victim was white you wouldn’t give a shit.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> If she were a black law enforcement officer result would have been different. Straight racist verdict. Murder is the wrong charge. Work a 12 hour shift and walk into wrong apartment...plausible.



Here is a case with a black law enforcement officer who shot a white woman unnecessarily......Same verdict

_The Minneapolis police officer who shot and killed an unarmed woman who had called authorities for help was convicted of murder on Tuesday, the coda to a dramatic, years-long case that provoked international indignation and forced changes in the city’s leadership.

A jury found the officer, Mohamed Noor, guilty of third-degree murder and manslaughter in the July 2017 death of Justine Damond, a 40-year-old Australian woman who had approached Noor’s squad car shortly after calling 911 to report a possible rape near her home._


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Excellent post. The Marxist anti-white racists on this board will disagree. She’s  white...she wears a badge. Therefore Democrats think she is Satan.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > If she were a black law enforcement officer result would have been different. Straight racist verdict. Murder is the wrong charge. Work a 12 hour shift and walk into wrong apartment...plausible.
> ...


He got life? Any motherfucker named “Mohammad Noor” shouldn’t be wearing a badge in this country post 9-11.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> 
> The judge is a large, belching, yawning, stretching black woman named Tammy Kemp.  So far she has ignored a defense motion for mistrial since the DA defied a court order and gave the media an interview about the case, poisoning the jury pool.  She has allowed a favorable picture of the victim to be placed in front of the jury.  She has denied the defense expert testimony from police officers and experts in police shootings three times, not allowing the defense to defend their client.  She's sure to get a conviction the way she's run this trial and sure to be overturned on appeal.  It's obvious she wants to put this little white women in a prison at the mercy of her fellow-gigantic soul sisters.
> 
> ...


In other words, the trigger happy little nutball was so terrified by the sight of a black man, she didnt even realize that the furniture was different...the paint...the wall decor...

She was so terrified, she killed him. If he had been a white guy, he would be alive right now. 

She got her day in court. She lost. So says the jury.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> ...


It was dark. All she could see was eyes and teeth.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> 
> The judge is a large, belching, yawning, stretching black woman named Tammy Kemp.  So far she has ignored a defense motion for mistrial since the DA defied a court order and gave the media an interview about the case, poisoning the jury pool.  She has allowed a favorable picture of the victim to be placed in front of the jury.  She has denied the defense expert testimony from police officers and experts in police shootings three times, not allowing the defense to defend their client.  She's sure to get a conviction the way she's run this trial and sure to be overturned on appeal.  It's obvious she wants to put this little white women in a prison at the mercy of her fellow-gigantic soul sisters.
> 
> ...




The woman walked into the apartment and shot the law abiding home owner - to death.  Testimony was that the entrance to this apartment included a doormat which she didn't have at her apartment, but she entered anyway, and even though it wasn't the same inside, or out, she shot the man in the apartment in his own home.  Damn skippy this woman should go to jail. 

When I was younger, one of my schoolmates got very drunk one night and walked in a house one street over from his parents' house, walked upstairs, laid down on one of the beds and fell asleep.  He terrified the elderly couple who lived in the house but no one was in any way harmed.  This kid was arrested, faced a number of serious charges and nearly went to jail, and he didn't harm anyone. This woman, who had no legal right to be in that apartment, shot and killed the homeowner.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> ...


Appeal the case. Judge was biased. Violation of her procedural due process rights.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 1, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


And a scary person who was scary because he had dark skin, since she grew up in a racist household like yours.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> ...


There is no comparison in the two cases you mentioned. Was your high-school friend a police officer coming off duty? Nope.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


It was dark? How could she see skin color? If she could, based on crime statistics, why would she not think a black man was committing a crime or n what she thought was “her” apartment?


----------



## pknopp (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



 No they didn't.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Why would I be scared of a black person?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He's

*"Award Winning USMB Paid Messageboard Poster*
*Top Poster Of Month"*

Who are you again?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The guy who asked why his opinion was worth more than an ounce of owl shit.

Is there a problem here ?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

Apparently so. Appears right winger has more posts than you and that you're just a jealous, butthurt, oft ignored, nobody by comparison. Sad


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> ...



He didn’t have to be an intruder. She lived in an apartment building. It could have been someone doing emergency maintenance. 

But it was ...
Shoot first, ask questions later


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Bet your ass
USMB Poster of the Year two years running. 
I was keynote speaker at the USMB Awards Ceremony last year


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Umm ok


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



As voted on by deanrd ?

What awards:

Biggest liar: @Creptius
Biggest moron: deanrd 
Biggest asshole: Fort Fun Indiana 
Biggest turd overall: rightwinger


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



My winning award from last year

It is mounted at USMB Headquarters between the USMB Gift Shop and Ladies Room

My parents were so proud


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I’m going to destroy you this year


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



<Hint>  Bribe the Mods


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

_Bribes are the price we pay for USMB Poster Of The Year Awards........rightwinger

What ever happened to that Bart Simpson stinker? M_____? I miss that guy.. 

eta, Moonglow!_


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 1, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...



What does the occupation of the killer have to do with anything?  Or race for that matter?  It doesn't matter that the shooter was a small white woman, or that she was an off-duty cop, or that her victim was black.  

The shooter walked into an apartment that clearly was not hers, and shot a law-abiding resident in his own home.  How is this not a crime?


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

What if she went to a convince store, refused to pay for items, assaulted a store owner who is from India, went after a police officers weapon and was shot by that officer? Would that cause riots in the streets? It did in Ferguson. Bullshit double standard. So she is white...shot a black man...and is going to get life in prison for slavery that ended in 1866.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


so you are saying she planned this?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I dont have your knee pads


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


It’s “manslaughter” not “murder.”


----------



## karpenter (Oct 1, 2019)

She Walked Into The Wrong Apt
Stinking Drunk, Armed, 
Aimed And Discharged A Projectile Weapon 
That Blew Someone Away

If She Had Been In An Auto Collision On The Way Home
Stinking Drunk, And Killed Another Motorist
She'd Be Up For Murder
And This Guy Would Still Be Alive


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> I disagree. As a former cop, she'll be killed in prison so that's a death sentence. I believe she felt confronted by a burglar and used her weapon to defend herself. The city can give the family a million bucks which is probably all they're really interested in. Her life and career are ruined and she's obviously suffering from PTSD and mental trauma.



When was the last time a crooked cop was killed in prison?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> _Bribes are the price we pay for USMB Poster Of The Year Awards........rightwinger
> 
> What ever happened to that Bart Simpson stinker? M_____? I miss that guy..
> 
> eta, Moonglow!_


He posts between bans


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


She was convicted of murder


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. As a former cop, she'll be killed in prison so that's a death sentence. I believe she felt confronted by a burglar and used her weapon to defend herself. The city can give the family a million bucks which is probably all they're really interested in. Her life and career are ruined and she's obviously suffering from PTSD and mental trauma.
> ...


How is she a “crooked cop” and what are you hoping for you miserable low-life piece of shit? I hope your ass goes to prison and you can bond with your fellow Democrats there.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Criminal negligence


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Disgraceful. Appeal.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2019)

karpenter said:


> She Walked Into The Wrong Apt
> Stinking Drunk, Armed,
> Aimed And Discharged A Projectile Weapon
> That Blew Someone Away
> ...



actually, she wasn't drunk. Let's get the facts correct.  She was distracted and maybe tired, but that still doesn't excuse her actions.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


I would have voted “innocent” just for Ron Goldman. “Thanks O.J. You fuck!”


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 1, 2019)

So...does anyone want to break ot to the OP that is was the jury who decided the verdict?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> > She Walked Into The Wrong Apt
> ...


Why do you side with black racist?


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> > She Walked Into The Wrong Apt
> ...


My ass. She was on the streets for a double-shift dealing with scumbags all night. She just wanted to go home and go to bed.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


Ah, Jitler....now we know you support rapists.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. As a former cop, she'll be killed in prison so that's a death sentence. I believe she felt confronted by a burglar and used her weapon to defend herself. The city can give the family a million bucks which is probably all they're really interested in. Her life and career are ruined and she's obviously suffering from PTSD and mental trauma.
> ...


Sorry...you get it now outside a cell.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


She only got raped when she was caught .. before that she had her legs open behind a dumpster saying fuck me lol


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> My ass. She was on the streets for a double-shift dealing with scumbags all night. She just wanted to go home and go to bed.



OH, no, did she have to eat too many donuts?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Apparently not those non-racist trumpanzees on this thread.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > karpenter said:
> ...


I’ve worked countless doubles, and then some. Never “accidentally” killed someone.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 1, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > karpenter said:
> ...



I doubt police unions allow double shifts, but I see cops sleeping all the time on one underground parking structure that is sort of dark.
Police rarely have to work very hard.
Only once in a while are there major crimes, accidents, or riots.
Most of the time, police have very little to do.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 1, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



When you kill someone in the commission of another crime, it's 2nd degree murder.  She illegally entered the apartment so she shot him during the commission of that crime, making the correct charge is 2nd degree murder.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > She didn't have any fights you d1c sucker......she killed an innocent man because her stupid ass went to the wrong house and goofy ass cheerleading for her.....
> ...


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That makes no sense


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So...does anyone want to break ot to the OP that is was the jury who decided the verdict?


After certain evidence and testimony was not admitted?


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


First time for everything. Never heard of a driver falling asleep at the wheel after a long night of work? You have never been armed either? Dominos doesn’t require that from employees.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Falling asleep would mean unconscious. Drawing a weapon, and firing it can only be done when a person is conscious. Bad analogy on your part...


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



She entered the apartment illegally.  Then she shot the guy.  She killed him during the illegal entry, which automatically ups this to 2nd degree murder.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> _Bribes are the price we pay for USMB Poster Of The Year Awards........rightwinger
> 
> What ever happened to that Bart Simpson stinker? M_____? I miss that guy..
> 
> eta, Moonglow!_


Remember Liarbility?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 1, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > So...does anyone want to break ot to the OP that is was the jury who decided the verdict?
> ...


I am not your assistant. If you have a point, make it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


So she meant to do it? Lol you don’t know the law


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

I hope this gets thrown out on appeal.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


And if they feel threatened in what they perceived to be their residence. So then...why did she shoot him? Let’s get your take on this. Oh...yes...she got off work and suddenly said “Boy I really want to kill me a fucking ******!” Really? Is that what you think you goddamn simpleton?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> So she meant to do it? Lol you don’t know the law


But you do. Not the courts. Not the attorneys or the judges. Just you. Got it.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


It really doesn’t matter what she perceived. All that matters is what really was. And she was in someone else’s house.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

I want the release of her and Alex Fields now!


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > _Bribes are the price we pay for USMB Poster Of The Year Awards........rightwinger
> ...


Nah, must've been before my time.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Bush thinks she should be charged with "manslaughter" not "murder", because she didn't intend to kill the guy.  I was pointing out that it doesn't matter whether she intended to kill him or not.  Because she killed in the commission of another crime, the charge is automatically 2nd degree murder.  If she'd planned to kill him it would be murder in the first degree.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> I hope this gets thrown out on appeal.


it should be. Democrats would love it...more riots and burned out neighborhoods.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Of course it does.

The responses from the leftists here only you proves they should never be trusted with political power.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > So she meant to do it? Lol you don’t know the law
> ...


No dragon lady doesn’t know the law.. she fabricated her story


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


So she was charged with  Breaking and entry ?? It was manslaughter.. I’ll ask you.. why do you side with black nationalist on this case?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this gets thrown out on appeal.
> ...


As long as it's their hood, I don't care.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


What other “crime” did she commit knowingly and willfully? This is not a business. This is private residence we’re talking about here.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Because she is racist.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Fuck you! They put their life on the line everyday in the United States. Where the fuck are you from pussy? Denmark? Germany? France?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

> *Reckless Disregard*
> In addition to a killing that is intentional, but not premeditated, second-degree murder can also result from a defendant who acts to cause serious bodily harm. In such circumstances, although the defendant does not necessarily intend to kill, he or she acts to cause harm with the full knowledge that death might result. For instance, a wife who hits her husband in the head with a large rock, killing him, may be charged with second-degree murder even if she did not intend to kill him, as she would have known that such a blow to the head could kill him.
> 
> Similarly, when a defendant does not intend to kill, but acts with a complete and utter reckless disregard for human life, or “depraved heart,” this mental state is also sufficient for second-degree murder. One common example of “depraved heart murder” is where an individual shoots a gun into a crowd. He or she may not intend to kill, or to cause a particular person serious harm, but such actions demonstrate a total indifference to human life.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> > *Reckless Disregard*
> > In addition to a killing that is intentional, but not premeditated, second-degree murder can also result from a defendant who acts to cause serious bodily harm. In such circumstances, although the defendant does not necessarily intend to kill, he or she acts to cause harm with the full knowledge that death might result. For instance, a wife who hits her husband in the head with a large rock, killing him, may be charged with second-degree murder even if she did not intend to kill him, as she would have known that such a blow to the head could kill him.
> >
> > Similarly, when a defendant does not intend to kill, but acts with a complete and utter reckless disregard for human life, or “depraved heart,” this mental state is also sufficient for second-degree murder. One common example of “depraved heart murder” is where an individual shoots a gun into a crowd. He or she may not intend to kill, or to cause a particular person serious harm, but such actions demonstrate a total indifference to human life.


Of course she INTENDED to kill this man in "her" apartment whom she perceived to be a threat.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



The law on self defense is all about perception....if a person is in reasonable fear of their life or of great bodily harm they are legally entitled to use lethal force.

This lady made a honest mistake....the same mistake many people in that complex had made.....sending her to prison for making a mistake will not bring back the life of the black.

More people die by accident in this country than any other cause.  That is all this case was a tragic accident....yet the state contrived to turn an accident into murder....another reminder of the times we live in.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You have your own.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Youre really stuck on the race thing aren’t you?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Damn I can’t make mom
Jokes here lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> No dragon lady doesn’t know the law.. she fabricated her story





TheGreenHornet said:


> if a person is in reasonable fear of their life or of great bodily harm they are legally entitled to use lethal force.


And that's not reasonable, when you have made the unreasonable choices she had made, including shooting a guy sitting on not her couch.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 1, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > No dragon lady doesn’t know the law.. she fabricated her story
> ...


So you believe she intended to break in and shoot him? 
Why do you side with black nationalist?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> if a person is in *reasonable* fear of their life or of great bodily harm


What's that have to do with this case?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > No dragon lady doesn’t know the law.. she fabricated her story
> ...



What are the odds that a police officer will mistake someone else's apartment for her own?....what are the odds that in this same apartment the resident left his front door unlocked?   If he had locked his door he would still be alive...negligence on his part......the police constantly tell people to lock their doors....especially in an apartment complex where all kinds of folks wander around.

Bottom line....this is karma....this guy for whatever reason was destined to meet his fate that night.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Shes white and a black man died. Everything else is irrelevant to the left


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Seems you're ignoring the facts and basing your arguments on race alone


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Blame the victim... How shrewd. We’ve never seen that approach before. My door is unlocked right now come to think of it...


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Actually race has never been a factor in this case for me. It never even made it that far.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > if a person is in *reasonable* fear of their life or of great bodily harm
> ...



The police officer believed she was defending her life from an intruder....a huge mistake but that was her reality....a tragic accident.  

No way does it add up to murder....that is just politics.  If the victim had been white she would not have been charged....the liberals injected race into this tragedy to further their agenda....willing to send a innocent woman to jail to further their politics of black victimhood.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Nobody is blaming the “victim.” Shit just happens and sometimes it happens tragically.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Only problem with that rant is that many on the right also agree that she’s guilty.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Yet you want to make it a factor in the opinions of others.  Why is that?


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


And tragically she’s going to prison. But hey! Shit happens. Amiright?


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Actually it’s been the central theme for most of the posters outraged about this cops conviction. You can go back and reread it for yourself if you missed it. But we both know you didn’t.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Yep. Court of Appeals will have to look at procedural due process and if she was given a proper chance at defense. Tragic.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


May it happen to you. Nobody will care.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Who the fuck did they send to jail!? I had it all wrong! I thought they sent the chick who gunned down a guy in his own house to jail! I didn’t know they sent an innocent woman to jail!? Whats up with that?


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


She is white...he was black...judge was black...she will have to pay the price now. Fucked up culture that we have.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


You can only hope...


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


Guess your just fucking dumb.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Yes way. If, as you say, the law is all about perception, then the fact that an intruder can be legally kicked out the door with lethal force from the standpoint of the actual resident TRUMPS the fucking intruder's so-called right every time. Self-deluded. Mistaken. Whatever. You don't just get to shoot people because they're dark.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



She is guilty of negligence at best......she mistook another apartment for her own....is that a crime?   NO....is she the only one in that complex to have done that?   No many others had done the same thing...the complex is liable for allowing folks who live there to get easily confused by lack of signs etc.

What would a reasonable armed person do if they are confronted with an intruder in their apartment when they open the front door?  I think any reasonable person would have done the same thing this officer did...if they valued their lives.

A lot of mis-information has been presented in this case and believed by the gullible just like in the trayvon martin case...the facts are simply that she confused another apartment with her own...and this is the biggie...the door was open...what are the odds on that?  Then when she enters she sees someone advancing on her ....she hollers for him to show his hands...he refused to do so.

A tragic series of mistakes....negligent homicide at best...but I would not even agree to that.  Many people are killed in accidents...accidents that are the result of somone being negligent etc.  but most are never sent to jail...certainly not for murder....outrageous to call it murder.

Police have killed people before by  mistake...mistaken identity etc.  but this is the first one to get convicted of murder for killing someone by mistake.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


The racial component in this case? I’m just not seeing it. At least not insofar as the events that transpired which led to the innocent mans death. And those events are the only ones of any concern.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


That’s gotta be it...


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this gets thrown out on appeal.
> ...


Like Charlottesville?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



Can anyone say incoherent?   You should not drink and post.

When you sober up try and re-write that into something of a coherent nature.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



The police officer was convicted because the State presented this is a case of racism....aka white police officer kills innocent black...gotta be racist ...well at least they were able to convince the jury of that....not a hard thing to do....the media has convinced so many that anytime a police officer kills a black be they innocent or not....that is racism

What is the legal definition of murder?

*What is MURDER?*
The crime committed where a person of sound mind and discretion (that is, of sufficient age to form and execute a criminal design and not legally “insane”) kills any human creature in being (excluding quick but unborn children) and in the peace of the state or nation (including all persons except the military forces of the public enemy in time of war or battle) without any warrant, justification, or excuse in law. with malice aforethought, express or implied, that is, with a deliberate purpose or a design or determination distinctly formed in the mind before the commission of the act, provided that death results from the injury Inflicted within one year and a day after its infliction. See Kilpatrick v. Com., 31 Pa. 19S; Llotema v. U. S., 186 U. S. 413. 22 Sup. Ct 895, 46 L. Ed. 1225; Guiteau’s Case (D. C.) 10 Fed. 101; Clarke v. State. 117 Ala. 1, 23 South. 071, 67 Am. St. I top. 157; People v. Enoch, 13 Wend. (N. Y.) 167. 27 Am. Dec. 107; Kent v. People, 8 Colo. 5(13. 9 Pac. 852; Com. v. Webster, 5 Cush. (Mass.) 205. 52 Am. Dec. 711; Armstrong v. State. 30 Fla. 170. 11 South. 618. 17 L. R. A. 4S4; U. S. v. Lewis (C. C.) Ill Fed. 632; Nye v. People. 35 Mich. 16. For the distinction between murder and manslaughter and other forms of homicide, see HOMICIDE; MANSLAUGHTER. Common-law definitions. The willful killing of any subject whatever, with malice aforethought, whether the person slain shall be an Englishman or a foreigner. Hawk. P. C. b. 1, c. 13

The police officer had no malice in this case.

All she is gulilty of is of confusing another apartment with her own.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 1, 2019)

This is just not something I can really defend.    I get it that you can't say this is a clear cut case of murder..... but.... I can't really defend this either.

An officer walked in the wrong house, and shot a law abiding citizen in his own house.

Now accident or not, this office caused the whole thing.  This isn't a case where some guy runs at an officer, or tries to attack the officer and steal his gun, or refuses to submit to arrest and is choked to death, or has a realistic replica with the orange tip blacked out.

99 times out of a 100, I'll side with the officer, but this....  the officer just went into someone's home and shot someone.   I just can't defend that.

You can say that "Well it was confusing, and not well marked" but again... as a person with responsibility, it's on you to make sure you are going in the right house.

And if what I read was true, that the officer in question had accidentally gone to the wrong house in the past.... then I'd think I would make even more effort to verify which apartment was mine, knowing that is a problem.

And additionally, knowing I had accidentally gone to the wrong home in the past, I would have thought twice when I opened the door and found strangers in that home.  I would think... oh I must be at the wrong place.  Not default to pulling a gun and shooting people.

So I want to give this officer a chance.... but I don't see it here.  I don't see any reason to give the benefit of the doubt.

Obviously is there is more evidence than what I've read thus far, then I reserve the right to change my mind.  But from what I see at this point... no, this is all on the officer.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Fine, too long for ya? Probably right. But I don't drink, son.. To the point...



TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


"Reasonable" is the operative word here and legal test, whereas belief and perception are noises between your ears.

If perception were truly everything then bankrobbers could just kill anyone they convincingly "perceived of" as a threat. That and a dollar might still get you a cup of Joe at Starbucks. I dunno. I always make my own.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> This is just not something I can really defend.    I get it that you can't say this is a clear cut case of murder..... but.... I can't really defend this either.
> 
> An officer walked in the wrong house, and shot a law abiding citizen in his own house.
> 
> ...



First all this officer as far as I know had never gone into the wrong apartment before...but many in that complex had made the same mistake she made.

If she was going to be charged with anything it should  have been negligent homicide...certainly not murder...in order to have murder you must have malice.

But the black guy was negligent also...failed to lock his front door.  How many folks living in apartment complexes do that?  In addition he failed to follow the lawful orders of a police officer....she hollered for him to show his hands...he refused to do so.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



  In most states the law on self defense reads that in order to be justified to use lethal force in self defense....one must be in 'reasonable' fear of their life or of great bodily harm.

Of course 'reasonable' is the key word.  The defendents perception of being in fear of her life or of grievious bodily harm must be reasonable in the eyes of the jury.  

The jury  must weigh the evidence and the 'perception' of the defendant.

What was the 'perception' of the defendant in this case....there was an intruder in her apartment, the intruder disobeyed her commands...sounds very reasonable to me.

Unfortunately for her and the victim...she was not in her apartment.....yet that does not change her perception ...now it is obvious of course that her 'perception' was based on a mistake....but that does not deny her claim to being reasonable....it was a honest mistake.  Thus not criminally liable.  She had no malice..... Certainly not guilty  of murder.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > This is just not something I can really defend.    I get it that you can't say this is a clear cut case of murder..... but.... I can't really defend this either.
> ...


Ahh... No. The lawful tenant was not neglectful. He’s under no obligation to lock his door. Secondly she issued no lawful orders as she had no legal authotlrity to issue any orders as she was trespassing. Try harder.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Thanks for repeating my point, only less coherently.


----------



## Dana7360 (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





Same here.

I've worked from 9 am until 6:30 am the next morning. Slept for a few hours then got up to do it all over again the next day. Then do it all over again the day after that. For 4 days straight. I've done that countless times over the course of my 35 year career.

I have never once in all that time walked into the wrong house or hotel room. Much less "accidentally" kill someone.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Have you ever been armed?


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > This is just not something I can really defend.    I get it that you can't say this is a clear cut case of murder..... but.... I can't really defend this either.
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

..As die hard racists double down on long rebutted nothing burgers deluxe..


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



the black guy was not negligent in a legal sense....just negligent in lacking common sense.  Police constantly tell folks to lock their doors...especially in an apartment complex where all kinds of folks are coming and going.

You err because you do not know the correct definition of trespassing...........'*trespass* is *defined* as the willful entry into or remaining upon property without the express or implied permission of the owner.



The police officer did not willfully enter into someone elses property....there was no intent on her part to trespass....she entered by mistake and under the law would not be charged with trespassing.

There have been many, many cases of police officers in their line of duty entering the wrong house or apartment....they are never charged with trespassing. 

 Someone made a mistake...gave them the wrong address...thus they did not willfully enter into the wrong house on purpose....just like the police officer in this case...she had no idea she was going into someone else's apartment.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Was she forced onto his property? You appear to be trying to create an exception for convenience of narrative. She’s going to prison as she should. Make no mistake about it; if you or I were in her shoes... We’d be going to prison too. Probably for longer.


----------



## Dana7360 (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...




You need to learn the definition of second degree murder:

Second degree murder is a criminal law term that describes the killing of another human being without premeditation, but with intent. Second degree murder may also refer to a death caused by an individual’s negligent or reckless conduct.

Second Degree Murder

Second degree murder doesn't require premeditation. It does include negligence or reckless conduct which pretty much is what that woman did.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...




She did not accidentally kill the black guy...she meant to kill him.

Because in her perception he was an intruder....certainly reasonable on her part to believe that.

Now you say you have never entered into someone else's house or apartment by mistake........but in this particular complex it was a common occurrance because all the apartments looked alike and the complex was negligent in not putting up signs that would prevent people from getting confused.


----------



## Andylusion (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > This is just not something I can really defend.    I get it that you can't say this is a clear cut case of murder..... but.... I can't really defend this either.
> ...



*If she was going to be charged with anything it should  have been negligent homicide...certainly not murder...in order to have murder you must have malice.*

Agreed.
I can buy everything you said, and I'm not going to debate any of that....

but....

The black guy was negligent too..... he failed to lock his front door?

No.   Just no.  I don't buy that absolute crap.    How did we as a society, go from a time when no one anywhere locked their front doors, and no one just walked and starting shooting people.....

to now when if you don't lock your door... something bad happens, it's your fault?

I am tired of this 'blame the victim' mentality.   Until they make it a law, that "unless you lock your door, if anything happens it's your fault".... until that is an actual rule... then no.   He was not negligent.   Maybe they were expecting friends, and he thought his friend was playing a prank.

I've done that.  I've left my door open, because I knew someone was on their way, and told them the door would be unlocked.   I had no idea that my entire right to life, was completely forfeit under the constitution, because I left my door unlocked.    I guess I missed in the declaration of independence, where it said "Life, Liberty, and the pursuit of happiness, unless you leave your door unlocked".

Now I get it, that if you are faced with an officer, you should follow instructions.  And if he was in his car, and she was walking up on him... yeah, he needs to do exactly what he is ordered to do.

But this was not a situation where he knew he was dealing with an officer.   A random person just walked in his house, and pulled a gun on him.
That's not going to go well.   Again, he did nothing wrong.  A man, in his own house, doing his own thing, and a person walk in and shoot him.

No, this is entirely on the officer.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > This is just not something I can really defend.    I get it that you can't say this is a clear cut case of murder..... but.... I can't really defend this either.
> ...



It it not "negligence" to not lock your door. I'm looking at my unlocked door right now.  Most people I know leave their doors unlocked when they're home and awake.

She was not giving lawful orders as a police officer.  She was off-duty, out of uniform, and illegally in this man's house.  He had absolutely no reason to know she was a cop, or what she was doing in his apartment.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 1, 2019)

She killed a guy in a tragic mistake. It doesn't mean she is racist but it might mean that the Dallas cops don't train women as well as they should.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

whitehall said:


> She killed a guy in a tragic mistake. It doesn't mean she is racist but it might mean that the Dallas cops don't train women as well as they should.



By training guidelines she acted appropriately....this case cannot be blamed on a lack of training.

It was a major mistake....but a common one in this complex for people to get confused....all the apartments looked alike and there was inadequate posting of signs to prevent the confusion.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 1, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



You are correct that 2nd degree murder does not require premeditation.
But she fired a second shot, so I think there was premeditation.
I think it was a hate crime?


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 1, 2019)

whitehall said:


> She killed a guy in a tragic mistake. It doesn't mean she is racist but it might mean that the Dallas cops don't train women as well as they should.



Such an incredibly bizarre and irresponsible mistake that it is hard to believe.
And someone who could do that, accidentally or not, should hardly be left alone on the streets.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > She killed a guy in a tragic mistake. It doesn't mean she is racist but it might mean that the Dallas cops don't train women as well as they should.
> ...



The fact the training has changed from the sensible one shot rule of the past, to the multi shot current standard, does not help her.  It does not matter why she acted badly from bad training.  It is still on her.

But no, it is not possible for confusion to excuse anything because she did not have the red mat in front of her door.
She also does not explain why she did not try to unlock the door first, and find the key did not fit.
Nor does it explain why she shot first?
What if was just the building maintenance, doing a plumbing repair or something?
She is still fatally dangerous to the public.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



If you fail to lock your doors and most especially in an apartment complex that is being negligent.  Police as mentioned before constantly are telling people  to lock their doors and cars.  Now of course as also previously posted you are not legally negligent...just negligent in common sense.

She was in uniform and the black guy must have noticed that....she gave him a legal order to show his hands he refused to do that and advanced on her. 

A arrest affidavit further reveals that Jean’s door was unlocked, and it was dark inside when Guyger entered his apartment. She allegedly thought he was a burglar when she saw a person in the dark, shooting Jean a single time in the chest after she told authorities he ignored verbal commands. The Dallas Morning News reported that she had just worked a 15-hour shift.



She was off duty but that is irrelevant...she was not trespassing...the definition of trespassing has been posted.

Having said that I am not blaming the black guy....he was no doubt suprised, shocked or whatever that a police woman was in his apartment all of a sudden and may not have reacted in a very rational manner because he was surprised and had no idea of what was going on.

Bottom Line:  a tragic mistake made worse by a miscarriage of justice.....can anyone say karma?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


You are trying to replace 'willful' with 'forced'   look at the law on trespassing again if you cannot remember it.

Also...and again as pointed out previously....it is not unheard of for police in their line of duty to go into the wrong house or apartment.  Mistakes are made....this is just another one of them though more tragic for everyone involved.

This case is not about murder....this case is about white cop kills innocent black.  In other words a political case.  A show trial to promote the idea that white cops love to kill blacks.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




You are just totally wrong.
Does not at all matter if trespassing is intentional or not.
You are required by law to exert due diligence in not committing trespass by accident.
The presence of the red door mat should have been enough for her to realize her mistake and avoid opening the door.

It is not a legal order to show one's hands to a cop.
You do it only for pragmatic reasons, not legal ones.

What if the landlords had called someone to do maintenance?
No one can kill someone else who is not an obvious threat, like that they are armed and pointing.

Police have no more authority than anyone.
Would you feel the same way if she was not a cop?


----------



## theHawk (Oct 1, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



^ Internet dumb guy.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



It is YOUR interpretation of the trespass law that is entirely wrong.
She did willfully enter the premises and commit criminal trespass.
What the law means by intentional is that it is not intentional if someone pushes you through the door against your will, or if the floor had given way and dropped you down one floor.
But she opened the door, no one else, so the illegal entry was intentional.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




Yes, police do sometimes go into the wrong address in raid, and they are then forced to pay for their harm and damages.
It IS still trespassing, even when done by police in uniform, as part of the job.
And if they shoot someone who is innocent, they are supposed to also be charged with murder.

And clearly this cop did want to kill Blacks most likely.
It was not just the fact there was no need and it was criminal, but that it had to be intentional because she fired again a second time, to be sure he died.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > She killed a guy in a tragic mistake. It doesn't mean she is racist but it might mean that the Dallas cops don't train women as well as they should.
> ...


 Clearly she isn't guilty of premeditated race based murder but a prominent democrat politician once said "never let a tragedy go to waste" so it has become a racial/political issue. . It's possible that antiquated government mandates for preferential hiring of females was an issue in the tragedy. She was obviously confused and disorientated on a normal day and shot an unarmed man in his own apartment. This goes beyond training and into the realm of psychological evaluation that might be skewed in favor of pretty girls who go into police work.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...





Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



First of all the city will pay for any damages caused by police in the line of duty going into the wrong house or apartment...but the policemen are not charged with anything.

You simply are ignorant of the law on trespassing.

From Blacks Legal Dictionary..........Innocent Trespass: A trespass committed either unintentionally or in good faith.

The police who are directed to the wrong house or apartment trespass unintentionally...or in good faith got dat? 

In this particular case involving the lady cop...it is more than obvious that she did not go into someone elses apartment intentionally.  

It amazes me that some on here seem unable to get their heads wrapped around the fact that she did not intentionally trespass.  It was a honest mistake...one that apparantly was rather common in this  complex where all the  apartments looked the same and  there was inadequate signs to prevent the confusion.

Then you attempt to deceive by posting your ideas or imagination as in you have some kind of cop hating movie running through your head.

You say and this is hillarious...."The lady clearly wanted to kill blacks...most likely"

Not to clear eh?   Most likely eh?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Nonsense......you are incredibly stupid.  There can be no denial of  the fact that she believed she was entering her very own apartment.

Read the law on trespass again and very slowly maybe second time around you will be able to understand it....not that complicated...in fact not complicated at all.  You are simply laboring under the delusion of that movie running in your head of 'white racist cop.'


From
Blacks Law Dictionary..........

Innocent Trespass:  A trespass committed either unintentionally or in good faith.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Funny how people fall on this issue based on political leanings. No doubt how the jury leans politically. I guess that needs to be a factor when selecting a jury. No lefties at my trial! Not being a white guy!


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> When you kill someone in the commission of another crime, it's 2nd degree murder.  She illegally entered the apartment so she shot him during the commission of that crime, making the correct charge is 2nd degree murder.



Drangonlady is an attorney at Dewey, Cheatum, & Howe.....she got her degree online...she's also a minister able to perform marriages, and a waxer at Hilga's Garden of Doom.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Well...jury selecting is a science these days....however the better your legal team and the more money they have to spend the better the selection for their client...though mistakes are made and some potential jurors are very adept at disguising their true beliefs.

Anyone that has never watched a jury selection should go sometime...very interesting...often more interesting than the trial.

Anyhow...one thing for sure...juries often get it wrong....but still yet...it is the best legal system ....trial by jury....even despite the dumbing down of America and so many idiots being in the jury pool.

You see the type on here....completely unable to grasp even a simple law.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



from the accounts I have read she was not charged with 2nd degree murder.

Guyger, a four-year veteran of the Dallas Police Department, initially was charged with manslaughter. Two months later, a grand jury indicted her on a murder charge

She faces up to 99 yrs. in prison.

There are 4 kinds of murder in Texas....none of  them are classified as 2nd degree murder.
*1. Murder*

*2. Capital Murder*

*3. Manslaughter*

*4. Criminally Negligent Homicide*

The lady cop was charged with murder.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The original discussion was whether or not she'd be charged with manslaughter.

Also, the police dept PREPARED for an acquittal? How do you prepare for an acquittal?  Assume blacks will RIOT. Yeah, race and making her a sacrifice were fundamental to this unjust verdict


----------



## WillPower (Oct 1, 2019)

My OP now has over 4,000 views and to think it came about when I found what looked like a functioning 26" flatscreen TV sitting in an also functioning condition bamboo chair beside my dumpster....well it's not really mine but so what?  I bring both items inside, sit in my new bamboo chair and plug my new 26" flatscreen into an outlet and my over-air channel box (with volume control) and turn it on.  Nothing.  So remembering what a cable tech told me once, I unplugged it and plugged it back in...GIT GIT YA! it lit up on the Court TV channel and I started watching this trial.  I thought it might be a comedy with this obese black woman playing a judge.  She drank her juice, belched, stood up, started swinging her arms around and scratching herself.  Then she'd double-pat herself above her heart, sit down and rest her head in her hand, bored to death by the defense witnesses, most of whom she practice-testified with the jury out of the room and then wouldn't let testify in front of them.  Tonight there is a young white police officer on her way to prison for the way this buffoon conducted her "trial".  A video tape of what I saw should suffice to win an appeal.  BTW, my new TV still takes 2 tries to light up but it's still a good deal for the price...free.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 1, 2019)

Well surprise, surprise:


> Following the verdict, the jury returned to the courtroom Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> Despite objections from the defense, the prosecution was allowed to show jurors text messages and social media comments written by Guyger that were racist and violent in nature.
> 
> The prosecution showed several text threads and Pinterest post comments made by Guyger.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 1, 2019)

Send the bitch away for life.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 1, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> So you believe she intended to break in and shoot him?


Hmm, no, but I think the moment she saw a black man, she decided to shoot, despite no immediate threat to her. And I think that sealed her fate. She had already made a lot of stupid, avoidable mistakes, but that one did her in.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

The defense rested its case on Monday morning in the murder trial of Amber Guyger, and the prosecution chose not to call any rebuttal witnesses.

Prior to each side delivering their closing arguments, Judge Tammy Kemp read the jury’s “charge,” or set of legal instructions Judge Tammy Kemp read to panelists before final arguments began.

Here’s the actual language from the jury charge on each of these terms:

_"A person commits the offense of *murder* if the person 1) intentionally or knowingly causes the death of an individual or 2) intends to cause serious bodily injury and commits and act clearly dangerous to human life that causes the death of an individual.

The above is grounds for a new trial....the judge does not correctly define the legal term of 'murder'._

_The legal definition of murder:  What is MURDER? definition of MURDER (Black's Law Dictionary)
_


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> The above is grounds for a new trial....the judge does not correctly define the legal term of 'murder'.


*100% wrong. Russian propaganda meant to get you idiots in a tizzy.*

*Quoted directly from Texas law:*

"
Sec. 19.02.  MURDER.  (a)  In this section:

(1)  "Adequate cause" means cause that would commonly produce a degree of anger, rage, resentment, or terror in a person of ordinary temper, sufficient to render the mind incapable of cool reflection.

(2)  "Sudden passion" means passion directly caused by and arising out of provocation by the individual killed or another acting with the person killed which passion arises at the time of the offense and is not solely the result of former provocation.

(b)  A person commits an offense if he:

(1)  intentionally or knowingly causes the death of an individual;

(2)  intends to cause serious bodily injury and commits an act clearly dangerous to human life that causes the death of an individual;  or
.
.
.'

*Oh look, word for word what the judge said.  It's as if she knew ahead of time! *


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> The defense rested its case on Monday morning in the murder trial of Amber Guyger, and the prosecution chose not to call any rebuttal witnesses.
> 
> Prior to each side delivering their closing arguments, Judge Tammy Kemp read the jury’s “charge,” or set of legal instructions Judge Tammy Kemp read to panelists before final arguments began.
> 
> ...


So this judge would charge abortion doctors with murder. Good to know.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > The defense rested its case on Monday morning in the murder trial of Amber Guyger, and the prosecution chose not to call any rebuttal witnesses.
> ...


Ooh, no, sorry, you lost that argument 45 years ago.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 1, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Yeah, I forgot the Tard Double Standard Rule


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 1, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


I guess you did! 45 years is a long time,after all. Put on the Pat Boone records, soothe yourself for a bit.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 1, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > So you believe she intended to break in and shoot him?
> ...



Always easy to Monday Morning quarterback....if your life is not on the line that is.

 Hide there safely behind your computer screen and blithely claim the lady cop had no reason to be in fear of her life.

Despite 4 yrs of experience knowing full well of course that blacks though a minority committ the majority of violent crime in America.

Despite the fact that she thought she was in her own apartment which was occupied by an intruder or a burglar or some doped up niggah who might do anything.

Not to mention all this took place in like 2 or 3 seconds....I think a good case could be made she would have been negligent not to use lethal force in such circumstances....and btw she only shot once...though some on here erroneously claim she shot twice.

She followed police procedure issue a warning or command....show me your hands.  She was also in uniform though some on here deny it.

The black guy made two mistakes....he did not lock his front door and he did not follow the lawful order of a police officer...he had to see she was in uniform.


Though one can hardly blame him...undoubtedly he was taken completely by surprise and cannot be blamed for not being rational.

This is a tragic case all the way around........what are the odds that a police officer will go into the wrong apartment?  What are the odds that the front door of that Apartment would be unlocked?

I know a lot of homeowners leave their front door unlocked during the day...but anyone living in an apartment complex should know to keep all your doors locked all the time...too much riffraff running around in apartment complexes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 1, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Always easy to Monday Morning quarterback....if your life is not on the line that is.


Or if you have a miataken delusion that your life is on the line, fomented by a series of avoidable, negligent errors and an irrationaL fear of black men.

To be clear.

By the way, you forgot to retract and apologize for your incorrect russian propaganda in your last post. Do you plan to do so?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Always easy to Monday Morning quarterback....if your life is not on the line that is.
> ...





Fort Fun Indiana said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Always easy to Monday Morning quarterback....if your life is not on the line that is.
> ...



What russian propaganda?


Anyhow....the Lady cop did not have the benefit of hindsight....that is what enables monday morning quarterbacking numbskull.

Even Jesse Jackson had a fear of black men...do you remember his famous quote about black men?  Nothing irrational about it...in fact perfectly rational.

*“There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps... then turn around and see somebody white and feel relieved.”  jesse jackson*

Her only mistake was to go to the wrong  apartment thinking it was hers....but wait............that was not uncommon in that complex due to the fact all the apartments looked alike...and there were inadequate signs to prevent this confusion.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



I didn't say I thought she did it "on purpose". But nor was she completely innocent. He did not break into HER apt, she broke into HIS, whether she was confused or not.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > So...does anyone want to break ot to the OP that is was the jury who decided the verdict?
> ...



 Opinion is not evidence.


Bush92 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > So...does anyone want to break ot to the OP that is was the jury who decided the verdict?
> ...



 Opinion is not evidence.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

_Had she left, instead of drawing her gun, Botham Jean might be alive, the prosecutor pointed out. He also reminded Guyger that she took an 8-hour de-escalation training course five months before the shooting, and asked her what she took from the class. "I don't remember," she replied. _

The truly surprising Amber Guyger verdict (Opinion) - CNN

 "I don't remember". Maybe it should be an 8 week course.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> If you fail to lock your doors and most especially in an apartment complex that is being negligent. Police as mentioned before constantly are telling people to lock their doors and cars. Now of course as also previously posted you are not legally negligent...just negligent in common sense.
> 
> She was in uniform and the black guy must have noticed that....she gave him a legal order to show his hands he refused to do that and advanced on her.



Actually, the forensic evidence shows he barely got up off his couch before she shot him twice. 



TheGreenHornet said:


> A arrest affidavit further reveals that Jean’s door was unlocked, and it was dark inside when Guyger entered his apartment. She allegedly thought he was a burglar when she saw a person in the dark, shooting Jean a single time in the chest after she told authorities he ignored verbal commands. The Dallas Morning News reported that she had just worked a 15-hour shift.



What kind of burglar sits down on your couch, has dinner and watches TV?  Come on, the excuse that "she thought this was a burglar" doesn't pass the laugh test.  



TheGreenHornet said:


> Having said that I am not blaming the black guy....he was no doubt suprised, shocked or whatever that a police woman was in his apartment all of a sudden and may not have reacted in a very rational manner because he was surprised and had no idea of what was going on.
> 
> Bottom Line: a tragic mistake made worse by a miscarriage of justice.....can anyone say karma?



Not at all.  She was on her phone, not paying attention to where she was.  Just like when someone is texting while driving and runs someone over, their NEGLIGENCE was the proximate cause of the problem.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> He did not break into HER apt, she broke into HIS,


She didnt "break into" any. Intent matters.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Testimony is evidence.


----------



## Bush92 (Oct 2, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > If you fail to lock your doors and most especially in an apartment complex that is being negligent. Police as mentioned before constantly are telling people to lock their doors and cars. Now of course as also previously posted you are not legally negligent...just negligent in common sense.
> ...


Even if he was a dangerous criminal you would still want to hang the police officer just because she was white and he was black. It’s the Democratic Party line.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Even if he was a dangerous criminal you would still want to hang the police officer just because she was white and he was black. It’s the Democratic Party line.



Not at all.  The police shoot 900 people every year.  Don't like it, but most of them are ruled justified because the standards are so low.  

The guys we want to hang are people like Guyger (Breaks into a man's home in a drunken stupor and shoots him on his couch), Van Dyke (shoots a kid lying on the ground 16 times) or Wilson (Shoots a kid with his hands up 8 times).


----------



## August West (Oct 2, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Jim Crow is gone and it`s not coming back. Sorry. The Texas that you`re grandfather knew isn`t coming back.


----------



## Camp (Oct 2, 2019)

Wonder if she is enjoying her jailhouse breakfast this morning? Also, wonder if she has been chosen as someone's girlfriend and got her teardrop tattoo.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

> Jean, an accountant, was having a quiet night at home, and had just prepared himself a bowl of ice cream.


Ah, well, there ya go.. How dare he attempt to eat ice cream while black?


> *What Constitutes a “Lawful Order?”*
> The controversial Sandra Bland case in Waller County, Texas, has fueled debate as to what, exactly, constitutes a lawful order from a police officer. Bland was pulled over for failure to signal. The police officer asked her to extinguish her cigarette—contrary to her legal entitlement to smoke inside her own vehicle. When she declined, she was ordered out of the vehicle. Bland refused, and an altercation between she and the officer ensued. The officer repeated “I’m giving you a lawful order,” several times throughout the encounter, however, there is some question as to whether his orders were, in fact “lawful.” *Courts in general are rather silent as to what constitutes a “lawful order”* within the confines of a traffic stop.
> 
> In the 1973 decision of _People v. Jennings_, the court held that accepting the prosecution’s contention that “lawful” means any order which would not require the operator to break the law was far too broad, and would subject citizens to any “whim” of law enforcement. In that particular case, the court ended up adopting an extremely ambiguous rule that held an order by law enforcement is “lawful” when it is _“reasonably designed to achieve its goal_._”_ Unfortunately, *there is still little agreement, understanding, or clear guidelines regarding what constitutes a lawful order from a police officer,* and, in fact, this is one of the primary defenses to charges of failure to obey the lawful order of a police officer (the burden of demonstrating that the order was lawful will fall on the State in these cases), as well as:
> ...



Get shot twice. _Blam. Blam._


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


She wasn’t reckless, she got confused like many people do, went  to the wrong floor by mistake, thought it was her door entered, thought someone was in her house. Reckless is saying she was shooting the gun in the air and it hit someone.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Lol you think she did This to kill a black man? Lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > So you believe she intended to break in and shoot him?
> ...


Lol why did the color come up in your statement? She thought it was her apartment, so first shot was a warning? Second shot was because he was black? Huh?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > karpenter said:
> ...


With who?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > So...does anyone want to break ot to the OP that is was the jury who decided the verdict?
> ...


She was allowed to invoke Castle Doctrine even in someone else’s castle

That was a major concession to the defense


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> .and btw she only shot once...though some on here erroneously claim she shot twice.


Prepared to retract that steaming pile yet?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

I don’t think I read one comment here from a Democrat that has not fabricated what really happened in the story. 
Why can’t you and Adam shit stop making up stories? 
Win the argument with facts if not shut up


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I don’t think I read one comment here from a Democrat that has not fabricated what really happened in the story.
> Why can’t you and Adam shit stop making up stories?
> Win the argument with facts if not shut up



 An innocent person is dead and you have to make this about politics. I find that very sad.


----------



## Camp (Oct 2, 2019)

Guyger could have and should have backed off and called for assistance as soon as she entered the apartment and heard sounds indicating the apartment had someone in it. Even if a criminal was in the apartment and she thought it was her own, there was no immediate threat to her or anyone else. Even her own Department policy called for her to egress and take a defensive position until backup arrived. The murder victim would not have even known she was there if she had followed the official policy.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t think I read one comment here from a Democrat that has not fabricated what really happened in the story.
> ...


But if it wasn’t political why do you change the story?


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



 I have no idea what you are talking about. I doubt you do either.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


I do, you think she went in the wrong house on purpose to kill a black man.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



 No one said that. That is the position you placed upon others to try and promote your politics. That is incredibly sad.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I don’t think I read one comment here from a Democrat that has not fabricated what really happened in the story.
> Why can’t you and Adam shit stop making up stories?
> Win the argument with facts if not shut up


What is to make up?

A jury of her peers found her guilty of murder


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t think I read one comment here from a Democrat that has not fabricated what really happened in the story.
> ...


Didn’t the judge mess with the jury?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

I feel like this judge is going to be heard on the news Soon about stealing money or not paying taxes and dragged to jail like other black judges lol 

 Who remembers that black judge that was dragged to jail Recently? Lol


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

Haters gonna hate..


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Camp said:


> Guyger could have and should have backed off and called for assistance as soon as she entered the apartment and heard sounds indicating the apartment had someone in it. Even if a criminal was in the apartment and she thought it was her own, there was no immediate threat to her or anyone else. Even her own Department policy called for her to egress and take a defensive position until backup arrived. The murder victim would not have even known she was there if she had followed the official policy.


She did not even ascertain whether he was a criminal. He could have been from apartment maintenance and had a reason to be there 

She could have backed off at any time, instead she chose lethal force and must pay a price for it


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, she refused to declare a mistrial


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Guyger could have and should have backed off and called for assistance as soon as she entered the apartment and heard sounds indicating the apartment had someone in it. Even if a criminal was in the apartment and she thought it was her own, there was no immediate threat to her or anyone else. Even her own Department policy called for her to egress and take a defensive position until backup arrived. The murder victim would not have even known she was there if she had followed the official policy.
> ...


Why wouldn’t she use deadly force ? She thought she was in her home.  Helloooooo mcfly


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So it was a mistrial? Huh


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

This verdict clearly comes as a shock to those thinking they should be allowed to just shoot black people and get away with it by claiming "Oops!"


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

_I mean, damn, if a cute little cop can't get away with it what are my chances?!_


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> This verdict clearly comes as a shock to those thinking they should be allowed to just shoot black people and get away with it by claiming "Oops!"


How did she know he was black it was dark inside the house..  why do you fabricate what happened ?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Deadly force on someone who is not threatening you?
Eating ice cream requires a lethal response?

You carry a gun you need to make responsible decisions. She did not make responsible decisions .....
An innocent man died because of it


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> How did she know he was black


Are you speculating that she didn't know? Here's an idea, try sticking to the known facts! The guy was black. We know that.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, it wasn’t 

The judge sequestered the jury instead of declaring a mistrial


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You were in the house?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > This verdict clearly comes as a shock to those thinking they should be allowed to just shoot black people and get away with it by claiming "Oops!"
> ...


Not a "house." Not a "mistrial."..  why do you fabricate what happened ?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > How did she know he was black
> ...


At the time of the shooting why did race matter, to her she was in her house, someone was In it. Do you know what his actions were?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


Re read the context .. you can do it


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

Why?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What does sequestering the jury and mistrial have to do with each other?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


If you can’t answer the question it’s means you are wrong... why do you want her in jail if it was a mistake?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks for proving my point!


----------



## Camp (Oct 2, 2019)

This reminds me of how cop defenders tried to defend those two monster cops who blasted away at the little boy restrained in his car seat.  They had to use multiple bullets on the toddler. Fortunately, they were sent away on long prison terms.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Why?


 Because you’re fabricating the main facts of this Incident 
She went in the wrong apartment by accident. NOT  intentionally. FACT 

FACT she thought she was in her apartment with an intruder, 

Not sure what you would have done if you had a gun and someone was verbally aggressive in the dark


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Thanks for proving my point!


Lol you can’t stick to the facts. She didn’t have time to turn on the lights never mind recognize her apartment or not... 
why do you hate so much?


----------



## Camp (Oct 2, 2019)

Evidence suggests the victim had an opportunity to throw several scoops of ice cream at the armed police officer which could have blinded her or sullied her uniform.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



 This is the issue. We grant police officers the ability to legally kill others. We allow them to legally detain others. With this must come  a responsibility to do this in a responsible way. 

 The idea that the police can kill and never be questioned or held accountable for their actions has to end.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Camp said:


> Evidence suggests the victim had an opportunity to throw several scoops of ice cream at the armed police officer which could have blinded her or sullied her uniform.


She didn’t even have time to turn the lights on. Was this  shooting racially motivated yes or no ?


pknopp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


how was this shooting not justified under the circumstances? It was a mistake it should be manslaughter.. this will be appealed because of the racist judges actions, she will be released


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

Good name. You truly are a jitbag.
A lying sack of shit as well.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Evidence suggests the victim had an opportunity to throw several scoops of ice cream at the armed police officer which could have blinded her or sullied her uniform.
> ...



 Her training was to retreat and deescalate the situation. She said she didn't remember that training.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Good name. You truly are a jitbag.
> A lying sack of shit as well.


She’s going to be freed soon this judge showed opened bias. Deal with it


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

_


Jitss617 said:



			how was this shooting not justified under the circumstances?
		
Click to expand...

I mean, damn skippy, if a cute little cop can't get away with it what are my chances?!_


----------



## Camp (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Evidence suggests the victim had an opportunity to throw several scoops of ice cream at the armed police officer which could have blinded her or sullied her uniform.
> ...


She didn't turn on the lights because she knew immediately upon entering the apartment someone was in the apartment. Guyger, at that point, decided to use deadly force instead of following the official department policy of backing off and calling in a request for back up.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


She didn’t have time to turn on the lights lol she did deescalate, the aggressor s dead, it was a mistake. 

 Why are you fabricating things that didn’t happen ??
It’s ok to say it was a mistake.. you can do it


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> _
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> ...


Huh, all your doing is  promoting division in race.. you have had 300 killed in Baltimore alone, you don’t know a name except for this one, which was a mistake.. you are the racist


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> the aggressor s dead


Who's the racist?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


 Neither was the jury


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



 If you are texting and driving and hit and kill someone it's a mistake also but you are going to be held accountable. 

 We also have to consider that in that case there likely would be a plea bargain accepted. That was not going to happen here because the system was so sure she would never be convicted. 

 Things are slowly changing.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > the aggressor s dead
> ...


You are. Why did t she have time to turn on the lights?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You are trolling again

I’m not going to rehash the whole trial for you. Go back and read about the motion for mistrial


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Why did t she have time to turn on the lights?


Your assertion, son. Deal with it.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

Another accidental shooting but again, the officer was convicted of murder. I imagine we will start to see plea bargains.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...r-fatal-shooting-australian-woman-who-called/


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


We saw the same thing in Minneapolis with the black officer who shot a white woman who came up to the window of the patrol car. 
He was scared, he felt threatened, he was so sorry for his mistake

The jury didn’t buy it there and didn’t buy it in Dallas

You pull the trigger, you assume responsibility for your decision


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It is a mistrial this judge mishandled the  procedure .


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

Apparently had her phone in one hand, bag in the other. Had time to drop one, draw her gun, aim in the dark like a pro, shoot twice, but no time to turn on the lights. Go figure.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Apparently had her phone in one hand, bag in the other. Had time to drop one, draw her gun, aim in the dark like a pro, shoot twice, but no time to turn on the lights. Go figure.


Yes  because of the aggressive environment the black man created


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Your opinion


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Apparently had her phone in one hand, bag in the other. Had time to drop one, draw her gun, aim in the dark like a pro, shoot twice, but no time to turn on the lights. Go figure.



She is able to kill an innocent black man and text at the same time


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently had her phone in one hand, bag in the other. Had time to drop one, draw her gun, aim in the dark like a pro, shoot twice, but no time to turn on the lights. Go figure.
> ...


Why can't we all?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes it is


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

"It is a mistrial this judge mishandled the procedure ."
"Your opinion"


Jitss617 said:


> Yes it is





Jitss617 said:


> Why are you fabricating things that didn’t happen ??


_Oops!_


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> "It is a mistrial this judge mishandled the procedure ."
> "Your opinion"
> 
> 
> ...


It’s actually not an opinion we all have a right to a fair trial


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

_Mistake! Leave me alone! I made a mistake! {boo hoo hoo  }_


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> _Mistake! Leave me alone! I made a mistake! {boo hoo hoo  }_


Are blacks and whites equal in your eyes?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

"Yes it is "
"It’s actually not"

Oopsies!


Jitss617 said:


> we all have a right to a fair trial


How about to eat ice cream in our living rooms without being murdered?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> "Yes it is "
> "It’s actually not"
> 
> Oopsies!
> ...


 Why do you fabricate what happened ..are you saying  he say there ate ice cream and took bullets? Lol why do you lie?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


And she admitted on the stand that she shot to kill.   That sunk her.


----------



## captkaos (Oct 2, 2019)

Grace Is Stoked said:


> It's speculation on my part since I wasn't there but in my opinion I do believe that she did accidentally enter his apartment. However, her mistake resulted in the terrible death of an innocent person who was simply inside of their own home. She made a mistake, but her mistake did in fact create pain and suffering. I don't believe that putting her in prison for the rest of her life is the answer though. I personally believe that she should acknowledge the result of her mistake in an honest way and then dedicate the rest of her life to helping the family of the man who passed, reinforcing his memory, and work with the surrounding community to honor him and other innocent lives.



The fact is she killed an "innocent man" ! And was convicted of murder by a "jury of her peers", whatever that means! I don't believe the jury system insures fairness, when the prosecutor and defense can have jurors "preemptively". If a person is selected for jury duty and appears to serve a blind selection should be held. Put the names in a box and select them 1 at a time. I watched jury selection in a case where a man was accused of "damaging flowers at a cemetery site" by removing them and throwing them in the trash. There were 5 men in the jury pool of 18. The Prosecutor was able to have all but one removed preemptively. The 5th was an  elderly man who had poor hearing the judge excused him. The complainant went on the stand and cried and sobbed for 30 minutes. All the evidence was a video of the man removing the flowers to a trash receptacle and sitting quietly at a gravesite then walking away, he was the interred mans son. The complainant was another relative. The man was convicted of "Criminal damaging" by an all white female jury, and sentenced to 6 mos. in jail. The system needs change. The right to confront and cross examine an accuser can be done without ever bringing people into court where they also have to confront a potentially hostile jury. Sequester jury's and never identify the race or gender of the Accused or the Accuser to them. That way they can base their decision solely on the facts presented and not human emotion or deep seated resentment of another race or gender. We have a problem with racism in the court system. Instead of selecting a jury that will weigh the facts. Prosecutors cherry pick for a jury that will convict based on the thinnest of evidence.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Well wouldn’t she?


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

captkaos said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> > It's speculation on my part since I wasn't there but in my opinion I do believe that she did accidentally enter his apartment. However, her mistake resulted in the terrible death of an innocent person who was simply inside of their own home. She made a mistake, but her mistake did in fact create pain and suffering. I don't believe that putting her in prison for the rest of her life is the answer though. I personally believe that she should acknowledge the result of her mistake in an honest way and then dedicate the rest of her life to helping the family of the man who passed, reinforcing his memory, and work with the surrounding community to honor him and other innocent lives.
> ...



 For another topic but I agree. There are obvious examples of why a person should not be on a jury, such as the defendant is your brother but in general it should be a random thing.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> There are obvious examples of why a person should not be on a jury, such as the defendant is your brother but in general it should be a random thing.


Nothing human is perfect, but the system has developed over time with that purpose always in mind. In any case, it is a fair system in that both have equal chance to "preselect" the jurors.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

captkaos said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> > It's speculation on my part since I wasn't there but in my opinion I do believe that she did accidentally enter his apartment. However, her mistake resulted in the terrible death of an innocent person who was simply inside of their own home. She made a mistake, but her mistake did in fact create pain and suffering. I don't believe that putting her in prison for the rest of her life is the answer though. I personally believe that she should acknowledge the result of her mistake in an honest way and then dedicate the rest of her life to helping the family of the man who passed, reinforcing his memory, and work with the surrounding community to honor him and other innocent lives.
> ...


Each side has a limited number of preemptive challenges. Some jurors have things in their past that prevent them from being impartial. I had jury duty last summer and some of the dismissed jurors were just freaking stupid or assholes


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> > Grace Is Stoked said:
> ...



 You are asked basic questions before you ever get to the selection process. One question is whether you believe you can fairly rule on the law. 

 I was called in for a murder case. They asked me all of these questions concerning what I thought on guns. Irrelevant. I can have views on something but still make a decision based upon the law.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > captkaos said:
> ...


There is a difference between you thinking you are impartial and a prosecutor or defense attorney believing you are impartial

They usually take the side of caution and dismiss you if there is any indication of partiality


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



 A jury of your peers. Not a jury of your peers that believe a certain way.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



It always amazes me how some on here will comment on this case obviously not knowing the facts of the case....she did not break in...the door was open.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


A fair and impartial jury of your peers


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Did she have the right to pick the jury she wanted?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Of course not...no one does.  The defense team does its best to try and pick jurors of their liking but it is a give and take thing...as the prosecution does the same thing...the jurors they wind up with is a compromise between the prosecution and the defense.   

And.......that is the best that can be hoped for.  The jurors still surprise both the prosecution and the defense in a lot of cases...coming up with decisions that in too many cases are wrong.  Some people are very adept at hiding their prejudices.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That is the goal and a worthy goal but in reality...often not reached.  That is why going into trial is a gamble in lots of cases...a crap shoot.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > There are obvious examples of why a person should not be on a jury, such as the defendant is your brother but in general it should be a random thing.
> ...



The problem being the jury pool or what potential jurors one is allowed to select from....a lot of incrdibly stupid people out there as this board proves.  America has been dumbed down.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


So you have to make up something that didn't happen to make your so-called point?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Anyone who feels they have to shoot to defend their life is shooting to kill....now the jury may have not understood that....just another reason this was a miscarriage of  justice.  

Too many folks even and especially jurors do not either understand the law on self defense as in one is entitled to use lethal force if they have a reasonable fear of their life being in danger...this ignorance on the part of jurors is often take advantage of by the prosecution as in they can steer the jury in a certain direction that does not follow the law...aka oh she shot an unarmed man...like that is relevant.  etc.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t think I read one comment here from a Democrat that has not fabricated what really happened in the story.
> ...


Quickly, too.


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




When there is not an intent to kill somebody and it is "accidental" (broad interpretation) then the charge is usually manslaughter.

For instance, a couple of years ago here in Florida a drunk driver ran into a car of teenagers killing the driver and hurting the other occupants.  Totally responsible.  The driver was charged with manslaughter, not murder. 

She was originally charged with manslaughter, which was appropriate.  However, for SJW reasons the charge was changed to murder and that is despicable.

She was railroaded for political correctness and that is wrong. 

It was also wrong for the family to frame the shooting as a racial thing when there is no evidence of it being racially motivated.  May they rot in hell for that.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


By allowing the castle doctrine defense...now, if you actually think about it, who does that help?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I feel like this judge is going to be heard on the news Soon about stealing money or not paying taxes and dragged to jail like other black judges lol
> 
> Who remembers that black judge that was dragged to jail Recently? Lol


Lol...not racist at all, Jitler.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



He was not shot twice.....and experts disagree whether or not he was sitting on his couch...some say yes and some say he was advancing on the defendant as she claimed.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



hillarious...they were mostly minorities.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like this judge is going to be heard on the news Soon about stealing money or not paying taxes and dragged to jail like other black judges lol
> ...



Very few black officials are not corrupt...they simply cannot resist the bribe in way too many cases.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently had her phone in one hand, bag in the other. Had time to drop one, draw her gun, aim in the dark like a pro, shoot twice, but no time to turn on the lights. Go figure.
> ...


No racism here, Jitler.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It was not allowed.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



the libbies always play the race card.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


The big takeaway from this trial....the disappointed CRCs who can't shoot black people without consequences.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



She can dismiss jurors she doesn’t like


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Black Lives Matter


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 2, 2019)

Flash said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



There is a law which says that if you accidentally kill someone in the commission of another crime, the charge automatically becomes second degree murder.  For example, if you rob a grocery store, and you accidentally shoot the owner during the robbery, that's second degree murder, even though you had no intention of killing the owner when you went in.  Because the woman illegally entered the apartment her shooting of the owner is not manslaughter, it's second degree murder.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Another CRC not-racist post.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Look...the Race Card Card.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Flash said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



The most she should have been charged with was negligent homicide as in she was negligent by confusing his apartment with hers...though it was her mistake it has been shown the complex contributed to this by not clearly identifying apartments which in that complex all looked the same...and this was a common mistake in that complex...so the negligence was not solely based on the police officer making a mistake ...as in there were contributing factors....thus I hold she should not have been charged with anything....just a terrible mistake.  What are the odds?  A police officer goes to the wrong apt. and that apt front door is open.  I say bad karma....either on the black guy or the police officer or maybe on them both.  Bad things happen...even accidentally ...the apt. complex is just as guilty as the police officer for the mistake.  As has been pointed out many times...many residents there had also made the mistake of going to the wrong apartment.....and then on here you have some claiming she broke in etc. etc.   not knowing the facts of the case.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



That is the great tragedy of this case...it was portrayed as a evil white racist shoots unarmed black.  The jury could not reject that.  Being of the minority persuasion aka all whites are racists especially any police officer who shoots a black for whatever reason.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


She was negligent in discharging her firearm

The apartment complex did not discharge that weapon


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nonsense


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Easy to claim that when it is not your life that was on the line....not to mention the benefit of hindsight which you have but she did not.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You have never been on a jury
Both sides can dismiss jurors they don’t like


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Her life was not on the line

Police procedures called for her to establish situational awareness, de escalate the situation, call in the intrusion 

Not go in guns a blazing


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Dumbass...I have been through the process....each side is alloted a certain number they can dismiss....they cannot dismiss everyone they do not like...it is a  process of negotiation between the prosecution and the defense...aka I will give you that one if you give me this one etc.etc.

You should not comment on something you know little about.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Someone else talking out of their ass....someone who has never been in a life threatening situation, someone who has never been forced to make a life or death decision in a couple of very quick seconds...someone who sits behind their computer screen monday morning quarterbacking with the benefit of hindsight....ridiculous.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> 
> The judge is a large, belching, yawning, stretching black woman named Tammy Kemp.  So far she has ignored a defense motion for mistrial since the DA defied a court order and gave the media an interview about the case, poisoning the jury pool.  She has allowed a favorable picture of the victim to be placed in front of the jury.  She has denied the defense expert testimony from police officers and experts in police shootings three times, not allowing the defense to defend their client.  She's sure to get a conviction the way she's run this trial and sure to be overturned on appeal.  It's obvious she wants to put this little white women in a prison at the mercy of her fellow-gigantic soul sisters.
> 
> ...





The bitch was stupid. She shot a dude who was sitting on his couch eating ice cream. She is guilty of murder period. She was not railroaded she screwed up and just like any of us, must now pay for that screw up. The system did its job.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


Don’t let words hurt your feelings or embrace racism


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Oh, and the judge was awesome. I thought she did fine.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

THIS is what motivated this trial. 1:20 and beyond shows why this needs to be thrown out.

"This verdict is for Trayvon Martin, for Michael Brown, for ...."


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




I watched a lot of the trial.  If I had been on the jury I would have hung the jury before agreeing to the murder charge.  I agree with you that Negligent Homicide would have been more appropriate than even Manslaughter.  

Of course she was charged by an inner city GJ and judged by a mostly Black jury and her trial was administered by an obviously prejudicial Black judge so the White girl was never going to get a fair trial.  

The defense should have insisted upon a change of venue.  Maybe she would have got a fair trial elsewhere.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> ...



No you are the stupid one.  He was not sitting on his couch....just another lie that was circulated...he was advancing on the defendant.  

It was definitely a miscarriage of  justice that will be over-turned on appeal.  

And what does eating ice cream have to do with anything oh my bad I forget ....trayvon was just eating  skittles and walking innocently home....bwaaaaaaaaaaaa  you idiots know nothing of the law...especially the law on self defense.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Didn’t the judge do something during that process?


----------



## Vastator (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Statements like this^^^^^^^^ from you make it impossible to take anything you have to say on this matter seriously.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Lol so you think  she intentionally broke into the apartment ?? Why do you  fabricate falsehoods?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Flash said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Excellent analysis.  Good to see someone on here with some intelligence.  Too many morons on here make comments without even knowing the facts of the case.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Exactly...and not even to mention that in Texas there is no such thing as second degree murder.

She was charged with murder....outrageous.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


I was on a jury last summer 

You are incorrect to claim nonsense that the defense can not dismiss jurors


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Similar case
> Opposite roles.
> Black cop, white woman........innocent person killed
> 
> ...


But not only was he black, which makes him guilty enough...

He was foreign...and he was muslim......which makes not only him guilty, but his whole family....have his family been deported yet???


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...




You are the dumb one. And just not honest. The stupid cow shot the guy IN HIS OWN HOUSE. She was In HIS house. By law, that could have cost her HER life. She was stupid, she killed a guy, now the dumb twat will do some time for being a retard. I know in the end it always has to be politics for you dumb shits, but the fact is, the law worked.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Why Texas leads the nation in executions


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2019)

This is real cop murder, not what Amber did.

Caution: Graphic


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Vastator said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



You are the one with no credibility not to mention terribly biased as in you and your ilk always believe white cops that shoot a black for whatever reason are evil white racists going about hunting blacks to kill......childish and ridiculous to the extreme.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Flash said:


> This is real cop murder, not what Amber did.
> 
> Caution: Graphic



Yes...for sure.  Most blacks do not know that cops kill more whites than of any other race.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


It all comes down to the opinion that gun owners can do no wrong when it comes to deciding to pull the trigger. It is solely their call on whether it is warranted or not. 

The jury disagreed


----------



## Vastator (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Lol!!! Yeah chief... That's my reputation around here... Fer sure....


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



obviously the Texas law on murder needs to be reviewed and updated....look at how the judge instructed the jury....she gave the wrong definition of murder.


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > This is real cop murder, not what Amber did.
> ...




That cop was acquitted in a much more blatant shooting than what Amber did. It wasn't a racial shooting so we didn't have Blacks trying to avenge Travvon, or whatever.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Vastator said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Your reputation????   bwaaaaaaaaaaaaa   whatever it may or may not be....you certainly are biased in this case.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Right out of the Democrat leftist playbook. If you can't win by the book; rewrite the rules.... I knew you'd come out of your closet soon enough.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Flash said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Just another case that shows how juries screw up so many times.  A lot of incredibly stupid people out there and they are well represented on this board.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Yes, living in an apartment complex, we sometimes get off on the wrong floor, but here's the thing.  Every apartment has a number on the door.  I got off the elevator on the wrong floor in my friend Larry's building.  All of the floors look exactly the same. I went to the door, and the number on the door said 518.  Larry lives in 618.  I went back to the elevator.  Every apartment building I have ever been in has the apartment number on the door.

There was testimony at trial that the deceased's apartment had a welcome mat outside his door.  The shooter did not.  So in spite of the number on the apartment door, the welcome mat she did not own, she still entered the apartment, pulled out her gun, and shot the man who lived there.

This requires a whole lot more than "negligence" and "negligent homicide" is not the appropriate charge.  She made overt moves to deliberately shoot the man.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Vastator said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It is not about winning or losing...it is about justice denied.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...




If you shoot a dude in the hart in his own home then that's murder. The prosecution asked her a good question on the stand. They asked (and I paraphrase here) "did you mean to kill the guy?) . Go head and Google the answer to that question. The dumb blond commited murder. She was convicted of murder. Justice was served. But, if you really care, feel free to donate to the Amber Gieger defense fund. Also, there is another lesson in all this. WATCH THE SHIT YOU TEXT! Those had allot to do with this woman being found guilty.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > This is real cop murder, not what Amber did.
> ...



 That's not what they have lived with for decades.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


!

Bullshit!!!

She made a honest mistake...the same mistake a lot of people have made that live in that complex.

Your personal experience is completely irrelevant and you are wasting board space with that.

When the police officer was confronted she followed police procedure in which she was well trained....she issued a lawful order for the victim to show his hands...he must have realized she was a police officer because she was in uniform...he ignored her order and advanced on her...in fear of her life and with good reason she used her weapon to defend her life...case closed.  Miscarriage of justice which will certainly be over-turned for more than one reason.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

Flash said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



 Why didn't you protest?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Lol SHE THOUGHT SHE WAS IN HER APARTMENT!  We have a right to protect our self. This was a fluke accident.. why do you hate so much?


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Texas Murder Law:



> Texas does not officially use the term "second degree murder" which can sometimes be a little bit confusing. Instead, the equivalent in Texas is known as just "murder," which is a first degree felony. To convict a defendant of murder, prosecutors must be able to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that:
> 
> 
> The defendant intentionally and knowingly caused the death of another person;
> ...


The defendant illegally entered the victim's home, took out her gun and shot him.  How is this not murder?

There really is no defence for her entering the wrong apartment, and all of your scenarios are based on the idea that she could not possibly know that she wasn't in her own apartment.  The door mat, the number on the door, the apearance of the place when she opened the door.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Blacks know better than anyone that they are more racist than anyone else.

What they live with is ignorance and stupidity that is what holds them back...yet they want to blame others...they need to get their own house in order.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

This bad decision by the judge divides us. Democrats know to control the masses the best way to do so is to divide us. Praise blacks that hate whites. The more blacks that hate whites the easier it is to control them. 
Be careful blacks


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


Forensics showed him to be in either a sitting or fetal position when shot

He was not walking towards her


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


 
 Even if true, irrelevant.



> What they live with is ignorance and stupidity that is what holds them back...yet they want to blame others...they need to get their own house in order.


 
 As we see here, the protests have made a difference. You may not like that, but too bad.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


What does that have to do with an innocent black man being shot?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


 People have testified that they have went to the wrong floor went to the wrong door many times . Z

STOP  making up your own evidence


----------



## boedicca (Oct 2, 2019)

I really hate this type of thread.

If we are ever going to move beyond this poisonous identity politics culture, we have to stop blaming an entire race for individual actions.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



someone else who does not know the law....according to blacks law dictionary she committed innocent trespass....unknowingly entering someone elses apartment...thus what she did was not illegal it was simply a mistake.

From Black's Law dictionary..... 'Innocent Trespass: A trespass committed either unintentionally or in good faith'

Thinking she was in her own apartment and that obviously the black guy was a intruder she reasonably believed her life was in danger...thus by law she was entitled to use lethal force.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



The ignorance and stupidity that really holds white people back is racism.  Yet they want to claim they're being persecuted.  You need to get your own house in order.


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




I am sorry but "reparations" end in the court room.

The thing that is most dispicable about this case is that it turned into a racial thing when there was absolutely no indications there was ever a racial motive.  That is why the White girl got fucked in the indictment and in the verdict.

It was really despicable was when the family said it was justice for Travvon.  My god!


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Dragonlady  STOP MAKING UP FAKE LAWS. 
You are dividing us. Enough of your hate


----------



## Vastator (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


"Leftist" much? Any disagreement with your perception is automatically "HATE"! You and pink hornet just need to come out of your leftist closet, join an antifa rally where you can revel in the totalitarian government fantasies you have, of being able to gun down free men in their own homes. So long as you don the magical costume, that is... And dont forget to recite the magical incantation. "I was scared for my life"! Very important that...


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Where is the substance in your  rhetoric?

Tell me where the evidence shows she  did any of this intentionally ?

She should go to jail for  neglect or manslaughter ,, lose her job..


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2019)

The mob demanded and got the charge raised from manslaughter to murder. The DA violated a gag order to pander to the mob on camera. The mob's lawyer said this was "justice" for Trayvon. Now the same DA's office that violated the gag order is showing internet memes to prejudice the jury at sentencing, and the judge is allowing it. The mob is going to get their pound of flesh.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Flash said:


> The mob demanded and got the charge raised from manslaughter to murder. The DA violated a gag order to pander to the mob on camera. The mob's lawyer said this was "justice" for Trayvon. Now the same DA's office that violated the gag order is showing internet memes to prejudice the jury at sentencing, and the judge is allowing it. The mob is going to get their pound of flesh.


I believe she has a good chance at a appeal.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Flash said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Exactly.....so pathetic.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The mob demanded and got the charge raised from manslaughter to murder. The DA violated a gag order to pander to the mob on camera. The mob's lawyer said this was "justice" for Trayvon. Now the same DA's office that violated the gag order is showing internet memes to prejudice the jury at sentencing, and the judge is allowing it. The mob is going to get their pound of flesh.
> ...



Yes when saner minds rule...this miscarrige of justice will be over-turned.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Flash said:


> The mob demanded and got the charge raised from manslaughter to murder. The DA violated a gag order to pander to the mob on camera. The mob's lawyer said this was "justice" for Trayvon. Now the same DA's office that violated the gag order is showing internet memes to prejudice the jury at sentencing, and the judge is allowing it. The mob is going to get their pound of flesh.



So outrageous....a shame on Texas.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


You were going good up until you said she reasonably believed her life was in danger and was entitled to use lethal force

Even her own police department fired her for her violation of policy in the use of lethal force


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The mob demanded and got the charge raised from manslaughter to murder. The DA violated a gag order to pander to the mob on camera. The mob's lawyer said this was "justice" for Trayvon. Now the same DA's office that violated the gag order is showing internet memes to prejudice the jury at sentencing, and the judge is allowing it. The mob is going to get their pound of flesh.
> ...




There is real Texas and then there are the big city shitholes.  Dallas, Houston, El Paso, Austin are just like all the other big city shitholes run by Democrats put into office by idiot minorities that we see all over the US.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Flash said:


> The mob demanded and got the charge raised from manslaughter to murder. The DA violated a gag order to pander to the mob on camera. The mob's lawyer said this was "justice" for Trayvon. Now the same DA's office that violated the gag order is showing internet memes to prejudice the jury at sentencing, and the judge is allowing it. The mob is going to get their pound of flesh.


They are now providing evidence that Amber is a racist

She even admits it


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


.

Get real ....big city police depts are ruled by political correctness....they are scared shitless of being sued so they go overboard to protect blacks and even turn on their own when the politicians that control police depts. demand it.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The mob demanded and got the charge raised from manslaughter to murder. The DA violated a gag order to pander to the mob on camera. The mob's lawyer said this was "justice" for Trayvon. Now the same DA's office that violated the gag order is showing internet memes to prejudice the jury at sentencing, and the judge is allowing it. The mob is going to get their pound of flesh.
> ...



Being racist does not make one automatically guilty of anything...lots of good honest racists out there..all of our founding fathers were racist...even Lincoln was a white supremacist.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Bottome line....life is not fair.  Mistakes are made by everyone....people suffer, people get killed accidentally constantly.  

A terrible tragedy...that was compounded by convicting a innocent police officer of murder.  No winners in this case...just more tragedy produced by a flawed judicial system.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

boedicca said:


> I really hate this type of thread.
> 
> If we are ever going to move beyond this poisonous identity politics culture, we have to stop blaming an entire race for individual actions.


That's the real world. Her murder conviction was "justice for Trayvon. Justice for Michael Brown."


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The mob demanded and got the charge raised from manslaughter to murder. The DA violated a gag order to pander to the mob on camera. The mob's lawyer said this was "justice" for Trayvon. Now the same DA's office that violated the gag order is showing internet memes to prejudice the jury at sentencing, and the judge is allowing it. The mob is going to get their pound of flesh.
> ...


You can be racist as long as you joke about it...

And she also has a black friend, so she is totally not racist in anyway....


Sometimes its fun to be racist for laughs but that doesn't mean you are the bad kind of racist, like democrats


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Entering a wrong apartment and killing the occupant is not political correctness


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> They are now providing evidence that Amber is a racist
> 
> She even admits it


Yep. Oops.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Does that mean we can stop talking about "the Democrats are the racists" "The democrats created the KKK" now??

Since you freely admit most whites back then were racists


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I really hate this type of thread.
> ...


Justice for Jean


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

"we have to stop blaming an entire race for individual actions."

True. Like repeating violent crime statistics to smear an entire "race." Still,. I wonder,..

How many whites gunned down by blacks in their own living rooms while trying to eat ice cream?


----------



## boedicca (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> "we have to stop blaming an entire race for individual actions."
> 
> True. Like repeating violent crime statistics to smear an entire "race." Still,. I wonder,..
> 
> How many whites gunned down by blacks in their own living rooms while trying to eat ice cream?




If you look at actual states, blacks commit far more violent crimes against whites. This is not to smear blacks, but does refute your smearing of whites.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

boedicca said:


> This is not to smear blacks, but does refute your smearing of whites.


What?


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I really hate this type of thread.
> ...



No, it was justice for the man she gunned down in cold blood.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > This is not to smear blacks, but does refute your smearing of whites.
> ...



You are smearing white people.  I'm calling you on that.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


"Embrace racism"...yes, I can see that with you.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


"Honest mistake", eh....oh, makes it all better, doesn't it?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The prosecution turning the case into one of a racist motivated murder is.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



 What exactly did they say to do this?


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




Yet she had the presence of mind to sext with one of her work buddy's just before shooting the guy? Perhaps if the stupid cow was t looking at her phone she would have found her house? She was justly charged, tried and convicted. In the end she gets to go back to setting her pal's. Mr. Jean won't be eating any ice cream in HIS house. She commits murder and was convicted of such. Deal with it.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



As has been explained how many times already?  This was a tragedy anyway you look at it....but convicting a innocent woman does not remedy anything...just further exacerbates the tragedy.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



Who do you hate more.....police officers or women?


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




Here is my thing. A police officer isn't supposed to be held to the standard as we are when it comes to carrying firearms and the use of deadly force. They are supposed to be symbols of leadership and discipline. They are held (allegedly) to a higher standard then us. Walking into someone else's home and shooting them in the chest is a mistake cops aren't supposed to make. The jury was right on. The woman committed murder period. Even other cops say as much.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



She made a honest mistake...people do that all the time. 

 What are the odds that the apartment she mistakenly went to had a open door...she merely tried to insert her key and the door opened....she stepped in to what she honestly thought was her apartment....great tragedy for all.

If justice is to be served...this wrongful conviction will be over-turned on appeal.

Next....hopefully someone not saturated with hate.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 2, 2019)

It would be easy to get away with murder if blacks could shoot whites & say oops I made a mistake, then be allowed to go free. She is clearly too stupid to be a cop or have a gun. Lock her up!!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 2, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > "we have to stop blaming an entire race for individual actions."
> ...





TheGreenHornet said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



If the woman was "innocent", then Jean would still be alive.  The only tragedy here is that a good man was shot to death in his own home for no reason, by someone so self-absorbed and careless.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Dumb folks in general. I tend to fear stupid bitches with guns more though.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



Police are under the same laws as all of us are.....look up the definition of murder...it has been posted on here...what she did was not murder by any stretch of the imagination....it was at most negligent homicide....though I do not think it even amounts to that.

The law of self defense is based on the perception of the defendant....was her life in reasonable danger...she obviously believed so...no other logical reason to shoot.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



Well, i would agree that it is a mistake to let women be police officers....they are a burden to their fellow officers...cannot be depended on for back up in case of a physical altercation etc.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


They didn’t bring up her racism until the penalty phase

She is a racist little bitch. The prosecution is under no obligation to support her forlorn victim of an honest mistake persona


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



 The idea that any shooting, good or bad can be dismissed away with "I was afraid for my life" is going away.

 Police officers are now being convicted when it was obvious there was no risk.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


No she didn’t and it will be appealed and she will be released after a year or two.. eating I’ve cream with her man haha


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



Whether or not he was a good man in irrelevant.  He was not shot for no reason....what really got him killed was he did not obey the lawful order of a police officer....however one cannot really expect someone so surprised to act in a rational manner....anyhow....a double tragedy the killing of the innocent man and the conviction for murder of the innocent police woman who honestly thought she was defending her life.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Honest mistake until she pulled the trigger

OOPS does not cut it


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 2, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.


What I don't understand in the little I've followed this is:

I can see getting off on the wrong floor even if each floor is marked.  Police officers are supposed to be observant of minor details though, much less MAJOR ones.
How do you just "walk into" someone else's apartment?  No locks in the building?  Same key fits all the doors?  Didn't find anything usually about her door being unlocked after being away all day?  Didn't think anything strange that her key didn't fit the lock?
I normally turn a light on when I enter. Why was she in the dark? Why was HE in the dark? If it was dark, how would he see her uniform? Don't anyone pay the light bill?
Had she been anyone else, she would have simply backed out, left the apartment and called for help.  Did she identify herself as a cop and that she was about to shoot? You gotta do that.
A lot of strange details.  In either event, she can always appeal.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Will you move to Canada when she is released havaing ice cream? lol


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




No they aren't. They have unions and all sorts of legal funds to protect them when they screw up like this. We don't. Even in a shooting that's justified, if we throw down our lives are over when the first round is fired. You are getting your facts from Foux news. Gieger was asked, "did you intend to kill Mr. Jean". The only answer is "yes". That being the case, she was convicted. She was tried and justly convicted. Hopefully she does some time, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What did she do that was racist? In this case?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I would go further most folks (especially blacks) are stil racist...most will simply not admit it.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Lawful order as reported by a police officer on trial for murder

Of course she is going to frame it in a way to make the victim appear to be the guilty one. Dead men tell no tales


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...




Lots more detail to it then that. She fired two shots center mass. I agree, oops don't fix it. She needs to go to jail.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Any of y’all listen to what black rappers say about white woman? She’s a good woman. You hear his mom mumble is some broken English?  Should have stayed in Hati


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Nothing....that was the invention of the prosecution and of course with a black jury it worked.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


For being a good shot? Lol what


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

> When the police officer was confronted *[LIE]* she followed police procedure *[LIE]* in which she was well trained *[DESPERATE SPECULATION] *....she issued a lawful order for the victim to show his hands *[LIE]*...he must have realized she was a police officer because she was in uniform *[DESPERATE SPECULATION]*...he ignored her order *[DESPERATE SPECULATION]* and advanced on her *[LIE]*...in fear of her life *[DESPERATE SPECULATION]* and with good reason *[LIE]* she used her weapon to defend her life *[LIE]*...case closed. *[LIE]* Miscarriage of justice *[LIE]* which will certainly be over-turned for more than one reason.*[DESPERATE SPECULATION]*


Funny how there was a "victim" at all given this so-called "Miscarriage of justice".
Where there's a victim there must be a perp.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Race isn't an issue here. Yeah, there are scumbags who are making it that way, I point to Jeans family's lawyer here, but race had zero to do with it. This was incompetence, not racism.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

KissMy said:


> It would be easy to get away with murder if blacks could shoot whites & say oops I made a mistake, then be allowed to go free. She is clearly too stupid to be a cop or have a gun. Lock her up!!!



they do it all the time....they do not even claim it was a mistake....even though they are a minority they committ over half of all violent crimes in America ...including rape.  get real


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Any of y’all listen to what black rappers say about white woman? She’s a good woman. You hear his mom mumble is some broken English?  Should have stayed in Hati




Don't hate just because you still live in section 8 housing. Even you can clean up, quit the meth and work your way up. This is America. You can roll out of bed and make money.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Well...making a mistake is being incompetent to a certain degree...but many folks in that complex had made the same mistake of going to the wrong apt.

The shooting was justifiable as in she was in fear of her life.

Though I would not call it negligent homicide that is the most she should have been charged with....certainly not murder...look up the definition of murder..it has been posted on here.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> > When the police officer was confronted *[LIE]* she followed police procedure *[LIE]* in which she was well trained *[DESPERATE SPECULATION] *....she issued a lawful order for the victim to show his hands *[LIE]*...he must have realized she was a police officer because she was in uniform *[DESPERATE SPECULATION]*...he ignored her order *[DESPERATE SPECULATION]* and advanced on her *[LIE]*...in fear of her life *[DESPERATE SPECULATION]* and with good reason *[LIE]* she used her weapon to defend her life *[LIE]*...case closed. *[LIE]* Miscarriage of justice *[LIE]* which will certainly be over-turned for more than one reason.*[DESPERATE SPECULATION]*
> 
> 
> Funny how there was a "victim" at all given this so-called "Miscarriage of justice".
> Where there's a victim there must be a perp.



There were two victims...a innocent man was killed and a innocent police woman was convicted of murder.....who is to blame?  

Definitely the jury for the wrongful conviction.

The death of the innocent man?  karma  and everyone should learn from this to always lock your doors.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Any of y’all listen to what black rappers say about white woman? She’s a good woman. You hear his mom mumble is some broken English?  Should have stayed in Hati
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




It came down to a question, just one. "Did you intend to kill Jean" (paraphrased). She equivocated, but in the end the answer was yes. There is no way she is not guilty of murder. Don't take Fox News blurbs on this. It was a complicated case. It sucks. A guy is dead and a woman will go to prison. The conviction was just. She can get 5 to 99 years in prison. Should she get the 99? No. 5 would be fine and I figure that's what she will get. As well as the loss of her 2nd amendment rights. 


Had that been you or I that shot that man we would be thrown under the prison.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Yes she interned to kill someone in her apartment.. wouldn’t you?


----------



## Dana7360 (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...




I find her excuses very lame.

I've worked from Friday until Tuesday mornings many times with about 3 hours sleep each night. 

I have never walked into someone else's apartment or hotel room. I have never heard of any of my fellow photographers ever doing that after the same working hours.

She claimed it was all an accident and mistake. 

Now you say she meant to kill him. 

Get your stories straight.

Whatever you think, it doesn't matter. What does matter is the jury who heard all the evidence. Then quickly found her guilty.

So whatever you say is irrelevant to this whole matter.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

Haters not gonna grok humor directed their way.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


 You can’t even say what you mean .. lol 

Say it..  do you think she intentionally walked into a different apartment and shot and killed a black man because he was black .. is that what you are saying? Lol say it chicken shit


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Lol say it chicken shit


Fuck off, control freak!


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol say it chicken shit
> ...


Tell us what you think she was thinking.. 

You think she broke in to shoot a black man? 

You can’t say it, because you sound INSANE


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

You're the one obsessively insisting upon answers to your ludicrous strawman assertions and now referring to yourself as "us."  Get help quick, my precious!


----------



## Dana7360 (Oct 2, 2019)

Camp said:


> Guyger could have and should have backed off and called for assistance as soon as she entered the apartment and heard sounds indicating the apartment had someone in it. Even if a criminal was in the apartment and she thought it was her own, there was no immediate threat to her or anyone else. Even her own Department policy called for her to egress and take a defensive position until backup arrived. The murder victim would not have even known she was there if she had followed the official policy.




If she didn't have a weapon on her, she would have used what all responsible and normal people use. Their voice. 

She would have talked with that man. She would have found out she was in the wrong apartment.  If she is like any normal person she would have been embarrassed and apologized for breaking and entering into his home. 

People need to start using their voices instead of a weapon. More innocent people would be alive today.

Instead she immediately went for the weapon, didn't even try to find out what he was doing there and just shot him dead.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




If they were in my apartment sure. But he wasn't. She was in his.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 2, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



I did not say he wasn't a good man.  I said that all people of one race are not responsible for the actions of an individual.  IOW, collective guilt is a sham.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




She was sexting her fuck buddy from work.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




It also makes something terrible into something much worse.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


Suddenly the left feigns morality again


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Morals have zero to do with it. It's about responsibility and accountability. She was held accountable.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

> If you look at actual states, blacks commit far more violent crimes against whites. This is not to smear blacks


Yes it is.


----------



## Dana7360 (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> > Grace Is Stoked said:
> ...





Some had a near death accident and are on very powerful drugs.

Just after I woke from a coma and was recovering from a near death accident, I was called to jury duty.

The judge asked if there are any who believed they had a good reason for not being on that jury.

I quickly raised my hand, told the court what had happened to me and the drugs I was prescribed.

I was quickly removed from the jury.

Another time involved a case of a rear end accident. Where one car just stopped in front of the other.

That very same thing happened to me. The person in front of my just stopped for no reason on a slippery road. I put on my brakes but slid into the back of the car.

I was rightly removed from that jury.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Which was proven to be a mistake.. are you reading the story?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


I didn’t ask you who she was texting.. answer the question


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


We don’t understand what your saying.. tell us what her intent was up to the point she thought he was in her apartment


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




I don't play with dogs who can only run in circles.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...




Sexting her boink buddy from work.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...




No, you don't understand.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




We learn at a very young age that "but it was an accident" don't make a difference. A man is dead for doing nothing but sitting on his couch and eating ice cream.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yes, she was in the wrong apartment, but how did that happen?  She had to ignore the number on the apartment door right in front of her face, and the welcome mat under her feet, and the look of the hallway when she opened the door.  The moment she opened the door, how could she not know it wasn't her home?  Her story just is not in any way believable.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

"We don't understand", "tell us',.. Hoo boy...


----------



## Dana7360 (Oct 2, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




You're using common sense, logic and the law. Which with normal, rational adults works.

You're not replying to a normal, rational adult.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> THIS is what motivated this trial. 1:20 and beyond shows why this needs to be thrown out.
> 
> "This verdict is for Trayvon Martin, for Michael Brown, for ...."





See, you fell for it. You let some race pimp hull your strings. That man is a pig. This had nothing to do with race. That man was also not a member of the jury that convicted Gieger.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 2, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



Some people aren't that alert, of course its believable.

If you think that the girl knowingly entered Mr. Jean's apartment on purpose, what was her motive? What interactions did she have with the man previous to this that would have driven her into a murderous rage?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 2, 2019)

It Matters That Amber Guyger’s Jury Was Diverse


  So the truth comes out now about just how one-sided and racist the prosecution of brave officer, Amber Guyger, actually was. Not only was the judge a fat black racist (no doubt a Black Lives Matter operative) -- but now we have news that the jury themselves were nothing but a bunch of racists who obviously have a deep seated hatred for whites. 

*"Observers were **shocked** at the guilty verdict, as law enforcement officers accused of misconduct are **rarely convicted** of a criminal offense. One possible factor in the unusual outcome of the Guyger trial may be the diversity of the jury: **Ten of the 12 jurors** were nonwhite. Research indicates that diverse juries **make better decisions** that are **less likely to be biased** or **tainted by racism**. Yet there is a troubling **lack of diversity** among juries across the country."*   <<-- Yes, as in, the lack of "whites" in Amber's jury...I agree with Tucker, diversity is nothing more than a kind way to eliminate white people from the equation. I am sure this judge did something to restrict who the defense could put on the jury -- and once this is brought to light, I fully demand that this judge is sentenced to prison along with the other black racist community agitators. 

The judge purposely allowed this jury to hear testimony about Amber that was immaterial to the case -- like how Amber sent racist texts to friends talking about how she hated blacks -- she clearly said it as a joke since Amber has black friends, they were trying to make it appear that Amber was some bad person -- but what about Botham Jean??  What do we know about his stance on the police??  Did he celebrate when officers were shot in Dallas years earlier??  Was he involved?? There are people most likely somewhere saying that Botham was connected to several black identity extremists groups, this needs to be investigated  -- who knows what Botham could have been planning in the future....

#JusticeForAmber


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Lol deal with the facts snow flakes.. what is you motivation to hate this woman,, what did she do to you?


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



 There was nothing lawful about it.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


No, that's NOT why hes dead.

I hope something like this happens to you and we will laugh at you when the Al Sharptons demand their pound of your white flesh. Tards here have earned that


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



 The person texting and driving that kills someone did not do it on purpose. They are still going to get charged.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Charged with WHAT?


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Don't matter. And her story is that she was distracted because she was sexting with a guy from work. So I'll go to the statute she was convicted over which was murder. Remember, the prosecution asked if she intended to kill Jean. Let me say it again, they asked Amber Gieger IF SHE INTENDED TO KILL Jean. Now go back up and read the post where another member posted Texas penal code that covers murder. She was appropriately convicted.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


So all manslaughter cases should now be 1st degree murder?? What did this lady do to you to hate her so much? Be honest


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




She didn't catch a first degree charge.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Many have testified they do the same thing.. again are reading the story?


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



In some states murder.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Yes who’s saying she shouldn’t be charged with something?


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...




Possibly.

But I was answering a post of saying that Miss Amber's explanation that she entered the apartment in error was "not believable".


And of course it was "believable".

Whether its a valid defense under Texas law is a different question.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





Polishprince said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...





She is proof that it's not.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Ok so we should get rid of all manslaughter charges and change to murder? Go ahead chicken shit you sound insane.. what did this great white female do to you?


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 2, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> 
> The judge is a large, belching, yawning, stretching black woman named Tammy Kemp.  So far she has ignored a defense motion for mistrial since the DA defied a court order and gave the media an interview about the case, poisoning the jury pool.  She has allowed a favorable picture of the victim to be placed in front of the jury.  She has denied the defense expert testimony from police officers and experts in police shootings three times, not allowing the defense to defend their client.  She's sure to get a conviction the way she's run this trial and sure to be overturned on appeal.  It's obvious she wants to put this little white women in a prison at the mercy of her fellow-gigantic soul sisters.
> 
> ...


BTW WillPower
the judge does a TERRIBLE disservice to the victim and family
by allowing errors that can cause a case to get thrown out on appeal due to technicality.

The only good this does is allow the INITIAL outrage
to be resolved and vindicated by playing the way that side needs to hear it to 
feel they are seeing justice.

After that blows over, whatever was overreaching should still be corrected
after the fact, so there can be true justice and fairness.

This lopsided approach at least allows the initial steam to blow over.
I would argue to change the murder charge to reckless homicide
plus set up meaningful restitution that the victim's family and community
agree are commensurate with the wrongful death and loss of Botham Jean


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Haha can’t answer it.. you know you sound insane when your called to the mat. Chicken shit haha


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > THIS is what motivated this trial. 1:20 and beyond shows why this needs to be thrown out.
> ...


He's introduced as Jean's family attorney. Not a pig. The rest of the clip provides the context. The community is celebrating the verdict and hoping this third conviction finally changes the way the police and courts there normally handle such situations.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 2, 2019)

I always thought a motive is paramount in a murder conviction....guess not in this case...it should at least give her grounds for appeal....she may be an idiot that should have never got a badge but murder?...i don't know about that...this feels bad...


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 2, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> I always thought a motive is paramount in a murder conviction....guess not in this case...it should at least give her grounds for appeal....she may be an idiot that should have never got a badge but murder?...i don't know about that...this feels bad...


There are probably very few cases in which Ooops! is an adequate defense.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 2, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought a motive is paramount in a murder conviction....guess not in this case...it should at least give her grounds for appeal....she may be an idiot that should have never got a badge but murder?...i don't know about that...this feels bad...
> ...


I agree but murder?...they skipped right over manslaughter...


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> If you think that the girl knowingly entered Mr. Jean's apartment on purpose, what was her motive?


Why would anyone presume that? Nothing burger. Served up yet again!


> What interactions did she have with the man previous to this that would have driven her into a murderous rage?


Murderous rage unnecessary thus irrelevant. Reduced to fishing with crap for bait.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

Isnt it a violation to knowingly create another thread on this news story just to get your sarcasm in the OP?

This thread needs to be MERGED


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



 Murder. I posted a link earlier .


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 2, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


"According to the Texas Penal Code, if a defendant convicted of first-degree murder can prove in the punishment phase they caused the death under the " immediate influence of sudden passion arising from an adequate cause," the offense would be reduced to a second-degree felony. If the jury accepts that Guyger's actions were taken in the heat of the moment, it could reduce the sentencing range to two to 20 years in prison."

Amber Guyger sentencing: Jurors can weigh "sudden passion" defense that could lessen sentence - CBS News


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


It's not a valid defense. Just clarifying. Of course entering a wrong apartment is believable.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



 My earlier post had a link where you will be charged with murder.

 I then noted that there very will likely be a plea bargain down then. Same could have been done here but the system was so sure that she would be found not guilty that they decided to go to trial.

 Bad choice.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



 It really doesn't matter. Her ineptitude led to his death.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Why do you hate her?


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 2, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Interesting thank you...


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Isnt it a violation to knowingly create another thread on this news story just to get your sarcasm in the OP?
> 
> This thread needs to be MERGED


Suck a dick you whining ass little bitch....

This obviously triggered you because this is EXACTLY how you see this case, so fuck what you yapping about..


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Why do you hate her so much?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


So it should be manslaughter.. why do you hate her so much? Is she not equal?


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



 I do not believe anyone has the right to take the life of another outside of actual direct self defense. 

 Has nothing to do with hate. It's why I am pro-life and against our stupid wars also.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


His poor choices led to his death.

Show your damn empty hands when a cop points a gun at you!

Why do leftists think blacks are too damn stupid to operate as normal folks would.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



 That idea is changing. It was illegal for her to go into his home and point a gun at him.

 One does not have to obey an illegal order.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Not really, what you posted was just that stupid is all.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Yes that’s why we have manslaughter charges.. so again why is she not equal to others that had no bad intention


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Only if the victim is black

If ANYONE points a gun at me, I'm smart enough to consider the consequences of my every response. 

Why do you think so little of the black population?


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Or, what about his right to stand his ground? I wonder how this case would have went had he shot her.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Because dummy, when she drew her weapon she meant to kill Mr. Jean. You need to stop watching fox and read the details.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


You said it not me


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



 She had every legal right to offer a plea bargain _before the trial._


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


She didn’t do anything wrong. Why would she


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Shes white. The victim is black. But I'm betting you know that


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



 No charges. We have examples of that.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Huh so she knew him? Do you know why she pulled the trigger?? Lol you won’t answer it haha


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



 Your opinion here is not worth anything.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Anyone know where I can donate to her appeal defense? I hope they move the trial to Alabama


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Never gave you one she made a mistake just like we all do


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...




If Mr. Jean had gone into her apartment guns blazing, and said "this is for the Gentle Giant Michael Brown" or "This is for Trayvon", he would have been hailed as a hero by the left.     Mumia is considered virtually a demigod by the libs for slaughtering a police officer in cold blood and has even delivered commencement speeches for liberal colleges.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Anyone know where I can donate to her appeal defense? I hope they move the trial to Alabama


I will volunteer for jury duty.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Most would just say...

OOPS....sorry, wrong apartment
But she had a gun


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Damn...is that ever a stupid post


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Wrong flavor ice cream?


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...




If justice was given she wouldn't have been convicted of murder (or even charged with It) by a mostly Black jury.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Flash said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




That's a cop out. No pun intended.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Pure emotion and has zero to do with the topic


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


The dog ate my homework has never worked for them?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Ambers reaction to someone (incorrectly) being in her apartment cost an innocent man his life 

Shoot first, ask questions later, has its consequences


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

*10 years*


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


Seriously, most would after noticing the red mat, wrong number, door strangely unlocked, etc, etc..
But she didn't just have a gun,.. she had a hot sex date with Dave from work.. Greasy, sure, but damn, talk about washboard abs!
_Wait! Who's this big black lug eating my ice cream, sitting on my sofa, watching my TV?!  I don't have time for this! Blam Blam! You dead, honey!
Wait! I don't own a sofa?!_


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Oct 2, 2019)

She got 10 years..pretty standard sentence for manslaughter...and shockingly low for Murder...i guess the jury had some sympathy for her. Hardly the howling mob of non-whites 
convicting just because the defendant was white..and a cop.

Jury Sentences Amber Guyger To 10 Years In Prison

this feels like justice served to me. Best ending anyone could have hoped for. Kudos to the jury.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Most would have asked simple questions

Who are you?
What are you doing here?

Instead, she shot first

Most cops make up a story......I thought I saw a gun
She didn’t even have that.....she just shot


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





I would not have shot him personally.   But I'm a pretty big guy that can handle myself.  

In this case, it was a chick.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


So that makes it okay. All the little people get to shoot the big ones.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Even that doesn't matter. She shot him. She gets to go to prison for 10 years. Maybe only a few depending on how parole  and all that works.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


10 years seems like a good sentence
5 years with good behavior


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I don't think the libs are going to be that pleased with that sentence as too short. 

Although in reality, 5 years is a life sentence for a police officer.   Probably get whacked within fairly quick order.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


You watch too many movies

It is a woman’s prison. She will be fine.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



Why do you come on here and make comments on the case without knowing the facts?    

She did not realize she was not in her apartment until she had already shot him.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Exactly

She failed to do rudimentary investigation before firing her weapon 
Part of the reason she will spend ten years in jail


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> *10 years*



 So she will do what? 7 maybe?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




That is what she thought she was doing....defending her life... in the circumstances it was perfectly reasonable for her to believe that.

The problem being juries like the morons on here do not understand the law on self defense...it is all about the perception of the defendant...did he or she have a reasonable belief that their life was in danger?

Instead the juries focus on what they would have done using hindsight.....newsflash....she did not have the benefit of hindsight.

In her mind she was in her apartment and she was confronted with an intruder....her first thought being he was burglar...thus her order let me see your hands...the black refused to listen to her and instead advanced on her...so she shot to defend her life.  that is all there was to it.

But the jury allowed prosecutor to turn the case into one of a evil white racists cop shooting an unarmed black man.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Exactly...that is the reality...ignorant blacks having an i.q. little above a german shepherd....thus they are constantly a problem ...all around the world no matter where they are....a bunch of parasites.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > *10 years*
> ...



She will get a new trial and will be exonerated.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



 There was a zero threat to her life. None.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Why do you come on here and make comments on the case without knowing the facts?





TheGreenHornet said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


^^^NOT RACIST^^^ ^^^NOT!!!^^^


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Maybe, we shall see.

I can see the broad being allowed to stay out on bail pending appeal.

The DA's office really doesn't want to piss off the police department.   The problem is that the DA requires the help of the cops in bringing criminals in and providing evidence.  It does them no good to have the cops peevish and unwilling to really cooperate to get convictions.

So they will probably want to take it slow here


----------



## evenflow1969 (Oct 2, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Voluntary manslaughter is the very worst that should happen to her.
> ...


Aw! Poor stupid idiot walks in to the wrong apartment and kills the guyin his own home. Her dumb ass career shoul;d be over. She is not even smart enough to find her own apartment not alone make decisisons in a real crisis. So she is lugging 40 pounds of shit in one hand and a cell phone in the other, then drops the shit, gets to hjer gun and is not smart enough to noticd it is not her furniture or her stuff. Great observation training here right? Mean while this guy is sitting on his couch eating ice cream and this idiot thinks he is a threat and just shjoots. Were you this bad a cop? To bad it was not my apartment the city would not have spent so much money trying her, she would have ate a bullet coming through the door and saved us all a bunch of time and money, of course my dog likely would have gotten her first. Sorry cop, you do not want to die in prison pay fuckjing attention to what the hell you are doing like the rest of us.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




She didn't see it that way.

Suppose Mr. Jean would have lunged at her, perhaps with a shiv?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



You only know that by hindsight...she did not have the benefit of hindsight.
She was in a dark apartment and a big  nigha was advancing on her ...what woman in such a situation would not be in fear of her life or of getting raped?...blacks are well known to do that.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Exactly.....she had every right to be in reasonable fear of her life.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Or a spoon!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

evenflow1969 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



What stupidity.....first of all you do not even know the facts of the case and what does it matter what the nigha was  eating...why post irrelevant crap.  Trayvon was eating skittles...did that make him innocent?  But in just  about every msm story they talked abougt trayvon eating skittles like that was somehow a factor.

Despite all the posting about it you seem ignorant of the fact many of the tenants in that complex had made the same mistake....all the apartments looked alike.

Not to mention the apartment was dark and she only had a couple of seconds to react...as soon as she realized there was someone in what she though was her apartment she hollered for him to show his hands...he refused to do so...even though she was in uniform issuing a legal police order.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you come on here and make comments on the case without knowing the facts?
> ...



Most intelligent people understand how stupid blacks are....average i.q. of 85.....being one you should know.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


Bla,bla,bla dumb fuck! By the way along with a judge was twelve jurors and a prosecutor. The dumb bitch got what she deserved. Police uniform or not walk into my apartment unannounced with out a warrent you do not make it to trial. You die on the spot. Ever here of natural selection? This bitch gets a darwin award for being to stupid to walk the streets. You get one too!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



and.............another one who obviously does not understand the law on self-defense.

What you would have done or thought you would have done is irrelevant...what you and the jury did not get is the law on self defense says if the defendant believed she was in reasonable fear of her life she had a legal right to use lethal force.

Thus the critical thing is was she in fear of her life and was it a reasonable fear....under the circumstnaces  it was certainly reasonable for her to be in fear of  her life or of getting raped especially since he was black who have a known proclivity for raping white women.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Mean while this black guy was smart enough to get in his own apartment and she was not. Ever notice how this only happens with PD cops? This shit does n ot happen with the FBI or the SHP, of course they require you have a brain to be a member. Mean while you can score to high on the civil service test to be a PD.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

evenflow1969 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



bwaaaaaaaa   what a idiot.  It was not uncommon for folks to go to the wrong apt. in that complex which has been pointed ouot many times already...you still seem not to get it....you seem to think going to the wrong apt. is somehow criminal...ridiculous.

If it was an unarmed black person entering your apartment and you shot him you would be put on trial and likely convicted because you are a racist and you shot an unarmed black....that is the way the courts operate now.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> What stupidity.....first of all you do not even know the facts of the case


Neither Do you, ya little bitch. The jury did, though.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

evenflow1969 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



That was a rather common mistake in that complex.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


You are a dumb fuck ! In my state you come through my door with out invitation you get blasted. It is called breaking and entering. The fact that you enter my residence with out permision gives me reasonable fear for my life. You die, I live free.  No one with a brain can not find thier own home. If you can not find your own front door you have no buisness arguing with any one. I have lioved my whole life with out entering the wrong residence.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > What stupidity.....first of all you do not even know the facts of the case
> ...



Nonsense.....the jury was no smarter than you....why is it you blacks are always really,really dumb mudarduckers?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

evenflow1969 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


As pointed out many, many times already that was a common mistake in that complex ...a problem since  all the apartments looked alike....

Also again....you shoot an unarmed black you go to trial.  Lots of folks like you though that carry concealed weapons and have no idea how that opens them to being charged with murder if they shoot an unarmed black no matter what he is doing...you best wize up or you might be going to jail like this poor woman.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...




Na, she will be okay. Okay as one could be in prison anyway. What I thought was cool was Mr. Jeans brother going out of his way to hug her and forgive her. That's was a truely awesome act that got and is getting little to no press.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

evenflow1969 said:


> t walk into my apartment unannounced with out a warrent you do not make it to trial


And you'll go to prison for murder


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well, that is good to hear...the media is all about dividing the races....they do not want to hear stories of whites and blacks getting along and or forgiving one another.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 2, 2019)

She's lucky the Jury decided her sentence and not the judge.

10 years.  She should be out in 5.
However, if she meant t kill the guy (and only she knows), then justice has not been served imo.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Haha, whine away, ya little bitch. Check the scoreboard on your way out.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


I will take my chances. That poor women is to stupid to walk free. Common mistake is hillarious, these people must be drooling idiots and natural selection will take care of them eventually. 

PS
 I have full and complete knowlege of the risks of carrying a fire arm. I pay attention to what the fuck I am doing and do not make these kind of mistakes. I also understand the risks of not carrying. I prefer to carry in many situations. There are times in low risk areas I do not carry. I typically do not have my gun right on me in my home but they are close by and again my dog is vigilent. Who ever you are be it cop or no cop. There is inherant risk in entering the wrong home. It is a mistake, do not be stupid enough to add to the mistake by shooting some one. At some point self responsibilty must apply. You make thes types of mistakes and you pay for them. This is advise to all! Some more good advice is lock your door so some idiot can not make this type of mistake and or have a dog that deals with intruders. This women likely would not have been shot at my residence, my dog would have gotten to her before I would have need to shoot her. Of course I likely would have still shot her so she could not have a chance to testify and have my dog put to sleep for doing his job.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> She's lucky the Jury decided her sentence and not the judge.
> 
> 10 years.  She should be out in 5.
> However, if she meant t kill the guy (and only she knows), then justice has not been served imo.



You are entitled to your opinion but that is all you have and it is definitely not based on the law of self defense.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > t walk into my apartment unannounced with out a warrent you do not make it to trial
> ...


You are an idiot.


breaking and entering

n. 1) the criminal act of entering a residence or other enclosed property through the slightest amount of force (even pushing open a door), without authorization. If there is intent to commit a crime, this is burglary. If there is no such intent, the breaking and entering alone is probably at least illegal trespass, which is a misdemeanor crime. 2) the criminal charge for the above.

See Section 2901.09  Ohio revised code.for explanation of castle doctrine.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> She's lucky the Jury decided her sentence and not the judge.
> 
> 10 years.  She should be out in 5.
> However, if she meant t kill the guy (and only she knows), then justice has not been served imo.




She was asked if she meant to kill him. I never heard her answer, but it's safe to assume that if you put a bullet through a dudes hart that she Kent to kill him. Intention wasn't the issue, the killing was. It was a fair sentence and the judge seemed like a good judge. Nasty thing this was, but in my opinion the judgment was just as was the sentence.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

evenflow1969 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



first of all she was according to blacks legal dictionary a innocent trespasser....aka unknowingly entering the residence of another ....then believing she was in her own apartment she was confronted with what she reasonably thought was an intruder or burglar.

Now of course she made a mistake going to the wrong apartment and of course that is a dangerouos thing to do...but she did it innocently.

Then to make matters worse the black refused to obey a uniformed police officer.

Police have to deal with blacks constantly...thus they know how dangerous they can be...her training kicked in and in her mind she eliminated the threat to her life.

Those who do  not  understand she was in fear of her life are being  unreasonable...I think most people in that situation would have been if fear of their life.

Just a screwed up situation all around....yet anyone with any legal knowledge should understand she was definitely not guilty of murder.  In order for murder to occur there must be malice.

Juries like this one are constantly whittling away at our right to self defense.....and add to that the big push to confiscate weapons.  Bad precedents are being set.

anyhow....tell us why you think this woman did not believe her life was in danger.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> You are entitled to your opinion but that is all you have and it is definitely not based on the law of self defense.



This was not a case of self defense.

'The Black".   Did you mean "The Black Person"...or "The Black Man"?

You seem to have a hard time equating black people with human beings.  Just an opinion.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Police have to deal with blacks constantly...thus they know how dangerous they can be...her training kicked in and in her mind she eliminated the threat to her life.
> 
> Those who do not understand she was in fear of her life are being unreasonable...I think most people in that situation would have been if fear of their life.



He was sitting on a couch watching TV eating Ice Cream.  How was he a threat? 

She was standing, he was sitting.  Even if she thought it was her apartment, the first question out of her mouth should have been, "What are you doing in my apartment?"


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> As pointed out many, many times already that was a common mistake in that complex ...a problem since all the apartments looked alike....
> 
> Also again....you shoot an unarmed black you go to trial. Lots of folks like you though that carry concealed weapons and have no idea how that opens them to being charged with murder if they shoot an unarmed black no matter what he is doing...you best wize up or you might be going to jail like this poor woman.



Yes. If you shoot an unarmed black man YOU WILL GO TO JAIL.  

What a crazy idea.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Actually, even the dumbest black person I have ever met several levels smarter than any racist I have ever known.  Racists are too stupid to understand how their belief about their "inferiors" is really an expression of their fears about their own inadequacies.  Someone who is so illectually limited as to believe that non-whites are stupid, fail to see how both false and destructive such beliefs are to society in general, and the economy in particular.  

Imagine dismissing these talented and hardworking artists, athletes, doctors, lawyers, teachers, and confining their gifts to menial trades suitable to the mentally deficient and you can see the loss to the nation.  

When you hold back non-whites by declaring them "inferior", you lose all of the superior gifts that high achieving black people have.  When people don't achieve their potential, that's a loss for your nation.  For generations, people like you, have kept black people from achieving their potential, mostly because you know you're not smart enough to compete with them.  You fear a level playing field, because the dumbest black person has more common sense than a racist fool like you.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> As pointed out many, many times already that was a common mistake in that complex ...a problem since all the apartments looked alike....


NOTHING you tell them matters at all. This is about "payback"/vengeance, not justice. Tou really are trying to explain justice to a group not capable of understanding the concept.

As you import more of these people, you can only expect more of this nonsense from them.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


There was no lawfull order made as she ws an intruder in  the homeentering unnounced and she used more than reasonable force. Again to bad it was not my house, there would be no argument. She would not be around. Done going in circles with you the bitch got what she desrved. You know you wouold have smoked her if it was your home to.


----------



## skews13 (Oct 2, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



Passion? Passion implies a willful action based upon emotion.

This was negligent homicide plain and simple based upon her actions, and the circumstances. 10 years is actually a light sentence in this case. she should have received at least 20, and 30 would have been fair, given the fact the victim was given the death sentence as an innocent that did nothing. Sitting in your own house, minding your own business, is about as innocent as t gets. Shooting someone sitting in their own house, minding their own business, because you're stupid and inept demands at least 30 years in prison.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 2, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> When you hold back non-whites by declaring them "inferior", you lose all of the superior gifts that high achieving black people have.  When people don't achieve their potential, that's a loss for your nation.  For generations, people like you, have kept black people from achieving their potential, mostly because you know you're not smart enough to compete with them.  You fear a level playing field, because the dumbest black person has more common sense than a racist fool like you.



I agree, but I also think that its pathetic the way the Liberal Elite thinks they are so much better than High Achieving Deplorables.

Just because someone is a hick, or a mill hunky, or a cracker, or whatever label you want to attach to rural and small town Honkies, doesn't mean that you are any better than them.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > You are entitled to your opinion but that is all you have and it is definitely not based on the law of self defense.
> ...



Just like our ancestors who were much smarter than we...I do not believe full blooded sub saharan africans are completely human....as proven by science --they are much closer to the ape family than we whites are.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Police have to deal with blacks constantly...thus they know how dangerous they can be...her training kicked in and in her mind she eliminated the threat to her life.
> ...


You dont know that


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

evenflow1969 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



Would coulda shoulda as in wipe my ass.  hehheh

The order was lawful as she was not breaking any law....she innocently entered an apartment with a open door that she thought was her own...by law and it has been posted....she was a innocent trespasser meaning since she was not engaged in any illegal activity the order she gave the nigha was legal...get over it dummie.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


I doubt if the police department is that happy with her


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



 Legally he could have.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> What stupidity.....first of all you do not even know the facts of the case and what does it matter what the nigha was eating...why post irrelevant crap. Trayvon was eating skittles...did that make him innocent? But in just about every msm story they talked abougt trayvon eating skittles like that was somehow a factor.



Of course, it was a factor. He went to the store to pick up some candy for his little brother.   Zimmerman assumed he was a criminal and murdered him in the street.   This guy was eating ice cream in his living room, he should have had a reasonable expectation that he wouldn't be shot while eating ice cream in his own home.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2019)

pknopp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > *10 years*
> ...



If that.  Prisons don't like locking up ex-cops.  It becomes a full time job protecting them from the other inmates.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


If it was rather common, she should not have been surprised


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Police depts. are run by political hacks...nuff said.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 2, 2019)

evenflow1969 said:


> Aw! Poor stupid idiot walks in to the wrong apartment and kills the guyin his own home. Her dumb ass career shoul;d be over. She is not even smart enough to find her own apartment not alone make decisisons in a real crisis. So she is lugging 40 pounds of shit in one hand and a cell phone in the other, then drops the shit, gets to hjer gun and is not smart enough to noticd it is not her furniture or her stuff. Great observation training here right? Mean while this guy is sitting on his couch eating ice cream and this idiot thinks he is a threat and just shjoots. Were you this bad a cop? *To bad it was not my apartment the city would not have spent so much money trying her, she would have ate a bullet coming through the door *and saved us all a bunch of time and money, of course my dog likely would have gotten her first. Sorry cop, you do not want to die in prison pay fuckjing attention to what the hell you are doing like the rest of us.



Nah, you're a big mouth coward and your dog is probably a poodle....STFU


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



Well, this case was very different in that the front door was open...otherwise she would not have been able to get in and obviously when her key did not work she would have realized her mistake. 

She probably did not even know about others having done a similar thing aka going to the wrong apartment....the management of that complex should have taken some kind of action to make it easier for the  tenants to locate their apartments without confusion.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 2, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Either one would have little trouble with some 75 year old BS-er though. The main challenge would be in taking care not to hurt the brittle old fella.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

WillPower said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Aw! Poor stupid idiot walks in to the wrong apartment and kills the guyin his own home. Her dumb ass career shoul;d be over. She is not even smart enough to find her own apartment not alone make decisisons in a real crisis. So she is lugging 40 pounds of shit in one hand and a cell phone in the other, then drops the shit, gets to hjer gun and is not smart enough to noticd it is not her furniture or her stuff. Great observation training here right? Mean while this guy is sitting on his couch eating ice cream and this idiot thinks he is a threat and just shjoots. Were you this bad a cop? *To bad it was not my apartment the city would not have spent so much money trying her, she would have ate a bullet coming through the door *and saved us all a bunch of time and money, of course my dog likely would have gotten her first. Sorry cop, you do not want to die in prison pay fuckjing attention to what the hell you are doing like the rest of us.
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaa  just another phoney internet tough guy....if he had a pistol  he would  probably let it get taken from him and used against him.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Let's hope so. Still hoping for an appeal, but this is better than what the mob demanded


----------



## WillPower (Oct 2, 2019)

Well, that's enough for this thread....I started it to share my grievance with the horrible judge's conduct.  Amber got 10 years and a hug from the victim's little brother.  A prison year used to be 9 months so she'll probably do 6 years or a little less with good behavior.  She'll be targeted by black inmates but I got a feeling she'll put that to an end pretty quick...she can handler herself.   Another jury might reduce the charge to involuntary manslaughter which seems more appropriate if she has to be guilty of something.

Let's close this down here....thank you.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


From your lips to God's ears


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

WillPower said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Aw! Poor stupid idiot walks in to the wrong apartment and kills the guyin his own home. Her dumb ass career shoul;d be over. She is not even smart enough to find her own apartment not alone make decisisons in a real crisis. So she is lugging 40 pounds of shit in one hand and a cell phone in the other, then drops the shit, gets to hjer gun and is not smart enough to noticd it is not her furniture or her stuff. Great observation training here right? Mean while this guy is sitting on his couch eating ice cream and this idiot thinks he is a threat and just shjoots. Were you this bad a cop? *To bad it was not my apartment the city would not have spent so much money trying her, she would have ate a bullet coming through the door *and saved us all a bunch of time and money, of course my dog likely would have gotten her first. Sorry cop, you do not want to die in prison pay fuckjing attention to what the hell you are doing like the rest of us.
> ...


Real poodles can be tough!


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




In the end it doesn't matter. The how was not the issue, it was what happened that was the issue. She shot him. She didn't need to shoot him. Drunk drivers don't MEAN to kill people when they begin their evening out, but they do. Her sentence was less then what most habitual drunk drivers get when they kill people. Her charges and sentence was just.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Well, that's enough for this thread....I started it to share my grievance with the horrible judge's conduct.  Amber got 10 years and a hug from the victim's little brother.  A prison year used to be 9 months so she'll probably do 6 years or a little less with good behavior.  She'll be targeted by black inmates but I got a feeling she'll put that to an end pretty quick...she can handler herself.   Another jury might reduce the charge to involuntary manslaughter which seems more appropriate if she has to be guilty of something.
> 
> Let's close this down here....thank you.



You’re not the boss of me

You do not get to close down threads


----------



## pknopp (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



 I don't recall any mob demanding anything. Can you point it out to me?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


I actually got into the wrong car once in a parking lot before I realized it wasnt mine. This DOES happen


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


I agree

Jail is appropriate for grossly poor judgement in using lethal force

10 years/ 5 with good behavior is fair. 
And she will never be allowed a gun again


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 2, 2019)

10 years?....so she could be out in less or was it a mandatory 10?...It appears to be a tragic accident...I did some checking....and I guess each level of the building has its own parking and the levels look the same so if you park in the wrong place you could easily end up at the wrong apartment...
and when she got to what she thought was her door it was ajar....she pulled her weapon and pushed the door open and he stood up in a relatively small area...she freaked and shot...tragic....


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > What stupidity.....first of all you do not even know the facts of the case and what does it matter what the nigha was eating...why post irrelevant crap. Trayvon was eating skittles...did that make him innocent? But in just about every msm story they talked abougt trayvon eating skittles like that was somehow a factor.
> ...



Nonsense....Zimmerman was just doing his job as a watchman....he had many opportuntities to shoot blacks before yet he never did.

Zimmerman rightfully thought trayvon looked suspicious and called the police to come check him out as was his usual operating procedure.

Of course the black had a right to eat ice cream to his hearts content in complete safety....but shit happens.  This world is full of danger...if had understood that he would have locked his front door.


JoeB131 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > What stupidity.....first of all you do not even know the facts of the case and what does it matter what the nigha was eating...why post irrelevant crap. Trayvon was eating skittles...did that make him innocent? But in just about every msm story they talked abougt trayvon eating skittles like that was somehow a factor.
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > What stupidity.....first of all you do not even know the facts of the case and what does it matter what the nigha was eating...why post irrelevant crap. Trayvon was eating skittles...did that make him innocent? But in just about every msm story they talked abougt trayvon eating skittles like that was somehow a factor.
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Who did you shoot for being in your car?


----------



## skews13 (Oct 2, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> 
> The judge is a large, belching, yawning, stretching black woman named Tammy Kemp.  So far she has ignored a defense motion for mistrial since the DA defied a court order and gave the media an interview about the case, poisoning the jury pool.  She has allowed a favorable picture of the victim to be placed in front of the jury.  She has denied the defense expert testimony from police officers and experts in police shootings three times, not allowing the defense to defend their client.  She's sure to get a conviction the way she's run this trial and sure to be overturned on appeal.  It's obvious she wants to put this little white women in a prison at the mercy of her fellow-gigantic soul sisters.
> 
> ...



The judge blocked testimony that someone who committed negligent homicide acted reasonably?

Imagine that.

She got 10 years.

Botham Jean got the death penalty for being at home minding his own business.

If the roles were reversed, you would be screaming for the death penalty, wouldn't you?

Here, watch this asshole, and try to remember what it was like being an actual human being, if you ever were one.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 2, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that's enough for this thread....I started it to share my grievance with the horrible judge's conduct.  Amber got 10 years and a hug from the victim's little brother.  A prison year used to be 9 months so she'll probably do 6 years or a little less with good behavior.  She'll be targeted by black inmates but I got a feeling she'll put that to an end pretty quick...she can handler herself.   Another jury might reduce the charge to involuntary manslaughter which seems more appropriate if she has to be guilty of something.
> ...



_We cannot allow users to be abusive, overly aggressive, threatening, or to "troll". This does not follow our rules. Your message may have been removed or altered.
Your account's access may be limited based on these actions. Please keep this in mind when posting or using our si_te.


----------



## skews13 (Oct 2, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> 10 years?....so she could be out in less or was it a mandatory 10?...It appears to be a tragic accident...I did some checking....and I guess each level of the building has its own parking and the levels look the same so if you park in the wrong place you could easily end up at the wrong apartment...
> and when she got to what she thought was her door it was ajar....she pulled her weapon and pushed the door open and he stood up in a relatively small area...she freaked and shot...tragic....



If the Jean family can get past it, so can I.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 2, 2019)

skews13 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > 10 years?....so she could be out in less or was it a mandatory 10?...It appears to be a tragic accident...I did some checking....and I guess each level of the building has its own parking and the levels look the same so if you park in the wrong place you could easily end up at the wrong apartment...
> ...


I guess so...hows sad...


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Nonsense....Zimmerman was just doing his job as a watchman....he had many opportuntities to shoot blacks before yet he never did.
> 
> Zimmerman rightfully thought trayvon looked suspicious and called the police to come check him out as was his usual operating procedure.



Okay. The cops told him not to chase the kid down, he did anyway.
He never identified himself as a watchman... nor was he on duty as a watchman. 




TheGreenHornet said:


> Of course the black had a right to eat ice cream to his hearts content in complete safety....but shit happens. This world is full of danger...if had understood that he would have locked his front door.



One should not be in danger from a police officer who was too drunk, distracted or tired.  

Hope this bitch serves the whole 10 years.


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 2, 2019)

skews13 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > 10 years?....so she could be out in less or was it a mandatory 10?...It appears to be a tragic accident...I did some checking....and I guess each level of the building has its own parking and the levels look the same so if you park in the wrong place you could easily end up at the wrong apartment...
> ...



  Your best post ever Skews....


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Nonsense....Zimmerman was just doing his job as a watchman....he had many opportuntities to shoot blacks before yet he never did.
> ...



The cops did not tell him not to chase Trayvon....he never chased him...was merely trying to follow him to answer the dispatchers question of where had he run off to....the dispatcher with no legal authority over Z was the one who told him they did not need him to try and follow trayvon.

Zimmerman was on his way to the store when he saw the suspicious fellow now known as trayvon....like any good citizen he reported the suspicious person to the police and then waited for them to arrive as was his usual operating procedure.  

When the dispatcher asked Z where had trayvon run off to Z got out of his vehicle in order to try and determine where Trayvon had gone or if he was gone....he could not see that well on a dark and rainy night.

You should have watched the trial.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Zimmerman had EVERY RIGHT to keep eyes on this hooded thug peeping in windows in his neighborhood


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




Wrong.
Zimmerman was not a member of Neighborhood Watch or any organization or in any official capacity.  
The dispatcher told him specifically not to follow Martin.
That is because it is a crime to follow someone at night in an intimidating way.
Zimmerman could not claim the Castle Doctrine or Stand Your Ground because he caused the situation to happen.
But he was let off because there was no one to counter his claim that he was being killed by his head being beaten into the sidewalk.  I do not believe it, but he only fired one shot, so there is still reasonable doubt.

With Botham Jean, eating ice cream is relevant because that is not something a burglar would do.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Exactly...little doubt he was scoping out a house to burglarize.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


That's what she claims, even tho there were all these OBVIOUS clues that she wasn't at her own apartment.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> In the end it doesn't matter. The how was not the issue, it was what happened that was the issue. She shot him. She didn't need to shoot him. Drunk drivers don't MEAN to kill people when they begin their evening out, but they do. Her sentence was less then what most habitual drunk drivers get when they kill people. Her charges and sentence was just.



Imagine if you or I walked into someone elses home and shot them dead.
Do you think we'd only gt 10 years?

No matter how much of a mistake we claim to have made.

silver lining (of sorts if you're innocent)
The courts and prisons and jails are overloaded WAY past capacity.

Life on a murder conviction now means maybe 10 years.
Tens of thousands of drug dealers and rapists, burglars etc are getting community service or early release because there simply are not enough resources to handle the incoming.

With so many illegals coming, it only get worse.  Foreigners are taking a large percentage of the space Americans would have taken.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> You should have watched the trial.



I did watch the trial... it was a fucking travesty.  "Klan's Lady Auxillery acquits racist murderer." 

Hey, funny thing about this jury. It was diverse.  And we got justice for a chance.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



That is not accurate.
The dispatcher most definitely told Zimmerman not to follow or chase Martin.
That is because following someone at night is illegal because it is intimidating.

The dispatcher did not ask where Martin had run off to.
He only asked where the police could find Zimmerman, so that the appropriate paperwork could be filled out.

Zimmerman most definitely did NOT wait for the police.
Instead you can hear him running after Martin.
From the map, we can see he ran several blocks from his SUV, and got in front of Martin, cutting him off from his way home.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > You should have watched the trial.
> ...


"Justice" meaning the outcome you desire.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Zimmerman was the neighborhood watch coordinator in his gated community; Martin was temporarily staying there and was shot there.

 The Twin Lakes Neighborhood Watch program was not registered with the National Neighborhood Watch Program, but was administered by the local police

The dispatcher who had no authority over Z ...in her exact words said when z told her he was trying to follow trayvon  "We do not need you to do that". 

You are ignorant of the facts of the case and as well do not understand the law.

The Zimmerman defense team did not attempt to use the stand your ground law....it was a case of simple self defense...and that was what they used to defen Z....the self defense law.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Martin had not trespassed or done anything at all even remotely illegal.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


^ This is not a racist post from a Right winger.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


How many of them shot the actual owners?


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



That is just a lie.

Zimmerman went to one Neighborhood Watch meeting, but was not interested because they explained that Neighborhood Watch is NEVER allowed to be armed or work alone.
Zimmerman also owned nothing in this gated community, and was staying at his father's house.

Twin Lakes Neighborhood Watch program is registered with the National Neighborhood Watch Program and is NOT administered by the police.  Police do not and can not administer a volunteer program.
Zimmerman simply refused to join.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


You double tapped the owner?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Nonsense....if you had watched the trial you would know better.

Here is the transcript of the call Z made to the dispatcher................Transcript of George Zimmerman's Call to the Police


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The mob demanded and got the charge raised from manslaughter to murder. The DA violated a gag order to pander to the mob on camera. The mob's lawyer said this was "justice" for Trayvon. Now the same DA's office that violated the gag order is showing internet memes to prejudice the jury at sentencing, and the judge is allowing it. The mob is going to get their pound of flesh.
> ...


Bookmarked.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Why would she try to enter an apartment that was not her own....ridiculouos  idea.  

She parked on the wrong floor of the parking garage...a very easy thing to do....then off on the wrong floor with all the apartments looking the same she made a mistake that had been made in that complex more than once.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

Flash said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Apparently, to you, a city is a shithole when cops can't get away with going into someone else's home, shoot and kill them..........and can't get away with it.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...




None of that matters. In the end the question was, did she mean to shoot him. She did. She was sent to prison for 10 years. Fin.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No you got it wrong because you do not understand the  law on self defense.

She will appeal and very likely get a new trial.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > "we have to stop blaming an entire race for individual actions."
> ...


That has to do with this case........how?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


How so?   Show us that to be true from linking such prosecution assertions in the trial transcripts.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



He just explained it to you dummy...are  you really that stupid or do you have a problem with your glasses?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


"innocent woman"?   She shot him.   She killed him in his own home.  There is no innocence in that.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I suspect that most Americans hate it when women police officers go into someone else's home and shoot them dead.   It's the actions, not the person.  You seem to not be able to grasp that.   It DOES require some higher level thinking.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


"honest mistake"?


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 2, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> 
> The judge is a large, belching, yawning, stretching black woman named Tammy Kemp.  So far she has ignored a defense motion for mistrial since the DA defied a court order and gave the media an interview about the case, poisoning the jury pool.  She has allowed a favorable picture of the victim to be placed in front of the jury.  She has denied the defense expert testimony from police officers and experts in police shootings three times, not allowing the defense to defend their client.  She's sure to get a conviction the way she's run this trial and sure to be overturned on appeal.  It's obvious she wants to put this little white women in a prison at the mercy of her fellow-gigantic soul sisters.
> 
> ...


Botham Jean Family’s Lawyer Hails White Cop’s Murder Conviction as “Precedent-Setting Case” | Democracy Now!




"After the jury returned its verdict, prosecutors introduced racist and offensive text messages and social media posts written by Guyger, in which she joked about Martin Luther King Jr.’s death and called herself a racist."
*Which one's the snowflake?*


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Laughing at the death of an innocent man in his own home.    Karma coming?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Karma?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Shit happens....it is not a perfect world.  People constantly make mistakes...sometimes mistakes cause a lot of pain, suffering and even death.

Sending a innocent woman to jail rectifies none of this.

Amber Guyger might be guilty of manslaughter, but not murder


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Oct 2, 2019)

skews13 said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


The jury is now in the sentencing part of the trial, and a sudden passion defense says, in essence, that the defendant's judgement was impaired at the time of the shooting, so there was no intent to commit the crime.  If the jury accepts this defense, she could be sentenced to as little as two years and be out in a little over one year with good behavior.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


It's not even a coherent statement. "Actual" states as opposed to? "blacks commit far more violent crime against whites" than what? If against each other that's bullshit. If than whites against blacks per capita? So what? (eta, also "far more" not even true from what I've seen).  Innumeracy combined with bullshit => racist smear.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Any of y’all listen to what black rappers say about white woman? She’s a good woman. You hear his mom mumble is some broken English?  Should have stayed in Hati


What does rap music have to do with this case?   Are you that desperate to deflect from the topic of this thread?


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




I think these big city shitholes pretty well define themselves with high crime, inner city poverty, homelessness and keeping the filthy ass Democrats in power.


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




There is also no justice in railroading her for stupid hate filled racial reasons.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


"She didn't do anything wrong."    Isn't this just the most precious statement ever?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Anyone know where I can donate to her appeal defense? I hope they move the trial to Alabama


Send all you can.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


He didn't do that.   NO ONE has done that.   All you can hang your argument on is a fantasy that has never happened.  Sad.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

*Beyond A Reasonable Doubt*
Defense attorney Toby Shook spent most of his time reminding the jury that the prosecution had to prove its case "beyond a reasonable doubt" and that he believed the state had not met that threshold.






Slide shown by Amber Guyger's defense attorneys during closing arguments while discussing the burden on prosecutors.

“You’ll never see a case like this. It’s so tragic," he said, urging the jury to reach a decision rationally. “They want you to be angry and upset."

Shook said that Guyger believed she was in danger, which is why she acted the way she did.

“You have to view it from all the facts surrounding the case and under her circumstances from her viewpoint,” he said.

Shook asked jurors to remove the emotion prosecutors are trying to interject and told jurors that Guyger had a right under Texas law to self-defense.

“The state of Texas must prove to you beyond a reasonable doubt the defendant wasn’t acting in self-defense. And if they can’t do that, it’s not guilty,” he said. “Same thing on mistake of fact. If they can’t prove the defendant wasn’t operating in mistake of fact beyond a reasonable doubt, the instructions are clear: it’s a not guilty. That is the law.”

Guyger’s defense also argued she made mistakes that were not intentional. He said there were even some mistakes that others have given sworn testimony that they have also made, like parking on the wrong floor and going to the wrong apartment.

“That's 92 people who said they'd done the same thing Amber Guyger had done,” Shook said. “So when you're considering whether it's a reasonable mistake, consider that.”

Lead defense attorney Robert Rogers told jurors prosecutors did not make their case against Guyger.

“The state has failed to do their duty. We actually, even though we have no duty, we showed you how this was a reasonable mistake,” Rogers said. “The state, what did they bring you? Sexting and speculation. Everything that they have done has been to try to distract you and trick you from looking at the law in this case.”

Shook told the jury it's fine for them to not like Guyger texting her then-partner whom she was in a sexual relationship with while she was on the phone with 911. He said say they could hate her for not doing more CPR, “but you can’t convict her.”

Shook asked the jury to make their decision without worrying about how people might react to a particular verdict.

“There is tremendous public pressure in a case like this," he said.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

> The headlines pop up with alarming frequency: People of color going about their daily business -- shopping, golfing, moving in -- only to have the cops called on them.


Add little cops walking in and blasting them when just trying to enjoy a bowl of ice cream..

No, no, no! Not enough! Not by a mile!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Up to the point when he assaulted Z he had only acted suspiciously....that is all Z told the dispather...he wanted to report a suspicious person.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know where I can donate to her appeal defense? I hope they move the trial to Alabama
> ...


One does not volunteer for jury duty in this country.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 2, 2019)

Jonny Cochran, and Matlock still retrying this case in the court of USMB? Lol...


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


So she claimed....all the evidence notwithstanding.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Rules for neighborhood watch discussed in George Zimmerman trial


Watching The Neighborhood: George Zimmerman - Lee Lofland


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Other crimes in other states have nothing to do with this crime.    And  you call someone else "stupid"?


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Classy folks the Jean family is.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Again....you demonstrate your ignorance of how the law works..............

The term _case law_ refers to law that comes from decisions made by judges in previous cases. Case law, also known as “common law,” and “case precedent,” provides a common contextual background for certain legal concepts, and how they are applied in certain types of case. How much sway case law holds may vary by jurisdiction, and by the exact circumstances of the current case. 

 To explore this concept, consider the following case law definition

Case Law - Definition, Examples, Cases, Processes


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yep. She wanted to shoot a black guy. Fame is a powerful motivator.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



hehheh  She had to work hard to find a black guy who did not lock his front door....I wonder how long that took her...ya know going from door to door looking for a black guy with a open door.  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Cops should get overtime pay for all the hours they spend looking for some black guy to gun down....do they get merit badges for that?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Classy folks the Jean family is.



Well his brother certainly is...sounds like a True Christian.

A good example to all these liberal haters on here so pumped up by their hatred they are willing to send a innocent woman to jail to promote their political agenda of evil white racists.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 2, 2019)

She got ten years. That's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Classy folks the Jean family is.
> ...




She ain't going to jail because she is racist. She is going to jail because she shot a dude.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Classy folks the Jean family is.
> ...


Hes a better human being than the vengeful white tards here. Deep down that family knows this was an accident and not a "murder."


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...




Hopefully they can all move on and heal without the race pimps stirring the pot.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


The verdict needs to be thrown out.

You wouldnt get this long debate if they hadn't pushed and gotten a "murder" trial


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Are you sure you are following the same story? She went to the wrong door by mistake and he ignored her commands.. good bye


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...




Na, they had a great case. A DA won't take a loser of a case. Especially not such a high profile case. Even the woman's Union didn't and couldent do much.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




Not her house it was his. We live in a he real world, not meth candy land.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


The left has already decided she went hunting for a black man to kill that night. Facts be damned.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Case law is not crime.    You have gone on about "crime"....nothing up to now about courts and case law.    Did you pull something moving that goal post so far?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Huh? So your saying she broke in!?  Dude what are you reading?


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I’m trying to get one to say that.. they won’t they have no balls.. it’s like asking did you vote for Hillary they won’t admit it lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

I was talking to self proclaimed left wing radical today at work.. he said he can’t vote democrat any more because they have lost there minds, they have no interest in the truth just power. No one believes them.. 

True


----------



## SavannahMann (Oct 2, 2019)

I wonder if you are so focused on technicalities when it is a person who killed a cop on trial?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I was talking to self proclaimed left wing radical today at work.. he said he can’t vote democrat any more because they have lost there minds, they have no interest in the truth just power. No one believes them..
> 
> True


Even if incredibly not plucked straight from your ass,.. simply hearsay, sore loser.
There, there now, you poor, poor, shit spewing, pathetic victim


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I voted for H. Clinton.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 2, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Hell yea we have one!! So sorry for your loss.. did you cry? Lol


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


She won my state......did my part.   And besides....Occam's Razor.


----------



## August West (Oct 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I was talking to self proclaimed left wing radical today at work.. he said he can’t vote democrat any more because they have lost there minds, they have no interest in the truth just power. No one believes them..
> 
> True


You did nothing of the sort and your left wing radical exists only in your Imagination. There may be work for you in Trump`s Whitehouse.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaa  I knew you were ignorant of the law...I just didn't know how ignorant....now you demonstrate it.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You are too ignorant to understand the term 'Occam's Razor'

but for the sake of entertainment for the board try and explain it.....this should be hillarious.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



More proof of this phoneys stupidity.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



hehheh


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

SavannahMann said:


> I wonder if you are so focused on technicalities when it is a person who killed a cop on trial?



What technacalities oh stupid one?   Where do these morons come from?   This board has been invaded by these pathetic idiots.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It was not a house ......try and get your facts right if you are going to comment on this case.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

Crixus said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



She is going to jail because she shot a black man.  If the victim had been white she would not have been charged with murder....perhaps manslaughter but probably not even that.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Everyone has the right to self defense.  If the black guy had obeyed the lawful police order he would be alive today.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


Come find out. I live in Port Clinton Ohio. In this town your normal citizen wil shoot you for entering their house. No tougher than normal citizen here. Our cops are not idiots not one of them would have made this mistake. They know the locals by name and certainly are not stupis enough to walk into the wrong house. This is party central and we have black out drunks here that manage to get to the correct house,condo,hotel room etc. This bitch was a blathering idiot just like you and death angel. Further more in my town we watch out for each other, my gun would not be the only one pointing at you so would several neighbors guns. Come here make threats to locals or at one of the campers at the camp grounds and see how many guns come out.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

Flash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Yep


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

evenflow1969 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...



Where do you live?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Why would she try to enter an apartment that was not her own....ridiculouos idea.
> 
> She parked on the wrong floor of the parking garage...a very easy thing to do....then off on the wrong floor with all the apartments looking the same she made a mistake that had been made in that complex more than once.



Okay, that's awesome. Let's accept that.  So why didn't she ask herself these questions. 

"Hey, why is there a big red floor mat in front of my apartment now? I didn't leave that there!" 
"Why is my door unlocked before I even try to put this key into it?" 
"Hey, who exchanged out all my furniture, including the couch were a black man is watching a TV that isn't mine and eating Ice Cream I didn't buy". 

HOLY SHIT, IT'S A BLACK MAN!!! Bang, bang, bang!!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Shit happens....it is not a perfect world. People constantly make mistakes...sometimes mistakes cause a lot of pain, suffering and even death.
> 
> Sending a innocent woman to jail rectifies none of this.



Sure it does.  It means the next cop won't whip out her gun when a scary black man startles her.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


reading comprehension issues re-read post dumb fuck
I live in  the only place to live during walleye season. Spend a summer here and you will find out there is no where else to live during the summer. The Hamptons can kiss our ass. Spend all day every day on the lake and you will no longer give a shit what happens on land

PS.
When I die I want to come here.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

Crixus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Of course she meant to shoot him....she perceived him as a intruder in her apartment...anyone that has a reasonable fear of their life being in danger is entitled by law to use lethal force.  Simple self defense.

The fact she was not in her apartment was a honest mistake...she had no malice towards this fellow....you cannot have murder without malice.  

Again self defense law is based on the belief of the defendant....but you say....she was not in any danger....but she did not know that...she did not have the benefit of hindsight.  

She was operating in real time and in real time she believed she was confronted with a intruder who was in her apartment, refused to obey her lawful order and thus posed a threat to her life.   

Any reasonable person should be able to understand her very reasonable belief that her life was in danger  and the reason why she believed that.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

evenflow1969 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



Do you know the law on self defense there?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > You should have watched the trial.
> ...



If you had watched the trial you should know the FBI did an investigation on whether or not  Z was a racist....the FBI said he was not.   

Murder is a legal term and even though the defitnition of it has been posted on here you still do not know what it is.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Of
> 
> Any reasonable person should be able to understand her very reasonable belief that her life was in danger and the reason why she believed that.



There were 12 reasonable people on her jury, and they didn't buy it for a second.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Sure do! Major protections on your own property. Then the 12 people on the jury are neighbors and freinds. Also fish with the common pleas judge several times a month. Small town America we all know each other this stupid shit does not happen here


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> If you had watched the trial you should know the FBI did an investigation on whether or not Z was a racist....the FBI said he was not.
> 
> Murder is a legal term and even though the defitnition of it has been posted on here you still do not know what it is.



What a minute, now you LIKE the FBI?  

He shot an unarmed kid going home after stalking him.  That's murder.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 3, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


We have examples of black men accidentally walking into the wrong homes and killing the occupant (who happens to be a police officer) -- and not being charged???

Links?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 3, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


But he didn't do that.....he was an innocent man who was murdered in his own home..

Which is why Amber is a hero to racist d1c suckers like yourself....


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

Crixus said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



The problem with your analysis is that she did not have the benefit of hindsight.  

She perceived a threat to her life for 2 reasons and understandably so....she thought there was an intruder in her apartment and he refused to obey her order.

You simply refuse to consider her state of mind....sure she made a honest mistake and went into someone elses apartment.  But case law on innocent trespassing dictates that  a person who trespasses innocently is not responsible for any harm they do as a result ot that innocent trespass.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...





TheGreenHornet said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Come here find out what it is like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No better place to live in the world!!!!!!!!!!! Great people,great times, live out doors, fish, party, make freinds  put the fucking smart phone away. Get back to nature and be happy. Ultra rich hangs with ultra poor and no one can tell them apart when they are not on thier boats. Endless supply of rich little chicks on vacation looking to have a good time. Experience a better way of life. Happy people, goiing happy places, doing happy things. Freindly, intellegent cops that will know you by first name if you interact with them. Welcoming to all and billions of dollars of tourism money coming in.Heaven!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



The law on self defense applies to everyone...if he had a reasonable belief his life  was in danger he would have been entitled to use deadly force.  Though her being a police officer in uniform would work against him.  

The important question here is why did he disobey a lawful police order....all he had to do was raise his hands but he did not do that...he advanced on her with tragic results.

Just one big screwed up incident....a police officer going to the wrong apartment and the door was open...what are the odds on that?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Did not need hind site just needed to pay fucking attention No excuses, she is a worthless dumb fuck. You carry a fire arm you need to pay attention or should not carry.End of story. She is a dumb fuck!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

evenflow1969 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



Being stupid does not deny anyone the right to self defense.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Of
> ...



Black people have little ability to understand the law on self defense.   The question is how so many black people wound up on the jury.

This was a miscarriage of justice plain and simple....she will be vindicated on appeal.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



I do not think amber is a hero to anyone.  Yes he was a innocent man who was tragically killed by mistake.  

But if he had kept his door locked and had not disregarded a lawful order of a police order who was pointing a gun at him he would still be alive....why would anyone disobey a police officer in uniform whilst she was pointing a gun at him?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> The problem with your analysis is that she did not have the benefit of hindsight.
> 
> She perceived a threat to her life for 2 reasons and understandably so....she thought there was an intruder in her apartment and he refused to obey her order.
> 
> You simply refuse to consider her state of mind....sure she made a honest mistake and went into someone elses apartment. But case law on innocent trespassing dictates that a person who trespasses innocently is not responsible for any harm they do as a result ot that innocent trespass.



Again, 12 jurors saw it differently...  

The fact her first response to HER "honest" mistake was to double-tap a citizen sitting in his own home eating Ice Cream is the problem here.  It tells you how we are training cops to be trigger happy maniacs.  

"Shoot First, Ask Questions Later" is not a good policy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> I do not think amber is a hero to anyone. Yes he was a innocent man who was tragically killed by mistake.
> 
> But if he had kept his door locked and had not disregarded a lawful order of a police order who was pointing a gun at him he would still be alive....why would anyone disobey a police officer in uniform whilst she was pointing a gun at him?



The guy was sitting on his own couch in his own home.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 3, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



 Don't reply when you are unable to comprehend the question replied to.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Black people have little ability to understand the law on self defense. The question is how so many black people wound up on the jury.
> 
> This was a miscarriage of justice plain and simple....she will be vindicated on appeal.



Judges are elected officials. No one is going to go out on a limb for this bitch. 

Oh, I agree, most black people don't understand how cops and racists can shoot unarmed black people and it can be called "self-defense".  

The difference here is that unlike most cases, where they eliminate black folks from juries, the prosecutor here allowed them. GASP. Justice.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > If you had watched the trial you should know the FBI did an investigation on whether or not Z was a racist....the FBI said he was not.
> ...



I do not like the FBI but they did a thorough investigation(they were no friend of Z" and determined he was not a racist.  One of his grandfathers was black, he is not white...he is a hispanic with some- black blood.

You, your ilk and the media always want to harp on someone being un-armed especially if they are black....how many white folks have been beaten to death by blacks using nothing but their hands and or feet....the internet is saturated with videos demonstrating that.

Being unarmed is irrelevant.  

You do not know the facts of the case...trayvon stalked no one.  Trayvon assaulted George for no good reason....some say because  he thought George was a homersexual.

Anyhow if you had watched the trial you would have seen that Trayvon took off running .....got clean away from George....George had no idea where he was.  From the point where he took off running he could have beme in approx. 20 seconds....this was proved in court...and in fact Trayvon told his g/f over the phone he had gone home....but he did not stay home....why not?  He for whatever reason doubled back and ambushed George....all proven in court.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> I do not like the FBI but they did a thorough investigation(they were no friend of Z" and determined he was not a racist. One of his grandfathers was black, he is not white...he is a hispanic with some- black blood.
> 
> You, your ilk and the media always want to harp on someone being un-armed especially if they are black....how many white folks have been beaten to death by blacks using nothing but their hands and or feet....the internet is saturated with videos demonstrating that.



of people being beaten to death, or just being beaten? 

Come on.  ZImmerman was bigger than Trayvon, and he was still getting his ass kicked in a fight he instigated before he shot an unarmed kid. 



TheGreenHornet said:


> Anyhow if you had watched the trial you would have seen that Trayvon took off running .....got clean away from George....George had no idea where he was. From the point where he took off running he could have beme in approx. 20 seconds....this was proved in court...and in fact Trayvon told his g/f over the phone he had gone home....but he did not stay home....why not? He for whatever reason doubled back and ambushed George....all proven in court.



The only thing "proven" in court is that if you give a racist an all-white jury in the South, you aren't going to get justice.

Since his acquittal, Zimmerman has been arrested a half-dozen times for beating his girlfriend and wife...  and starting fights with strangers.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> You do not know the facts of the case...trayvon stalked no one.  Trayvon assaulted George for no good reason....some say because  he thought George was a homersexual.
> .



That's based upon what the Martin boy's chubby girlfriend said on the stand.

Trayvon said Señor  Zimmerman was a creepy "Ass-Cracker", a clear slur which indicated that Martin thought Z took it in the caboose.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think amber is a hero to anyone. Yes he was a innocent man who was tragically killed by mistake.
> ...


And a SWAT team shows up because they got the wrong address.

How do you respond? Like a FOOL, or do you OBEY and work it out TOMORROW when you're still alive?


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > I do not like the FBI but they did a thorough investigation(they were no friend of Z" and determined he was not a racist. One of his grandfathers was black, he is not white...he is a hispanic with some- black blood.
> ...




Actually, the Zimmerman jury wasn't "all white".    As far a Zimmerman's sometimes erratic behavior since his trial, remember he has been walking around with a million dollar bounty on his head issued by the Black Panther Party.  And he isn't a honky, at all. He's a hot blooded Latino, oozing with machismo.


----------



## Flash (Oct 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think amber is a hero to anyone. Yes he was a innocent man who was tragically killed by mistake.
> ...




Nope.  That was the claim by the prosecution but the evidence proved otherwise.


----------



## Flash (Oct 3, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > You do not know the facts of the case...trayvon stalked no one.  Trayvon assaulted George for no good reason....some say because  he thought George was a homersexual.
> ...




"Cracker" is a racial slur that Negroes use against Whites.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 3, 2019)

Flash said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




Sure, except for the fact that Trayvon called George an "Ass Cracker" which is a homophobic slur.  Mr. Zimmerman wasn't white, so it wouldn't have been appropriate for Trayvon to use an anti-white slur.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > You do not know the facts of the case...trayvon stalked no one.  Trayvon assaulted George for no good reason....some say because  he thought George was a homersexual.
> ...


LOL

You sure that wasn’t “Creepy Assed” Cracker?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Then why was the black police officer who shot and killed a white woman who came to his squad car in Minneapolis convicted of murder?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



So the claim is that someone not following a police order deserves to be shot?

No gun, no weapon, no threat.......just failure to put your hands up


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




I heard "creepy ass", not "creepy assed" when the testimony was given.  What did the court reporter write down?


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




The media reported that Jeantel testified that Trayvon said "creepy Ass cracker", not "creepy assed cracker".  Creepy clearly modifies "Ass cracker" according to the rules of English grammar I'm familiar with.

Teen who spoke to Trayvon Martin moments before his death testifies in Zimmerman trial


----------



## Flash (Oct 3, 2019)

Question for you stupid Moon Bats.

The asshole Obama Administration let Crooked Hillary skate on her crimes and not be charged because they said she had "no intent".

Amber didn't have an intent to murder anybody so why was she charged?

Is there one set of laws for the Democrat Presidential Nominee and another set for the rest of us?


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 3, 2019)

Flash said:


> Question for you stupid Moon Bats.
> 
> The asshole Obama Administration let Crooked Hillary skate on her crimes and not be charged because they said she had "no intent".
> 
> ...



Moonbats believe that as a Honky police office, Amber was an irredeemable racist.   In fact they are pissed that she wasn't charged with a hate crime.

Police officers would be well advised to avoid young blacks, America's Official Sacred Cows.

The liberal mobs are no more interested in reading your good reason for offending them than Hindus in Calcutta are interested on why people offended the Cow, the official Sacred Cow over there.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


You KNOW that AFTER THE FACT.

YES! show your damn hands when a cop tells you to.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 3, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Cops are actually reasonable people if you talk to them reasonably.   A friend of mine was holding up traffic when his 22 year old Lincoln broke down on a crowded street. 

He talked to the police civilly, and they helped him push his car out of traffic in an understanding way- even though he was going home after 14 beers in a local watering hole and was concerned about a possible breathalyzer.

But he didn't mouth off, and was able to resolve the situation.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 3, 2019)

Botham Jean's brother forgives and hugs ex-cop as she's sentenced to 10 years for his killing





"A jury sentenced a former Dallas police officer to 10 years in prison Wednesday for the shooting death of her unarmed neighbor in his home last year. 

"Amber Guyger was convicted of murder the day before by the same jury in the death of Botham Jean. 

"The sentence was met with boos and jeers by a crowd gathered outside the courtroom. 

*"But Jean's younger brother, Brandt Jean, in a victim impact statement after the sentence, told Guyger he forgave her and loved her as he would any other person.* 

"He asked the judge if he could hug Guyger, and the two embraced as Guyger sobbed."


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 3, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Botham Jean's brother forgives and hugs ex-cop as she's sentenced to 10 years for his killing
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The lesson of this case was well learned by America's law enforcement professionals.  Avoid confrontations with America's Sacred Cows, if you value your liberty and your life.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 3, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Botham Jean's brother forgives and hugs ex-cop as she's sentenced to 10 years for his killing
> ...



 Guilty, shooting a white woman.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...r-fatal-shooting-australian-woman-who-called/


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Botham Jean's brother forgives and hugs ex-cop as she's sentenced to 10 years for his killing
> ...


Next generation of cops will be recruited from the ghetto because no one else will take the job. The future cop will blur the lines between cop and gang thug


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 3, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Botham Jean's brother forgives and hugs ex-cop as she's sentenced to 10 years for his killing
> ...





Polishprince said:


> The lesson of this case was well learned by America's law enforcement professionals. Avoid confrontations with America's Sacred Cows, if you value your liberty and your life.


*You're missing the point.
Guyger made the biggest mistake of her life, and she will spend at least her next five years in prison before becoming eligible for parole.
White police officers have a long track record of shooting unarmed black civilians at a higher rate than white civilians, and for centuries they did so with impunity.*

Shooting bias - Wikipedia

"In 2016, _The Guardian_ counted 1093 people[5] who were killed by the police in the United States. Out of these 574 were white and 266 were black. 95 of the white victims were unarmed, 42 of the black victims were unarmed.

"More white than black people are shot. It is important to distinguish to differentiate between the number of deaths of an ethnic group and the likelihood of being shot by police. 

"The likelihood of being shot as a black rather than a white person is higher, whether the victim is armed or not.[1]

"Prominent examples of unarmed black civilians being fatally shot by the police include:


*"November 22, 2014: Tamir Rice (Cleveland) was killed by police officers at the age of 12. Police claimed that it was because they mistook his toy gun, which lacked the orange safety feature marking it as a replica and not a true firearm, for a real weapon. Video showed that the gun was tucked into Tamir's pants and the barrel was not visible when he was approached by police. The entire gun was also under his shirt when he was shot."*


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


His brother sounds like a True Christian.
Only a slimy shameless pissant like you would use such an opportunity to prove so conclusively:
You ain't no True Christian.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 3, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





Death Angel said:


> Next generation of cops will be recruited from the ghetto because no one else will take the job. The future cop will blur the lines between cop and gang thug


The most effective death squads in Central America (and elsewhere) are composed of local gang members and off-duty police officers. If something isn't done to stem one core threat to US democracy, it could happen here.




One chart that shows how much worse income inequality is in America than Europe


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

Flash said:


> Question for you stupid Moon Bats.
> 
> The asshole Obama Administration let Crooked Hillary skate on her crimes and not be charged because they said she had "no intent".
> 
> ...


She shot to kill

She did


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Police have a tough job and face tough life or death decisions

But there is a certain threshold of responsibility when you decide to pull the trigger. Some policemen don’t belong on the job. Amber Guyger and Noor are good examples.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 3, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



Are you a Christian at all, "True" or otherwise?

This is the one thing that really irritates the Christian people, when non-members make judgments of who is and who isn't "true".


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Police have a tough job and face tough life or death decisions


However, Amber wasn't on the job. No one was paying her to make those tough decisions. She could no longer bark "lawful orders." She was criminally negligent and a man tragically died as the result.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



 Unfortunately training in the past has been to shoot and you will be backed up by the system. It was only recently she had went through a short deescalation training but it didn't have much affect on her.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 3, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Are you a Christian at all, "True" or otherwise?
> 
> This is the one thing that really irritates the Christian people, when non-members make judgments of who is and who isn't "true".


Did someone die and appoint you speaker for "the Christian people"?  This is just one thing that really irritates rational people, when stodgy unelected know-it-alls presume to speak for an entire group devoid of sarcasm or parody.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

pknopp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


She didn’t even remember it

If she had, she wouldn’t be in prison


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 3, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Doesn't matter.
Clearly Zimmerman was frightening Martin by chasing him, getting in front of him, confronting him, and blocking his way home.
Self defense then allows for Martin to kill Zimmerman, but does not allow for Zimmerman to kill Martin, since Zimmerman caused the confrontation to happen.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Other police officers did learn a lesson yesterday, however. Avoid confrontations with America's Sacred Cows no matter what, or it could turn out bad for them too.  Better to stay on their stool in the donut shop, and let the situation with a black youth work itself out, rather than risk possibly shooting them and ending in prison.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 3, 2019)

Flash said:


> Question for you stupid Moon Bats.
> 
> The asshole Obama Administration let Crooked Hillary skate on her crimes and not be charged because they said she had "no intent".
> 
> ...




No, Hillary was not charged because there was no harm done.
Some portions of classified documents we on her unsecured server and sent to others in emails, but there was nothing significantly harmful.
In contrast Amber did kill Jean.

Someone who can be so careless as to kill an innocent person in their own home, is a clear and present danger to everyone.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 3, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




The jury listened to the evidence and the testimony and determined Zimmerman was an innocent as a newborn babe.

Martin didn't look frightened to me at all- in fact he looked like an unshakable gangsta, he called himself the "no limit N-Word".


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 3, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> No, Hillary was not charged because there was no harm done..




Any number of hostile foreign actors had access to America's most sensitive secrets.

No one knows what harm was done, or could have been done.

Remember, the Great Plaxico Burress was sent upstate for possession of a weapon, after he accidentally shot himself in a leg.  No one else was hurt, but he was still persecuted.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 3, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Question for you stupid Moon Bats.
> ...




That is silly because people should be greatly offended by a needless and careless murder like this.
Blacks are and have been murdered by police in great number for centuries in the US.
In fact, lynching Blacks used to be sort of a sport.
It is right to demand a change and an end to these murders.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 3, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




And ugly confrontations will end, as cops will disengage from black youths.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 3, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




No you don't.
When the police illegally enter your home, you arrest them for trespassing.
Cops have no more authority to shoot than anyone.
If they can shoot for someone not instantly complying with an absurb order, than anyone can legally shoot a cop for not obeying their absurd order.
Police orders do NOT have the force of law.
They are NOT legal.
Cops do NOT have any addition legal authority than anyone.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Good lesson

Unarmed citizens in their own apartments are Sacred Cows

Don’t shoot them


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 3, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



SOME cops are reasonable.
SOME cops are not.
Cops who shoot innocent people are not reasonable and have to be removed from society.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > No, Hillary was not charged because there was no harm done..
> ...


The Judge was a Patriot fan


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 3, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



That is silly because all police are being asked to do is not murder innocent people.
Cops are already a gang of thugs, because they already do murder innocent people.
Having no police at all would be far better than to have police murdering innocent people.
We had no police in the US for over 100 years, and it was much better then.


----------



## Flash (Oct 3, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Question for you stupid Moon Bats.
> ...




You are confused Moon Bat.

If you go and look at Comey press conference he outlined the crimes that Crooked Hillary committed.  We all are harmed with national security breaches and he outlined them.

However, since she was the Democrat Presidential nominee and under the protection of Obama Comey came up with this prosperous proclamation that no charges would be filed because she had "no intent".  Despicable! Every criminal int he world would claim they really had no intent to commit a crime but only a Democrat Presidential nominee, under the protection of that asshole Obama, could get away with it.

When she came home from work Amber had no intention of murdering anybody.  She is 100,000 times more deserving of "no intent" protection that piece of corrupt shit Crooked Hillary.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

Flash said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Comey said nobody had ever been prosecuted for that “crime”


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 3, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



No the jurors said why they did not convict, and it was not because they thought Zimmerman was innocent.
They said that there was just no real proof of what happened, so they let him off on reasonable doubt.

And how can a dead body look not frightened?
If he was not frightened, then he would not have started running away.
You are referring to a video where Martin was pretending.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



The decisions Amber made that night do not deserve the protections of being a police officer 

A comedy of errors ending in her decision to kill someone in their apartment


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 3, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > No, Hillary was not charged because there was no harm done..
> ...




Wrong.
The Clinton email server was a Cisco VPN, which may be even more secure than the State Department server, which has so many more contractors given full access.
Nor was there any evidence of any sensitive secrets on it.
Part of classifies documents do not have to be sensitive.
And yes, the FBI does know if any harm could have been done, because they checked the server.

On Plaxico Burress
{...
*Accidental shooting[edit]*
On November 28, 2008, Burress suffered an accidental, self-inflicted gunshot wound to his right thigh at the nightclub LQ on Lexington Avenue in New York City when his Glock pistol in the pocket of his black-colored jeans began sliding down his leg; apparently in reaching for his gun, he inadvertently pressed the trigger, causing the gun to fire.[27] The Manhattan District Attorney stated Burress was wearing jeans.[28] The injury was not life-threatening and Burress was released from an area hospital the next afternoon.[29] Two days later, Burress turned himself in to police to face charges of criminal possession of a handgun.[30] It was later discovered that New York City police learned about the incident only after seeing it on television and were not called by NewYork–Presbyterian Hospital as required by law. New York Mayor Michael Bloomberg called the hospital actions an "outrage" and stated that they are a "chargeable offense". Bloomberg also urged that Burress be prosecuted to the fullest extent, saying that any punishment short of the minimum 3½ years for unlawful carrying of a handgun would be "a mockery of the law."[31][32] Burress had an expired concealed carry license from Florida, but no New York license.

On December 2, 2008, Burress posted bail of $100,000.[33] Later in the day, Burress reported to Giants Stadium as per team policy for injured but active players and was told he would be suspended without pay[34] for the remaining four games of the 2008 regular season for conduct detrimental to the team. In addition, the Giants placed Burress on their reserve/non-football injury list,[35] meaning he was ineligible to return for the playoffs. Burress was also scheduled to receive $1 million from his signing bonus on December 10, 2008, initially withheld by the team.[36] The NFL Players Association filed a grievance, saying the team violated the collective bargaining agreement and challenging the suspension and fine received by Burress.[37] A Special Master in arbitration subsequently ruled that the Giants must deliver the entire $1 million to Burress, as per the collective bargaining agreement. "To think that a player could carry a loaded gun into a nightclub, shoot himself and miss the rest of the season but get to keep his entire signing bonus illustrates one of the serious flaws in the current system," said Giants co-owner John Mara in a statement afterward.[38]

On December 23, 2008, a search of Burress's New Jersey home by the Totowa, New Jersey police, the New York Police Department, and investigators from the Manhattan District Attorney turned up a 9 mm handgun, a rifle, ammunition and the clothing believed to have been worn by Burress on the night of his accidental shooting.[39] On June 12, 2009 Burress's attorney Benjamin Brafman announced that he had been unable to reach a sentencing agreement.[40]

Burress asked a Manhattan grand jury for sympathy during two hours of testimony on July 29, 2009.[41] On Monday, August 3, 2009, prosecutors announced that Burress had been indicted[42] by the grand jury on two felony counts of criminal possession of a weapon in the second degree, and a single count of reckless endangerment in the second degree, a misdemeanor.[43][44]

On August 20, 2009, Burress accepted a plea deal that would put him in prison for two years with an additional two years of supervised release.[42] His sentencing was held on September 22, 2009. Burress hired a prison consultant to advise him on what to expect while in prison.[45] In January 2010, Burress applied for and was denied a work release from prison.[46] On June 6, 2011, Burress was released from a protective custody unit of the Oneida Correctional Facility in Rome, New York, having served 20 months.
...}

Sounds to me that NYC has bad gun laws.
But Burress committed 2 serious mistakes in that he had a round chambered and the safety was not on.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 3, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Good.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 3, 2019)

Flash said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



A Secretary of State is REQUIRED to share classified information and documents with others sometimes.
Comey listed no violation of law.
The regulation to use State Department servers is not a law, but a regulation intended to make it easier to fulfill the Freedom of Information act, and is not intended for security purposes.

Intent had nothing to do with letting Hillary off.
If she had been careless enough to let out some important secret, then she would have been prosecuted.

And your claim Amber had no intent to murder clearly is false because she shot more than once, at the kill zone of the victim. If she had just been startled or frightened, she instead would have backed up and fired a warning shot, or aimed at extremities.
And having no intend does NOT excuse extreme carelessness that causes death, or else ever single drunk driver would get off, since none of them had an intent to cause an accident or murder anyone.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Yup! - She shot an unarmed man multiple times inside his own home, that was decorated completely differently than her own. There is no excuse that makes any sense whatsoever. She needs to do time!!!


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...




Unfortunately this also brings up the question of size.
In the past, there was a minimal height and weight requirement so that police would be strong enough to not have to rely on their gun.  Was it a bad idea to eliminate this so that more women could join the force?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Intent had nothing to do with letting Hillary off


That's NOT what Comey said

1:15 on


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 3, 2019)

KissMy (sig):


> *Trump: 'I'm the king of debt' I will bankrupt the country.*





> "There are those that think I'm a very stable genius, okay?" he said. "I watch my words very, very closely.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 3, 2019)

The judge was clearly emotionally unstable, crying, and hugging, looking confused.. 
being a black democrat has to be confusing,, she was like WTF am I doing, I don’t hate her but white democrats expect me to.. grrr what to do??? 
Lol
I  guarantee the judge will do more time in jail  then that white female.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 3, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Intent had nothing to do with letting Hillary off
> ...



Why would Comey comment on factors that did not happen?
If Hillary had for example, emailed the launch codes of NORAD, than lack of intent would not have protected her.
But Comey was not going to explain that.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 3, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> In the past, there was a minimal height and weight requirement so that police would be strong enough to not have to rely on their gun. Was it a bad idea to eliminate this so that more women could join the force?


Just my opinion because too lazy to research it right now. But I think that, unfortunately, bullies and wimps are more or less evenly distributed. Big and small are just as apt to use lethal force recklessly in such situations. The "great equalizer" plus reminding the big they have no excuse for being bullies no longer the norm. Now Marvel and video games have everyone thinking men, huge monsters even, present little threat to women. That's right, the women are smarter. They still ain't really as tough though. Doesn't mean they shouldn't be cops. Means cops should only carry loaded guns in truly life threatening situations where encountering armed idiots is reasonably expected. Again, what used to be the norm.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 3, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > In the past, there was a minimal height and weight requirement so that police would be strong enough to not have to rely on their gun. Was it a bad idea to eliminate this so that more women could join the force?
> ...


Lol KOOOO KOOOOO 

YOU live in the wrong country snow flake. It’s in the bill of rights. THAT WILL NEVER CHANGE


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 3, 2019)

Speaking of insufferable bullies.. right on cue. Jitbags of the world unite!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Obedience Required to Police Officers and to School Crossing Guards. A person may not wilfully fail or refuse to comply with a lawful order or direction of: ... has been trained under Section 600.004 and is directing traffic in a school crossing zone
Texas Transportation Code § 542.501 | FindLaw


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Good post

I didn’t see where failure to follow a lawful order justifies shooting


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with your analysis is that she did not have the benefit of hindsight.
> ...



He was only shot once.....eating ice cream has nothing to do with anything in this case.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



When an armed police officer is pointing their weapon at you  ......common sense dictates you best follow their orders....if you want to preserve your life.  

Afterwards if you want to contest whether the order was lawful or not is up to you and your lawyer....good luck with that.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Shows the level of threat


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Perhaps in hindsight....it was dark in the apartment....the officer only say the victim advancing on her whilst refusing to show his hands as ordered.


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 3, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > In the past, there was a minimal height and weight requirement so that police would be strong enough to not have to rely on their gun. Was it a bad idea to eliminate this so that more women could join the force?
> ...


As per the human brain. Is the male brain larger then the female brain? Or vice versa?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

Flash said:


> Question for you stupid Moon Bats.
> 
> The asshole Obama Administration let Crooked Hillary skate on her crimes and not be charged because they said she had "no intent".
> 
> ...


----------



## WillPower (Oct 3, 2019)

Now over *8.000 *views....I've created a MONSTER!  

BTW, ever seen a judge give a defendant a HUG who she just got convicted of murder?  That cinched the deal on an appeal...that twitchy beast is crazy.  Got Heather where she wanted her...going to prison....This should be the last time she's ever a judge anywhere but small claims court.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



It is unclear what actions she took to control the situation and find out who this person is

Since the dead man can’t tell his side, we have to rely on what she said he did that was threatening 

Forensics say he was sitting or in a fetal position.  Contradicted what she said happened


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What she said was proven to be true by experts.

Lead Investigator, ME Testify on Day 3 of Guyger Trial


----------



## WillPower (Oct 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Forensics say he was sitting or in a fetal position.  Contradicted what she said happened



TOTAL LIE and you know it...WTF is the matter with you?  There were no forensics done at the scene and the defense expert wasn't allowed to testify.  I watched this trial so don't try your shit in my thread again.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Yet the coroner testified the angle of the bullet indicated a seated or fetal position.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Forensics say he was sitting or in a fetal position.  Contradicted what she said happened
> ...


Not a lie
He was seated when shot

Lead Investigator, ME Testify on Day 3 of Guyger Trial

The defense is questioning the medical examiner about the angle at which the bullet entered Botham Jean’s body. Because the bullet’s path through the body demonstrates an upward angle, Jean would have to have been leaning forward to allow the bullet to enter in that way. The defense suggests that Botham Jean might have been getting off of the couch when he was shot.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Al I can give you, she should have retreated, but if it was dark, and she saw a man in "her" apt, she probably had no choice. This is why this is NOT murder.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 3, 2019)

Meanwhile......those blacks are being racist again....

I am sure it is common for most racists to forgive and want to hug the person who killed their brother.....It is common for racist judges to hug the person convicted of murder and offer them their own personal Bible....

Their hatred for whites knows no bounds....


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

*HARD TRUTH: More Law Enforcement Officers Killed Each Year Than Young Black Men By White Cops*

*HARD TRUTH: More Law Enforcement Officers Killed Each Year Than Young Black Men By White Cops*


----------



## Vastator (Oct 3, 2019)

And still can’t break into the top ten most dangerous jobs...
The Top 10 Most Dangerous Jobs in America
And never has.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

Amber Guyger was justified in shooting black man, Dallas ex-police chief says


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Meanwhile......those blacks are being racist again....
> 
> I am sure it is common for most racists to forgive and want to hug the person who killed their brother.....It is common for racist judges to hug the person convicted of murder and offer them their own personal Bible....
> 
> Their hatred for whites knows no bounds....View attachment 282659


They feel guilty knowing this was not a murder. But at least they destroyed a white life


----------



## WillPower (Oct 3, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Meanwhile......those blacks are being racist again....
> 
> I am sure it is common for most racists to forgive and want to hug the person who killed their brother.....It is common for racist judges to hug the person convicted of murder and offer them their own personal Bible....
> 
> Their hatred for whites knows no bounds....



The kid was checking if her tits are real and the judge is a psychopath.  Pretty easy to "forgive" somebody after you've sent them to prison on a phony charge of murder.  That judge should be taken in on a mental health hold.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

Vastator said:


> And still can’t break into the top ten most dangerous jobs...
> The Top 10 Most Dangerous Jobs in America
> And never has.



Irrelevant to the point made.....blacks committ murder out of all proportion to their size of the population.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Not a lie
> He was seated when shot
> 
> Lead Investigator, ME Testify on Day 3 of Guyger Trial
> ...



You're pathetic...if he were leaning forward the round would have been at a downward angle.  He was up on his feet moving toward her.  The forensics expert said so in practice testimony the judge decided not to let the jury hear.  Your obsession with this case proves how desperate you are for a "win"....even against your own race....pathetic.


----------



## Dana7360 (Oct 3, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Police have to deal with blacks constantly...thus they know how dangerous they can be...her training kicked in and in her mind she eliminated the threat to her life.
> ...





Exactly. She should have used what all responsible adults use. Their voice.

If she had used her voice to ask questions the man would be alive today. The worst thing that would have happened is she would have been embarrassed for walking into his apartment. 

Way too many people are willing to just shoot.

This has to stop.


----------



## initforme (Oct 3, 2019)

So she goes into his apartment by accident and shoots him.  How could a not guilt verdict be even possible?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 3, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile......those blacks are being racist again....
> ...


Sure d1c sucker


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

More whites murdered by blacks in 8 years than blacks lynched ...

More whites murdered by blacks in 8 years <br>than blacks lynched in 86 years - DailyKenn.com


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 3, 2019)

Ew, haters just hating up a storm here! Such sore losers, tsk, tsk!


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2019)

initforme said:


> So she goes into his apartment by accident and shoots him.  How could a not guilt verdict be even possible?


Intent. Remember, she was convicted of MURDER. Not all killing is MURDER.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> She should have used what all responsible adults use. Their voice.
> 
> If she had used her voice to ask questions the man would be alive today


Yes, HE would be alive, and there was a good chance she wouldnt be.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Not a lie
> ...




Exactly


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > So she goes into his apartment by accident and shoots him.  How could a not guilt verdict be even possible?
> ...



In order to be 'murder' there must be malice.  The police officer had no malice...she was merely engagin in self defense.

Legal Dictionary - Law.com


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Ew, haters just hating up a storm here! Such sore losers, tsk, tsk!



It is not over until the fat lady sings.

Time and again we  see juries obsessed with political correctness coming up with the wrong verdict.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 3, 2019)

initforme said:


> So she goes into his apartment by accident and shoots him.  How could a not guilt verdict be even possible?



Seriously?  because every a cop gets a free murder as long as their partner sticks with them and carries a stolen throw-away piece they can put in the victims hand.  If this had happened when she was on duty, you'd have never heard about it.  This ain't to say she's guilty of anything more than involuntary manslaughter, but that's the way it is with cops....We expect them to be heroic but they're mostly not heroic at all.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 3, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Sure d1c sucker



Projecting again are we, butt boy?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

20 Outrageous Examples That Show How Political Correctness Is Taking Over America – The Truth


----------



## pknopp (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



 From forensic evidence it isn't a fact he ever had a chance to do what she said.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Amber Guyger was justified in shooting black man, Dallas ex-police chief says



 This is why we are changing the idea that the police should investigate themselves.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 3, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Male heads being generally larger leads me to think their brains are larger on average as well. When I say the women are smarter I'm referring mainly to emotional intelligence. More reason to have women working anywhere they please and paid at least the same as men per hour.


----------



## Dana7360 (Oct 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...




The reason why that person can't understand that is because that person doesn't think that way.

Since the victim is black they don't look at the actions. They look at the person. 

In their mind since the victim is black, that means the person is a criminal and the murder is justified. 

Funny, that same person claimed earlier in this thread that it wasn't a mistake or accident. The woman meant to shoot the man thinking he was an intruder.

Normal adults don't see things through such twisted views.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 3, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Fun story


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> 
> The judge is a large, belching, yawning, stretching black woman named Tammy Kemp.  So far she has ignored a defense motion for mistrial since the DA defied a court order and gave the media an interview about the case, poisoning the jury pool.  She has allowed a favorable picture of the victim to be placed in front of the jury.  She has denied the defense expert testimony from police officers and experts in police shootings three times, not allowing the defense to defend their client.  She's sure to get a conviction the way she's run this trial and sure to be overturned on appeal.  It's obvious she wants to put this little white women in a prison at the mercy of her fellow-gigantic soul sisters.
> 
> ...



How is 'favorable pictures of the victim' something that shouldn't be done?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Or......this cop killed a man eating ice cream in his own apartment. And people things that wrong.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 3, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


MURDER iscall about intent.

You white haters overstepped  and this will be appealed. Murder is the issue. This is NOT "MURDER"


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 3, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > So she goes into his apartment by accident and shoots him.  How could a not guilt verdict be even possible?
> ...


Remember, in


> Texas's felony murder rule, codified in Texas Penal Code § 19.02(b)(3),[1] states that a person commits murder if he "commits or attempts to commit a felony, other than manslaughter, and in the course of and in furtherance of the commission or attempt, or in immediate flight from the commission or attempt, he commits or attempts to commit an act clearly dangerous to human life that causes the death of an individual."


Attempt, attempt, commit, attempt, spam, sausage, egg, and spam. Not much "intent" innit. 

commit felony (illegally enter) + kill (cause death of someone) = MURDER


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 3, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Huh


----------



## Dana7360 (Oct 3, 2019)

evenflow1969 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...




I love places like that. 

We have some here where I live. 

I wish more people had those places and actually went there. Maybe we wouldn't have so many angry and hateful people.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



Most rational people would agree that a cop killing a man eating ice cream in his own apartment would be wrong. 

Which is why the cop was convicted for killing a man eating ice cream in his own apartment.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 3, 2019)

These are not rational people so one must say the man was trying to eat ice cream. not eating it, because technically he hadn't started yet according to the testimony. This is the kind of pointless nitpicking that decides everything in their little minds. On another note..

Having to worry about being killed just for walking into the wrong residence is no place to love.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> These are not rational people so one must say the man was trying to eat ice cream. not eating it, because technically he hadn't started yet according to the testimony. This is the kind of pointless nitpicking that decides everything in their little minds. On another note..
> 
> Having to worry about being killed just for walking into the wrong residence is no place to love.



The victim wasn't in the wrong residence. He was in his own apartment when the cop straight up murdered him. 

Rational people would agree that's wrong. Which is why she was convicted.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 3, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...





Rigby5 said:


> Unfortunately this also brings up the question of size.
> In the past, there was a minimal height and weight requirement so that police would be strong enough to not have to rely on their gun. Was it a bad idea to eliminate this so that more women could join the force?


Imho, it would be a mistake to exclude half the population from any job as important as public safety; however, it is interesting to ask if events in Ferguson would have turned out differently if an officer the size of Amber Guyger had encountered Mike Brown?




Shooting of Michael Brown - Wikipedia


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Ew, haters just hating up a storm here! Such sore losers, tsk, tsk!
> ...


They nailed it this time

Justice was served


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


She had a choice to either assess the situation and ask why he was eating ice cream in her apartment or step out and call for help

She chose....Shoot


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yup. Were this an average citizen, it would still be utterly wrong and worthy of serious punishment. But she was a cop......and had received extensive training.  Making her hideously poor judgment even less excusable.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> *HARD TRUTH: More Law Enforcement Officers Killed Each Year Than Young Black Men By White Cops*
> 
> *HARD TRUTH: More Law Enforcement Officers Killed Each Year Than Young Black Men By White Cops*



HARD TRUTH: Amber Guyger killed a man in his own apartment while he was eating ice cream


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Not a lie
> ...


They clearly showed the round went from his heart into his intestine. 
Showing a downward trajectory to a sitting subject

Medical Examiner showing where the bullet entered Botham Jean’s body and where the bullet came to rest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://on.nbcdfw.com/SWnZltY 







I thought you said you watched the trial?


----------



## WillPower (Oct 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> HARD TRUTH: Amber Guyger killed a man in his own apartment while he was eating ice cream



What flavor? c'mon....let's see if you get one thing right about a trial you didn't watch.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You said it was an upward angle before (post #1092)....was it a magic bullet like the one that hit JFK?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


She said he was coming at her
The victim was seated


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


I showed you the picture.
The bullet is entering his chest and moving downward

I thought you said you watched the trial


----------



## WillPower (Oct 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> I showed you the picture.
> The bullet is entering his chest and moving downward
> 
> I thought you said you watched the trial



You said upward before....having trouble remembering your lies?....yeah, we've seen it before.  BTW, he was still taller than her sitting down...poof, another RWer fantasy pops like a balloon hitting a power line.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 3, 2019)

Upward angle from "the couch"  to shooter = "downward trajectory" of bullet "to a sitting subject."

Ain't rocket science, but apparently ya gotta paint by numbers for these morons.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 3, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I showed you the picture.
> ...



 No he wasn't.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I showed you the picture.
> ...


Now you are just making shit up

Are you making it up that you watched the trial?


----------



## WillPower (Oct 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Now you are just making shit up
> 
> Are you making it up that you watched the trial?



I get it....you're just trying to outlast everybody else in my thread.  Haven't I told you to get lost several times?  Little wonder you can't hold a job with that attitude.  BTW, you're white as dirty snow and no negro is going to stop beating you because you claim you're a demoncRAT...just a friendly reminder in case you get jiggy and hit on a black girl.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Now you are just making shit up
> ...


No, seriously
You claim to have watched the whole thing and then make errors on what happened

You are a sham, nobody believes you


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Now you are just making shit up
> ...


It's a clear sign of failure when a poster drops their thread argument and just personally attacks another poster.   A CLEAR sign of failure.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


There was no threat to her, she was the threat in the situation. She got what she deserved now move on.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> And a SWAT team shows up because they got the wrong address.
> 
> How do you respond? Like a FOOL, or do you OBEY and work it out TOMORROW when you're still alive?



What are you babbling about?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Now you are just making shit up
> ...




What does any of that nonsense have to do with the thread topic?


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 3, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > In the past, there was a minimal height and weight requirement so that police would be strong enough to not have to rely on their gun. Was it a bad idea to eliminate this so that more women could join the force?
> ...



I was not thinking of bullies or wimps, but that when Amber saw the Black man larger than she was, she obviously was scared.  
Being scared for her life is likely why she shot.
But the question is whether or not a person who was physically larger would be less likely to be frightened, and therefore less likely to shoot?
Would a larger person have less need to rely on a gun and be able to rely on physical self defense measures instead?


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



That only applies to traffic, and that is because you contractually agree to give police and crossing guards authority over you when you are driving.
It is a condition for them giving you a driver's license.
That is NOT true when you are not driving.
Then police have no authority beyond what anyone has.
You can tell that is true because there is no place that authority could come from.
We are the source of all authority, and we hire the police, so they are our servants, and inferior to us, working only on our authority we delegate to them.

But for example, a cop comes up to you on the sidewalk and asks you your name, you do not have to comply.
There is no legal authority for police to do anything that any ordinary citizens can not also do.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Eating ice cream is very relevant, because it means he was sitting down on his couch, with a spoon in one hand and a bowl in the other. 
That contradicts the claim by Amber that he was standing and moving towards her.

{... Guyger testified at trial that she thought she was entering her own apartment when she shot Jean and claimed he was coming toward her; however, prosecutors said he was either cowering or getting up from his own sofa when shot. ...}

And whether both shots hit or not, she said she fired 2 shots at the "kill zone".

{... Throughout the encounter, Guyger said, she followed her training, from the commands she said she shouted at Jean to the two shots, or “double-tap” she fired at him. ...}


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 3, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



https://www.quora.com/What-constitutes-a-lawful-order


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 3, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Now you are just making shit up
> ...



This post is a sure sign he is wupping your arse.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 3, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



The links says:
{...
Generally speaking, a lawful order is one that a police officer can legally issue and enforce.  That's very circular logic, but it's the easiest way to explain it.

Let's start with the process, without getting into any details:

You and a police officer are in the same area.
The police officer tells you to do something, or to stop doing something you are already doing.
You do not comply.
The officer arrests you for failing to comply with his/her order.
You go to trial and the judge says, "Yes, the officer was giving a lawful order," or, "No, the officer's order was not lawful."
...}

That does not at all imply that police have any exceptional authority, and we know they can't because we are their source of authority, and we can't give them authority we do not already have ourselves.
So when a store owner yells to a shoplifter to "stop or I will shoot", that is just as lawful as any order a cop yells.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 3, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> [
> So when a store owner yells to a shoplifter to "stop or I will shoot", that is just as lawful as any order a cop yells.



And one would hope, unless the shop owner's life is in immediate danger, that if they did shoot and kill a shoplifter running away, they'd get 10 or more years in the pokey.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 3, 2019)

Dr Grump said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Depends on the state, but the whole point of the Stand Your Ground law is that you are also allowed to use deadly force to protect possessions as well as your safety.
In most states, you would only be charged when you shoot a thief trying to escape with your property, is if it was not actually your property.

When you yell, "Stop thief", that is a lawful order if on your property.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 3, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Depends on the state, but the whole point of the Stand Your Ground law is that you are also allowed to use deadly force to protect possessions as well as your safety.
> In most states, you would only be charged when you shoot a thief trying to escape with your property, is if it was not actually your property.
> 
> When you yell, "Stop thief", that is a lawful order if on your property.



Interesting. Bit archaic, but there you go.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> It Matters That Amber Guyger’s Jury Was Diverse
> 
> 
> So the truth comes out now about just how one-sided and racist the prosecution of brave officer, Amber Guyger, actually was. Not only was the judge a fat black racist (no doubt a Black Lives Matter operative) -- but now we have news that the jury themselves were nothing but a bunch of racists who obviously have a deep seated hatred for whites.
> ...



Um, no.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 3, 2019)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> She got 10 years..pretty standard sentence for manslaughter...and shockingly low for Murder...i guess the jury had some sympathy for her. Hardly the howling mob of non-whites
> convicting just because the defendant was white..and a cop.
> 
> Jury Sentences Amber Guyger To 10 Years In Prison
> ...



yeah, that was my take too. 10 years was in the realm of reasonable.

I was really impressed by his brother who asked to hug the defendant after her sentencing. It ws a beautiful moment. That's a man who is genuinely walking the walk of Christianity


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 3, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Yes. That's part of what I was saying. It should be well understood by adults that bigger generally means stronger and certainly heavier. A big enough oaf could potentially kill you or me just by falling on us by accident. It's normal to be initially scared when encountering big strangers. They clearly present a physical risk so fight or flight is our instinctive response. Moreso for children. Moreso for the small and weak. For those completely inexperienced with self-defense. The bigger/stronger you are, the less frightened you need be. The more experienced in self-defense. Obviously frightened least if fresh, calm, well trained, and carrying a loaded gun prior to the encounter no matter what else. Presuming that situation might begin to make sense if we could count on people carrying loaded firearms around all day to remain that frosty 99.999% of the time instead of say a more realistic 25% estimate. Absolute insanity otherwise as we've seen.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> {... Throughout the encounter, Guyger said, she followed her training, from the commands she said she shouted at Jean to the two shots, or “double-tap” she fired at him. ...}


Of course. She'd be nuts to say otherwise. Lawyer apparently didn't coach her not to offer shooting to kill though.. TWICE! Fact is she had no business walking around with a loaded gun at the ready after work. Nobody pays taxes to support one's off the clock small man or vigilante hero fantasies.

Guyger's paying for our collective gun culture tolerance. I think that's where the hugging and forgiveness comes from. Victim's families. Judges after conviction. We all know deep down this is FUBAR. Not a thing that can be blamed on the negligence of just one or two people.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 4, 2019)

Dr Grump said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Perhaps we should be giving such people awards for exercising good judgement and restraint. The fewer living with having killed someone on their conscience the better.


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 4, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> If all true the Judge is a problem BUT how often have YOU mistaken someone else's home for yours?


Stuff like that happens. I've tried to open a door on someone else's car thinking it was mine more than once. It makes more sense that it was an accident as claimed than that she was trying a novel way to murder her downstairs neighbor and get away with it.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > If all true the Judge is a problem BUT how often have YOU mistaken someone else's home for yours?
> ...



Exactly.....the stoopids on here sound like someone trying to write a cheap crime story.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

evenflow1969 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



That is only known by hindsight....she did not have the ability to engage in hindsight...she was living and acting in real time....aka....believing she was in her own apartment in the presence of a intruder....naturally and reasonably she was thus subjected to being in reasonable fear of her life as would anyone in such a scenario...all you monday morning quarterbackers are simply using hindsight to condemn her and also not understanding how quickly all of it transpired...she had to make a decision of life or death in a couple of seconds in a dark apartment which she honestly believed to be her own....to understand her actions you have to understand what was going on in her head.

Very easy to sit back after everything has transpired and all the facts are known and with such hindsight oh...but she was not really in danger.   Get real morons.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> That is only known by hindsight....she did not have the ability to engage in hindsight...she was living and acting in real time....aka....believing she was in her own apartment in the presence of a intruder....naturally and reasonably she was thus subjected to being in reasonable fear of her life as would anyone in such a scenario...



"Oh my God, he has ICE CREAM!!!!  Get him!"  



TheGreenHornet said:


> all you monday morning quarterbackers are simply using hindsight to condemn her and also not understanding how quickly all of it transpired...she had to make a decision of life or death in a couple of seconds in a dark apartment which she honestly believed to be her own....to understand her actions you have to understand what was going on in her head.



What was going on in her head was she was thinking about fucking her married partner, and wasn't paying attention to where she was, so she blundered into someone else's apartment.  

and then she killed someone for absolutely no good reason.  

Then she tried to lie about it.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > That is only known by hindsight....she did not have the ability to engage in hindsight...she was living and acting in real time....aka....believing she was in her own apartment in the presence of a intruder....naturally and reasonably she was thus subjected to being in reasonable fear of her life as would anyone in such a scenario...
> ...


You realise you've  offered NOTHING of substance but snarky comments.

Try harder to defend your indefensible position


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


I think the question is.......would a person who was unarmed have been scared for their life?

An unarmed person would have just walked away and called 911 
Maybe ask why the person was there

Because she was armed, she felt the need to defend her turf


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Because she was armed, she felt the need to defend her turf


Only.. outside this magic bubble,.. this _intent-is-everything_ lalaland,.. back in reality,.. she was assaulting a man on his own turf,.. because she was being a reckless idiot with a gun.  Have gun, will likely fuck up now and then. _Oopsies! Sorry! Wasn't me! Not my fault!_


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Trespassing is not stand your ground


----------



## Crixus (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




That makes no difference. If I'm showing off my gun and it go's off and kills someone I am exposed to criminal charges. If I have a pit bull and it eats a kid at the dog park I am exposed to criminal charges. If I have a horse (and I have actually seen this one) and it gets loose, runs into traffic, causes an accident I am exposed to criminal charges. If I own a bar and I over serve a customer and they leave and kill someone I am exposed to criminal charges. None of those examples are deliberate acts, but I can be held criminally liable in any one of those. And you miss the question she answered that pretty much ended it for Guyger. That was "did you intend to kill Mr. Jean"? So I don't say she got out of her car, sent a pic of her titties to work dude then decided to go shoot some black dude. Anyone who does is retarded and weak. I am saying she fucked up and a man died. When this happens the person who did the shooting is held to account.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...




That depends. "Stand your ground" is very weird. Look at George Zimmerman. He chased the guy down and shot him and walked. Texas isn't as free wheeling with it as Florida is. Had Zimmerman and tryvon been here Zimmerman would be in TDC.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 4, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > That is only known by hindsight....she did not have the ability to engage in hindsight...she was living and acting in real time....aka....believing she was in her own apartment in the presence of a intruder....naturally and reasonably she was thus subjected to being in reasonable fear of her life as would anyone in such a scenario...
> ...





Blah, I have to agree. As a police officer, she is expected to be a cut above. She should be reasonably expected to be aware of her surroundings. At least enough to know when she looked up to notice that the picture on her walls aren't hers, the couch is t where it typically is, or even the same color. It's wrong on ALL sides to make this a race issue. It was a horrible accident.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2019)

Crixus said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


It all comes down to accountability for your actions

You own the gun, you make the decisions
If you make a bad decision, even with good intent, you will be held accountable.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




When I got my CCW they spent a day drilling that into our heads.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 4, 2019)

Maybe, the police should not be allowed to work such long hours if they are going to claim they are too tired to act rationally after a 13 1/2 hour shift.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 4, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Maybe, the police should not be allowed to work such long hours if they are going to claim they are too tired to act rationally after a 13 1/2 hour shift.




That's another thing that sucks about this. Not enough cops so the ones they got work way to long, but no one will be a cop because they don't want to end up on the news for this type of crap.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 4, 2019)

> Dennis fired one round and struck Bergan, killing him instantly, according to the sheriff.
> 
> “Our investigation has revealed that this was totally accidental, it was a really sad occurrence, and that no charges are warranted in this case,” Sheriff Johnson said.


_My ground! My round! Wait?

Oopsies!_


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



That is a very broad statement...so broad as to be irrelevant.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Crixus said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Yes it was a accident and a horrible tragedy for all involved.  

The apartment was dark...thus making it more likely that she would not immediately realize she was not in her own apartment...also all this happened very quickly...most on here miss that....she only had a couple of seconds from the time she went through the door to make a life or death decision....so many on here do not know the facts nor the law.

Bottome Line:  She was wrongfully convicted of murder.  i would not complain too much if she had been charged with negligent homicide....but this was definitely not murder.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Crixus said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



More lies....you know nothing about the George Zimmerman case and do not come on here pretending you do.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Crixus said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



This was not a case of murder to begin with....definitely not murder.  One could reasonably argue for manslaughter or negligent homicide....but definitely not murder.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


How would she know he was bigger, she shot him while he was still seated.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 4, 2019)

> Commissioner Christine Coulter says based on the evidence, investigators believe the victim was an innocent bystander.
> 
> "It certainly didn't look like she was the intended target. It didn't seem like she was involved in anything that would lead to her being shot. It's truly what keeps you up at night," said Coulter.



_Oopsies!_


----------



## bodecea (Oct 4, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


You just made nothing of substance....except a snarky comment...in reply to a post actually talking about the thread topic.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



It has been shown over and over she was a innocent trespasser.  

The only things up for argument was whether or not she used excessive force and or was she in reasonable fear of her life?

The problem we see on here is too many have no ability for analytical thinking.

To understand whether or not she was in reasonable fear of her life one has to consider her state of mind.

That is the big mistake most make...with the benefit of hindsight and lack of knowledge on the law of self defense they come to erroneous conclusions and ignore her state of mind which is critical to this case.

Again....no way this was a case of murder....manslaughter or negligent homicide at most....that would even be a stretch.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 4, 2019)

> Police said 17-year-old Bobby Lane was in an area of thick foliage when a friend accidentally shot Lane, thinking he was a deer.


_Blam! Blam! Yeah! You dead!
Oopsies!
Tragic Accident! Mistake! Wasn't me!_


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



Not true...that was debunked.  His fate was sealed when he ignored her command to show his hands and began to advance on her.

She was a well trained police officer and acted in accordance with dept. guidelines.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Pretty simple

You pull the trigger, you are accountable for the outcome


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 4, 2019)

> A Texas sheriff on Friday said the death of a 6-year-old boy struck by a stray bullet in an officer-involved shooting was a “tragic accident” and police officers had been following proper protocols.


_OMG, what are the odds? This. Never. Happens!

Oopsies!_


----------



## bodecea (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Not so innocent.  She killed the homeowner while he was sitting eating ice cream.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Oct 4, 2019)

I haven't even been following this issue for one second but this woman walks into the wrong apartment and shoots the man she finds there?  She didn't instantly realize she was in someone else's home the minute she walked through the door?
That seems bizarre.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 4, 2019)

> A toddler found a handgun and fatally shot himself. His case is one of at least 73 accidental child deaths involving a gun in 2018


_Oopsies! How in the hell!?
Safety = No Accident!_


----------



## flewism (Oct 4, 2019)

She is guilty of unjustifiably taking the life of an innocent man, her state of mind is her problem.

 Botham Jean is only guilty of getting up off his own couch.  She silently as she could entered his apartment with gun drawn,  confronted him, he was attempting get up off the couch and she double tapped him.

The evidence points to that, we only have her word that she stated "let me see your hands"

She never called for backup prior to entering the apartment with her weapon drawn.   She didn't call 911 either if she thought someone had broke in to "HER" apartment prior to entering, she called 911 after she shot him.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 4, 2019)

Also didn't attempt first aid.



> In the United States, over 1.69 million kids age 18 and under are living in households with loaded and unlocked firearms, setting the scene for possible tragedy if
> firearms are not locked and stored properly.


_Oopsies!
So much "tragedy"..
I can't help thinking there's a pattern here?_


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 4, 2019)

flewism said:


> She is guilty of unjustifiably taking the life of an innocent man, her state of mind is her problem.
> 
> Botham Jean is only guilty of getting up off his own couch.  She silently as she could entered his apartment with gun drawn,  confronted him, he was attempting get up off the couch and she double tapped him.
> 
> ...


You're the first I read here (but predicted) that the left sees her as a white woman who purposely set out to kill a black man. Most of you believe it, even if you're not willing to actually say it


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 4, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> flewism said:
> 
> 
> > She is guilty of unjustifiably taking the life of an innocent man, her state of mind is her problem.
> ...


Yep, short blonde whites see black people through doors doncha know!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> flewism said:
> 
> 
> > She is guilty of unjustifiably taking the life of an innocent man, her state of mind is her problem.
> ...


Show where anyone said that


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 4, 2019)

Boy how she inserts the whole foot like that! Are you even on "the left", flewy?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 4, 2019)

> The girl's mother videotaped her daughter trying out the Uzi, and said she watched as the gun recoiled and her daughter lost control of it. The girl reportedly said the Uzi was "too much" for her after she fired the weapon and was unable to control the muzzle rise, causing the barrel to be directed at Vacca. Vacca is believed to have died from a single shot to the head.


_Oops! Sorry!_


----------



## flewism (Oct 4, 2019)

What can I say, there is a first time for everything.


----------



## flewism (Oct 4, 2019)

Some people believe her errors and confusion diminishes  her accountability of her actions, I do not.  She should be thankful she only got 10 year obviously the jury took pity on her stupidity.  She will do 8 years minimum if she is a considered  dedicated prisoner.  She should serve every day of that.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 4, 2019)

9,658 views......


----------



## Common Sense Dude (Oct 4, 2019)

WillPower, this has nothing to do with race, nor should it.

Why did she get off on the wrong floor and walk into the wrong apartment?  She was too busy glaring at her goddamn phone and the sexting messages with her partner.  Had she been paying attention to where she was going instead of staring at her phone, this likely would have never happened.

In the end she got what she deserved, except I think it should have been a harsher sentence.  She was found guilty of murder which deserves more than 10 years behind bars.  There's a price to pay for being distracted by a worthless cell phone especially when you kill someone.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



 She could still be standing there and there would not be a life or death situation.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 4, 2019)

Common Sense Dude said:


> WillPower, this has nothing to do with race, nor should it


The family's lawyer disagrees. This is about black vengeance


----------



## Common Sense Dude (Oct 4, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Common Sense Dude said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower, this has nothing to do with race, nor should it
> ...



We need to put aside any personal racist bias. It's about a woman not concentrating on where she was going all because of her obsession with sexting and her stupid phone. If she had enough sense to put away her fucking phone and pay attention to real life, the killing likely would have never happened.

People are too obsessed with their phones and it's resulting in more tragedies like this.  Race is not an issue here.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 4, 2019)

Welcome to USMB, Common Sense Dude. I'm all about stuff making sense myself. Unfortunately, we disagree already. While also no fan of this hand poke technology, I can't blame anyone for being self-distracted while walking or entering a door, tired after a long day at work. No, the real problem here is allowing such fearful pansies to walk around with loaded weapons. This wasn't the first time she fucked up either.


----------



## Common Sense Dude (Oct 4, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Welcome to USMB, Common Sense Dude. I'm all about stuff making sense myself. Unfortunately, we disagree already. While also no fan of this hand poke technology, I can't blame anyone for being self-distracted while walking or entering a door, tired after a long day at work. No, the real problem here is allowing such fearful pansies to walk around with loaded weapons. This wasn't the first time she fucked up either.



Thanks for the welcome.

Guyger was a police officer and apparently carrying a gun legally.  Again, not the issue.

These so-called smart phones are an issue, maybe not so much the phones themselves but the people who can't take their eyes off them while walking or even driving.  It is all about being distracted and not paying attention.

We've seen more crashes and more incidents like this one in the last few years all because someone was distracted. In most cases it was the result of checking their phones for a text message or whatever.

And the fact that she was sexting with another officer, that alone should be a violation of the police department's code of conduct, enough to fire her sorry ass.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 4, 2019)

Common Sense Dude said:


> She was a police officer and obviously carrying a gun legally. Again, not the issue.


Oh, legal so "not the issue", LOL. While sexting another cop off duty is what, illegal?? Common Sense??


----------



## Common Sense Dude (Oct 4, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Common Sense Dude said:
> 
> 
> > She was a police officer and obviously carrying a gun legally. Again, not the issue.
> ...



You're taking it out of context.  Carrying a gun is not only legal but it's a constitutional right. You may not agree or like that fact but it's true.

Let me put it this way. If she was paying attention and walked into her own apartment to be confronted by someone in there illegally, she would've had the right to use deadly force under Texas law.  It's called the Castle Doctrine.  It has limitations, such as shooting someone outside the dwelling.  You certainly aren't allowed to walk into someone else's residence and open fire.

What this bitch did amounted to a murder and she was rightfully charged. I just wish the sentence was longer than 10 years. 

Hopefully she will be without a smart phone in prison. Holy shit, what will she do without her precious phone?  I'd personally like to take it from her and smash it into a billion pieces.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2019)

Common Sense Dude said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to USMB, Common Sense Dude. I'm all about stuff making sense myself. Unfortunately, we disagree already. While also no fan of this hand poke technology, I can't blame anyone for being self-distracted while walking or entering a door, tired after a long day at work. No, the real problem here is allowing such fearful pansies to walk around with loaded weapons. This wasn't the first time she fucked up either.
> ...


It ultimately came down to pulling the trigger without an inescapable threat

The man was sitting down eating ice cream. She should have assessed the situation before she fired


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 4, 2019)

Common Sense Dude said:


> And the fact that she was sexting with another officer, that alone should be a violation of the police department's code of conduct, enough to fire her sorry ass


You sound like the pharisees who "caught a WOMAN in the act of adultery" (seemed to me, it takes 2). The guy didnt seem to be an issue to the pharisees".

Are you a pharisee?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> The man was sitting down eating ice cream. She should have assessed the situation before she fired


Was he sitting in the dark when she opened "her" door?  Was he REALLY sitting, or was he up and approaching her? What do YOU Really Know?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> ..all you monday morning quarterbackers are simply using hindsight to condemn her and also not understanding how quickly all of it transpired...she had to make a decision of life or death in a couple of seconds in a dark apartment which she honestly believed to be her own...


No, she didn't.. have "to make a decision of life or death." Which should be obvious simply by considering the worst possible case scenario. Say it was her apartment. She sensed a monster lurking inside. Back away.. Call 911.. With the phone you're holding.. Duh!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Being 'accountable' in this case does not equate to murder.

In fact she did nothing illegal whatsoever.

But for the sake of community relations and to prevent a black riot...maybe she should have been fired. 

The bottom line is simply that accidents happen and a lot of times with terrible consequences....this incident was one of those.

Unfortunately, now the state has added to the tragedy by ruining the life of someone else....purely to placate the negroes.

The family is going to get a lot of money...no doubt.  I think the apt. complex should be sued big time...they were the ones more responsible for this tragedy than anyone.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 4, 2019)

Common Sense Dude said:


> Carrying a gun is not only legal but it's a constitutional right. You may not agree or like that fact but it's true.


No, it's simply irrelevant. She had many options. Not carrying a loaded weapon while off work was one.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The man was sitting down eating ice cream. She should have assessed the situation before she fired
> ...


All we know is what the coroner reported

He was bent over in a sitting or fetal position
He was not approaching


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


It was not an accident
She fired on purpose without knowing what her target was


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Let me ask you one question..........If she had been in her own apartment and was confronted with a intruder....would it have been a good shoot?


----------



## Common Sense Dude (Oct 4, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Common Sense Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Carrying a gun is not only legal but it's a constitutional right. You may not agree or like that fact but it's true.
> ...



But being glued to a cell phone and not being aware of her surroundings isn't relevant?   Being distracted and entering the wrong apartment is pretty dumbass, especially for a cop.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



These type scenarios are not like the movies where forensics are always correct.  

How many folks would contnue sitting on the couch eating when a uniformed police officer with gun drawn is walking through his door?  Not credible that he would have done so...and evidence was presented to debunk the coroner.

We only have the word of the officer to go by and it rings true.  She had been a good police officer for years...people do not change overnight and turn into a cold blooded killer.

This was a miscarriage of justice and very likely to be nullified on appeal.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


"Bent over in a sitting or fetal position" -- as in getting up and charging the intruder?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Common Sense Dude said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Common Sense Dude said:
> ...



Well, you have to remember as has been presented numerous times already....over a hundred other people that are known of had gotten confused and gone to the wrong apartment.   Obviously there was a big problem in that complex because all the apartments looked the same...and there were not adequate signs to keep folks from getting confused.

And then............add on to the top of that she was very tired having worked a 13 hr. shift.  Accidents happen...but the bottom line is she was a innocent trespasser and the black guy should have listened to her command to show his hands.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Exactly....the state conspired to convict this woman to prevent blacks from rioting.  A political show trial.


----------



## Common Sense Dude (Oct 4, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Common Sense Dude said:
> 
> 
> > And the fact that she was sexting with another officer, that alone should be a violation of the police department's code of conduct, enough to fire her sorry ass
> ...



The guy didn't open fire on an innocent person due to being distracted by text messages.  She did. 

In all fairness, both of them should have been reprimanded or fired for sexual misconduct.  But that's not the issue here.


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 4, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, 23% never _entered_ the wrong apartment and no one believably said that. Do all the keys work all the doors?
> ...




That's not his M.O.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Common Sense Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Carrying a gun is not only legal but it's a constitutional right. You may not agree or like that fact but it's true.
> ...



A lot of police carry loaded weapons when off duty if not most....they never know when they might be confronted with someone they may have arrested or sent to jail and thus want revenge.  

Your statement is one of the lamest I have seen on this subject.


----------



## Billiejeens (Oct 4, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Unless they benefit whitey.


----------



## Common Sense Dude (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Common Sense Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



So, they got confused and went to the wrong apartment. Did those hundred others open fire on an innocent person?  

Sure, let's blame the apartment complex for the incident because all the apartments look alike and there weren't adequate signs to warn all the dumbasses who can't pay attention. So fucking ridiculous. 

And boo hoo, she worked a 13-hour shift and was tired.  Wah wah. That makes me feel soooo sorry for the poor little woman. That was justified for her to enter someone else's apartment and commit murder, huh? 

The black guy didn't need to obey her command. He was in his own apartment doing nothing wrong. She lost her job and will be behind bars for her stupid mistake.  Serves her right.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


No

He could have had a legitimate reason to be in her apartment, he was not threatening her and was eating ice cream


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > ..all you monday morning quarterbackers are simply using hindsight to condemn her and also not understanding how quickly all of it transpired...she had to make a decision of life or death in a couple of seconds in a dark apartment which she honestly believed to be her own...
> ...




Anyone that confronts an intruder in their apartment must consider the reality that their life either is or may be on the line.

In such a scenario you may be willing to gamble with your life...but do not expect others to do so.  

 Everyone has a legal right to engage in self defense.  If she had backed out of the apartment and got on the phone that would have given the guy a big opportunity to follow her and attack her whilst she was on the phone....which is what happened to Z...he had a pistol and should have had it out.

A police officer is charged with enforcing the law....she acted appropriately and certainly legally.

This case should be a lesson to all blacks...listen to and obey police officers.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No worker would be in the apartment with the lights turned off....what poor judgement you have.

His  mere presence in the mind of a reasonable person would have been a threat.  Especially since he refused to obey her order of......show me your hands.

Most people have better sense than to disobey a police officer in uniform with his gun trained on you.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


At best, he may have started to rise from the couch

Not an aggressive act and definitely not moving towards her as she claimed


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 4, 2019)

Common Sense Dude said:


> The black guy didn't need to obey her command


Nope. But if he did, he'd be alive today.

When ANYONE (especially a uniformed cop) has a gun on you, SMART people think long and hard about their immediate responses.

He made a stupid choice.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Common Sense Dude said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Common Sense Dude said:
> ...



How many are willing to die to abstain from following the legal order of a policemen?    You are being ridiculous.....I doubt any of the others who went to the wrong apartment found one with a open door and the lights out nor were they police officers.
Get real.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Common Sense Dude said:
> 
> 
> > The black guy didn't need to obey her command
> ...



No doubt about that.


----------



## Common Sense Dude (Oct 4, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Common Sense Dude said:
> 
> 
> > The black guy didn't need to obey her command
> ...



She made far more stupid choices:  being obsessed with text messages instead of paying attention, entering the wrong apartment, and then the ultimate stupid choice - murder.

The whore is worthless and deserves to rot.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Your life was not on the line nor were you there....you simply agree with the fake news folks because that is how you are indoctrinated.  

She was a well trained police officer with years of good service...no rookie and there was no problem with her credibility.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Common Sense Dude said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


We have no idea what she said as she entered the apartment or if she said anything. 
She was allowed to frame the encounter to best justify the shooting. 
The dead man was not


----------



## Common Sense Dude (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Common Sense Dude said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



I don't care if she was a cop. That's not the issue. Police officers make mistakes too and their mistakes shouldn't be excused or taken lightly just because they're officers of the law.

It all comes down to her being dead wrong for her actions, and she ruined her life because of it.  It's her own fault.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Common Sense Dude said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Common Sense Dude said:
> ...



Nonsense you have no evidence she was obsessed with anything...and you have no idea what constitutes murder.

Bottome line you are dumbass and probably black thus no credibility or intelligence.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Common Sense Dude said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Common Sense Dude said:
> ...



Tommyrot..........she made a honest mistake....have you never  made a mistake?   

Some mistakes have no repercussion but some result in tragedies....look at all the folks that killed in traffic accidents because of some driver who was not paying attention..

As said before the most she should have been charged with was negligent homicide....definitely not murder.


----------



## Common Sense Dude (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Common Sense Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Ok, now I'm convinced you have absolutely no credibility or morals after sticking up for a convicted murderer and assuming I'm black.  

Not that it's any of your fucking business but I'm as white as ivory.  What the hell does race have anything to do with this issue anyway?  A killing is a killing and she is paying the price for it, rightfully so.

Defending a killer.  Hmmm, what does that make you?  A murderer yourself?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> It ultimately came down to pulling the trigger without an inescapable threat


Of course, but..


> She should have assessed the situation before she fired


Sure, and you could apply that reasoning all the way back to her deciding to get out of bed in the morning. No, allowed to continue carrying such effortless, instantaneous, lethal force, she was simply a disaster waiting to happen. If not this poor guy, she soon would have killed someone else most likely.


> {Aaah, lost the link} During sente{n}cing, prosecutors brought to court a bevy of social media posts in which Guyger appeared eager to exert dominance and expressed casual comfort shooting and killing human beings, exchanged racist ideas about black people and mocked the assassination of Martin Luther King Jr.


From civil case:


> 15. After opening the door to Jean’s apartment, Defendant Guyger stated in an interview with the Texas Rangers that she drew her service weapon and began issuing verbal commands to Jean, who was lawfully in his apartment. Jean attempted to comply by slowly arising from his seated position. Without any lawful justification to do so and not asking the questions that a reasonable well-trained officer would have, Defendant Guyger fired upon Jean, striking him in the chest although he was unarmed and not attempting to harm her or any other person. 16. After shooting Jean in his own apartment, Defendant Guyger began shouting additional commands to Jean. Jean plead out desperately inquiring why Defendant Jean shot him. Aware Jean was not committing a penal offense and that she had struck Jean with at least one round from her service weapon, Defendant Guyger called her attorney and 911 to report the shooting. In an attempt to cover-up for shooting Jean, Defendant Guyger allegedly made certain comments to Jean, knowing she was being recorded, who was then still suffering from the gunshot wound to his chest and in a great deal of pain. At no time did Defendant Guyger attempt to render emergency aid to Jean or take any lifesaving measures. Jean was allowed to remain on the ground as he struggled to survive in extreme pain.


----------



## Common Sense Dude (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Common Sense Dude said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



So you're defending the stupid assholes who make mistakes?  Why don't those stupid assholes simply pay attention?  Distraction is the main cause of all these mistakes, many of which are serious or deadly, and all of which are avoidable.

It's a matter of putting down your worthless device known as a smart phone.  These phones are not smart and neither are the idiots who carry them around and constantly glare at them to look at a text message. Sounds pretty desperate to do things like that.

Regardless, it's over and done with. She was charged with murder and there's nothing you bleeding hearts can do except get over yourselves.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Common Sense Dude said:
> ...



Police departments weed out liars....she had been a cop for years with no credibility problems....everything she says makes sense....no reason to doubt her.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 4, 2019)

Common Sense Dude said:


> What the hell does race have anything to do with this issue anyway?


The motivation in upping this accident to "murder." It doesnt fit the definition of murder.

I've shown you several times how this was a MOB VERDICT designed to appease the black mob.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


I’m not agreeing with “fake news folks”, I’m agreeing with the coroner who described a bullet entering his chest, piercing his heart and ending up in his intestines 
That shot cannot be made on someone advancing towards you

She said he was moving towards her. That claim is not credible


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


They did weed out a liar......they fired her
She said he was moving towards her, that makes no sense


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It ultimately came down to pulling the trigger without an inescapable threat
> ...



You need to understand she was shocked to find someone in her apartment...immediately feeling that her life might be in danger....and this intruder most likely a burglar in her mind definitely posed a threat....and then he refused to comply to her orders even though she had her pistol aimed at him...she was an experienced police officer well trained and everything she did was by the book.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He was probably angered that she was in his apartment.  Got up to kick her out of the apartment.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nonsense it was refuted and debunked in court.  The state was willing to lie in order to solve their problem of a white police officer killing a black in his own apartment.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



She had been a police officer for years with a clean record and no disciplinary problems.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> She had been a police officer for years with a clean record and no disciplinary problems.





> Last September, one of Amber Guyger’s friends told her that she should adopt a German Shepherd—although the dog “may be racist,” the friend texted. “It’s okay.. I’m the same,” Guyger replied.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Doesn’t sound anything like the man described in court


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


She was dating a married officer


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Most talk nice about the dead.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Irrelevant....if every body that committs adultury was sent to jail....there would be more folks in jail than out of jail....but of course if you are muslim I can understand your position.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > She had been a police officer for years with a clean record and no disciplinary problems.
> ...



Everyone is racist...certainly most intelligent people are racist.   Our founding fathers were racist...Abraham Lincoln was a white supremacits.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



That is not true.
Amber had been investigated for a previous shooting.
Amber Guyger Shot Suspect Uvaldo Perez Before Botham Jean | Heavy.com
{...
*Amber Guyger Shot Suspect Uvaldo Perez Before Botham Jean*

Amber Guyger, who was on the Dallas police force for four years and was involved in a previous shooting, ...
Stories posted online and a database of police shootings identified Amber Guyger as having been involved in a previous officer-involved shooting. In that one, the man lived and she was on duty, news reports show.

The Dallas Police Department’s website wrote in 2017, “The suspect in this offense has been identified as Uvaldo Perez L/M/46. He is being charged with Taking A Weapon from an Officer, Possession of Meth, Possession of Marijuana, and Parole Violation. Mr. Perez remains hospitalized at this time. The officer involved in this incident is Officer Amber Guyger, #10702. She is assigned to the Southeast Crime Response Team (CRT) and has been on the department for three years and six months.”

The police website included this description of the Perez shooting:

On May 12, 2017, at about 8:58 am, Dallas officers from the Crime Response Team responded to the 8300 block of Reva Street after receiving information from undercover officers that a wanted female was at the location. When the uniformed officers arrived, they observed the female they believed to be wanted sitting in the front passenger seat of a vehicle with a male sitting in the front driver seat and another male sitting in the back seat. While officers were attempting to identify the female passenger, the male passenger sitting in the rear seat exited the vehicle after being told repeatedly by officers to remain seated. The male suspect then engaged in a physical confrontation with the officers. The suspect was able to gain control of one of the officer’s taser causing an officer to draw their firearm and shoot the suspect. The suspect was transported to an area hospital where he is listed in stable condition. There were no officers injured. This incident will be documented on case number 106261-2017

Mundo Hispanico, a Spanish-language publication, also wrote a story on the Perez shooting. The translation indicates that police were searching for a woman and made a traffic stop. During it, Perez is accused of trying to take the officer’s taser, and it was at that point that he was shot. He was shot in the abdomen but was listed as being in stable condition.

Perez entered a plea deal and admitted the charges against him, receiving a two-year prison sentence. ...}

And it is very clear she is lying.
The door in the apartment are self locking.
They are a spring closed firedoor that can not be ajar as she claimed.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It was a good shoot...what is your point.....the perp took a officers weapon...what do you think?  that they should have stood around and waited for him to use it?  

Anyhow any time there is a shooting there is an investigation....thus just because there was an investigtion means nothing....she was cleared of any wrong doing.  

If the door was locked how did she get in?   You are one of the dumber ones on here....and that is saying a lot.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Common Sense Dude said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell does race have anything to do with this issue anyway?
> ...



It most certainly does fit the defintion of murder.
When you accept the privilege of carrying a gun in public, you agree to the higher standards where negligence is prosecuted as murder.  And rightfully so.  Carrying a gun in public is huge responsibility.
She knew what she had agreed to.  If she was not up to it, then she should not have agreed to take the job and the gun.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 4, 2019)

White female cop off duty gets stupid, becomes human and does something dumb. Of course, that was manslaughter. But if you are white and a cop,  no excuse. Jesus Christ, no wonder people are leaving the police force. They expect you to be god and be able to second guess everything...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Common Sense Dude said:
> ...



Carrying a gun does not make one legally subject to higher standards of any sort...all you need to do is get a license.

Carrying a gun or even owning a gun carries responsibility as does many other things such as driving a car etc.

you have no valid point.

She was a veteran cop of 4 yrs.  obviously, she was up to it.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

MaryL said:


> White female cop off duty gets stupid, becomes human and does something dumb. Of course, that was manslaughter. But if you are white and a cop,  no excuse. Jesus Christ, no wonder people are leaving the police force. They expect you to be god and be able to second guess everything...



I do not think she did anything wrong other than to be a innocent trespasser.  

You are definitely right that most folks want to believe cops should be super human.

Everyone makes mistakes....it is just human nature...


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



You are probably right that everyone is a racist even if they do not admit it, but people in responsible jobs are expected to know better.  No one is supposed to shoot someone else unless they see a weapon about to be wrongly used.
An off duty cop is under the same duty to retreat as anyone.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



No, the suspect was accused of only TRYING to grab a taser, not a gun, and not successfully.
Normally police should only be able to shoot if someone is attempting deadly force, not a taser.

Exactly, how did she get in?
I suspect she had a key, and her affair was not with a fellow officer.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > White female cop off duty gets stupid, becomes human and does something dumb. Of course, that was manslaughter. But if you are white and a cop,  no excuse. Jesus Christ, no wonder people are leaving the police force. They expect you to be god and be able to second guess everything...
> ...


I see the drive by shootings  black  thugs do  that kill little kids instead, and they rarely get caught. And that happens way more often than say, the Amber Gygers of the world. And were is the outrage at THAT?  Snitches get stitches, how about we address that instead?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



Again....you are another one that does not understand the law.  

I do understand why you think that...simply because the media for a long while now has preached hard that blacks that are unarmed should not be shot...ridiculous. 

 There are probably more folks killed by unarmed perps than armed perps.....every heard of strangulation or being beaten to death ...quite common.

Thus just because someone is unarmed does not mean they are not a threat...especially if they are bigger and stronger than the defendant....thus the law on self defense does not say the perp must be armed before you can use lethal force to defend your life.

The only requisite to use lethal force in self defense is that you must be in reasonable fear of your life or of great bodily harm.

Try and get your head arouond that...apparantly a lot of folks on here cannot.  We saw that in the Zimmerman case as well.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

MaryL said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



good point.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



I have a concealed carry license, and you ARE held to a higher standard when you have a gun on you all the time.
That is why they require classes.
Since you will have easy access to the weapon at all times, then it is like the professional boxer who is charged with murder if he kills someone with a punch that an ordinary person would not be charged with murder for.
And when you accept the license to carry a gun, you sign a contract that you will not use it just because you are afraid.

She obviously was not up to it or else she would not have shot.
Any ordinary person would not at all have shot in that situation.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Wow...talking about stoooopid  hehheh

Lookie here dumbo....a taser can be used to disable a police officer making it very easy then for the perp  to get his pistol and use it against him.

Now there might be a market out there for writing cheap fiction....you should check into that.   Why waste your time writing fiction on here when you might could make a buck writing it for the market.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > White female cop off duty gets stupid, becomes human and does something dumb. Of course, that was manslaughter. But if you are white and a cop,  no excuse. Jesus Christ, no wonder people are leaving the police force. They expect you to be god and be able to second guess everything...
> ...



Trespassing is never innocent.
And she obviously was absurdly reckless and irresponsible.
What she did wrong was to shoot without any provocation at all.
It has nothing at all to do with her being a cop.
Anyone who carries a firearm has to reach a higher standard.
That is why it takes classes, extensive background checks, and more stringent laws.
Shooting someone who had no weapon is not a mistake, but an extremely serious crime.
And no, it is not human nature to make mistakes.
Mistakes do happen, but when they harm others, you have to pay for those mistakes,
There are no do overs when you kill someone.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



I have two pistols and I was never required to sign a contract of any kind.  Maybe in some states...you got anything that supports your claim?  What state are you from?

If you punch someone and they die you can be charged with murder unless you were engaged in self defense.

I have heard the myth as many have that boxers have to register their hands as lethal weapons...pure fiction.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 4, 2019)

It seems that the  verdict on Gyger  was political/racial. We all know she overreacted and was stupid. If she was a  drunken Mexican illegal  and killed three people, it would have been deemed an unavoidable accident. Given three years with parole if that. Lets don't kid ourselves. This is punitive and political...


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...




You clearly do not know the law.
If someone tries to use their hands to kill you, then you are free to use your hands to try to kill them back.
You are NOT free to shoot them.
The law does NOT allow you to use a weapon if they do not use a weapon.
Being in fear of your life is not enough.  
And for you to have a reasonable fear for your life, the person has to already have committed a crime by trying to use a weapon on you.  
In this case, there was not a single clue of any possible violent or life threatening action by Jean.

And it is foolish to bring up the Zimmerman case, because not only was there lots of blood and images of broken skin, but most people thing the jury was wrong and Zimmerman was guilty.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> She obviously was not up to it or else she would not have shot.
> Any ordinary person would not at all have shot in that situation.



A police officer isn't trained to back away and even if she had, there was no cover in the hallway and always a chance of an innocent walking out into an exchange of gunfire.  Despite all the horseshit that's here in my thread, the fact of the matter is she believed she was confronting a burglar in her apartment.  She was tired, overburdened, NOT drunk, and scared.  The DA put her text messages and frivolous tweets in front of a jury which was NOT of her peers.  Her defense was neutered by a racist judge who made a fool of herself with her body language, mannerisms, and obvious racial bias.  When have you ever seen a PICTURE of a victim positioned in front of a jury day after day?  Her expert witnesses could have proven the victim was moving, not sitting eating his ice cream.  It was not allowed. WTF?  He yelled at her and moved forward toward her when it was obvious she was a police officer and had to obey her command or get smoked.  They both were culpable.....a few seconds of mayhem destroyed both lives.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...





Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Wrong..................What is INNOCENT TRESPASSER? definition of INNOCENT TRESPASSER (Black's Law Dictionary)

She was in reasonable fear of her life as in she thought she was in her apartment and confronted by an intruder/burglar or who knows what.

Again...it is not a crime in and of itself to shoot an unarmed person...this myth has been promoted by the media far and wide and they have convinced a lot of gullible people that it is true.

Animals do not make mistakes but all humans do.

Now of course this case was a tragedy for all concerned....but destroying another innocent life only doubles the tragedy.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



No, with at least 4 cops there, even if he succeeded in getting a taser, it would not have run any risk at all.
And the point is he never got the taser, so there was no valid reason to shoot him, at all.

There are many rumors connecting Amber and Jean.
Such as a previous noise complaint.
They knew each other.
Whether they were friendly or enemies, we will likely never know.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > She obviously was not up to it or else she would not have shot.
> ...



You do make some good points but I disagree with you on a few things.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

MaryL said:


> It seems that the  verdict on Gyger  was political/racial. We all know she overreacted and was stupid. If she was a  drunken Mexican illegal  and killed three people, it would have been deemed an unavoidable accident. Given three years with parole if that. Lets don't kid ourselves. This is punitive and political...



You got that right.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Rumors are just heresay...no evidence of that.

You really think a perp with a taser poses no danger to the officers.....get real.

There was an investigation...it was a good shoot.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> You clearly do not know the law.
> If someone tries to use their hands to kill you, then you are free to use your hands to try to kill them back.
> You are NOT free to shoot them.
> The law does NOT allow you to use a weapon if they do not use a weapon.
> ...



You clearly do not know the law.  If a person is assaulting you, you're under no obligation to match his method of assault.  If you think your life is in danger, you are entitled to use any means necessary to end the attack.  I taught Okinawan Karate for years and the question often came up, can I use these tactics in a fight?  Hell yes you can but remember a simple code.....do not fight to kill unless a weapon becomes involved...incapacitate before injury, injury before disfigurement, disfigurement before death.  In other words, it's your decision whether you break a wrist, or crush a windpipe, take an eye or break a nose....the decision you make, under fight or flight conditions, will be a result of what i taught you.  And before advanced techniques were taught in my dojos, it was my responsibility to learn if the personality in question should be given these skills....I took that very seriously.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Gyger made a mistake. Dumb, and shooting a guy eating ice-cream?  In his own house even. That wasn't self defense. I get it. I have done some dumb things too, and so have the rest of you. But then I have seen blacks do drive by shootings,  or seen them murder innocent people. for no obvious reason , statistically  in larger numbers than anyone else. So...where do you go with that?


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > She obviously was not up to it or else she would not have shot.
> ...



Police officers are SUPPOSED to be trained to back away to find cover, and Amber was NOT a police officer at the time, but was off duty and a civilian.  
The wall and door IS cover.
And the risk to other is higher is she stays in the dark apartment than if she retreats into the light.
How was the jury NOT of her peers?
Were they not US citizens?
There was no evidence that an expert witness was not allowed.
If true, that would be for an appeal court to hear.
There is no evidence he yelled, nor is there anything wrong with him yelling, since it was his apartment.
No one has to obey an illegal command by a police officer or anyone, and she had no legal authority to command anyone to do anything at that point.  She was off duty so had no legal authority, and she was trespassing, so was committing a crime.
And police can NOT shoot when someone just does not obey a command.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Police officers are SUPPOSED to be trained to back away to find cover, and Amber was NOT a police officer at the time, but was off duty and a civilian.
> The wall and door IS cover.
> And the risk to other is higher is she stays in the dark apartment than if she retreats into the light.
> How was the jury NOT of her peers?
> ...



Somebody else can put up with your nonsense...I'm done here.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Nonsense....quote the law on self defense ....you will then prove yourself wrong.

Your statement on self defense is one of the most ridiculous I have ever seen. 

Go ahead post the law on self defense from your state.  i dare you.

If you do not ...I will...what state are you from?


When lethal force is justified in self defense in Texas.....................Texas Penal Code § 9.32 | FindLaw


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Police officers are SUPPOSED to be trained to back away to find cover, and Amber was NOT a police officer at the time, but was off duty and a civilian.
> ...



Understandable ....he is quite stupid and posts nonsense like...a police officer that is off duty is just a civilian...bwaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > You clearly do not know the law.
> ...



Great post.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > You clearly do not know the law.
> ...



Yes you are required to refrain from the use of a deadly weapon as long as the other person is not armed.
A physical assault is not considered deadly usually, so you can not then respond with deadly force.
But if you use professional combat skills, like Karate, then that is considered deadly force, and others then can use weapons.

Here is a legal explanation.
{...
Thus, under our law of justification, it is not sufficient that the defendant honestly believed in his own mind that he was faced with defending himself/herself [or someone else] against the use or imminent use of deadly physical force. An honest belief, no matter how genuine or sincere, may yet be unreasonable. To have been justified in the use of deadly physical force, the defendant must have honestly believed that it was necessary to defend himself/herself [or someone else] from what he/she honestly believed to be the use or imminent use of such force by (specify), and a "reasonable person" in the defendant's position, knowing what the defendant knew and being in the same circumstances, would have believed that too.
...}
Amber, having been trained in self defense, should not have felt at all at risk in being able to handle any physical situation, and there was not even any indication that a physical situation would even occur.  For Amber to have a reasonable belief, she would have to have seen a weapon, heard of crimes by Jean in the past, or some actual basis for fear. 
http://www.nycourts.gov/judges/cji/1-General/Defenses/CJI2d.Justification.Person.Deadly_Force.pdf


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2019)

MaryL said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Those crimes you are bringing up have to do with the War on Drugs, and the fact huge amounts of cash can not be put into banks or defended by police.
They have nothing at all to do with this shooting.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 4, 2019)

Murder is a clear intent to harm or end a life that was planed ahead of time, a scheme or plan to do bodily harm meant to end a life...I don't think what Gyger  did fits that definition. No, it was manslaughter: The  killing of a human being without malice of forethought , accidentally  as an unforeseen  consequence. How  hat became murder, eludes me.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Laughable....i could really ridicule you but i have to feel sorry for someone as mixed up as you obviously are.

Why do you refuse to post the actual law on self defense from your state?


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



I already did quote the law on the use of deadly force for self defense.
You can not just be afraid, but have to have some valid reason to think your life in in danger, such as verbal threats to kill, a weapon, past examples of attempts to kill, etc.
Someone getting up from a couch and eating ice cream, does not justify the use of deadly force.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2019)

MaryL said:


> Murder is a clear intent to harm or end a life that was planed ahead of time, a scheme or plan to do bodily harm meant to end a life...I don't think what Gyger  did fits that definition. No, it was manslaughter: The  killing of a human being without malice of forethought , accidentally  as an unforeseen  consequence.



Wrong.
This has been brought up dozens of times.
Murder does not have to have have malicious intent at all.
All that is required is a degree of recklessness.
For example, a drunk driver that kills someone can and often times is charged with murder, without any malicious intent.
Amber committed murder because it is incredibly irresponsible to not recognize the door mat, furniture, etc. as being different, and it was reckless to shoot without knowing intentions.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

MaryL said:


> Murder is a clear intent to harm or end a life that was planed ahead of time, a scheme or plan to do bodily harm meant to end a life...I don't think what Gyger  did fits that definition. No, it was manslaughter: The  killing of a human being without malice of forethought , accidentally  as an unforeseen  consequence.



You got it.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Murder is a clear intent to harm or end a life that was planed ahead of time, a scheme or plan to do bodily harm meant to end a life...I don't think what Gyger  did fits that definition. No, it was manslaughter: The  killing of a human being without malice of forethought , accidentally  as an unforeseen  consequence.
> ...



Nonsense....I have no idea why you seem to think you know the law. 

Legal Dictionary - Law.com

chrome-extension://mhjfbmdgcfjbbpaeojofohoefgiehjai/index.html


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...



Since this is a Texas case, here is Texas statutes.

Texas Penal Code § 9.32 | FindLaw

{...
(a) A person is justified in using deadly force against another:

(1) if the actor would be justified in using force against the other under Section 9.31 ;  and

(2) when and to the degree the actor reasonably believes the deadly force is immediately necessary:

(A) to protect the actor against the other's use or attempted use of unlawful deadly force;  or

(B) to prevent the other's imminent commission of aggravated kidnapping, murder, sexual assault, aggravated sexual assault, robbery, or aggravated robbery.

(b) The actor's belief under Subsection (a)(2) that the deadly force was immediately necessary as described by that subdivision is presumed to be reasonable if the actor:

(1) knew or had reason to believe that the person against whom the deadly force was used:

(A) unlawfully and with force entered, or was attempting to enter unlawfully and with force, the actor's occupied habitation, vehicle, or place of business or employment;

(B) unlawfully and with force removed, or was attempting to remove unlawfully and with force, the actor from the actor's habitation, vehicle, or place of business or employment;  or

(C) was committing or attempting to commit an offense described by Subsection (a)(2)(B);

(2) did not provoke the person against whom the force was used;  and

(3) was not otherwise engaged in criminal activity, other than a Class C misdemeanor that is a violation of a law or ordinance regulating traffic at the time the force was used.

(c) A person who has a right to be present at the location where the deadly force is used, who has not provoked the person against whom the deadly force is used, and who is not engaged in criminal activity at the time the deadly force is used is not required to retreat before using deadly force as described by this section.

(d) For purposes of Subsection (a)(2), in determining whether an actor described by Subsection (c) reasonably believed that the use of deadly force was necessary, a finder of fact may not consider whether the actor failed to retreat.

...}

And since Jean was either sitting on the couch or just getting up from the couch, he could not possibly have constituted a reasonable threat, no matter what she believed.
So she had no legal basis for using deadly force.
She also clearly was the person provoking the confrontation, since she entered his apt.
She was committing the criminal act of trespassing.
Amber had been trained in self defense.
Jean never got near to her and was never a reasonable threat.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Murder is a clear intent to harm or end a life that was planed ahead of time, a scheme or plan to do bodily harm meant to end a life...I don't think what Gyger  did fits that definition. No, it was manslaughter: The  killing of a human being without malice of forethought , accidentally  as an unforeseen  consequence.
> ...



Again, that is totally and completely wrong.
Anyone who is sufficiently reckless can and often is charged with murder.
Not recognizing the apt, pulling a gun, firing twice, etc. are all so reckless as to constitute murder, just like with a drunk driver.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


----------



## MaryL (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Murder is a clear intent to harm or end a life that was planed ahead of time, a scheme or plan to do bodily harm meant to end a life...I don't think what Gyger  did fits that definition. No, it was manslaughter: The  killing of a human being without malice of forethought , accidentally  as an unforeseen  consequence.
> ...


I don't think she was reckless. For me, she was  dumb. This is wreckless:Some dumbass TRUCKER here in Colorado  that that killed 4 people that can't speak English  drove past at least one runaway truck ramp given parole. Yeah. Recklessness...but is it MURDER? you tell me....


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Drlunk drivers are sometimes charged with 2nd degree murder...but usually just negligent homicide. 

Vehicular homicide - Wikipedia

2nd degree murder does not exist in Texas.   Amber was  charged with murder.

She was thus falsely charged....in order for murder to exist there must be malice.

Legal Dictionary - Law.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Wrong, and your link is not at all valid.
A drunk driver that kills can be charged with a wide variety of things, including murder.
That is because they deliberately committed the reckless act of drinking and then driving.

Is Drunk Driving Murder?


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2019)

MaryL said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



It is incredibly reckless to carry a gun if you do not even realize you are in the wrong apartment, and do not even notice a bright red door mat that is not yours, in front of the door.
And pulling the gun was even more incredibly reckless.
There was no weapon, threats, or any reason at all to pull the weapon.
Not to mention firing it twice.
That is the height of deliberate criminal intent, when there is not even a justification for being in the wrong apt.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



The law says one must have a 'reasonable' belief that one's life is in danger or that one might suffer grievious bodily harm' in order to justifiably use lethal force to defend your life.

The key word of course being reasonable....thus a jury has the power to  decide what is reasonable or what is not reasonable.  Too often they get it wrong.

Juries now are making it more difficult to claim self defense when the victim is black due to the politics of black victimhood...blacks are given extra protection because of political considerations....as in cities are fearful of blacks rioting or suing them...thus they will attempt to placate the masses by offering up a sacrifical lamb such as Amber.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



From your own legal dictionary link, which you obviously did not even read.

{...  or it was as an incident to another crime (as during a hold-up or rape), to be first degree murder, with or without premeditation and with malice presumed.  ...}

So since the shooting was during the criminal act of tesspassing, it gets elevated to murder instead of manslaughter.
Since she was carrying a gun while committing the crime, it also gets elevated.
Since it is incredibly reckless to not recognize the apartment differences, it also gets elevated.

Your link explains why a reckless act does not require intent or malice.

{... Second degree murder is such a killing without premeditation, as in the heat of passion or in a sudden quarrel or fight. Malice in second degree murder may be implied from a death due to the reckless lack of concern for the life of others (such as firing a gun into a crowd or bashing someone with any deadly weapon). ...}

There is a second degree murder charge in Texas, but they do not differentiate it by name.

{...
The crime of second degree murder, simply called "murder" in Texas, is a serious crime with harsh penalties. Second degree murder is a crime involving a death that resulted from the accused's wrongful acts. These include deaths that occur during the commission of a crime, or on account of the accused's recklessness. The following chart includes information about the Texas crime of second degree murder, including potential defenses and penalties.

*Statute* Texas Murder Statute (Penal Code, Title 5, Chapter 19)
*Elements of Second Degree Murder*
Texas does not officially use the term "second degree murder" which can sometimes be a little bit confusing. Instead, the equivalent in Texas is known as just "murder," which is a first degree felony. To convict a defendant of murder, prosecutors must be able to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that:


The defendant intentionally and knowingly caused the death of another person;
The defendant intended to cause serious bodily injury and committed an act that was clearly dangerous to human life and this act caused the death of an individual; or
The defendant committed or attempted to commit a felony (other than manslaughter) and in performing that felony, committed an act that was clearly dangerous to human life and this act caused the death of an individual.
*Defenses Against Second Degree Murder Charges*

Lack of intent
Lack of knowledge
Insanity
Intoxication
Self-defense
"Heat of passion" defense (i.e. The defendant was provoked to commit the crime by fear, rage, terror or some other extreme emotion.)
NOTE: If none of the criteria are met, the defendant may still be found guilty of a lesser homicide charge.

See Second Degree Murder Defenses for more information.

*Penalties and Sentences*
Murder in Texas is a first degree felony. This charge will typically carry a sentence of between five and 99 years in a state prison and/or a fine of no more than $10,000. At the sentencing stage of the defendant's trial, the defendant can raise the issue of having committed the crime in the "heat of passion" arising from an adequate cause. If the defendant is found to have been in the heat of passion at the time of the homicide, then the charge will be reduced to second degree felony. A second degree felony carries a sentence of between two and twenty years in a state prison and a fine of no more than $10,000.
...}
Texas Second Degree Murder Laws - FindLaw


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 4, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



That is silly in this case because the Black guy said or did nothing that was remotely threatening.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Absolute nonsense....any reasonable person who walks into  their apartment and is confronted with an intruder should definitely be in fear of their life.

Now of course with the benefit of hindsight and not being the one whose life was on the line....it is quite easy for you to claim that she should not have been in fear of her life.

Unfortunately, Amber did not have the benefit of hindsight....she walked through an open door to what she thought was her apartment and was confronted with an intruder/burglar or whatever...she did not know....but she had every reason to be in fear of her life....who else but an intruder or burglar would be in her apartment with the lights turned off?  Perhaps someone she had sent to jail and was out looking for revenge?

The police are highly trained to be sensitive to threats.  She had to make a very fast decision...thus she ordered the suspect to show his hands....he refused...began hollering and advancing on her.   Case closed.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



His mere presence was a threat...because she belileved he was in her apartment.  Is that too difficult for you?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



There is no second degree murder charge in texas....that is why she was charged with murder.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



First of all Murder is a legal term and Murder in Texas is not second degree murder...as they do not have 2nd degree murder.

Drunk drivers that kill someone are never charged with murder as that requires malice.

In some cases drunk drivers that kill another driver  are charged with 2nd degree murder but that is rare.  Usually it is negligent homicide.

There is a big difference between 2nd degree murder and murder. 

Murder in the 2nd degree does not require malice or premeditation.

Again..............What Are the Criminal Charges and Penalties for Killing Another Person While Driving Drunk?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 5, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



There you go ...claiming she was a criminal trespasser when in reality she was a innocent trespasser.........What is INNOCENT TRESPASSER? definition of INNOCENT TRESPASSER (Black's Law Dictionary)

Thus you just shot yourself in the head...your whole argument is destroyed.  bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  study up and get back with us.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 5, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> If all true the Judge is a problem BUT how often have YOU mistaken someone else's home for yours?


I never have, but then, I've never lived anywhere with a dozen identical homes the same number of steps from the same elevator. I've never once used my key to unlock the door of someone else's home.

If you were the officer and got off the identical elevator at the 5th floor instead of the 6th, lets say and walked your  normal 32 paces and put your identical key into an identical door and it fit, would you not expect the man in your identical living room to be an intruder? I know, I'd be unholstering my weapon prepared to make loud noises. Had the key not fit, the officer would likely have realized her mistake.
I would lay more blame on the apartment building management for having the same lock on one door and on the door directly above it.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 5, 2019)

Ernie S. said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > If all true the Judge is a problem BUT how often have YOU mistaken someone else's home for yours?
> ...



She did not open the door with her key....when she started to put her key in...the door obviously ajar-- just opened....and then she took a couple of steps inside and noted the silouhette of what she considered a intruder/burglar or whatever but definitely a threat and reasonably so.

The lights were off and that prevented her from seeing it was not her apartment...after she shot the guy....she turned on the lights and immediately recognized it was not her apartment and then she panicked understanding she had shot a innocent guy.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 5, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


OK... I was making up a story to explain how easy it could be to enter the wrong apartment is many large apartment buildings I was wrong about the key.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 5, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...





???


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 5, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Thanks! Been looking for that previous shooting incident. Seemed much easier to find the first time. I lived in apartments for a few years and often just wedged in trash or something to keep the door ajar for various reasons.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 5, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Now there might be a market out there for writing cheap fiction....you should check into that. Why waste your time writing fiction on here when you might could make a buck writing it for the market.


Wow, tough love self-analysis complete with recommended treatment right out in public. Shrinks suggest doing that these days? Keep the faith in any case, sonny. May be hope for you yet, doggonit! ...


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 5, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> And no, it is not human nature to make mistakes.


Yeah, it is. It's just that those apt to injure or kill someone require taking reasonable preventative measures (demonstrably exercising caution) else risk being found criminally negligent (civilly liable as well).


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Against the rules and shows she has disciplinary problems
If she would lie about that, why wouldn’t she lie to cover up a botched shooting?

A big black man was coming after me and I told him to show his hands


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 5, 2019)

WillPower said:


> You clearly do not know the law. If a person is assaulting you, you're under no obligation to match his method of assault. If you think your life is in danger, you are entitled to use any means necessary to end the attack.


You're then "entitled to" face the resultant criminal charges, duffus. Because "the law" outright bans some "means" and treats others as negligent. Quit talking shit. No one's buying it.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



_The only requisite to use lethal force in self defense is that you must be in reasonable fear of your life or of great bodily harm._
_
_
The main reason she is going to prison


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Most policemen go through their entire careers without firing their weapon in the line of duty


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 5, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Yes it was a accident and a horrible tragedy for all involved.
> 
> The apartment was dark...thus making it more likely that she would not immediately realize she was not in her own apartment...also all this happened very quickly...most on here miss that....she only had a couple of seconds from the time she went through the door to make a life or death decision....so many on here do not know the facts nor the law.
> 
> Bottome Line: She was wrongfully convicted of murder. i would not complain too much if she had been charged with negligent homicide....but this was definitely not murder.



no, she was rightfully convicted because she made the WRONG decision, because she ignored all the clear signs that this wasn't her apartment.  

Compounding that were the attempts by her and her fellow cops to frame or dirty up Mr. Jean. "Oh, look, we found pot in his apartment."


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 5, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Not true...that was debunked. His fate was sealed when he ignored her command to show his hands and began to advance on her.
> 
> She was a well trained police officer and acted in accordance with dept. guidelines.



A well trained police officer would have shown enough judgement to realize that a guy sitting down eating ice cream was probably not a burglar.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Most policemen go through their entire careers without firing their weapon in the line of duty





> In reality, only slightly more than a quarter — 27 percent — of officers say they’ve ever fired their guns on the job, according to another survey conducted by the National Police Research Platform.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 5, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> What is INNOCENT TRESPASSER? definition of INNOCENT TRESPASSER (Black's Law Dictionary)
> 
> Thus you just shot yourself in the head...your whole argument is destroyed. bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa study up and get back with us.


Know where you can shove all that "Black's Law Dictionary" bullshit? From *your* link:


> Black's Law Dictionary Free Online Legal Dictionary 2nd Ed.


Oh, 2nd Ed? When the hell was that published?


> The first edition was published in 1891, and the second edition in 1910. The sixth and earlier editions of the book also provided case citations for the term cited, which some lawyers view as its most useful feature, providing a useful starting point with leading cases. The Internet made legal research easier than it ever had been, so many state- or circuit-specific case citations and outdated or overruled case citations were dropped from the seventh edition in 1999. The eighth edition introduced a unique system of perpetually updated case citations and cross-references to legal encyclopedias. The current edition is the eleventh, published in 2019.


Uh huh. So why not use at least the the eighth edition since the law is obviously a living thing, forever subject to change? Because you don't really give a shit. You just constantly blow gas because you love to smell your own farts. We know! We know!


----------



## WillPower (Oct 5, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> You're then "entitled to" face the resultant criminal charges, duffus. Because "the law" outright bans some "means" and treats others as negligent. Quit talking shit. No one's buying it.



Who the fuck are you to say I'm "talking shit" ya decrepit dirtbag?  Everything I've said here comes from my experience and better judgement than you've ever had.  Nobody can predict what result a punch to the head or chest will have.  You've never been in combat, you've never done shit but run your fucking mouth.  A person has every right to protect themselves and loved ones from any type of physical assault by ANY MEANS NECESSARY...better tried by 12 than carried by 6, asshole.  If Amber had a fair trial and a judge not determined to send her up the river, she'd have walked out of that courtroom a free woman, and may well yet on appeal.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > You're then "entitled to" face the resultant criminal charges, duffus. Because "the law" outright bans some "means" and treats others as negligent. Quit talking shit. No one's buying it.
> ...


You have every right to protect yourself

If you overreact and kill someone unnecessarily, you are held accountable


----------



## WillPower (Oct 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> You have every right to protect yourself
> 
> If you *overreact* and kill someone *unnecessarily,* you are held accountable



Still babbling I see.  It's obvious you're fascinated by this story....maybe you should ask yourself why.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 5, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Briefly, the small white police woman got off the elevator on the wrong floor (as have dozens of others) of her apartment building, walked into what she thought was her apartment after a 13 hour duty day and was confronted by a large black man who lived in that apartment.  She was still in uniform.  Believing she was in her apartment, she told the man to show his hands.  He refused.  He started moving toward her in the dark.  She drew her service weapon and double-tapped him.  He died shortly thereafter.
> 
> The judge is a large, belching, yawning, stretching black woman named Tammy Kemp.  So far she has ignored a defense motion for mistrial since the DA defied a court order and gave the media an interview about the case, poisoning the jury pool.  She has allowed a favorable picture of the victim to be placed in front of the jury.  She has denied the defense expert testimony from police officers and experts in police shootings three times, not allowing the defense to defend their client.  She's sure to get a conviction the way she's run this trial and sure to be overturned on appeal.  It's obvious she wants to put this little white women in a prison at the mercy of her fellow-gigantic soul sisters.
> 
> ...


Do you still feel the same way?


----------



## WillPower (Oct 5, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Do you still feel the same way?



Of course.  The judge hugging her and giving her a Bible was disgusting after what she did to the woman during the trial....talk about spiking the ball.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 5, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > You're then "entitled to" face the resultant criminal charges, duffus. Because "the law" outright bans some "means" and treats others as negligent. Quit talking shit. No one's buying it.
> ...





Who are YOU calling “decrepit”? Didn’t you say you were 75 or so?


----------



## WillPower (Oct 5, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Who are YOU calling “decrepit”? Didn’t you say you were 75 or so?



STFU ..you're a little yellow puddle of piss trailing me around here because you ain't man enough to try it in person ya sniveling little queer.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > You have every right to protect yourself
> ...



She chose to pull the trigger
She chose wrong

She was held accountable


----------



## WillPower (Oct 5, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> She chose to pull the trigger
> She chose wrong
> 
> She was held accountable



You even suck as a troll....


----------



## bodecea (Oct 5, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The man was sitting down eating ice cream. She should have assessed the situation before she fired
> ...


Did you not pay attention to the details of the trial?   Where the bullet trajectory showed that he was in a sitting or leaning forward position?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 5, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > You're then "entitled to" face the resultant criminal charges, duffus. Because "the law" outright bans some "means" and treats others as negligent. Quit talking shit. No one's buying it.
> ...


Get triggered much?

Teehee!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 5, 2019)

WillPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > She chose to pull the trigger
> ...


Your posts are really not worth responding to


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 5, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



well?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 5, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Who are YOU calling “decrepit”? Didn’t you say you were 75 or so?
> ...





It’s a simple question. No need to feel so threatened.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 5, 2019)

Common Sense Dude said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Common Sense Dude said:
> ...



TheGreenHornet thinks everyone on this thread who supports the conviction of the officer is black.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 5, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


He's clearly projecting, but I am getting there.. pretty old and beat up. What the hell that has to do with the price of tea in China? Beats me


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 5, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...




It obviously has nothing to do with the topic. It’s just odd that a 70-something old man would consistently post like some scrawny, overcompensating teenager. Maybe willpower needs some brain power.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 5, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> It obviously has nothing to do with the topic. It’s just odd that a 70-something old man would consistently post like some scrawny, overcompensating teenager. Maybe willpower needs some brain power.



Unkotare
unkotare \ woon-ko-ta-re \ , noun;

Japanese. Roughly translated as dripping poop. This word is used to describe a pornographic genre commonly known as Scat.


Urban Dictionary: Unkotare


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 5, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...






Or maybe his entire bio is just more online BS like the little stories he tells...


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 5, 2019)

Well that sums up neatly why I don't bother with anyone's online bios in a nutshell.. like this one.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 5, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Or maybe his entire bio is just more online BS like the little stories he tells...



Unkotare
unkotare \ woon-ko-ta-re \ , noun;

Japanese. Roughly translated as dripping poop. This word is used to describe a pornographic genre commonly known as Scat.


Urban Dictionary: Unkotare


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 5, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Not true...that was debunked. His fate was sealed when he ignored her command to show his hands and began to advance on her.
> ...



It was very dark in the apartment...the lights were turned off...she did  not recognize it was her apartment until after shooting the guy and turning the lights on....he arose from the couch the moment he heard and saw her coming through the door and hollered at her and advanced on her and refused to reply to the lawful police order of show me your hands.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 5, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



She was a innocent trespasser...a common mistake made by over a hundred people in that complex where all the apartments looked alike.  

What is INNOCENT TRESPASSER? definition of INNOCENT TRESPASSER (Black's Law Dictionary)


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 5, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Well that sums up neatly why I don't bother with anyone's online bios in a nutshell.. like this one.




Makes sense.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 5, 2019)

Green Hornet keeps buzzing around repeating his crap like he's GWB:


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 5, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Green Hornet keeps buzzing around repeating his crap like he's GWB:


He still has hope you may be swayed by FACTS. Most of us know facts dont matter to you. But there are the lurkers worth making these points to.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 5, 2019)

Common Sense Dude said:


> .
> 
> In all fairness, both of them should have been reprimanded or fired for sexual misconduct.  But that's not the issue here.



Unless she was on duty (she wasn't) and using a police dept phone (I have no idea), it is nobody's business what she does on her phone. She can sext all she likes. Nothing to do with the police dept. 

That being said, I agree, she had to do time


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 5, 2019)

Dr Grump said:


> Common Sense Dude said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Yes, she had to do time to appease the black community.....otherwise they would have been out there rioting, looting and burning.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 5, 2019)

Dr Grump said:


> Common Sense Dude said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



It was never proven she was sexting...just heresay to try and demonize her.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 5, 2019)

Common Sense Dude said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Common Sense Dude said:
> ...


YOU made it an issue


----------



## miketx (Oct 6, 2019)

pknopp said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


She didn't break in liar, she opened the door and walked in.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


That's  the ghetto mindset that got her convicted of murder. Facts be damned, they want justice vengeance


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 6, 2019)

Pretty glad I don't live in her apartment building.....


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


She didn’t knock

That is breaking in


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


INTENT. Why do you pretend you dont understand INTENT?

A couple times, I came out of a store and got into a car that looked like mine. It was a MISTAKE. I wasn't breaking in.

INTENT.


----------



## Correll (Oct 6, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...




Because it has to be the white cop's fault. 


HAS TO BE.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 6, 2019)

Ever try looking things up?


> breaking and entering
> 
> n. 1) the criminal act of entering a residence or other enclosed property through the slightest amount of force (even pushing open a door), without authorization. *If there is intent to commit a crime, this is burglary.* If there is no such intent, the breaking and entering alone is probably at least illegal trespass, which is a misdemeanor crime. 2) the criminal charge for the above.



Dopes.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 6, 2019)

The testimony the jury wasnt allowed to hear


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 6, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> The testimony the jury wasnt allowed to hear


Why is the opinion of a black Texas Ranger involved in the case "funny" to you Grumblenuts ? Dont have a valid response?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 6, 2019)

"when she inserted the key she found the door was slightly *ajar*"

"Ajar" meaning, the door was OPEN


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 6, 2019)

Again.  Dopey.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Did you feel the need to shoot anyone that was sitting in “your car”. ???


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Ummmm...whose else fault was it?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Explain why you call it "murder". That is the issue here. It was not murder -- unless, in usual tard fashion, you want to change the real meaning of words whenever it suits your agenda.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Did you feel the need to shoot anyone that was sitting in “your car”. ???


I came out of a store and broke into a car that looked like mine. It was a MISTAKE. Oops!
Then I shot all these black people in there 'cause them is some scary MFers. Oops! MISTAKE! 
Oopsies! Liddle innocent flower,.. That's me! A cutey pie! See, I did nothing wrong!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 6, 2019)

Well, after all, he had a deadly weapon, a spoon and a presumably frozen hard ice cream carton....


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 6, 2019)

Don't forget the bowl and TV remote!


----------



## Correll (Oct 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...





Why does someone have to be at "fault"?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Nobody was in the car, but they left it unlocked, just like I did. So I wasnt "breaking in."


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No, the issue is the poor decisions she made and the result being an innocent man being dead

There is no question she is criminally liable. But liable of what?
The jury heard all the definitions of murder and manslaughter and decided murder was the best definition


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Did you feel the need to shoot anyone that was sitting in “your car”. ???
> ...


If you own a gun, you really can’t make a mistake

Whatever you decide when you shoot must be the right decision


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And a jury decided OJ didnt slice the necks of two people.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I actually agree with this. If she thought someone was in her apartment, she did the wrong thing. But she did not MURDER him.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


I don’t think it really mattered

Amber Guyger was going to be found guilty of something. Mainly, because she was guilty

As it was, she was found guilty of murder and sentenced to a low end ten years

If they found her guilty of manslaughter, they would have sentenced her to a high end ten years


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


It was a homicide

Either murder or manslaughter 
The jury said murder and gave her a low end sentence


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



hom·i·cide
/ˈhäməˌsīd/

the deliberate and unlawful killing of one person by another
Since killing someone in self-defense is not unlawful...no crime was committed.

Yet the state of texas charged her with murder and convicted her of murder.

Definite miscarriage of justice.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You are about half right.....it was pre-determined she would be found guilty...but not because she did anything whatsoever illegal....she was guilty because the black community demanded it.  Otherwise they would riot,loot and burn.

To squash even the possibility of that the state offered up a sacrifical lamb....called Amber.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 6, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



She was guilty because she murdered a man in his own home......for nothing.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 6, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



Ain't hindsight precious?    Lets get real here....she did not have the benefit of hindsight....she lived and acted in real time. 

She walked through that open door into a  dark apartment  which she thought was her own.... she took just a couple of steps into the apartment and saw the silouhette of this black guy....can you imagine the shock?   Can you imagine what went through her mind or what would have went through the mind of any reasonable person who came home and found an intruder in their apartment?  With the lights turned off---of course she thought.....'this black dude is a threat'....very reasonable to believe ...it would be stupid and unreasonable not to recognize that...thus she  ordered him to show his hands that is police procedure in which she was well trained.... If he had been rational and reasonable he would have done so.

 Instead he gets up off the couch begins to holler at her and advance on her.

All of this happened in about 2 or 3 seconds at the most....she had to make a life or death decision very,very quickly.

No one and I mean no one can reasonably argue  that she was not in reasonable fear of her life. 

Who would not be in such a scenario? 

Now of course with the benefit of hindsight and all the facts of the case...some on here say oh but there was no threat--outrageous.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 6, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Says you. The prosecutor and jury didn't find anything about her actions 'reasonable'. She murdered a man in his own home who did *nothing* to her. 

And worse, she's a trained police officer. Its her job to think cooly, to assess a situation, and to notice life or death details. Like.....that she was in the wrong apartment. 

She was rightly convicted and should spend at least half a decade in jail for her crimes.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 6, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Someone else who is blinded by hate.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 6, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Or, someone who is looking at the facts of the case, rather than ignoring them as you are.

Your view is so twisted by what you *want* to be true, that you've laughably attempted to apply TORT law to a criminal case. And worse, tort law that isn't recognized by the State of Texas.

You're being irrational.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 6, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



First of all you do not know the facts of the case....but irregardless...let me ask you one question.

If she had actually been in her apartment and the guy she shot was white..... would you still claim she was guilty of murder?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 6, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Says you, citing whatever pseudo-legal gibbersh you care to make up.

Alas, you're simply not a reliable purveyor of the law as you've already demonstrated a disqualifying incompetence of its basic application. You laughably insisted that a TORT standard of innocent trespass, used to determine civil liability in certain State cases, is applied to a criminal homicide case.

No, it isn't.

Second, you demonstrated the irrelevance of your 'legal' pespective again by trying to apply a tort standard from ANOTHER state to the jurisdiction of texas, which doesn't recognize 'innocent trespass', holding the trespass in good or bad faith is still trespass, and the defendant would still be liable for civil damages if trespass was proven.

You simply don't know what you're talking about. Making your meaningless pseudo-legal babble useless in describing this case


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 6, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Why wouldn't you answer the question?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 6, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



She wasn't in her apartment. She was in HIS apartment. Making your hypothetical irrelevant to the actual facts surrounding this case.

Again, you've already demonstrated your incompetence in applying legal standards, laughably insisting that TORT standards must be applied to a State criminal homicide case. And worse, Tort standards that Texas doesn't recognize.

You simply don't know what you're talking about. The prosecutor did. The jury did.

You're being irrational.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 6, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Here is the texas law on criminal trespass.........

'Criminal Trespass is defined in Texas Penal Code 30.05 and is defined as a person entering or remaining in or on the property of another, without the effective consent of the owner, and the accused had notice that entry was forbidden or was given notice to depart and failed to do so. A criminal trespass charge in Texas is typically a Class B misdemeanor. However Criminal Trespass of a Habitation is a Class A misdemeanor in Texas.

Amber had no notice that entry was forbidden as in she thought she was going into her own apartment.

The intent, belief or frame of mind of a defendant is paramount in self defense aka...one must be in reasonable fear their life is in danger.

The jury obviously did not even consider all the reasons amber  had for being in a reasonable fear of her life.

Another question:  how would you define murder?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 6, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Why were you afraid to answer the question?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 6, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Says you, an incompetent of the law. 

Again, oh legally incompetent one......you insisted this was a case of 'innocent trespass'. Which, of course, it wasn't. Innocent tresspass is a TORT standard, which you laughably and incompetently applied to a criminal homicide case. Worse, Texas doesn't recognize innocent trespass in determining tort liability. 

You simply don't know what you're talking about. Amber wasn't convicted of criminal trespass. She was charged and convicted of MURDER.

You keep replacing the actual elements of the law with your feelings and perceptions. And then laughably insist that the jury was bound to your emotions.

No, they aren't. 


> Another question:  how would you define murder?



And demonstrating my point elegantly, you ask me what MY definition of murder is....when discussing the application of the law. It doesn't matter what my definition is, any more than it matters what 'your' definition of murder is. It matters what the definition of murder is under the laws of Texas. 

Try as you may, you simply can't replace the *actual* legal standards with your emotions, your subjective definitions, or whatever pseudo-legal babble you invent.

Your emotions are irrelevant. Your incompetence regarding the law is irrelevant. Your personal definitions are irrelevant.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 6, 2019)

I guess that even Texas law holds that just because a police officer has a gun, and has been trained to use it, such police officer should refrain from doing so unless someone's life is in danger.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 6, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Because your question is predicated *on events that didn't occur*.....while you ignore the events that *did* occur.

*I refuse to ignore what you must to hold your irrational, emotional perspective.* The jury too refused to ignore what you do. Nor did the jury apply your pseudo-legal standards, TORT law, or laws from other states in their decision, as you do. 

You're being irrational.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Hypothetical questions are often used to illustrate a point of law....you refused to answer because you were afraid it might expose your flawed analysis.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

*Black's Law Dictionary*
The most widely cited law book in the world, 

What is INNOCENT TRESPASSER? definition of INNOCENT TRESPASSER (Black's Law Dictionary)


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



A 'flawed analysis' says the poor, hapless legal incompetent that tried to insist that *the Georgia TORT standard of 'innocent trespass' used in deciding civil liability that isn't even recognized in Texas.*.....must be applied to a Texas criminal homicide case. 

Which is not only pseudo-legal nonsense, but wildly irrational. 

Worse, you insist we ignore the ACTUAL events of the case, the actual law, the actual legal definitions...in favor of events *that never occured, using TORT standards that aren't recognized in a Texas Criminal case,* and whatever subjective definition of 'murder' you can to invent. 

You ignore the actual events of the case, the actual legal standards and the applicable legal definitions because you know your legal analysis is uselessly flawed.

I, and the jury, simply refused to ignore what you do to hold your irrational, emotional perspective. *
*


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



I quoted black's law dictonary on innocent trespassing not a georgia law.

I quoted the texas law on the elements of criminal trespass.



Irregardless........since you claim to know the facts of the case ....lay them out for us.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



And if you knew the first thing about *actual* innocent trespass, or bothered to do an even passing review of the concept, you'd have found that:

1) Its a TORT standard, used to determine civil liability and damages.
2) Its defined at the STATE level.With the most well known examples from Georgia and Virginia. 
3) Texas doesn't recognize the TORT standard of 'innocent trespass' at all. To say nothing of its application in CRIMINAL homicide cases.
4) Even Amber's lawyers didn't argue 'innocent trespass', as its an incompetent, incoherent, utterly inapplicable standard that doesn't apply in Texas or in criminal cases.

*Again, you've demonstrated your legal incompetence.*

Making your insistence that YOUR legal judgment supercedes the jury all the more irrational. Its not the judge, jury and prosecutor that was wrong.

Its just you.


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Increasingly blacks are viewed by the judiciary as being above the law--the msm have been viewing them in that light for even longer....such being the result of the politics of blackvictimhood.
> 
> Black victimhood is a essential element of the liberal narrative.
> 
> ...


LMBAO!

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

MarcATL said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Increasingly blacks are viewed by the judiciary as being above the law--the msm have been viewing them in that light for even longer....such being the result of the politics of blackvictimhood.
> ...



And how, pray tell, is a black man being murdered in his own apartment for doing nothing........'being above the law'?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



who said he was?



Anyhow.....it was an excellent article.     If anyone missed it...........Blacks Are Increasingly Above the Law - American Renaissance


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > She won't allow an opinion pass as fact. Trials should be about facts.
> ...


30 years of bias.

The judge did a lot of wrong things in this case...that was not one of them. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You're the one posting links titled 'Blacks are increasingly above the law' in response to* a black man being shot to death in his own apartment for doing nothing.*

That's irrational.

Just like your ludicrous claim that the Texas jury MUST apply the *tort *standard of 'innocent trespass' for a criminal homicide was irrational given that;

1) its a tort standard used to define civil liability and damages. Not criminal homicide.
2) its not a standard recognized in Texas
3) even Amber's own lawyers didn't claim 'innocent trespass' in her murder of an unarmed black man minding his own business in his own apartment.

Yet in defiance of reason, the law, and the evidence of this case.......you insist that your legal incompetence and laughable misapplication of the law supercedes the judgment of the judge, the prosecutor and the jury?

Um, no. It doesn't. You're being emotional and irrational.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



You are ignoring the Texas Law on what constitutes criminal trespass.

Trespassing laws are not relegated strictly to Tort Law. 

Trespassing is often an issue in criminal law as well.

You fail to recognize that juries often get it wrong.

Study: *Juries often get it wrong*. A new Northwestern University study shows that *juries* in criminal cases are reaching *incorrect* verdicts. ... The study assumed that judges are at least as likely as a *jury* to make a correct verdict, leading to the conclusion that *juries* are only correct 87 percent of the time or less.Jun 20, 2007
*Study: Juries often get it wrong - Innocence Project*


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



She wasn't charged with Criminal Trespass. *She was charged and convicted of murder. *Making your citation of a crime she was never charged with yet another demonstration of your legal incompetence.

All while you laughably also insisting that a texas jury MUST apply a tort standard of 'innocent trespass', used to determine civil liability.......a tort standand that Texas doesn't even recognize, to a criminal homicide trial.

Um, no.

Its not the judge, the prosecutors, the jury, and even Amber's own lawyers that didn't understand the law.

_Its just you. _


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Many on here have posted claiming Amber was guilty of trespassing.

Anyhow....Amber had no malice towards the black guy....murder requires malice.






murder
n. the killing of a human being by a sane person, with intent, malice aforethought (prior intention to kill the particular victim or anyone who gets in the way) and with no legal excuse or authority. In those clear circumstances, this is first degree murder. By statute, many states consider a killing in which there is torture, movement of the person before the killing (kidnapping) or the death of a police officer or prison guard, or it was as an incident to another crime (as during a hold-up or rape), to be first degree murder, with or without premeditation and with malice presumed. Second degree murder is such a killing without premeditation, as in the heat of passion or in a sudden quarrel or fight. Malice in second degree murder may be implied from a death due to the reckless lack of concern for the life of others (such as firing a gun into a crowd or bashing someone with any deadly weapon). Depending on the circumstances and state laws, murder in the first or second degree may be chargeable to a person who did not actually kill, but was involved in a crime with a partner who actually did the killing or someone died as the result of the crime. Example: In a liquor store stick-up in which the clerk shoots back at the hold-up man and kills a bystander, the armed robber can be convicted of at least second degree murder. A charge of murder requires that the victim must die within a year of the attack. Death of an unborn child who is "quick" (fetus is moving) can be murder, provided there was premeditation, malice and no legal authority. Thus, abortion is not murder under the law. Example: Jack Violent shoots his pregnant girlfriend, killing the fetus. Manslaughter, both voluntary and involuntary, lacks the element of malice aforethought.

See also: first degree murder homicide malice aforethought manslaughter premeditation second degree murder

Legal Dictionary - Law.com

Also.................

How Defendants' Mental States Affect Their Responsibility for a Crime


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Again, exactly as you did with your comicly inept citation of the TORT standard of 'innocent trespass' that isn't recognized by Texas or in a criminal homicide in Texas........*you're demonstrating your legal incompetence in the application of murder statutes in the case.*

Amber was indicted under the murder laws of the state of Texas. Not the definitions of 'law.com'. As the crime occured in the State of Texas, *it is subject to the laws of Texas.* And it was the laws of Texas that the jury was obligated to apply.

Yet in your ignorance, you insist that the judge, the jury, the proecutors, and the State of Texas were obligated and bound by what you found on 'law.com'. And NOT the legislation written by their own legislature, signed into law by their governor by duly elected State officials under the Constitution of the State of Texas. 

Um, no. Amber Guyger was subject to the laws of Texas.

PENAL CODE  CHAPTER 19. CRIMINAL HOMICIDE

Not 'law.com'.

And under Texas law, malice is not a pre-requisite for an act of murder. In fact, 'malice' never mentioned once in the entire Texas Statute on all forms of Criminal Homicide, including Murder

*You're simply an irrational legal incompetent that has no idea what they're talking about. *


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



I am well aware of The Texas law on murder.

The Texas definition of murder:

'*1. Murder: *You commit murder when you intentionally and knowingly take someone else’s life, or when you intend to commit an act that is clearly extremely dangerous to human life and in effect, causes death to another person. Murder is usually a *felony of the first degree'

Amber was engaged in self defense not in an act of murder.  

By the above Texas definition of murder-- alone.....it could be construed in order to claim anytime a police officer in texas kills someone it is murder.  

Not even to mention abortionists....by the Texas definition of murder any doctor pereforming an abortion is a murderer.

That is obviously what many on here want to believe in this case.  

Nonsense.

Lets get real here Amber was not guilty of murder...period!
*


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Laughing....which is why quoted Law.com and applying the 'malice' standard to Amber's case.....*when Texas doesn't use the Malice standard?*

Either you didn't know that Texas didn't use the Malice standard......in which case you're incompetent.

Or you did know that Texas didn't use the Malice standard, and intentionally tried to mislead us. In which case you're dishonest.

Either way, you're unreliable and an an utterly inadequate 'source' on the law.



> The Texas definition of murder:
> 
> '*1. Murder: *You commit murder when you intentionally and knowingly take someone else’s life, or when you intend to commit an act that is clearly extremely dangerous to human life and in effect, causes death to another person. Murder is usually a *felony of the first degree'
> 
> Amber was engaged in self defense not in an act of murder.  *



Says you, the same pseudo-legal incompetent that just tried to fallaciously apply the 'malice' standard to this case when Texas didn't use the Malice standard.

And the same pseudo-legal incompetent that laughably insisted that the jury was bound to the TORT standard of 'innocent trespass' which is used to determine civil liability. And NOT recognized in Texas civil law. Nor applied to Texas criminal homicides.
*
And yet after these two comic blunders on the BASIC application of Texas law, you're again trying to insist that your judgment supercedes the the judge, jury and prosecutors?
*
Laughing.....nope.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



The Texas definition of murder is enough reason alone to appeal this miscarriage of justice to the U.S. Supreme ct.

Do you believe anytime a police officer in  Texas kills someone it is murder?

Do you believe a doctor in Texas performing an abortion is guilty of murder?

Do you believe someone in reasonable fear of their life is entitled to use lethal force?

A Texas lawyers comment on:

*What happens if the police raid the wrong house and kill an innocent person?*
1 Answer



Dominique Picou, JD Law, The University of Texas at Austin (2002)
Answered Apr 19, 2019


Given the lack of intent, the officers could be charged with negligent homicide, perhaps manslaughter, depending upon the state.

They and their employer could also be sued for whatever tort relief is provided in their state.

My question is, do you know any completely “innocent “ people? The question is better phrased as “kill the WRONG person,” I think!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Looks like the legal expert has taken the fifth amendment.  He refuses to answer any questions.  hehheh


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Nope. As you've demonstrated repeatedly, you're legal judgment is meaningless. You don't understand jurisdiction, you conflate civil and criminal law, you insist that the jury is bound to requirements that don't even exist in Texas law. At every stage, you're clueless.

And your demonstrated incompetence certainly doesn't override the lawful judgment of a jury.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


 
 The odds of that are very high when the dead person is not guilty of anything.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Looks like the legal expert has taken the fifth amendment.  He refuses to answer any questions.  hehheh



Says the legal incompetent that offered us the 'innocent trespasser' defense, a TORT standard for defining civil liability and damages in States like Georgia and Virginia.

And isn't recognized in Texas at all. With Tort laws not applied to criiminal homicide even if Texas did recognize 'innocent trespass'. Which again, it doesn't.

Then you laughably cited the 'malice' standard from 'law.com' as applying to Amber's murder conviction, *a standard that Texas doesn't use. 
*
Again, you just don't know what you're talking about. And we're not overturning the lawful findings of a jury because you insist your pseudo-legal incompetence overrides them.

Get used to the idea.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...





pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Since the legal expert avoids questions...perhaps you can stand in for him:  Do you believe doctors performing abortions in Texas are guilty of murder?

There have been instances before of police officers going to the wrong address and killing a innocent person...none have  ever been charged with murder.

Yet....this case is very unique....perhaps the only case of a police officer thinking she is entering her own apartment but goes to anothers apartment by mistake and then as a result of what she perceives as an intruder in her apartment shoots and kills the innocent guy.

This case definitely needs to be appealed as the jury neglected to consider the state of mind of the defendant which is critical in a case of self defense.

Not even to mention the Texas definition of murder which is a disaster...and if followed strictly would mean anytime a police officer kills someone in texas it is murder or any doctor that performs an abortion in texas would be guilty of murder.....outrageous.

Hopefully on appeal saner minds will prevail.

Mens Rea


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Unless you're arguing that Amber Guyger was performing an abortion, your latest attempt to ignore the facts of the case are as meaningless as your other attempts to ignore the facts of the case.

Remember.....your argument is deeply hampered by the fact that you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


 
 Murder is a legal concept. Abortion is legal in Texas, so no. 



> There have been instances before of police officers going to the wrong address and killing a innocent person...none have  ever been charged with murder.


 
 Which is the issue. That has to change. That can no longer be simply excused away. 



> Yet....this case is very unique....perhaps the only case of a police officer thinking she is entering her own apartment but goes to anothers apartment by mistake and then as a result of what she perceives as an intruder in her apartment shoots and kills the innocent guy.
> 
> This case definitely nees to be appealed as the jury neglected to consider the state of mind of the defendant which is critical in a case of self defense.
> 
> Mens Rea


 
 They considered it. It was a part of the case presented. They simply did not believe it an excuse. The person texting and driving didn't mean to kill anyone either. They are going to be charged with killing someone if their actions end up doing that.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



You are guilty of shallow thinking not understanding the implications of The Texas definition of murder.

Your refusal to answer questions about the Texas  definition of murder indicates poor thinking are an attempt to obfusicate.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Did you consider the Texas definition of murder?

Texas definition of murder:

*Murder: *You commit murder when you intentionally and knowingly take someone else’s life, or when you intend to commit an act that is clearly extremely dangerous to human life and in effect, causes death to another person. Murder is usually a *felony of the first degree.*


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



And by 'shallow thinking', you mean applying the ACTUAL law, actual statutes, actual legal standards, the actual facts of this case.... and not the meaningless pseudo-legal gibberish you make up?

_Guilty as charged._ 



> Your refusal to answer questions about the Texas  definition of murder indicates poor thinking are an attempt to obfusicate.



Says the man who cited the 'malice' standard being applied to the Amber Guyger case, *knowing full well that Texas doesn't use the Malice standard.*

You intentionally tried to mislead us by citing a standard you knew was irrelevant to the case. 

Making all your babble about 'obfuscation' just another tired exercise is projection. I'll stick with the actual law, thanks.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



The Texas definition and law on murder is obviously part of the problem.

As pointed out already.

The Texas definition of murder is in desperate need of being re-written.

This case should be taken all the way to the supreme ct. if necessary to get justice.

The Texas definition of murder.........'*1. Murder: '*You commit murder when you intentionally and knowingly take someone else’s life, or when you intend to commit an act that is clearly extremely dangerous to human life and in effect, causes death to another person. Murder is usually a *felony of the first degree.'

I wonder what idiot wrote that...probably goes way back when politicians had little legal knowledge.

To appreciate just how lacking the Texas definition is:   Compare it to this:

What is MURDER? definition of MURDER (Black's Law Dictionary)

Legal Dictionary - Law.com

*


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



The jury certainly did. 

Again, you keep trying to insert my feelings or yours as if they have some legal relevance to the outcome of the trial. They don't. That you don'tt like the legal definition of murder in Texas is legally meaningless. 

No where in the US Constitution or the laws of any state is your personal agreement a prerequisite for a legal definition to be legally valid. 

Your continued attempt to replace the actual statute and facts of the case with your feelings and emotions.....is why you keep failing.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Says you, citing you.

And as we've established, your source sucks.



> This case should be taken all the way to the supreme ct. if necessary to get justice.



Justice has already been served. Remember, your emotions and pseudo-legal gibberish have no relevance to the validity or outcome of the case.

No court is going to overturn the lawful judgment of a jury because you have an emotion.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



If the jury had considered the state of mind of the defendant they would not have voted to convict her of murder.

Since you agree with the Texas definition of murder you must think anytime a police officer kills someone it is murder...likewise with doctors performing abortions.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Jury decisions are constantly over-turned for various reasons....using a incompetent definition of murder would be one good reason in this case.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Says you citing your imagination. Back in reality, the defense explicitly cited the defendant's state of mind as part of their defense. The jury didn't find the argument compelling.

Again, your imagination isn't a legal standard. Your incompetent misunderstandings about the law create no obligation on the jury. ANd their lawful judgmet won't be overturned because you have a feeling.

Sorry, Green......but legally, you're nobody in this case. Your personal opinion is irrelevant.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



 Pulling a gun on someone sitting in their home and opening fire is incredibly dangerous to human life.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Not one is overturned because you have an emotion, Green. And your feelings about this case are your argument.

Your feelings are irrelevant. Your understanding of the law is utterly inadequate. And your pseudo-legal gibberish has nothing to do with this case.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Indeed. And it was the *actual* Texas statute that the jury was asked to consider.

Not Green's litany of pseudo-legal drivel.....from the TORT standard of 'innocent trespasser (which Texas doesn't recognize), to the 'malice' standard of murder (which Texas doesn't use). 

The jury used Texas law as the basis for a crime commited in Texas. As they should have.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

What this wrongful decision by the jury in Texas is doing is to whittle down the ability of anyone to engage in self defense.

And there are other juries outside of Texas making similar mistakes in regards to self defense.

The gun phobia along with fallacious claims of racism is making it more and  more of a problem for those whose lives are in danger  and are forced to use lethal force to defend their lives.

It will also particularly affect the police...and will result in more cops geting shot because they will hesitate when confronted with a legitimate threat.

A lot of folks that carry concealed weapons have no idea what is happening in regards to these precedent setting cases regarding self defense. 

What it boils down to --it may be legal to carry a concealed weapon but if you dare use it when confronted with a threat to your life....you may wind up going to jail.

I used to carry but I stopped...just too dangerous....many juries will consider you to be guilty for just carrying a concealed weapon.  The media and the gun control crowd have had a lot of influence on a lot of potential jurors.

I do carry a knife...very effective at close ranges....and the jury will be much more sympathetic towards you if you ever have to defend your life.

Legal experts say Amber Guyger guilty verdict signals major shift in how juries view police officers


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> What this wrongful decision by the jury in Texas is doing is to whittle down the ability of anyone to engage in self defense.



Shooting an unarmed man to death in his own apartment who has commited not crime isn't 'self defense'.

The jury heard Amber's claims of self defense and rightfully rejected them


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > What this wrongful decision by the jury in Texas is doing is to whittle down the ability of anyone to engage in self defense.
> ...



The jury was racially motivated as most blacks are and in addition did not consider the defendant's state of mind.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> What this wrongful decision by the jury in Texas is doing is to whittle down the ability of anyone to engage in self defense.
> 
> And there are other juries outside of Texas making similar mistakes in regards to self defense.
> 
> ...



 You are right here. If those who "abuse" a right are not dealt with, it negatively affects those who need those rights. It's why she had to be found guilty.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Says you, citing you. Again, your feelings aren't a legal standard. And don't negate any jury's lawful determination.

You keep arguing that your emotions are law. Sorry, Green.....they're not.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Amber Guyger’s legal team expected to appeal murder conviction


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Yup. Murderers almost always appeal. They almost always lose.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

pknopp said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > What this wrongful decision by the jury in Texas is doing is to whittle down the ability of anyone to engage in self defense.
> ...



I do not think Amber abused any right...if that is what you mean?  

When one considers her state of mind and the scenario in that apt.  I think she was reasonable to be in fear of her life.

She was a well trained police officer and a 4 yr veteran....if she was terrible as most portend she would not have lasted that long.

Bottom Line....the jurors were racially motivated...to many blacks on the jury...how the defense team allowed that is beyond me.

Not  even to mention the antics of the judge.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Oct 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > If all true the Judge is a problem BUT how often have YOU mistaken someone else's home for yours?
> ...



Who were the 2 witnesses who said they went to the wrong apartment and murdered someone.



> The hallways and apartment entrances all look the same.  One witness, a lawyer, out walking his dog one night walked into an apartment one floor down from his and terrified a woman sitting at her kitchen table.  Most of it is the parking garage not being clearly marked as to what floor the driver is on and the elevators and stair wells all look the same.



Did he shoot and kill the terrified  woman?



> Guyger was also hauling 40 pounds of gear and talking on her cell phone at the time she entered his apartment by mistake.



Actually she was sexting at the time.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



 She said she didn't even remember her training.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



That's because you're irrational. A rational person could see how shooting an unarmed man to death in his own apartment who has commited no crime is an abuse of his rights.

The jury certainly could.



> Bottom Line....the jurors were racially motivated...to many blacks on the jury...how the defense team allowed that is beyond me.



Bottom line, that's your feeling, citing yourself. And you have terrible legal judgment as demonstrated by the meaningless pseudo-legal gibberish you've offered us.

No conviction has ever been overtuurned because you had an emotion, Green. Your feelings aren't a legal standard.

Bottom line, she intentionally took the life of a man minding his own business in his own apartment. And she was rightfully punished for it.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Killing someone carelessly and without cause is unlawful


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 7, 2019)

Criminal homicide takes many forms including accidental killing or murder.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


And yet the cops were preparing for an acquittal  EVEN THOUGH the jury was 6 blacks, 4 Hispanics and 2 whites.

The cops should have understood minority vengeance


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 7, 2019)

Although Guyger's trial is done, the case is likely far from over.

READ MORE: Amber Guyger sentenced to 10 years in prison for the fatal shooting of Botham Jean

Trial observers, like defense attorney Heath Harris, are looking ahead to what could happen with Guyger's murder conviction in appeals court

Amber Guyger’s legal team expected to appeal murder conviction


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


But not murder, which you refuse to admit


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 7, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Although Guyger's trial is done, the case is likely far from over.
> 
> READ MORE: Amber Guyger sentenced to 10 years in prison for the fatal shooting of Botham Jean
> 
> ...


Stick a fork in it. All that hugging and forgiveness can't be undone. Nothing to be gained.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 7, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Although Guyger's trial is done, the case is likely far from over.
> ...


You'll "funny" the coming appeal


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Why do democrats treat black so differently?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 7, 2019)

> Texas's *felony murder* rule, codified in Texas Penal Code § 19.02(b)(3),[1] states that *a person commits murder if he* "*commits* or attempts to commit *a felony*, other than manslaughter, *and* *in the course of and in furtherance of the commission* or attempt, or in immediate flight from the commission or attempt, he *commits* or attempts to commit* an act clearly dangerous to human life that causes the death of an individual.*"


Felony murder rule (Texas) - Wikipedia

Texas felony murder rule applied to this case:
1. Amber commited a felony - criminal trespass.
2. Amber further commited an act clearly dangerous to human life that caused the death of an individual.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

No....
*What is trespassing in Texas?*
In Texas, “criminal trespass” occurs when you enter someone else’s property without their permission. In order to be guilty of the offense, there are some additional prerequisites:


You must have acted intentionally
There must have been some notice posted or you were asked to leave
You must be physically present on the property

Amber did not intentionally enter the black guys apartment...thus she was a innocent trespasser.

Engaging in self defense is not a criminal act.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 7, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



She wasn't too exhausted to sext a married man for a sexual rendezvous later that night.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> No....
> *What is trespassing in Texas?*
> In Texas, “criminal trespass” occurs when you enter someone else’s property without their permission. In order to be guilty of the offense, there are some additional prerequisites:
> 
> ...



She didn't enter intentionally? What, did someone throw her in through the door like a bouncer, but in the other direction, into the apartment? She, under her own power and through her own will, walked into his apartment. It was intentional. Just like her double tapping him in the chest. Was intent to kill. 

 You do not need notice on your door telling people don't walk into your house. Entering their property means entering their YARD. Not their HOME.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Amber did not carelessly kill the black guy.....she took aim and hit her target nothing carless about that...her target was perceived by her as a threat to her life and reasonably so because she believed she was in her apartment....a honest mistake.  

To accuse her of murder would be to negate the law on self defense.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 7, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > No....
> ...




The broad meant to go into her own home, not that of the decedent.

That's what the testimony was.

I suppose it could just be a cover story for her, but the persecution didn't prove anything else


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> > Texas's *felony murder* rule, codified in Texas Penal Code § 19.02(b)(3),[1] states that *a person commits murder if he* "*commits* or attempts to commit *a felony*, other than manslaughter, *and* *in the course of and in furtherance of the commission* or attempt, or in immediate flight from the commission or attempt, he *commits* or attempts to commit* an act clearly dangerous to human life that causes the death of an individual.*"
> 
> 
> Felony murder rule (Texas) - Wikipedia
> ...


Huh?  So you’re saying she had intentions to break into an apartment and kill a black man ? Lol you are so racist it’s unreal


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > No....
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Her decision to fire was careless and unnecessary
It got her fired from her job


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> No....
> *What is trespassing in Texas?*
> In Texas, “criminal trespass” occurs when you enter someone else’s property without their permission. In order to be guilty of the offense, there are some additional prerequisites:
> 
> ...


Bullshit!

LINK???


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



That is just heresay....anyhow it is irrelevant...no matter the reason she innocently entered the apartment of another by mistake....that is all that is relevant.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Bullshitte  she fired to defend her life.  She was fired because of politics....the politicians always cave into the blacks in a case like this.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > > Texas's *felony murder* rule, codified in Texas Penal Code § 19.02(b)(3),[1] states that *a person commits murder if he* "*commits* or attempts to commit *a felony*, other than manslaughter, *and* *in the course of and in furtherance of the commission* or attempt, or in immediate flight from the commission or attempt, he *commits* or attempts to commit* an act clearly dangerous to human life that causes the death of an individual.*"
> ...



Not to mention stupid.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

I’m still trying to get a Democrat to tell me what they think happened with this woman that she deserved a murder charge .. 

Murder requires intention.. what  was her intention ?? 
Was it to break in and kill a black man?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > No....
> ...


the link was given


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I’m still trying to get a Democrat to tell me what they think happened with this woman that she deserved a murder charge ..
> 
> Murder requires intention.. what  was her intention ??
> Was it to break in and kill a black man?



Well, as has been pointed out a big part of the problem is the Texas definition of murder....quite ridiculous and goes against most all legal opinions on the matter.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Actually, her life was never in danger

She fired without assessing the situation 
She shot a man sitting on his couch


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You were there?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Criminal homicide takes many forms including accidental killing or murder.



Homicide is not murder.

*Homicide* is the act of one human killing another. A *homicide* requires only a volitional act by another person that results in death, and thus a *homicide* may result from accidental, reckless, or negligent acts even if there is no intent to cause harm


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Lie.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



Which link are you referring to?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Criminal homicide takes many forms including accidental killing or murder.
> ...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You only know that by hindsight....in her mind she thought she was in her apartment and thus confronted by a stranger who put her into a fear for her life...just a mistake...not murder.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 7, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



The jury wasn’t there either 
So all we have is the evidence


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



And that is what the jury had to decide. Was her fear reasonable? Was her response reasonable?

The jury said NO


----------



## WillPower (Oct 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> She shot a man sitting on his couch



You've been lying about this for days....go away.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The 6 blacks, 4 Hispanics and 2 whites? That jury?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Homicide is not murder.
> 
> The essential element of murder is malice.


Hearsay repeated ad nauseum. Murder is obviously homicide. You have nothing.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Which link are you referring to?


A current, authoritative source saying for “criminal trespass” in Texas:
"

You must have acted intentionally
There must have been some notice posted or you were asked to leave
You must be physically present on the property"


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 7, 2019)

Plenty of *malice* on display here, afore and after thought. M*urderous,* depraved hearts. Mental states purposely, knowingly, and recklessly manifesting extreme indifference to the value of human life.


----------



## flewism (Oct 7, 2019)

She being so confused to the point she didn't know where she was, does not justify her actions.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

flewism said:


> She being so confused to the point she didn't know where she was, does not justify her actions.



Not a good description of that event.  She was not confused per se....just like a lot of folks when they have a lot on their mind and after having worked a l3 hr shift she was not focused real well....when you live in a big apartment building like that...you get into a rouotine park at a certain level on which your apartment is located and then walk the same path each and every day to your apartment....most people could do it 
blind....her mistake and it is reasonable was to park on the wrong level...one level up from where she should have parked.  

also one needs to understand this was a very rare case...probably the only one like it...a police officer inadvertently goes to the wrong apartment ....starts to put her key in and lo and behold the door opens...obviously ajar...so she takes 2 quick steps through the door into the dark apt. where the lights are not on...and immediately sees the silouhette of a human figure...can you imagine the shock?  Most folks would be scared shitless and take off running...but she was a police officer trained to handle situations like being confronted with a threat and she knew how to deal with it....she told the suspect to show his hands....he refused, instead he began to yell at her and advance towards her...big mistake on his part.  

Now in his defense he was no doubt shocked also and according to some ...smoking marijuana...which may have contributed to his irrational behavior aka failing to follow the orders of a uniformed police officer.  He had to know she was a police officer but she had no clue to who he was....thus she perceived a threat to her life and rightly so...he could have been a burglar, rapist or who knows what.  A definite threat at any rate and then he refuses to show his hands....a good shot.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Plenty of *malice* on display here, afore and after thought. M*urderous,* depraved hearts. Mental states purposely, knowingly, and recklessly manifesting extreme indifference to the value of human life.



Obviously you do not know what malice is. 

Here, let me help you out?


mal·ice
/ˈmaləs/

_noun_

the intention or desire to do evil; ill will.
"I bear no malice toward anybody"


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 7, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> Well, after all, he had a deadly weapon, a spoon and a presumably frozen hard ice cream carton....



Or he could have smothered her with the cushions from the sofa.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 7, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


A valid jury which was unanimous in its decision


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 7, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Well, after all, he had a deadly weapon, a spoon and a presumably frozen hard ice cream carton....
> ...


Laugh about it when you come home and find your door open and someone in there in the dark.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


6 africans, 4 Mexicans and 2 liberal whites


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Which link are you referring to?
> ...



Exactly....as in .........'you must have acted intentionally' meaning you must have intended to trespass....she had no such intent....she simply made a mistake.....and that is all there is to it...she made a mistake....a very big mistake she went to someone elses apartment...a tragic mistake for both parties.  But that is all it was a huge tragic mistake....yet the state wants to send her to prison because she made a mistake.....who said it?  To err is human.

Deadly mistakes happen all the time...usually in traffic cases but other ways also...look up the stats on accidental deaths each year....shit happens.....get over it.  Do not try to rectify the death of one innocent person by jailing another innocent person.

His brother had it right....he did not want her to go to jail....if the victims brother can say that...it should be very easy for everyone else to say the same.

Unfortunately, too many folks on here are consumed with hatred...mostly negroes i think but a good share of misguided white folk also.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



A receipe for disaster....how in the world did the defense team allow that to occur?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Exactly, all these misguided folk should try and put themselves in her shoes.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 7, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



I would be gone in a second...out the door and probably down the street...and safe.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> flewism said:
> 
> 
> > She being so confused to the point she didn't know where she was, does not justify her actions.
> ...



Well, sitting in his apartment on the couch eating ice cream sure sounds like a capital offense to me!


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Nope. 'Innocent Trespass' is a tort standard for determining civil liability in States like Georgia and Virginia. 

Texas doesn't recognize 'innocent trespass'. And it certainly doesn't apply a tort standard from another State to criminal proceedings on homicide.

Remember, you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Right but they were in error.....this will be rectified upon appeal.  Juries often get it wrong.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Says you, citing yourself.

And as you've demonstrated, you have no idea what you're talking about. You laughably insisted that Texas had to apply the Georgia State legal principle of 'innocent trespass', a tort standard used to determine civil liability and damages. Texas doesn't recognize 'innocent trespass'. ANd they certianly don't apply it to criminal proceedings.

Worse, you insisted the Texas jury was bound to the 'malice standard' of murder. Yet Texas statutes on murder don't use the malice standard. The word 'malice' isn't used once in their entire statute on criminal homicide, including murder.

Sorry, Green....but your meaningless pseudo-legal gibberish doesn't override the lawful determination of a jury. 

Get used to the idea.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



Nonsense it can be a tort or criminal in nature....aka a burglar 

PENAL CODE  CHAPTER 30. BURGLARY AND CRIMINAL TRESPASS


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Anyhow....Amber had no malice towards the black guy....murder requires malice.



None? Putting a bullet in his heart is rather malicious.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Nope. There's not a single mention of 'innocent trespass' in the entire statute you cited. Texas doesn't recognize the concept. And it certainly doesn't apply a tort standard from Georgia to its criminal homicide proceedings.

Remember, Green......you're a pseudo-legal incompetent. It tends to hamper your arguments regarding the law.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Homicide is not murder.
> ...



Nope homicide is not murder....a homicide does not require malice...murder does.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Anyhow....Amber had no malice towards the black guy....murder requires malice.
> ...



Murder does not require malice in Texas. In fact, the word 'malice' isn't used once in the entire section of Texas law on criminal homicide, including Murder.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 7, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Anyhow....Amber had no malice towards the black guy....murder requires malice.
> ...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Homicide is not murder.
> ...



Nope....homicide is not murder........
What's the difference between homicide, murder and manslaughter? - Murphy Law Office

Obviously you did not know I went to Harvard Law 
School.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Not in Texas it doesn't. The word 'malice' is never used in the entire statute on criminal homicide. Nor is it a requirement for a murder per the statutes of Texas. 

Your legal incompetence again hampers your argument.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



The Texas definition of murder is wrong...it needs to be re-written.  Hopefully they will bring that up in the appeal....that in and of itself is a big reason this case should be taken to the 
Supreme Court...that texas definition was probably written way back in the old days when politicians had little or no legal training.

All competent legal scholars today say malice is an essential element of murder.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Jury decisions are constantly over-turned for various reasons....using a incompetent definition of murder would be one good reason in this case.



Let's say it is overturned. They try her again and then find her guilty of manslaughter. How would you feel if they then gave her _more_ than 10 years?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Says you, citing your imagination.

Again, Green.....you may believe that your imagination defines the law. But as Amber Guyger's conviction for murder demonstrates, your imagination has no legal relevance. Your 'feelings' don't change the statutes or the facts in the case.

And as Amber Guyger committed murder in Texas, she was subject to Texas law. Not the standards of 'law.com'.

You don't have the slightest clue how jurisdiction works at all, do you?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...





QuickHitCurepon said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Jury decisions are constantly over-turned for various reasons....using a incompetent definition of murder would be one good reason in this case.
> ...



To tell you the truth from what I have seen and heard about this lady....I really do not like her but I am convinced she is innocent.  Anyhow...the good guys do not always win...what will be will be.

The real damage done by this jury and others of a similar nature is to make it more difficult to engage in self defense without the possibility of going to prison.

These juries have too many politically correct people who have no understanding of the law and are easily controlled by the prosecutor whose main interest is not justice but to pursue the goals of the state...which in this case was to placate the blacks.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Shooting an unarmed man to death in his own home for committing no crime isn't 'self defense'.

Which might explain why Amber Guyger was convicted of murder for doing it.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Noted. No link.  More blather.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



Yup

Green is convinced that his emotions and feelings about Amber Guyger's murder override Texas state law, the judge, the jury and the prosecutors.

As Amber sitting in prison orange demonstrate, Green's 'feelings' don't amount to much.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...





Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



I have cited competent legal authorities like Blacks Law Dictionary........

_*Black's Law*_ is the most widely used law dictionary in the United States. It was founded by Henry Campbell Black (1860–1927). It is the reference of choice for terms in legal briefs and court opinions and has been cited as a secondary legal authority in many U.S. Supreme Court cases


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



On TORT law from Georgia. Which isn't recognized in Texas. And isn't applied to criminal homicides if it was. You laughably conflate civil and criminal law, and insist that state ruling from OUTSIDE Texas override Texas state law.

Um, no. They don't.

Worse, you've ignored the Texas Statutes on Murder, insisting that Texas is bound to the 'malice standard'.......when it isn't. 'Malice' isn't mentioned once in the entire Texas statute on criminal homicides, including murder.

Remember, you don't actually know what you're talking about. It tends to hamper your arguments.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



That's a federal statute. This was a state crime.

Your incompetence regarding jurisdiction is against hampering your argument. 

Try again.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> she simply made a *mistake*.....and that is all there is to it...she made a *mistake*....*a very big mistake* she went to someone elses apartment...a *tragic mistake* for both parties. But that is all it was a *huge tragic mistake*....yet the state wants to send her to prison because she made a *mistake*.....who said it? To err is human.



All murders are a huge tragic mistake.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



OMG, a link at long last, Texas even, let's see now,.. oap, there it is!:


> Sec. 30.05.  CRIMINAL TRESPASS.  (a)  A person commits an offense if the person enters or remains on or in property of another, including residential land, agricultural land, a recreational vehicle park, a building, or an aircraft or other vehicle, without effective consent and the person:
> 
> (1)  had notice that the entry was forbidden; or
> 
> (2)  received notice to depart but failed to do so.


Look mom, no "intent" mentioned! Oopsies! Time you grew up!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



The feds rule over all state courts...they are the ultimate deciders....thus if this case goes to the supreme court....it will be over turned.

any you think you are legally competent?   bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> The Texas definition of murder is wrong



Of course it is.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Nope. The Feds and States operate under a system called 'concurrent jurisdiction'. As Amber was indicted, tried and convicted under Texas State law, Texas state law applies.

Sorry, Green.....but your ignorance of the basics of how our system works isn't helping your argument.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > she simply made a *mistake*.....and that is all there is to it...she made a *mistake*....*a very big mistake* she went to someone elses apartment...a *tragic mistake* for both parties. But that is all it was a *huge tragic mistake*....yet the state wants to send her to prison because she made a *mistake*.....who said it? To err is human.
> ...



Mistake is not the right word.  All murders are tragic.

Example:  Somone hires a hitman to kill their wife...no mistake involved...just malice...a wish,desire and intention to do evil.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Malice isn't a requirement for murder in Texas. Making it irrelevant to Amber Guyger's conviction.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Still don't, but here's what your link says, genius:


> Murder is a homicide committed with “malice aforethought.”  That doesn’t mean it is a malicious killing.  Malice aforethought is the common law way of saying that it is an unjustified killing.  And, for a killing to be a murder, there typically has to be either an intent to kill, *or, at minimum, conduct so reckless that it is punishable as murder.*


Dope.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



What you seem not to know: 

If a federal issue is part of a state court's decision then the Federal court has jurisdiction.

Got dat chump....bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Murders are not a mistake???


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Here we go with the century old+ 2nd edition Black's Law drivel again..


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Sorry, Green....but Amber wasn't tried in federal court. Thus, federal laws don't apply to her conviction. She was tried in State court. Thus, Texas State laws apply.

Remember, you don't understand how jurisdiction works. And your ignorance doesn't magically change a jury's lawful determination.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



 In all Cases affecting Ambassadors, other public Ministers and Consuls, and those in which a State shall be a Party, the Supreme Court shall have original Jurisdiction. In all other Cases before mentioned, the Supreme Court shall have appellate Jurisdiction, both as to Law and Fact, with such Exceptions, and under such Regulations as the Congress shall make.

Conflicts of Jurisdiction: Federal Court Interference with State Courts


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



You vainly try to denigrate a highly reputable legal source.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



More accurately, Texas state laws reign when determining legal definitions for state crimes in Texas. 

As Amber Guyger sitting in prison orange for murdering a man demonstrates elegantly.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> The Feds and States operate under a system called 'concurrent jurisdiction'. As Amber was indicted, tried and convicted under Texas State law, Texas state law applies.
> 
> Sorry, Green.....but your ignorance of the basics of how our system works isn't helping your argument.


Bears repeating.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Nah, you should take it more personally.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


The Supremes don't have the time nor inclination to fuck this one up.


----------



## flewism (Oct 7, 2019)

If I came home after working 13 hours to my own home found the door I locked earlier unlocked I believe I would call 911 prior to entering and they would advices me not to enter. Now say I didn’t call 911 but retrieved my weapon from my vehicle console and entered my own home. I then find a man drinking my beer on my couch can I shoot him?, when I startle him and he get off my couch. Legally I cannot shoot him until he presents a threat.    She was in the wrong home and did not prove he presented a threat.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

*Which Courts Hear Appeals?*
State and federal appeals courts review the decisions of lower trial courts. If a party loses in an appeals court, they may appeal to the state supreme court or to the United States Supreme Court.

Who May Appeal a Court Decision, and When? | Justia


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

flewism said:


> If I came home after working 13 hours to my own home found the door I locked earlier unlocked I believe I would call 911 prior to entering and they would advices me not to enter. Now say I didn’t call 911 but retrieved my weapon from my vehicle console and entered my own home. I then find a man drinking my beer on my couch can I shoot him?, when I startle him and he get off my couch. Legally I cannot shoot him until he presents a threat.    She was in the wrong home and did not prove he presented a threat.



Under the law of self defense in most states one only has to be in reasonable fear of their life...they are not required to prove a threat.....though they must be able to convince a jury that they were in reasonable fear of their life or of serious bodily injury.

Due to a lot of recent decisions on self defense by juries that are basically incompetent/ obsessed with political correctness.....especially when a unarmed black is shot ---the capability to conduct a successful self defense is being diminished.  

A lot of gun owners are not aware of this...and thus they are placing themselves in harms way....especially if they carry a concealed weapon...lots of juries now do not like that at all...having been indoctrinated by the msm into believing it is wrong if not criminal to walk around with a concealed weapon.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



I do not think it will go that high...most likely the state supreme court will reverse this lower court mistake.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



The Texas state supreme court will overturn Texas' definition of murder?

Odd, they never have before.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> flewism said:
> 
> 
> > If I came home after working 13 hours to my own home found the door I locked earlier unlocked I believe I would call 911 prior to entering and they would advices me not to enter. Now say I didn’t call 911 but retrieved my weapon from my vehicle console and entered my own home. I then find a man drinking my beer on my couch can I shoot him?, when I startle him and he get off my couch. Legally I cannot shoot him until he presents a threat.    She was in the wrong home and did not prove he presented a threat.
> ...



Shooting a man to death who is sitting in his own apartment, minding his own business isn't 'self defense'.

Which is why the jury rejected it as a defense when presented with it by Amber's own lawyers.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Shooting a man to death who is sitting in his own apartment, minding his own business isn't 'self defense'.


Wait.. Lemme think.. Yeah, I suppose.. Sounds to be, at minimum, conduct so reckless that it is punishable as murder.

Wait, what color was he?!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> I do not think it will go that high...most likely the state supreme court will reverse this lower court mistake.



You should be happy she only got 10 years and move on.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 7, 2019)

harmonica said:


> a lot of black judges are racists [ a lot of blacks are ]
> they want payback for perceived/fake grievances






At least you got an AV.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 7, 2019)

Even if you are dumb enough to fall for all the bullshit she is peddling, she refused to take cover, call for back-up, de-escalate, negotiate surrender, but instead entered his apartment and shot an unarmed man multiple times while was sitting on his couch watching TV & eating ice-cream. She never said she feared for her life. She refused to give him lifesaving aid, only worried about her image, career, lied & destroyed evidence!


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 7, 2019)

But,.. but,.. ah c,mon,.. black guy, McFly, hello?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > flewism said:
> ...



Shooting a man to death who is sitting in his own apartment, minding his own business isn't 'self defense'.

Which is why the jury rejected it as a defense when presented with it by Amber's own lawyers.[/QUOTE

The key to whether the defendant w[/QUOTE]


Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Anyone who thinks that a woman coming home to find a nigha sitting on her couch could not possibly be in fear of her life and or of getting raped  is beyond my comprehension.  Being a police officer she knew how blacks are prone to rape white women....even though a minority they comitt over half of all violent crime in America....most do not know this but the police have to deal with blacks all the time and they well understand their propensity for violence...our jails are full of them

The add to that....da nigha had to know she was a police officer because she was still in uniform and yet when she yells at him to show his hands he refuses....why?

Perhaps because the mariujana he was smoking prevented him from understanding that a police officer pointing a gun at him might actually shoot him if he did not show his hands.

Bottom  Line it is very reasonable she was in fear of her life and any reasonable person would recognize that.

Unfortunately black jurors will always refuse to judge white cops fairly....their hatred of white folks is only superseded by their hatred of police officers....that is the reality and that is why Amber was convicted...they could not have cared less whether or not she was in fear of her life.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



She didn't come into her home at night. She came into another person's home and intentionally murdered an unarmed man who was watching TV and eating ice cream.

You keep ignoring the actual facts of the case. The jury didn't.

Bottom line, that's not self defense. Which is why Amber Guyger is wearing prison orange and spending at least the next half decade in prison.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...





Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Anyone who thinks that a woman coming home to find a nigha sitting on her couch could not possibly be in fear of her life and or of getting raped  is beyond my comprehension.  Being a police officer she knew how blacks are prone to rape white women....even though a minority they comitt over half of all violent crime in America....most do not know this but the police have to deal with blacks all the time and they well understand their propensity for violence...our jails are full of them

The add to that....da nigha had to know she was a police officer because she was still in uniform and yet when she yells at him to show his hands he refuses....why?

Perhaps because the mariujana he was smoking prevented him from understanding that a police officer pointing a gun at him might actually shoot him if he did not show his hands.

Bottom  Line it is very reasonable she was in fear of her life and any reasonable person would recognize that.

Unfortunately black jurors will always refuse to judge white cops fairly....their hatred of white folks is only superseded by their hatred of police officers....that is the reality and that is why Amber was convicted...they could not have cared less whether or not she was in fear of her life.[/QUOTE]
Exactly why this is being appealed


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Again, she didn't come into her home at night. She came into another person's home and intentionally murdered an unarmed man who was watching TV and eating ice cream.

Bottom line, that's not self defense. Which is why Amber Guyger is wearing prison orange and spending at least the next half decade in prison.

And murderers almost always appeal. They also almost always lose.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think it will go that high...most likely the state supreme court will reverse this lower court mistake.
> ...



Would you be in fear of your life and or of getting raped if you came home to a dark apartment and found a nigha sitting on your couch smoking weed?


Skylar said:


> > TheGreenHornet said:
> >
> >
> > > Skylar said:
> ...



You are ignoring her state of mind which is critical to her belief she was in fear of her life....she believed she was in her own apartment...and she acted accordingly.

Likewise the jury.....simply refused to consider her state of mind....hung up on the fact that she was not in her apartment...thus not understanding how she was in a reasonable fear of her life.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



No, I'm finding her argument that her only option was to murder an unarmed man in his own apartment to be uncompelling. She wasn't 'cornered'. She had training that was more than sufficient to defuse the situation, call for back up, or a myriad of other responses than shooting a man to death in his own apartment.

Again, her lawyers argued self defense....and the jury didn't find it compelling either. Murdering a man in his own apartment as he's watching TV....isn't self defense. 

Which is why she was convicted of murder and will spend at least the next half decade behind bars. As she should.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Anyone who thinks that a woman coming home to find a nigha





Death Angel said:


> Anyone who thinks that a woman coming home to find a nigha


'Nuff said. Both of you dismissed.. with prejudice!


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who thinks that a woman coming home to find a nigha
> ...



It does remove any ambiguity on what is motivating their irrational perspective, doesn't it.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...





Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Another thing you are missing is how quickly all this went down...she had no more than 2 or 3 seconds to make a life or death decision...remembering how shocked she must have been to see an intruder in her apartment. 

You are letting your benefit of hindsight affect your judgement of her....Amber did not know if the guy was armed or not....what if he were armed and she is on the phone calling for back up.  That would put her in a very dangerous position....she would have been gambling with her life...betting the intruder would take no action to harm her.

Look what happened to George Zimmerman...he had a pistol in his pocket but when Trayvon came back...george got  on his phone to call the police again...that is when he got sucker punched.

To follow your ridiculous recommendation on how she should have behaved could of had disastrous consequences if the the black dude had been someone like trayvon.

To make a good analysis of this situation one has to realize she based all her actions on the  belief she was in her own home.

I think on appeal they will reduce the charge to negligent homicide.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



She could have closed the door, called for back up, taken a step back into the hallway, used non-lethal force. She was a trained police officer an expert in defusing potentially dangerous situations with more than enough training to do so in this situation.  Instead, she acted with criminal negligence, murdering a man in his own apartment while he watched TV.

Which isn't self defense.



> You are letting your benefit of hindsight affect your judgement of her....Amber did not know if the guy was armed or not....what if he were armed and she is on the phone calling for back up.  That would put her in a very dangerous position....she would have been gambling with her life...betting the intruder would take no action to harm her.



She faces far more dangerous situations than a man eating ice cream every day as a police officer. What she *doesn't* do is shoot anyone she feels might be armed. She had been extensively trained on how to deal with those situations.

And instead of using her training, *she murdered an unarmed man in his own apartment who was just watching TV and eating ice cream.*

Again, that's not self defense.

Which is why a jury rightly convicted her of murder.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 7, 2019)

One's hatred of others and irrational fears are just that.

_Anyone who thinks that a woman coming home to find a black man, possibly her husband or brother, ..._


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 7, 2019)

Skylar said:


> It does remove any ambiguity on what is motivating their irrational perspective, doesn't it.


Obvious from page one along with the title actually: "Racist Black Judge Railroading Amber Guyger"


WillPower said:


> The judge is a large, belching, yawning, stretching black woman





TheGreenHornet said:


> Increasingly blacks are viewed by the judiciary as being above the law





Death Angel said:


> Yep. Anybody who disagrees with the payback for whitey philosophy of meat blacks is just another white racist!


("meat blacks", WTF?). Someone mercifully started another topic (an unbigoted one) on this. We should just stop posting here and continue there.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 7, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



 She was fired because she ignored her training.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 7, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> ("meat blacks", WTF?). Someone mercifully started another topic (an unbigoted one) on this. We should just stop posting here and continue there


Doesnt mean anything. My phone tends to insert words for no reason at all and I dont always catch them.

I would have said "ghetto blacks", but my phone has it's own ideas

Btw, this thread was started first, and I dont understand why the gods chose not to merge them. Any thread I start after someone else ALWAYS gets merged.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 7, 2019)

KissMy said:


> Even if you are dumb enough to fall for all the bullshit she is peddling, she refused to take cover, call for back-up, de-escalate, negotiate surrender, but instead entered his apartment and shot an unarmed man multiple times while was sitting on his couch watching TV & eating ice-cream. She never said she feared for her life. She refused to give him lifesaving aid, only worried about her image, career, lied & destroyed evidence!



Every word in your post is bullshit.....you didn't miss a single lie....truly amazing.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 7, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Btw, this thread was started first, and I dont understand why the gods chose not to merge them. Any thread I start after someone else ALWAYS gets merged.



I thought I was the Merge-King!  What happens is the truly needy watch MSM and report whatever is breaking in a matter of seconds.  No analysis, no commentary other than a sentence, maybe two, and no comedy or insight.  Then one of us comes along with something more and it gets rolled into an incomprehensible stew of other threads.  The mods won't listen to reason...if there is a common subject, no matter what kind of take is taken, it's tossed into the stew.


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 8, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


What's wrong with it?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 8, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


You know their voting record Nostradamus?!??

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL (Oct 8, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Why do you think that?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Oct 8, 2019)

MarcATL said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Actually he probably doesn't have a clue, because if he did he wouldn't have made that stupid ass comment.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 8, 2019)

MarcATL said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah. I do. I would feel doomed from the start if I had to pretend they were my peers


----------



## KissMy (Oct 8, 2019)

WillPower said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Even if you are dumb enough to fall for all the bullshit she is peddling, she refused to take cover, call for back-up, de-escalate, negotiate surrender, but instead entered his apartment and shot an unarmed man multiple times while was sitting on his couch watching TV & eating ice-cream. She never said she feared for her life. She refused to give him lifesaving aid, only worried about her image, career, lied & destroyed evidence!
> ...


I know you would be fine with big thug n!gger cop going into her apartment & killing her for eating ice-cream!


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 8, 2019)

KissMy said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


That's not why he died. Some of you guys are really dishonest with the facts.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...



He died because he was murdered by Amber Guyger while minding his own business in his own apartment.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Oct 8, 2019)

KissMy said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



No I leave that dumbass thinking to racist fools like you.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Oct 8, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...



Why did he die?


----------



## flewism (Oct 8, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Because a confused paranoid intruder shot him.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

flewism said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Huh. I thought Will was going to go with 'Spontaneous Chest Leak'.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 8, 2019)

flewism said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


No. Still not getting it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Oct 8, 2019)

flewism said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Funny that she couldn't remember where her apartment was, couldn't remember to follow procedures, but she could remember she had a gone and she remembered how to fire it.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 8, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Huh. I thought Will was going to go with 'Spontaneous Chest Leak'.



One her rounds hit a heart chamber instead of an artery so most of the bleeding would have been internal.  I've seen hundreds of gunshot wounds (Vietnam) and doubt she knew how seriously wounded he was.  A through-and-through would have created more blood flow so the 9mm round that would kill him probably didn't exit out his back.  She did render aid with a sternum rub when his breathing got sporadic but he was still breathing so she didn't administer CPR.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 8, 2019)

WillPower said:


> She did render aid with a sternum rub when his breathing got sporadic but he was still breathing so she didn't administer CPR.


Link? 
Never mind. I see. "Ms. Guyger said that she briefly tried to perform CPR and a sternum rub" after saying just a sternum rub in court seemingly.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 8, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> ]
> Link?
> Never mind. I see. "Ms. Guyger said that she briefly tried to perform CPR and a sternum rub" after saying just a sternum rub in court seemingly.



Keep walkin asshole...


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 8, 2019)

Sensitive blatant racist says whaa?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Huh. I thought Will was going to go with 'Spontaneous Chest Leak'.
> ...



There was enough of a leak that blood spewed from him with each chest compression until the gurney was soaked with it.


----------



## WillPower (Oct 8, 2019)

Skylar said:


> There was enough of a leak that blood spewed from him with each chest compression until the gurney was soaked with it.



I watched the trial and never heard that.....I don't suppose you have any proof of that.....none of your comrades know what happened, so why would you?


----------



## KissMy (Oct 8, 2019)

The bullet went through heart top to bottom proving she shot him when he was bent over getting up off the couch


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > There was enough of a leak that blood spewed from him with each chest compression until the gurney was soaked with it.
> ...



Actually, no. I read it, but I can't find it. So I'll rescind the comment.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 8, 2019)

> "Hey, can you hear me? Talk to me," one responder asks of Jean. His body is seen on the floor with blood pooling around his left shoulder.
> 
> Dallas police Officer Michael Lee, whose bodycam was shown, testified at trial Tuesday that Jean still had a pulse, but was unable to communicate.





> John Fairleigh, a paramedic with Dallas Fire-Rescue, testified that he and rescue personnel arrived to find police had started CPR on Jean. Rescue personnel took over and continued to perform CPR all the way to hospital, Fairleigh said.
> Jean didn't have a pulse. Fairleigh recalled blood spilling out of his wound with every compression.
> "It started to pool onto the stretcher," he said. "And as we made our way down the hall, there was a blood trail behind us."


----------



## Skylar (Oct 8, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> > "Hey, can you hear me? Talk to me," one responder asks of Jean. His body is seen on the floor with blood pooling around his left shoulder.
> >
> > Dallas police Officer Michael Lee, whose bodycam was shown, testified at trial Tuesday that Jean still had a pulse, but was unable to communicate.
> 
> ...




There we go. That's the quote I saw. I was using 'gurney' in my search rather than 'stretcher'.

So, Wil....to answer your question on evidence to back up this claim: "There was enough of a leak that blood spewed from him with each chest compression until the gurney was soaked with it.".....

I offer this quote:



> Jean didn't have a pulse. Fairleigh recalled blood spilling out of his wound with every compression.
> "It started to pool onto the stretcher," he said. "And as we made our way down the hall, there was a blood trail behind us."
> 
> John Fairleigh, Paramedic with Dallas Fire-Rescue


Which makes Amber Guyger's claim that she did CPR more than a little suspect....given that *she didn't have a drop of blood on her*, the gloves she was carrying, her uniform or even her shoes.

Yet CPR caused so much blood to spew from Jean's body that it pooled onto the stretcher and left a bloody trail behind the gurney.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 8, 2019)

But, but, but,...


----------



## bodecea (Oct 8, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Exactly why this is being appealed[/QUOTE]
I sure don't understand why there are people who accuse you of being a racist.   I just don't see it.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 8, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> One's hatred of others and irrational fears are just that.
> 
> _Anyone who thinks that a woman coming home to find a black man, possibly her husband or brother, ..._





Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who thinks that a woman coming home to find a nigha
> ...



Lookie here boyo......everyone knows negroes have a certain reputation when it comes to raping white women.....any white woman coming home that finds a nigha sitting on her couch would be in reasonable fear of her life and or  of getting raped...that is just being real.

The racial murder and rape of White women in America


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 8, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


I sure don't understand why there are people who accuse you of being a racist.   I just don't see it.[/QUOTE]

Being racist has nothing to do with this thread....it is all about whether a white lady cop should have been in fear of her life...... believing she was in her own home and confronted with a nigha who refused to comply with  her command of 'show me your hands'  the nigha as is now known was smokin dope and in his state of mind he did not act rationally.

Thus the two main factors in this case...a white police lady who mistakenly believed she was in her own residence confronted wid  a nigha under the influence of  marijuana refusing to obey a lawful police order.....these two factors are what caused the shooting.

The lady cop had reasonable fear of her life.....da nigha knew she was a cop because she was still in uniform and saw she had her weapon trained on him and was hollering at him to show his hands....what would any reasonable person do in such a situation?  

A reasonable person would certainly not do what da nigha did....refuse to show his hands and holler at her as he was advancing on her.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 8, 2019)

Arrest made in murder of witness in Ambar Guygar case.............Arrest Made in Death of Amber Guyger Trial Witness


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 8, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Being racist has nothing to do with this thread


You need to rethink that, preferably sober.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...





> Being racist has nothing to do with this thread



Yep you have done a great job making it racist.



> ....it is all about whether a white lady cop should have been in fear of her life...…



When you go into SOMEONE else's home unauthorized do you think you might be in fear of the homeowner.



> believing she was in her own home and confronted with a nigha who refused to comply with  her command of 'show me your hands'  the nigha as is now known was smokin dope and in his state of mind he did not act rationally.



Yep this thread isn't racist, it became racist as soon as you hit the thread.  He was eating Ice Cream not smoking dope, funny thing is I wonder why they didn't test her for drugs and I don't have to comply with the demands of someone who is in my home and they shouldn't be there.



> Thus the two main factors in this case...a white police lady who mistakenly believed she was in her own residence confronted wid  a nigha under the influence of  marijuana refusing to obey a lawful police order.....these two factors are what caused the shooting.



No the ONLY factor that caused this shooting was Amber going into a man's home and killing him.



> The lady cop had reasonable fear of her life.....da nigha knew she was a cop because she was still in uniform and saw she had her weapon trained on him and was hollering at him to show his hands....what would any reasonable person do in such a situation?
> 
> A reasonable person would certainly not do what da nigha did....refuse to show his hands and holler at her as he was advancing on her.



Show us the footage of where you saw all this bullshit story of yours take place.  You're a fucking comic book character and it is because of racist like you that many black folks have been murdered by police and they walk away scott free.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 9, 2019)

Cop killing is politically correct... fact


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Oct 9, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Cop killing is politically correct... fact



So is killing an innocent black man in his home, oh that's right the racist think it should be ok to do.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Arrest made in murder of witness in Ambar Guygar case.............Arrest Made in Death of Amber Guyger Trial Witness





> The suspect, 20-year-old *Jacquerious* Mitchell, says Brown was allegedly killed as a result of an altercation in a drug deal gone bad



*Jacquerious *huh?  Apparently a cop killing out of revenge for the guilty verdict.  Her ONLY mistake was living among these seedy Africans


Arrest warrants were issued for Thaddeous Charles Green, 22, Michael Diaz Mitchell, 32, and Jacquerious Mitchell, 20, all of Louisiana, Moore said.

Moore said Green and the Mitchells, who are related, drove from Alexandria, Louisiana, on Friday to meet Brown for a prearranged drug deal that immediately turned bad.

Smart people avoid Africans like the plague


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Oct 9, 2019)

Real racist.  I wonder how many black folks she hugged after she gave them life.  Talk about totally inappropriate.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> View attachment 283660
> 
> Real racist.  I wonder how many black folks she hugged after she gave them life.  Talk about totally inappropriate.


They know shes not guilty. They know what they did


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Arrest made in murder of witness in Ambar Guygar case.............Arrest Made in Death of Amber Guyger Trial Witness
> ...



More proof that Amber was in reasonable fear of her life....constant violence from black perps....no one knows that better than police officers.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Cop killing is politically correct... fact
> ...


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Oct 9, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 283660
> ...



So you are saying the gun accidentally fired 2 shots.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Smfh, but she was thinking rationally and drug free.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Exactly and the toxicology report showed she was alcohol and drug free.

Did anyone see a toxicology report on Botham?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> she was alcohol and drug free.


No excuse there. So just delusional racist ditz then. Best kept separate from the public.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > she was alcohol and drug free.
> ...


And the "victim" was not


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 9, 2019)

Evidently not.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



That is incorrect, there was no toxicology report done on her.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


So, "not guilty,". That's how our system works


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 9, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> So, "not guilty,".


Quoting someone?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> > Death Angel said:
> >
> >
> > > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


The jury asked whether it was reasonable for her to fire under those conditions

The unanimously decided NO


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Have you ever been right about anything?

https://www.usnews.com/news/us/arti...-in-texas-murder-trial-hear-officers-911-call


----------



## pknopp (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



 Why? Why should there be one?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2019)

> Toxicology results presented at trial showed she was not intoxicated during the shooting.



Amber Guyger found guilty of murder at trial in fatal shooting of neighbor Botham Jean


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



The innocent, unarmed man shot to death by an intruder in his own home....was *not* the victim?



(Getting comfy in my favorite chair)

Okay, continue.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Cop killing is politically correct... fact



Nope.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Being racist has nothing to do with this thread....it is all about whether a white lady cop should have been in fear of her life...... believing she was in her own home and confronted with a nigha who refused to comply with  her command of 'show me your hands'  the nigha as is now known was smokin dope and in his state of mind he did not act rationally.



Nonsense. She had plenty of opportunities to de-escalate. She could have called for back up. She could have retreated into the hallway. She could have gone to the fire stairs. There were ample chances for her to defuse the situation and she had more than enough training to recognize them.

So many opportunities to de-escalate in fact, *that her defense was left so desperate that they actually argued the Castle Doctrine in the closing arguments.* That's how many chances she had to de-escalate.

Alas, shooting someone to death in their own home.....isn't how the Castle Doctrine works.

Remember, you don't actually know what you're talking about.



> Thus the two main factors in this case...a white police lady who mistakenly believed she was in her own residence confronted wid  a nigha under the influence of  marijuana refusing to obey a lawful police order.....these two factors are what caused the shooting.


Several problems with your pseudo-legal analysis:

First, she wasn't working as a cop. She was off duty. She can't give 'lawful orders as a police officer' when she's not working as a police officer. The Dallas PD *never* backed her claim that she gave a 'lawful order'. *Instead, they fired her ass citing 'adverse conduct'. *Even her lawyers never argued that she gave a 'lawful order'. 

Second, two other witnesses to the event contradict Guyger's claim that she told Jean to 'put up his hands' in his own home.
*
Third, there was strong reason to believe that Amber Guyger lied her ass off.* As she claimed to have given CPR to Jean. Yet there wasn't a drop of blood on her, her clothes, the gloves she was carrying, or even her shoes. Meanwhile, Jean's chest wound was spewing so much blood with chest compressions by the paramedics that the blood pooled in the stretcher and left a bloody trail behind it in the hallway.
*
So we have a woman who is contradicted by two witnesses and gave a statement that the evidence strongly indicates was a lie. *

And yet you expect the jury to believe _her_?

Again my friend....you simply don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Nonsense. She had plenty of opportunities to de-escalate. She could have called for back up. She could have retreated into the hallway. She could have gone to the fire stairs. There were ample chances for her to defuse the situation and she had more than enough training to recognize them.

So many opportunities to de-escalate in fact, that her defense was left so desperate that they actually argued the Castle Doctrine in the closing arguments. That's how many chances she had to de-escalate.

Alas, shooting someone to death in their own home.....isn't how the Castle Doctrine works.

Remember, you don't actually know what you're talking about.



> Thus the two main factors in this case...a white police lady who mistakenly believed she was in her own residence confronted wid  a nigha under the influence of  marijuana refusing to obey a lawful police order.....these two factors are what caused the shooting.


Several problems with your pseudo-legal analysis:

First, she wasn't working as a cop. She was off duty. She can't give 'lawful orders as a police officer' when she's not working as a police officer. If she had been, this would have been a police shooting. *Which the Dallas PD were adamant it was not. Instead, they fired her ass. *

Second, two other witnesses to the event contradict Guyger's claim that she told Jean to 'put up his hands' in his own home. Outnumbering

Third, there was strong reason to believe that Amber Guyger lied her ass off. As she claimed to have given CPR to Jean. Yet there wasn't a drop of blood on her, her clothes, the gloves she was carrying, or even her shoes. Meanwhile, Jean's chest wound was spewing so much blood with chest compressions that the blood pooled in the stretcher and left a bloody trail behind it in the hallway.

Fourth, Amber deleted many of her texts from immediately after her shooting of Jean. Destroying relevant evidence.
*
So we have a woman that destroyed evidence, is contradicted by two witnesses and gave a statement that the evidence strongly indicates was a lie. *

And yet you expect the jury to believe _her_?

Again my friend....you simply don't know what you're talking about.[/QUOTE]
Progressives are the most racist people I’ve ever met


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Progressives are the most racist people I’ve ever met



Nope.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 9, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Progressives are the most racist people I’ve ever met


Bigot.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 9, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Progressives are the most racist people I’ve ever met
> ...


Impossible... I’m an minority

Political correctness tells you that... lol


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Being racist has nothing to do with this thread....it is all about whether a white lady cop should have been in fear of her life...... believing she was in her own home and confronted with a nigha who refused to comply with  her command of 'show me your hands'  the nigha as is now known was smokin dope and in his state of mind he did not act rationally.
> ...



Yeh a witness who just got killed in a drug deal.  No credibility.

A policeman is not a paramedic.  The wound may not have even been bleeding when she tried cpr.

Also shit for brains............"Individuals employed as police officers typically carry their police powers 24 hours a day in their jurisdiction, whether they're on the job or not," according to a recent ThinkProgress report. "That includes the power to arrest, use force, and the power to shoot

No...I did not expect a jury wid so many Negroes on it to get it right.

All ya'll nighas need to get your head out of your asses and understand this was a good shoot....most white folks undastand dat 

Legal Authority of Off-Duty Cops


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 9, 2019)

If she lives along, the door being ajar means only one thing; someone is inside or has been. Because of that, she should have entered cautiously ready to immediately retreat back outside.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Says you, citing you. At this point you're just ignoring evidence that contradicts you.

The jury didn't ignore what you must to cling to your pseudo-legal gibberish.



> A policeman is not a paramedic.  The wound may not have even been bleeding when she tried cpr.



So your working theory is that gunshot wounds to the chest....._*don't bleed?* That's probably the stupidest thing I've ever heard this year. _

*She didn't have a drop of blood on her. *Not on her skin, not on her clothing, not on the gloves, not even her shoes. Not a single drop. Despite Jean being found in a POOL of blood, with so much blood spewing from his chest wound with each chest compression that it left a pool in the stetcher that left a bloody trail on the floor behind it.

But per your meaningless, pseudo-legal gibberish, _his chest wounds didn't bleed. _

Surely you can see why the jury didn't buy that steaming pile of nonsense.

*The evidence shows that Amber Guyger lied about the CPR. *The prosecutor pointed it out repeatedly, even showing the jury her uniform without a drop of blood on it. The jury rightly believed the prosecutor, and the witnesses the contradicted Amber.

And all you can do is ignore the evidence, the witnesses, and make up the ludicrious fantasy that 'gunshot wounds to the chest don't bleed'.

No thank you. As I've said, you're irrational.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> If she lives along, the door being ajar means only one thing; someone is inside or has been. Because of that, she should have entered cautiously ready to immediately retreat back outside.



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaa   Lookie here girl....when she started to put her key in-- the door swung open....she probably thought she either forgot to lock the door or there was a problem with the lock....and you as well as most do not understand how quickly all this went down...the door swung up and she took a couple of steps inside spotted what she thought was  the intruder and the rest is history.  All this took 3 or 4 seconds at most.

Police officers are trained to enforce the law....they are not trained to run from criminals.

Bottom line the jury got it wrong....all this second guessing is simply the result of hindsight.  Amber did not have the benefit of hindsight.  Being confronted with what she honestly believed to be an intruder she took the appropriate reaction....ordered him to show his hands and his refusal to do so brought about the shooting...because that convinced her he was a threat that had to be eliminated.  Good shoot.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> If she lives along, the door being ajar means only one thing; someone is inside or has been. Because of that, she should have entered cautiously ready to immediately retreat back outside.



Or called for back up. By her own story, she had a door between her and Jean. The idea that she had 'no choice' to be murder the man behind that door is nonsense. She could have called back up. She could have retreated down the hall. She could have gone to the fire stairs and left the door unopen.

The opportunities to de-escalate were abundant and she had more than enough training to recognize them.

In fact, there were so many opportunities to deescalate that her lawyers were forced to go with a hail mary pass *of the Castle Doctrine. *

Alas, murdering someone in THEIR home isn't how the Castle Doctrine works. 

Which is why Amber Guyger was rightly convicted of murder for intentionally shooting to death an innocent, unarmed man in his own apartment who was minding his own business. And she deserves her prison sentence of 10 years.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> If she lives along, the door being ajar means only one thing; someone is inside or has been. Because of that, she should have entered cautiously ready to immediately retreat back outside.


I agree, but she isnt under any obligation to retreat. Still, it would have been the wise move.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > If she lives along, the door being ajar means only one thing; someone is inside or has been. Because of that, she should have entered cautiously ready to immediately retreat back outside.
> ...



Again, she could have called for back up. She could have retreated farther down the hallway. She could have used the fire stairs. She had opportunities galore to de-escalate the situation. And more than the training enough to recognize those opportunities.

Worse, the only one to corroborate Ambers story.......is Amber Guyger. Both witnesses that heard the confrontation contradict Amber's account. And Amber  obliterated her credibility by claiming she did CPR on a man whose chest wounds spewed _pools_ of blood....and yet Amber didn't have a drop of blood on her.

_Not even on her shoes. _All points hammered home by the prosecutor who even showed her pristinely blood free uniform to the jury. Despite the pools of blood on the floor, in the stetcher, and the blood trail down the hall.

*The jury rightly didn't find Amber's testimony persuasive or credible. *

In fact the case had gone so poorly for Amber that her lawyers were forced into the desperation move of citing the Castle Doctrine as her defense in the closing arguments. Which, of course, is just nonsense. Shooting a man to death in HIS home isn't how the Castle Doctrine works.

Amber was rightly convicted and rightly imprisoned. She earned her 10 year sentence in Texas State prison


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Legal Authority of Off-Duty Cops


Again, you don't even read your own links:


> *Off-Duty Liability*
> 
> While cops retain much of their legal authority while off-duty, some critics claim they are not held to the same legal standards when working a second job or off-the-clock entirely. Private security companies are not bound by the same regulations, constitutional protections, or civil liberties concerns as public police departments. And, while some cities will accept civil liability for off-duty police behavior, it's an open question whether an officer will be civilly or criminally liable for acts committed when they're not on the clock.
> 
> ...


Amber wasn't even working in a private security capacity. Face it, you gotta lotta nothin' burgers.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Obviously you know little about gunshot wounds............it is quite common where a person *bleeds* out internally, but the wound remains pretty much blood free. ... or it may take a little while for the wound to start bleeding profusely.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > If she lives along, the door being ajar means only one thing; someone is inside or has been. Because of that, she should have entered cautiously ready to immediately retreat back outside.
> ...



The 'Castle Doctrine' doesn't apply when you're breaking into someone ELSE'S apartment and shooting them to death.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaa Lookie here girl....when she started to put her key in-- the door swung open....she probably thought she either forgot to lock the door or there was a problem with the lock..



How does a door swing open from inserting a key? If it doesn't fit, you take pause. And a police officer cannot figure this out? Give me a break.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Legal Authority of Off-Duty Cops
> ...




Dont like that one ....here is another one......................The Incredible Power Of ‘Off Duty’ Cops


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Except that's  NOT really what happened. But nobody can convince you of anything you're unwilling to accept.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > waaaaaaaaaaaaa Lookie here girl....when she started to put her key in-- the door swung open....she probably thought she either forgot to lock the door or there was a problem with the lock..
> ...


I THINK it was a key card. It didnt work, buy "the door was ajar"



> Although Guyger said that she used her electronic key fob in the lock, the door pushed open, and she immediately drew her service weapon once inside.


Amber Guyger found guilty of murder at trial in fatal shooting of neighbor Botham Jean


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > waaaaaaaaaaaaa Lookie here girl....when she started to put her key in-- the door swung open....she probably thought she either forgot to lock the door or there was a problem with the lock..
> ...



She never inserted a key.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Again, she could have called for back up. She could have retreated farther down the hallway. She could have used the fire stairs. She had opportunities galore to de-escalate the situation. And more than the training enough to recognize those opportunities.



If she retreats back outside, that would almost guarantee success and her safety. That's why police always enter looking for suspect/suspects with lots of backup.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Says you, citing you. And you have no idea what you're talking about.

Back in reality, his wound *wasn't' blood free. There were pools of blood on the floor, blood spewing from his wounds during chest compressions (like the one Amber Guyger *claims* she did) to such an extent that they made more pools of blood on the stretcher and left a bloody trail down the hallway.

*Yet Amber didn't have a drop of blood on her.* Nor a drop of blood on her clothing. Nor a drop of blood on the gloves she was carrying. Nor a drop of blood on her shoes. 

Which the prosecutor hammered home repeatedly. Amber obliterated her own credibility with here story about CPR. The evidence simply didn't match her story. So you ignore the evidence. 
*
The jury didn't.*

Worse, Amber was contradicted by both witnesses who heard the confrontation on her telling him to raise his hands. The jury didn't believe her.  As the evidence didn't support he claim AGAIN. So you ignore the evidence. 

*The jury didn't. *

As I've said, you're hopelessly irrational, allowing your emotion to overcome your reason to such an extent that you ignore overwhelming evidence and make up elaborate pseudo-legal gibberish that have no relevance the case.

Which is why you still cling to your gibberish and your emotions while ignoring the facts of the case.

*The jury didn't ignore what you do.* Which is why they rightly convicted her of murdering an unarmed man in his own apartment who was minding her own business.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 9, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> If she lives along, the door being ajar means only one thing; someone is inside or has been. Because of that, she should have entered cautiously ready to immediately retreat back outside.





TheGreenHornet said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Your own description shows the door was ajar when you just denied it wasn't.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Again, she could have called for back up. She could have retreated farther down the hallway. She could have used the fire stairs. She had opportunities galore to de-escalate the situation. And more than the training enough to recognize those opportunities.
> ...


 Yup. There was no 'imminent danger'. She had plenty of opportunity to de-escalate.

*And as a police officer she faces FAR more dangerous situations than a man eating icecream and watching TV.* The idea that she 'had no choice' is blithering nonsense that the jury saw right through.
*
And Amber's lawyers knew it. *Which is why they retreated to trying to claim the Castle Doctrine defense, insisting that she had no obligation to use any of those avenues of escape or de-escalate the situation.

Alas, shooting a man to death in HIS home isn't how the Castle Doctrine works. Or has ever worked.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Remember all this next time you accuse Zimmerman of "murder."

The jury didnt.

The jury didnt.

The jury didnt.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



she did not break in to begin with....that is a common error many make...thinking she must have broken in.   anyone so stupid to leave their front door open in an apartment complex should not be surprised someone might walk through ....just an open invitation for that to happen.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Hindsight is so helpful when analyzing this case.  Too bad Amber did not have the benefit of hindsight.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Before *I* accuse Zimmerman of murder? 

Laughing....dude, just because your views are dependent on the race of the person killed doesn't mean mine are. I go with the evidence. To quote me:



> There was clearly reasonable doubt. Following someone because they're black may be racist but its not a federal crime. And shooting someone because they're beating the shit out of you isn't particularly racist or a federal crime.
> 
> And the 'shot because he was attacked by Trayvon' story is plausible. I don't know if we'll ever know if its true.
> 
> ...



I stick with the evidence. And the evidence clearly demonstrates that Amber Guyger is guilty of murdering a man in his own apartment who was minding his own business. 

Which is exactly what the jury found.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Amber had the benefit of *numerous opportunities to de-escalate* and the training to recognize them.

She didn't use those benefits or those opportunities, instead murdering an innocent man in his own apartment.

Which is why she was rightly convicted of murder and justly sentenced to 10 years in prison.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Which has nothing to do with the Castle Doctrine.

Again, Amber murdered an unarmed man in HIS apartment. *That's not how the Castle Doctrine works. *

And her lawyers knew that too. But the evidence was so overwhelmingly against Amber Guyger, that they had no choice but that desperation play.

Predictably it failed. And Amber was rightly and justly convicted of murdering unarmed man in his own apartment.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

If you believe you are in your own home


QuickHitCurepon said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > waaaaaaaaaaaaa Lookie here girl....when she started to put her key in-- the door swung open....she probably thought she either forgot to lock the door or there was a problem with the lock..
> ...



Again....she never inserted a key...when she touched the door it just swung open.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dont like that one ....here is another one......................The Incredible Power Of ‘Off Duty’ Cops


Another nothin' burger? No thanks, wacko.


> As far as criminal liability, Klinger said questions about the nature of the officer’s off-duty employment might be considered, but ultimately the law on deadly force “says *you’re allowed to shoot when you’re life’s in jeopardy.*” As for department discipline and accountability, DeCarlo said it doesn’t matter whether police are using their police power on the clock, or during secondary employment, because they should be held to the same standards and scrutiny.
> 
> “Whether the officer was on duty or off duty, the question should be was he under color of law stopped in a fair and judicious manner,” DeCarlo said, noting that the same standards apply to whether he followed the law on use of deadly force. “If it was a bad shooting, the department has to own it.”


When your life's actually in jeopardy. Duh.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Again....she never inserted a key...when she touched the door it just swung open.



So that means she knew something was wrong. Then why didn't she enter cautiously, ready to immediately retreat?

Since Amber was obviously in the wrong on some level, she needs to give substantial evidence to support some kind of defense. Her story didn't cut it.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Wrong.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> If you believe you are in your own home



The Castle Doctrine isn't *believing* you're in your own home.* Its *being* in your own home.*

And Amber's lawyer demonstrated how badly the case was going for them.....as they had to try to argue that she didn't have any obligation to retreat or de-escalate because of the 'Castle Doctrine'. Despite the fact that she wasn't in her own home. *Why flee to such an obviously false and an indefensible position?*

*Because her lawyers had no choice*. There were simply so many opportunities for Amber Guyger to de-escalate that Amber clearly had the training to recognize that her claim that she 'had no choice' was obliterated.

Along with her credibility over her 'cpr' lie and contradiction by every other witness.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> If you believe you are in your own home


If you believe in the Tooth Fairy...


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Again....she never inserted a key...when she touched the door it just swung open.
> ...



She did not know anything was wrong...probably just thought she forgot to lock the door.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Again....she never inserted a key...when she touched the door it just swung open.
> ...



Nope. It didn't. 

She irreparably damaged her credibility by being contradicted by *every other witness* to her encounter with Jean. And her lie regarding CPR.

Given that her entire defense was based on the jury believing her story, that damaged credibility and the obvious and numerous opportunties to de-escalate left her lawyers with no choice but to throw a hail mary pass, and absurdly argue the Castle Doctrine.

Alas, shooting someone to death in their OWN apartment isn't how the Castle Doctrine works.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> She did not know anything was wrong...probably just thought she forgot to lock the door.



Forgetting to lock the door does not account for it swinging open. And who is so lame to leave their front door ajar when they leave?

It is all way too basic for a trained police officer to ignore the signs.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> when she touched the door it just swung open.


Obvious lie. Auto-close, spring loaded.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > If you believe you are in your own home
> ...




If one honestly believes they are in their own home then they will act like they are in their own home.  

Anyone confronted with what they sincerely believe is a intruder in their home should not be blamed for trying to neutralize the threat.

At most she should just have just been charged with negligent homicide.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > when she touched the door it just swung open.
> ...



If it is working properly....so how do you think she got in?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > She did not know anything was wrong...probably just thought she forgot to lock the door.
> ...



so how do you think she  got in?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > She did not know anything was wrong...probably just thought she forgot to lock the door.
> ...



Who is so lame to leave their front door open when they are home?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Alas, Amber Guyger's awful judgment isn't a justification or excuse for murdering an innocent man in his own apartment.

If you're going to shoot someone to death under the 'Castle Doctrine', *you damn well better be sure you're in your home. *And not theirs.

As murdering an unarmed man in HIS apartment is neither self defense, nor covered by the Castle Doctrine.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


If one honestly believes in the Tooth Fairy, they are likely a small child. That's as irrelevant as repeatedly crying "intent" where criminal negligence is the issue. And she was, in effect, "charged with negligent homicide."


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



By your own imaginary account of Amber's mindset.....Amber Guyger.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



Oh, she absolutely intended to shoot him. She intentionally shot him Jean to death. Which is why they went with murder rather than manslaughter.

And per the laws of Texas, rightly so.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Again....she never inserted a key...when she touched the door it just swung open.
> ...



I think most sensible people would behave in a similar manner as Amber....if they came home and the apartment did not have the lights on and there was a nigha sitting on their couch...at least if they were armed....irregardless...most would definitely perceive it as a threat and act accordingly.

The black dude had plenty of warning...a police officer in uniform....ordering him to show his hands...and he must have seen her aiming a weapon at him....why did he not do as commanded?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



every other witness?  none of those alleged witnesses saw what happened...and they were probably black like the one that got killed whilst doing a drug deal the other day...probably doped up when the event ocurred.

I would go with the testimony of a police officer with 4 yrs. of duty everytime before a witness like that.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Most sensible people wouldn't be in that situation to begin with. Most sensible people wouldn't have murdered a man to begin with. Or thinking there was a burglar in their home, called the police. 

Amber's lawyers had to retreat to an absurd application of the 'Castle Doctrine' because there were simply so many opportunities for her to de-escalate the situation. Obliterating her claim that she 'had no choice'.

She had plenty of choices. And she chose to murder an unarmed man.



> The black dude had plenty of warning...a police officer in uniform....ordering him to show his hands...and he must have seen her aiming a weapon at him....why did he not do as commanded?



All other witnesses to Amber's break in of Jean's apartment contradict her. 

And she lied about performing CPR. 

Most sensible people wouldn't believe a woman contradicted by every other witness and caught giving a statement that was clearly a lie. 

And the jury clearly had sensible people.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



The witnesses HEARD what happened. And they contradict her account that she told him to show his hands.

Why would a jury believe a woman who was contradicted by every other witness, who had shot a man to death in his own home (demonstrating spectacularly poor judgment), and then lied about giving him CPR? She had obliterated her credibility.

Worse, there were plenty of opportunities to de-escalate. She chose instead to murder Botham Jean in his own apartment.

And the jury rightly convicted her of her crimes.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



One thing is known for certain...the black guy left his door open or ajar....her reasoning  irregardless of what she might have thought about the door being open was that she was in her own home....otherwise she would never have shot the guy...quite obvious.

That apartment complex obviously had a lot of druggies living there....which also makes her being in fear of her life even more credible.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



The one thing we know for certain is that she shot him to death in his own apartment.

Which makes her lawyers desperate attempt to argue the Castle Doctrine an elegant indication of just how badly the case was going for them.

All the opportunities to de-escalate that Amber ignored, despite her training......just obliterated any claim that she 'had no choice'.

She had many choices. And she chose to murder Botham Jean.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Nonsense....a good jury would not have given any credibility to a witness who claimed to not have heard something....especially if he is black trying to cover for another black.

Black juries are well known to side with blacks no matter the circumstances. 

The real question here is why were there so many blacks on the jury?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

What are the odds that one of the so called witnesses would himself be murdered....maybe karma for lying in court?  Lying to give support to a black and then he was killed by blacks.   How ironic.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Sensible people aren't motivated by the kind of racial hatred that drives your irrationality. Just because YOU determine credibility on the basis of race doesn't mean that sensible people do as well.

Sensible people would definitely take into account all the other witnesses. And definitely afford them more credibility than a woman who has such spectacularly poor judgment that she shot a man to death in his own apartment and then lied about trying to give him CPR.

And the jury was most definitely comprised of sensible people who rightly recognized that shooting a man to death in his own apartment is neither 'self defense', nor has a thing to do with the Castle Doctrine.

With the just verdict of 10 years being entirely appropriate for Amber Guyger's senseless murder of Botham Jean.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> her reasoning irregardless of what she might have thought about the door being open was


Irrelevant. One could honestly believe they're a ham sandwich. Nobody cares.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Someone who knows blacks very well..................Confessions of a Public Defender - American Renaissance


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > her reasoning irregardless of what she might have thought about the door being open was
> ...



Ridiculous...on the other hand lots of folks in that complex have gone not to their apartment but someone  else's.

If she had not believed she was in her own apartment she would not have shot the guy...ridiculous to believe otherwise.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



There were in truth no witnesses....claiming to not have heard something....does not mean anything.....how many people stand around in their apartments listening for stuff...nonsense to expect that....now if a loud explosing went off and someone claimed to have not heard that...then it might be credible....but to claim you did not hear a conversation....highly suspect.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Everyone is racist...from our founding fathers on down....most just do not want to admit it.  Backs are more racist than anyone....even blacks admit that...more hatred and violence in that group than in any other....that is why most white folk are not the concerned when a cop kills a black.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> If she had not believed she was in her own apartment she would not have shot the guy...ridiculous to believe otherwise.


And still irrelevant.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > If she had not believed she was in her own apartment she would not have shot the guy...ridiculous to believe otherwise.
> ...




Nonsense............that is the case in a nutshell.

Police do not go around looking for blacks to shoot despite what you have been led to believe.

The Truth About Police Violence Against Black Men - American Renaissance

I doubt there is a white woman in America who if they came home and found a black nigha sitting on their couch would not think they were going to get raped and or killed.  Just reality


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Says you, citing your own irrational racial hatred.  Remember, just because you determine credibility based on the color of someone's skin doesn't mean that anyone else is obligated to abide your failed, irrational process.

Sensible people would listen to ALL witnesses. And all other witnesses to Amber Guyger's encounter contradict her account. This after she had demontrated fantastically poor judgment in shooting a man to death in his own apartment AND lying about giving him CPR.

The jury rightly didn't find Amber Guyger as credible as the witnesses or the evidence contradicting her.

Amber had plenty of opportunities to de-escalate. *She chose instead to murder an unarmed man in his own apartment. *Which the sensible jury rightly found was neither self defense nor a reasonable application of the Castle Doctrine.

And justly sentenced her to 10 years. Which, of course, Amber Guyger deserves.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



By all means post the report.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Nope. It isn't.

Amber had ample opportunity to de-escalate.Her willful disregard for the opportunities to de-escalate elminate the claim that she 'had no choice'. *She could have chosen to utilize any of those opportunities to de-esclate. *

She had choices other than murdering Botham Jean. And instead, chose to shoot an unarmed man to death in his own apartment. Eliminating any claims of self defense.

*Which is why her lawyers were forced to use their desperation play, their comic misapplication of the 'Castle Doctrine',* insisting that she didn't have an obligation to back down or de-escalate. They did this because their self defense argument had already failed, due to the numeerous OTHER choices that Amber had to de-escalate.

And of course, their Castle Doctrine claim also failed......as murdering a man in his own home isn't the "Castle Doctrine".

Thus, Amber was rightfully convicted of murdering an unarmed man and justly sentenced to 10 years in prison.  A sentence she earned and deserves.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Doesn't matter. Texas smushes Murder 1 & 2 together because they don't care whether it's premeditated. Criminal negligence + illegal entry is enough. Intent becomes an issue only in the sentencing phase.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



We're agreeing. Manslaughter in Texas is usually accidentally killing someone. Like cleaning a gun and having it go off and kill someone in the next room. It didn't match what Amber did. 

The prosecutors decided to go with murder instead, based largely on the fact that the killing was willful and intentional rather than accidental, as is the case in Manslaughter.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...




It was not illegal entry....look up the texas law on criminal trespass.
What Amber did does not meet all the criteria for criminal trespass.
I dare you to post the law on criminal trespass in texas....I will tear you a new one if you do.  hehheh


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> It was not illegal entry....look up the texas law on criminal trespass.


Been there, done that. You look it up.. and actually read something for once.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Irrelevant. She was never charged with criminal trespass. She was charged with murder.

Once again, you awkwardly try to prove her innocence of a crime _she was never charged with._ While ignoring the overwhelming evidence affirming her conviction for murder. 

And the jury didn't ignore the evidence that you must to cling to your irrationality.



> I dare you to post the law on criminal trespass in texas....I will tear you a new one if you do.  hehheh



Laughing.....is this where you start babbling about 'innocent trespass', the TORT standard from Georgia and insisting that Texas criminal homicide charges are bound to it?

Your pseudo-legal gibberish always makes me giggle.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> The prosecutors decided to go with murder instead, based largely on the fact that the killing was willful and intentional rather than accidental, as is the case in Manslaughter.


Yes, she admitted shooting the guy upfront and very deliberately. Clearly not any sort of accident.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Irrelevant. She was never charged with criminal trespass. She was charged with murder.


Yes and no. The criminal trespass is a given, her being the intruder. The extra charge would simply be redundant.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Irrelevant. She was never charged with criminal trespass. She was charged with murder.
> ...



Its irrelevant because it didn't play any role in the charges she faced. If she trespassed, if she didn't, she intentionally killed the man either way.

The only relevance the location of the intentionally killing was whose home it was (and thus, the application of the Castle Doctrine) and the opportunities the layout of the apartment, hallway, fire stairs, etc gave her to de-escalate.

The prosecutor never claimed she criminally trespassed in the trial, nor was she ever charged with it.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm really quite shocked how many people here are saying she did barely anything, if anything, wrong.

She was WAAAAYY too trigger happy. He was unarmed and thus she had no reason to shoot him. Had she taken even 30 seconds to figure out WTF was going on she could have realized she was in the wrong apartment and been like holy shit I'm sorry and life would go on. I mean how many intruders would sit down and eat ice cream while watching a football game if they were going to rob the place?

But instead she double tapped that nigah and is paying for it but not nearly long enough.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> I'm really quite shocked how many people here are saying she did barely anything, if anything, wrong.



You'll find these are usually the same people that refer to black folks as 'nighas'.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really quite shocked how many people here are saying she did barely anything, if anything, wrong.
> ...



They call each other that. So I certainly can. Either the term is racist for all or racist for none. 

But I think she should have received the death penalty or life without.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



I disagree. I think the death penalty and life without parole should definitely be reserved for those with genuine malice. 

I don't think Amber Guyger had that. She made some absolutely horrible choices that cost a man his life and should definitely be punished for it though. 

10 years seemed an appropriate sentence.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



You do realize that in state cases you do 30%? She'll be a free woman in 3 years. 

3 years for walking into someone's home and shooting them dead is ridiculous. Had YOU done this you'd be looking at 25 to life I promise.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...




Not for murder. Texas law requires that a murderer has to serve at least half their sentence before they're even eligible for parole. And most parole requests are denied.



> Texas law stipulates murder convicts aren’t eligible for parole until serving at least half their sentence, meaning Guyger will be locked up for a minimum of five years.
> 
> How many years will Amber Guyger stay in prison? That could depend on Botham Jean's family



Apparently, a major factor is the wishes of the family.



> Ed Cox, whose Cox Law Firm outside Dallas regularly handles parole cases, said the board gives a fair amount of weight to letters from relatives of both the victim and the offender when pondering an early release.
> 
> “If his brother decides to support her release on parole, I think the board would absolutely consider that,’’ Cox said. “And I would expect that lawyers for her if she’s represented before the board would reach out to his family and seek to gain their support.’’



So we'll see. I suspect she'll serve between 7 and 10.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Its irrelevant because it didn't play any role in the charges she faced. If she trespassed, if she didn't, she intentionally killed the man either way.


True in that sense. Also true that presuming of criminal trespass in such cases allows Texas to sensibly differentiate Murder without premeditation from Manslaughter while doing away with Murder 2 altogether. Pretty impressive, imho. Efficient.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Its irrelevant because it didn't play any role in the charges she faced. If she trespassed, if she didn't, she intentionally killed the man either way.
> ...



Criminal Trespass just didn't come into it. The differentiation between murder and manslaughter in Texas is intentionality. Did you mean to kill someone or was it accidental. And she openly admitted to intentionally shooting the man twice in the chest.

So per Texas law, it was murder.

Texas doesn't really differentiate murder into Murder 1, Murder 2 and the like. They draw a line between Murder, Capital Murder, Manslaughter and Criminally Negligent Homicide......the last one is kind of a lost sock drawer for anything that doesn't fall into the first three, but still involves one person killing another.

Criminal Trespass isn't a factor in any of them. It isn't mentioned in any capacity. Here's the Statute:

PENAL CODE  CHAPTER 19. CRIMINAL HOMICIDE


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Criminal Trespass just didn't come into it.


Conceded at least twice now.


> The differentiation between murder and manslaughter in Texas is intentionality. Did you mean to kill someone or was it accidental.


That's the main gist, as in all States obviously. But no, it's not that simple in Texas. I posted why not a while back. No idea why you're so insistent about this?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

Grumblenuts said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Criminal Trespass just didn't come into it.
> ...



Murder is where Texas gets interesting. They split it into just two main categories: Murder and Capital Murder. Murder they'll imprison you for, and murder they'll kill you for.

Capital murder is fairly specific....like if you kill a cop, a child, or kill someone while trying to escape from a penitentiary. But premeditation doesn't really come it. Which is unusual. The closest they come is in the defenses they offer, like 'sudden passion'. But that's more of a mitigation in the sentencing phase that would reduce the charge to a second degree felony.

The other way in which Texas unusual is their lack of application of the 'malice' standard. Most states require malice for something to be murder. Texas doesn't. You just need to kill someone and mean to kill them.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2019)

Superbadbrutha said:


> That is incorrect, there was no toxicology report done on her






> Guyger's toxicology reports taken on the night of the shooting came back negative for drugs or alcohol, a detective testified


"I need you. Hurry": Texts between Amber Guyger, partner revealed at trial


----------



## The Professor (Oct 9, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> I'm really quite shocked how many people here are saying she did barely anything, if anything, wrong.
> 
> She was WAAAAYY too trigger happy. He was unarmed and thus she had no reason to shoot him. Had she taken even 30 seconds to figure out WTF was going on she could have realized she was in the wrong apartment and been like holy shit I'm sorry and life would go on. I mean how many intruders would sit down and eat ice cream while watching a football game if they were going to rob the place?
> 
> But instead she double tapped that nigah and is paying for it but not nearly long enough.



You said, “I'm really quite shocked how many people here are saying she did barely anything, if anything, wrong.” You are correct of course and to me that was the most disturbing thing of all. The funniest things were whose who thought they knew the law and were completely ignorant. I am a 79-year old man with an MBA and a JD (Juris Doctorate or doctorate in law) and could not believe how little people knew about the laws which govern them.

You also asked, “I mean how many intruders would sit down and eat ice cream while watching a football game if they were going to rob the place?” I would add, how many people, especially trained police officers would “accidentally”enter an apartment that had a big red mat in front of the door knowing their own apartment did not?

In a nut shell, Amber Guyger is a liar and is guilty as hell. Even before she was arrested, I predicted she would be convicted and I explained why. I'll be back in a few days to make my final comments on this case.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2019)

The Professor said:


> Even before she was arrested, I predicted she would be convicted and and I explained why


So did I. The jury determined the outcome before it even started.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


----------



## The Professor (Oct 9, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Even before she was arrested, I predicted she would be convicted and and I explained why
> ...



 Good, now we will find which one of us  had the right reasons.  This is a very easy case.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Even before she was arrested, I predicted she would be convicted and and I explained why
> ...


Nah, it was definitely the evidence.

You can tell by the way that Amber Guyver's lawyers shifted tactics dramatically during the trial. They originally argued that it was self defense. But as more and more evidence was presented demonstrating the opportunities she had to de-escalate, her claim that she 'had no choice' just fell apart.

So they desperately switched, fairly late in the trial, to a 'Castle Doctrine' argument. Where even though she had opportunties to de-escalate or retreat, she supposedly didn't have any obligation to do so.

Alas, shooting an unarmed man to death in his OWN home isn't how the Castle Doctrine works.

And the jury saw right through that pseudo-legal horseshit.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

The Professor said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really quite shocked how many people here are saying she did barely anything, if anything, wrong.
> ...



I'm an amateur dabbler in Law who studies it as a hobby.

How did I do?


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

From your link on Texas law.

Sec. 19.02.  MURDER.  (a)  In this section:

(1)  "Adequate cause" means cause that would commonly produce a degree of anger, rage, resentment, or terror in a person of ordinary temper, sufficient to render the mind incapable of cool reflection.

(2)  "Sudden passion" means passion directly caused by and arising out of provocation by the individual killed or another acting with the person killed which passion arises at the time of the offense and is not solely the result of former provocation.

(b)  A person commits an offe'nse if he:

'Adequate Cause'--obviously anyone and most especially a woman coming home and finding a nigha on her couch and the odor of majrijuana in the air should certainly be considered to be in a state of fear of her life and or of getting raped.  Thus Amber was justified to use lethal force.

'Sudden Passion'--Amber was definitely provoked by the presence of  what she considered an intruder, burglar or possible rapist in her home.

Thus we see by law the importance of the state of mind of the defendant.

If a person is insane....does not live in reality but in some deluded state and kills someone not understanding that what he did was wrong and if his attorney can convince the state or a jury that is the case  then under law he cannot be charged with murder.

Under Texas law, the insanity defense requires a defendant to provide evidence of a “mental disease or defect” that rendered them incapable of “know[ing] that [their] conduct was wrong. Tex. Pen. Code § 8.01

Though Amber was not  nor is insane she definitely and clearly was in a state of mind that prevented her from recognizing that shooting a person she considered a intruder was wrong.....thus the jury erred.

On appeal I think she has a good chance of this verdict inflicted by a incompetent jury will be reversed.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> From your link on Texas law.
> 
> Sec. 19.02.  MURDER.  (a)  In this section:
> 
> ...



So in your pseudo-legal gibberings.......Botham Jean 'provoked' Amber Guyger *by being in his own apartment eating ice cream?*

That's the stupidest thing I've heard today. And rememeber, you already tried to pass off your 'Gunshot wounds to the chest don't bleed' silliness. So topping that is quite the accomplishment.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > From your link on Texas law.
> ...



It is obvious that his presence in her state of mind provoked her abetted by his refusal to show his hands....thus I think judical authorities of considerable more intelligence on the State Supreme Court will reverse this jurys conviction of Amber for murder....i predict negligent homicide though it is not really even that but they must give the Negroes something...I would not argue too much with that....no one wants rioting, looting and burning.

I do commend you for pointing out that in most states 'malice' is required for murder. 

Texas is a very weird state.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Yeah, but you also thought that a TORT standard for determining civil liability from Georgia bound Texas criminal homicide law, that Texas was bound to the the 'malice standard' of murder because you found it on 'law.com' and that the Federal definition of murder overrode Texas State law in a Texas State trial of violations of Texas State law.

So your 'legal conclusions' really don't amount to much. As you have no idea how the law works.

But it was fun to watch you use the word 'thus', though! Like watching a toddler try on his daddy's shoes. Its just adorable.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Nonsense....you are making up stuff....but anyhow post the Texas definition of murder and I will again show how ridiculous it is.

Now here is a test for anyone to take that would like to see just how weird Texas is regarding murder.  Now I know you are too cowardly to take this test but for others...that might not be afraid to take it.

Here is the gist of the case ....a man in texas met a hooker on craigs list....paid her $150 to have sex but  she refused, balked at returning the money and said she had to give the cash to her driver.

She ran out got in the car and took offf.....the defendant chased them down and shot and killed the hooker.

The defense said Gilbert’s actions were justified because he was trying to retrieve stolen property and the driver was part of the theft scheme.

Prosecutors say Gilbert got mad and shot Frago when she refused to have sex with him.

O.K.   what do you  or anyone else think  happened when he went to trial in Texas?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> 'Adequate Cause'--obviously anyone and most especially a woman coming home and finding a nigha on her couch



And your argument just fell apart. It wasn't HER COUCH it was HIS.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Even before she was arrested, I predicted she would be convicted and and I explained why
> ...



The big question I have is why did the defense team allow so many negroes on that jury....recognizing that this trial took place in a big city in texas and even in texas big cities are pretty much like all big cities....controlled by democrats....thus I think the jury selection or jury pool was somehow rigged.

I cannot imagine any honest defense team allowing that many negroes on the jury...maybe they were paid off or somehow forced to go along with it.

The trial should have been moved out of Dallas...the defense did try to do that but it was not allowed.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Of course I'm not. You argued for *days* that 'innocent trespass' must be applied to Amber Guyver's case......a CIVIL standard from Georgia and Virginia for determining civil liability and damages. Which you laughably insisted had to be be applied to criminal cases (spoiler alert: it doesn't) in Texas which doesn't recognize 'innocent trespass'.
*
You're a legal incompetent, Green. You don't even know the difference between civil and criminal law.*

Worse, you insisted that the 'malice' standard of murder that you found on 'law.com' must be used by Texas; a State that doesn't us the 'malice' standard and doesn't even mention it in its entire statute on criminal homicide, INCLUDING murder.

*You're a legal incompetent, Green. Which makes your pseudo-legal drivel all the more adorable.  Say 'thus' again!*

And astonishingly, it still gets worse. As you cited the Federal statute for Murder and then laughably insisted that a Texas State trial of a Texas State indictment was bound to it. Laughably and completely ignorant of the entire concept of 'concurrent jurisdiction'.

*You're a legal incompetent, Green. You don't even know how jurisdiction works. *


> Now here is a test for anyone to take that would like to see just how weird Texas is regarding murder.  Now I know you are too cowardly to take this test but for others...that might not be afraid to take it.



*You're now you're insisting that Texas should have ignored its OWN legal definition of murder? *

Laughing....oh, you poor, hapless soul you. I just want to make you a grilled cheese sandwich and call your mom to come pick you up.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > 'Adequate Cause'--obviously anyone and most especially a woman coming home and finding a nigha on her couch
> ...



You fail to grasp the central thesis of the argument.....that in her state of mind it was her home.  In self defense the state of mind of the defendant is critical.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Her "state of mind" is irrelevant. She's a LEO and expected to follow the law. As I said before, I don't care if she thought she was on planet Zelda she walked into someone elses home and shot them in cold blood.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Alas, the Castle Doctrine isn't based on what you BELIEVE. But what actually is. And shooting someone to death in their own apartment isn't the Castle Doctrine.

If you shoot someone to death in Texas, *you better be damn sure that the home is your own.*


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



You get more ridiculous every time you post....if a state has a criminal trespass law then by that very definition ....'innocent trespass' must exist...if not the law would not be titled 'criminal trespass' but merely trespass...is that beyond your ability to wrap your head around?   Probably so.

I am very familiar with the Texas law on murder and how nonsensical it is...even you admit it is very different from most states.  In fact if Texas goes strictly by their definition of murder...every policeman in texas that kills someone is guilty of murder no matter the circumstances...I notice that once again you are too cowardly to present the Texas Definition of Murder....because you know I am right about it.

What I expect is that if the State of Texas aka their supreme court refuses to do the right thing and reverse the jurys decision....it will go to a federal appelate court and they will do what is right.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



I showed how the state of mind works in self defense by the insanity plea....too complicated for you I guess ....though it is very simple.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 9, 2019)

Okay, so in terms of this silly intent dispute, the previously pathetic benefit of hindsight argument does not appear completely vacuous.


Skylar said:


> Criminal Trespass just didn't come into it. *The differentiation between murder and manslaughter in Texas is intentionality*. Did you mean to kill someone or was it accidental.


Again, certainly appears that way but *no*. It's not that simple.
Continuing..  From your link.


> Sec. 19.05.  CRIMINALLY NEGLIGENT HOMICIDE.  (a)  A person *commits* _{this}_ offense *if he causes the death of an individual by criminal negligence*.
> 
> (b)  An offense under this section is a state jail felony.


Homicide.. granted not being called "murder" here, but also not being called "manslaughter".. in Texas..  No mention of "intent"  nor "accident." My State includes this within Murder 2 so I call it murder. So shoot me.


> Now consider:
> Sec. 30.02.  BURGLARY.  (a)  A person commits _{this}_ offense if, *without the effective consent of the owner, the person:*
> 
> (1)  enters a habitation, or a building (or any portion of a building) not then open to the public, with intent to commit a felony, theft, or an assault;  *or*
> ...


Amber clearly committed felony burglary prior to the homicide. Due to committing (not attempting to commit) this felony in conjunction with criminally negligent homicide, the charge is automatically elevated to murder.  Again, consideration of intent is not required to charge murder here. Amber admitting to shooting Jean is unnecessary, so irrelevant. She'd be charged the same and equally guilty regardless. Back to your link:


> Sec. 19.02.  MURDER.  (a)  In this section:
> _{...}_
> (b)  *A person commits {this} offense if he:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Then show us the term 'innocent trespass' located anywhere in the entirity of Texas statutes.

You can't. As the standard simply doesn't exist. Its a TORT standard used in Georgia that you found at 'law.com'. And laughably insisted that Texas had to apply to Amber Guyger's case.

*Alas, you didn't know what you were talking about....did you? And Texas didn't apply that standard to Amber's case....did they?*

Yeah, sorry, Green....but 'law.com' doesn't override the Texas Legislatures on their own murder statutes.



> I am very familiar with the Texas law on murder and how nonsensical it is...even you admit it is very different from most states.  In fact if Texas goes strictly by their definition of murder...every policeman in texas that kills someone is guilty of murder no matter the circumstances...I notice that once again you are too cowardly to present the Texas Definition of Murder....because you know I am right about it.



The only one saying that Texas murder statutes are 'nonsensical' is you. Citing you.

*The obvious problem being.....you're a legal incompetent* that doesn't even know the difference between civil and criminal law, has no clue how jurisdiction works, and laughably tried to claim that Texas was bound to the 'malice' standard *because they found it on 'law.com'.*

Nope.

And now, laughably, you're insisting that Texas should have ignored their OWN State law on the definition of murder. Um....._because?
_
Again, nope.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



In the state of texas you best not shoot anyone....a very screwed up state.

Even if she had been in her home and shot an unarmed negro...and the state had presented a picture of him when he was 12 yrs.  she would still have been in a heap of trouble. 

Politicians are just too wrapped up in political correctness to insist on justice...they are more concerned about kowtowing to the blacks.

As I have said...lots of folks carry concealed weapons with no idea of the political climate that now exists....very dangerous now to carry a concealed weapon...with all the anti-gun hysteria and the political clout  of the media and the blacks...you shoot and kill a un-armed negro even though he might beat you to death otherwise...you stand a good chance of going to jail...like Zimmerman  would have  if he had not had such a good defense team.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



You know I am right thus you are too cowardly to post the texas definition of murder....once again post it and I will show how nonsensical it is.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Amber was a LEO. She knew the law before she flagrantly broke it. For crying out loud, she *enforced* the very law that you now insist that Texas was supposed to ignore.

Nope. 



> Politicians are just too wrapped up in political correctness to insist on justice...they are more concerned about kowtowing to the blacks.
> 
> As I have said...lots of folks carry concealed weapons with no idea of the political climate that now exists....very dangerous now to carry a concealed weapon...with all the anti-gun hysteria and the political clout  of the media and the blacks...you shoot and kill a un-armed negro even though he might beat you to death otherwise...you stand a good chance of going to jail...like Trayvon would have  if he had not had such a good defense team.




Nope. Its the evidence that convicted Amber Guyger. She shot an unarmed man in his own apartment when she had plenty of opportunities to de-escalate.

She chose instead to murder him. That's why she was convicted.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...





Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Laughable....as said before...you are a shallow thinker.   Now I know you do not answer questions at least you never have yet....but anyhow....why do they have a law titled....'criminal trespass' if there is no concept of innocent trespass in texas...that makes no sense.

And last but not least....why was Amber not charged with 'criminal trespass'  another question you will not answer because you are a coward.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Oh, goodness no, Green.

*What I know...is that you're clueless about the law.*

You've made blunder after hapless, comic blunder about the law, making shit up as you go along and demonstrating a profound ignorance of even the basics of civil law, criminal law, jurisdiction, murder statutes in texas, all of it.

And then even more comically, in that state of useless ignorance, you're going to offer us a 'legal analsyis' *that ignores both the law and the facts of the case?*

Laughing..._nope. Texas isn't going to ignore its OWN murder statutes just because you have a 'feeling' about them.

You simply have no idea what you're talking about._


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



And by 'shallow thinker', you mean I use the ACTUAL law, the ACTUAL jurisdiction, and the ACTUAL facts of the case rather than whatever hapless pseudo-legal fantasy you make up?

*I'm *so* happy to disappoint you. *

As I'll gladly stick with the actual law and evidence over your comic blunders about even the most basic legal concepts involved in this case.

But say 'thus' again. Its adorable!


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



You are a coward and intellectually dishonest....case closed. 

 Until you answer my questions I will place you on ignore.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...



Nope. I'm someone using  the ACTUAL law and ACTUAL evidence rather than the pseudo-legal fantasy you invent.

Which is what puts us at odds. I use the law. You use your imagination. *Alas, the trial was about law....which doens't really have much use for your fantasies.*

And you don't need an excuse to run, Green. Just tuck that tail between your legs and flee. Ignoring me doesn't magically change Texas law, change the evidence of the case or make your laughably misunderstandings of the law magically disappear.

It merely robs you of any chance to defend your arguments *as I gleefully eviscerate them with better reasoning, a firmer command of the law, and a clearer understanding of the evidence of the case. *

While you can ignore the law and the evidence.......*you can't make us ignore the law and the evidence.* Or make the the jury ignore them. Or Texas. Or even Amber Guyger, who is sitting in prison orange as we speak.

_Which is why you fail._


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 9, 2019)

Interesting in light of myriad previous comments to the contrary: {from Texas Penal Code Chapter 9}:


> Sec. 9.31.  SELF-DEFENSE.
> (c)  The use of force to resist an arrest or search is justified:
> 
> (1)  if, before the actor offers any resistance, the peace officer (or person acting at his direction) uses or attempts to use greater force than necessary to make the arrest or search;  and
> ...


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 10, 2019)

Again, according to Texas law:


Grumblenuts said:


> consideration of intent is not required to charge murder here.


_And? {... crickets ...}_


----------



## Grumblenuts (Oct 10, 2019)

I really was looking forward to some more discussion of the above. Back two pages Greeny was (again) pushing his "innocent" 'cause she thought she home defense, claiming her intent was everything. I then, again, submitted that her intent was irrelevant because of Texas law involving illegal entry. Skylar seemed to agree then didn't, claiming her admitting right away to purposely shooting Jean, her "intent" then, was the actual reason for the murder charge. I didn't/don't disagree, it just didn't actually address my point which was that it wasn't necessary to go there. There was no need for even Amber to guess or argue about what was going on in her own head. All unnecessary in this case according to Texas law. The explanation is here. Burglary amounts to felony trespass in Texas. Combine with homicide and "intent" becomes a superfluous consideration.

Of course either path will work. I'd say neither really goes to intent because regardless of anything the argument was always fundamentally about being a cop and having the privilege to shoot any people they professionally deem shootworthy... Automatically... According to the training... because they're just that worthy. Off-duty, sexting, wrong floor, whatever.


----------

